# FiiO K9 Pro Hi-Fi DeskDop  DAC&Bluetooth&Amplifier，XLR/RCA/4.4/Optical/Coaxial interface



## FiiO Willson (Oct 13, 2021)

*2021.10.14 Update*
Dear friends, K9 Pro is now available, you need to buy can find a local agent, or order online, the following is the product introduction information












*Here is the article I posted earlier for communication with you:*
Hello Everyone
I'm Willson, Product Manager of FiiO, and I'm here to introduce you to a new product:
FiiO K9 Pro Hi-Fi DeskDop  DAC&Bluetooth&Amplifier:

SPEC：
1,Linear power supply, supports 115V/230V power supply.
2, AK4499 DAC，4.4mm Balance Output.
3, Support MQA
4, Customised THAAA AMP
5,USB DAC support up to 768kHz/32b decoding (DSD512 support)
6,Optical/Coaxial decoding supports up to 96k/192k sample rates respectively (DOP64 supported)
7,Bluetooth with the new QCC51xx series, support LDAC/aptX adaptive/AAC/SBC and other coding formats, support BLE control
8,Hi-END class parameters and configuration

Input Interface:
1,Digital inputs: BT/Coaxial/Optical/USB in
2,Analog input: 4.4mm/Line in/

Output Interface:
1,Line output
2,Balanced out XLR*2
3,XLR4 output
4,6.35mm/4.4mm output

Other:
1,Multi-state selection and indication
2,APP Control
3,Adjustable volume knob
4,The price will remain the same as usual and will always be a pleasant surprise for everyone.
5,Limited sales expected in April

Note:
1,Because of the AKM fire, the number of AK4499 chips is limited, so the number of K9Pros is also limited
2,A lower priced dual DAC version of the ES90xx will be available around August 2021

More information will be added gradually, if you are interested please discuss with us below, thanks.


----------



## Deceneu808 (Jan 19, 2021)

My first interest is how many W per channel does it have on SE & BAL & maybe the most important question is how many units will come with the AKM chip ? As far as price goes I'll take my guess and say it's around 650 USD


----------



## Ra97oR

Does it come with a remote volume control?


----------



## ahmonge

Is the volume knob surrunded by colour light to indicate the sampling frequency?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> My first interest is how many W per channel does it have on SE & BAL & maybe the most important question is how many units will come with the AKM chip ? As far as price goes I'll take my guess and say it's around 650 USD


Hi,
1,The SE output power should be greater than 1.5w, the balanced output power we are trying to debug, we hope to bring you better data.
2,Because of the shortage of AKM chips, there will only one in the K9Pro.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ra97oR said:


> Does it come with a remote volume control?


No, It will not come with a remote control, but it has an APP, just like our other products


----------



## FiiO Willson

ahmonge said:


> Is the volume knob surrunded by colour light to indicate the sampling frequency?


Yes, different sampling frequencies and MQA etc. are displayed in different colours


----------



## Maverick255

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, different sampling frequencies and MQA etc. are displayed in different colours


In K5 pro volume knob backlight is too bright especially when listen at night.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Maverick255 said:


> In K5 pro volume knob backlight is too bright especially when listen at night.


The K9 Pro will have an indicator light switch in the APP, so you can choose to turn it off if you feel the light is too bright
This may be more friendly


----------



## 52203

is it noise free for ultra sensitive IEMs?  high low gain?
Can it be used as Dac only?(volume is bypassed)


----------



## FiiO Willson

52203 said:


> is it noise free for ultra sensitive IEMs?  high low gain?
> Can it be used as Dac only?(volume is bypassed)


The noise we are debugging, it is more difficult but I think it will be perfect in the end.

Of course the K9 Pro can be used as a standalone DAC, which is a must


----------



## swordhun

What will be the main difference between AKM4499 and Dual ESS versions?
I'm thinking for sound quality, power, noise, not technical differences.


----------



## rprodrigues

.


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> What will be the main difference between AKM4499 and Dual ESS versions?
> I'm thinking for sound quality, power, noise, not technical differences.


Dual ESS versions hasn't started yet.
But there are definitely functional differences,Probably cheaper in price.

I can't tell you exactly now because there are many variable things.


----------



## Sthomas8389

FiiO Willson said:


> No, It will not come with a remote control, but it has an APP, just like our other products



When and will there be measurements (thd+n, snr, imd, frequency response divation, channel matching, crosstalk ect)?


----------



## mochill

Interesting


----------



## BattuUBelin

Very interesting! 
The analog inputs is the plus! 
Follow... and I wait for the price range


----------



## LV Spartan

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone
> I'm Willson, Product Manager of FiiO, and I'm here to introduce you to a new product:
> FiiO K9 Pro Hi-Fi DeskDop  DAC&Bluetooth&Amplifier:
> 
> ...


Are there still plans to release a k7?


----------



## BattuUBelin

A consideration and a question:
- The on/off button on the rear I think it's a bad choice...
- It's possible enter from the analog rca input and out on the line out rca or the analog input it's only for the headphone output?


----------



## dpump

There's a power switch on the lower right hand side of the front panel. I think the power switch on the back puts the unit in stand-by.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Sthomas8389 said:


> When and will there be measurements (thd+n, snr, imd, frequency response divation, channel matching, crosstalk ect)?


Full information will be available when the product is launched in April.
Perhaps I will announce it earlier
But please trust in FiiO's ability, All products that have not disappointed over the years


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jul 22, 2022)

BattuUBelin said:


> A consideration and a question:
> - The on/off button on the rear I think it's a bad choice...
> - It's possible enter from the analog rca input and out on the line out rca or the analog input it's only for the headphone output?


Hi,
- Perhaps this is what is required by the safety regulations for linear power supplies?
- Yes, when Analog RCA input, then K9 Pro can RCA/XLR/6.35/4.4/XLR BAL OUT

EDIT：
Correction-------When Analog RCA input, then K9 Pro can RCA/XLR/ 6.35/4.4/XLR BAL OUT


----------



## FiiO Willson

dpump said:


> There's a power switch on the lower right hand side of the front panel. I think the power switch on the back puts the unit in stand-by.



Yes,The back is the switch for the linear power supply, while the front switch allows the product to be put on standby


----------



## Riversalt

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> 1,The SE output power should be greater than 1.5w, the balanced output power we are trying to debug, we hope to bring you better data.
> 2,Because of the shortage of AKM chips, there will only one in the K9Pro.


How heavy is this FiiO K9 unit?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Riversalt said:


> How heavy is this FiiO K9 unit?


With packaging it should be more than 4kg, we don't have the final weight yet, but it's certainly heavy and textured


----------



## Nisachar

Ok.
One small query : will the RCA lineouts switch off/bypassed as soon as a headphone jack is plugged in ( unlike the k5 pro )?

Also 1.5 w single ended seems just like the k5 pro. It’s single ended out put is underwhelming for the Heddphone and I have to switch to high gain to get some oomph out of that headset via the k5 pro. Not a desired sound quality 

So I am hoping I can get enough juice out of the balanced outs of the k9 pro for my heddohone/hd800s without having to go high Gain


----------



## FiiO

LV Spartan said:


> Are there still plans to release a k7?


Dear friend,

Yes. If everything goes well, it will be released at about October.   

Best regards


----------



## omegaorgun

I think ESS can be nice and also burr brown 1795's. 

What is the release date and projected pricing going to be?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nisachar said:


> Ok.
> One small query : will the RCA lineouts switch off/bypassed as soon as a headphone jack is plugged in ( unlike the k5 pro )?
> 
> Also 1.5 w single ended seems just like the k5 pro. It’s single ended out put is underwhelming for the Heddphone and I have to switch to high gain to get some oomph out of that headset via the k5 pro. Not a desired sound quality
> ...


Hi，
Unfortunately, the output settings are the same as those of the K5 Pro, as long as the device is plugged in at the same time there will be sound output at the same time.

The output power of 1.5w is only for the current commissioning and may be increased later.


----------



## FiiO Willson

FireLion said:


> I think ESS can be nice and also burr brown 1795's.
> 
> What is the release date and projected pricing going to be?



Sales are expected to start in April and the market price should be between $500 and $700. I would like to remind you that price FiiO always has surprises.


----------



## Eduardo75890

Possible support of MQA unfolding? My current Dac is K5 Pro


----------



## fwedge (Jan 26, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Dual ESS versions hasn't started yet.
> But there are definitely functional differences,Probably cheaper in price.
> 
> I can't tell you exactly now because there are many variable things.



Hi,
Will the K9PRO ES9038PRO Version be available in August?
Also, does the K9PRO have CPLD or FPGA processing?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Eduardo75890 said:


> Possible support of MQA unfolding? My current Dac is K5 Pro



K9 Pro Support MQA renderer


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Hi,
> Will the K9PRO ES9038PRO Version be available in August?
> Also, does the K9PRO have CPLD or FPGA processing?


Hi
Maybe ES9068*2 version will be available in August.
There is no FPGA, the K9 Pro uses Xmos+MSP432.
The K9 Pro needs to support decoding optical/coaxial inputs, which necessitates the use of XMOS's own Crystal Oscillators. So there is no real point in plugging in an external FPGA。


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> Maybe ES9068*2 version will be available in August.
> There is no FPGA, the K9 Pro uses Xmos+MSP432.
> The K9 Pro needs to support decoding optical/coaxial inputs, which necessitates the use of XMOS's own Crystal Oscillators. So there is no real point in plugging in an external FPGA。



Thanks for the reply.
I see, That’s fantastic!
Will the few "AKM K9PRO" be sold by lottery?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I see, That’s fantastic!
> Will the few "AKM K9PRO" be sold by lottery?


The method of sale has not yet been determined. I think staying tuned, users who really want it should be able to buy it


----------



## Eduardo75890

Since there will be a lower model with a ESS Dac will it also support MQA? or the AKM version of the K9 Pro. I am quite new to MQA I currently two Dac one is the Fiio K5 Pro and the other is a MQA Decoder and Render DAC but I wasn't sure what is the different of the two since the K9 Pro will support MQA Render.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Eduardo75890 said:


> Since there will be a lower model with a ESS Dac will it also support MQA? or the AKM version of the K9 Pro. I am quite new to MQA I currently two Dac one is the Fiio K5 Pro and the other is a MQA Decoder and Render DAC but I wasn't sure what is the different of the two since the K9 Pro will support MQA Render.


Hi
K9 Pro and lower model with double ESS Dac will  also support MQA


----------



## Eduardo75890

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> K9 Pro and lower model with double ESS Dac will  also support MQA


Sounds good


----------



## rexes

Will the


FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone
> I'm Willson, Product Manager of FiiO, and I'm here to introduce you to a new product:
> FiiO K9 Pro Hi-Fi DeskDop  DAC&Bluetooth&Amplifier:
> 
> ...





FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone
> I'm Willson, Product Manager of FiiO, and I'm here to introduce you to a new product:
> FiiO K9 Pro Hi-Fi DeskDop  DAC&Bluetooth&Amplifier:
> 
> ...


So a 2x ES90xx will be cheaper than a 1x AK4499?

And does it have duel THX amp or only one?

And will it have internasjonal shipping?


----------



## FiiO Willson

rexes said:


> Will the
> 
> 
> So a 2x ES90xx will be cheaper than a 1x AK4499?
> ...


Hello Friend, for your questions:
1,Yes, 2x ES9068 will be cheaper than a 1x AK4499,---This is just a plan, it's not final yet, because you know it depends on a lot of factors.
2,Balanced output circuits  must  with dual THX AMPs, but they are collectively known as THAAA modules
3,We don't have any sales plans out yet, but if we do we will update them here


----------



## Waqar

FiiO Willson said:


> The method of sale has not yet been determined. I think staying tuned, users who really want it should be able to buy it



Yes i really want IT, so gonna follow this thread for more info👍


----------



## FiiO Willson

Waqar said:


> Yes i really want IT, so gonna follow this thread for more info👍


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


>


----------



## swordhun

I'd like to buy it (if you send to FIIO Hungary), but I'd like to know, which will be better AKM or ESS version 
I'd like to buy with better sound


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 4, 2021)

If K9 Pro is connected to desktop PC, can TWS earphones be used to it? What about the delays?
And will PC Windows see it as BT device?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Feb 19, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> If K9 Pro is connected to desktop PC, can TWS earphones be used to it? What about the delays?
> And will PC Windows see it as BT device?


Hello
1,K9 Pro Supports Bluetooth input and also encoding in aptX adaptive format;*--Only RX support aptX adaptive(I made an error in my previous statement and have corrected it here*), latency should be very low (we haven't measured the exact data, but technically speaking, it's better technology)

2,And will PC Windows see it as BT device?----Not, PC windows only see it is a K9 Pro


----------



## fwedge

Do you have any new information?


----------



## turbobb

FiiO Willson said:


> 1,K9 Pro Supports Bluetooth input and also encoding in aptX adaptive format; if your headset also supports aptX adaptive, latency should be very low (we haven't measured the exact data, but technically speaking, it's better technology)



Can you please clarify whether the K9 Pro will be a Transmitter or Receiver? It sounds like you're saying it's a Tx but since you say "input" (Rx) it's a little confusing. 

Thx!


----------



## FiiO Willson

turbobb said:


> Can you please clarify whether the K9 Pro will be a Transmitter or Receiver? It sounds like you're saying it's a Tx but since you say "input" (Rx) it's a little confusing.
> 
> Thx!



Sorry, K9 Pro only support RX.
Which do you prefer, the TX or the RX, or both?
Most of the desktop decoders nowadays only have RX


----------



## turbobb (Feb 17, 2021)

Thx @FiiO Willson.  A few of us are currently looking for Tx as one doesn't exist yet (see this thread). While it'd be nice to have both, I feel that unless it was a speaker amp too, it's more useful for me to have a Tx for those times I don't want to use headphones.


----------



## FiiO Willson

turbobb said:


> Thx @FiiO Willson.  A few of us are currently looking for Tx as one doesn't exist yet (see this thread). While it'd be nice to have both, I feel that unless it was a speaker amp too, it's more useful for me to have a Tx for those times I don't want to use headphones.


Does FiiO BTA30 meet your requirements?


----------



## Deceneu808

@FiiO Willson April is closing in. Any news you can share ? More info ? I'm close to buying a new DAC/AMP unit and with this around the corner I'm wondering if I should wait another month. Can you share specs ? power output ? Final price ? Release date ? Availability ? 

Thank you


----------



## EQlizer




----------



## Racheski (Mar 15, 2021)

EQlizer said:


>


Is that your personal one, or just a really nice photo from Fiio?
Edit: Nvmd.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> @FiiO Willson April is closing in. Any news you can share ? More info ? I'm close to buying a new DAC/AMP unit and with this around the corner I'm wondering if I should wait another month. Can you share specs ? power output ? Final price ? Release date ? Availability ?
> 
> Thank you





Racheski said:


> Is that your personal one, or just a really nice photo from Fiio?
> Edit: Nvmd.


Hello everyone, 
Thank you very much for your interest!

The K9 Pro is steadily progressing and is now undergoing technical work in order to present the product to you in a better way.

I would like to inform you of the progress:
1. The packaging design has been completed and is very beautiful
*2. The output power will be greater than that of the K5 Pro.*
3, *Using the improved THX788 technology,* the stability and some audio indicators are better than the original THX module
4, MQA support is confirmed
5,All materials are ready for production, just waiting for the final commissioning of the product，But it may takes time, because we want to make the product as perfect as possible
6,The price is not finalised, *but it is clear that the price will not be increased due to the recent IC shortage.*


----------



## FiiO Willson

Racheski said:


> Is that your personal one, or just a really nice photo from Fiio?
> Edit: Nvmd.


This is a picture of the current product, but it is not final and will eventually be altered slightly, but not significantly.


----------



## Racheski

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thank you very much for your interest!
> 
> The K9 Pro is steadily progressing and is now undergoing technical work in order to present the product to you in a better way.
> ...


If the price comes in at $599, and there is nothing funky like an unusually high output impedance, and the power is decent, this is going to be killer.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Racheski said:


> If the price comes in at $599, and there is nothing funky like an unusually high output impedance, and the power is decent, this is going to be killer.


HAHA
1, the price has not been confirmed yet, I don't know yet, we'll have to find out when it goes on sale.
2, the power will be greater than the K5 Pro and there will be a balanced output, which I believe will make more people like it and interested in it.


----------



## CTR640

FiiO Willson said:


> HAHA
> 1, the price has not been confirmed yet, I don't know yet, we'll have to find out when it goes on sale.
> 2, the power will be greater than the K5 Pro and there will be a balanced output, which I believe will make more people like it and interested in it.


Which balanced output to be precisely? 4.4mm? Or 2,5mm? Will the sound from 6.3mm different to the K5 Pro? I'm trying to have an idea how different because I own the K5 Pro.


----------



## Racheski

CTR640 said:


> Which balanced output to be precisely? 4.4mm? Or 2,5mm? Will the sound from 6.3mm different to the K5 Pro? I'm trying to have an idea how different because I own the K5 Pro.


Looks like XLR and 4.4mm from the pic to me.


----------



## FiiO Willson

CTR640 said:


> Which balanced output to be precisely? 4.4mm? Or 2,5mm? Will the sound from 6.3mm different to the K5 Pro? I'm trying to have an idea how different because I own the K5 Pro.


1，4.4mm
2，I think it is different to the K5 Pro，The output earphone model is different and more powerful, so there should be a difference in sound。


----------



## FiiO Willson

Racheski said:


> Looks like XLR and 4.4mm from the pic to me.


Yes


----------



## fwedge

@FiiO Willson 
Do I need a voltage converter to use it in Japan?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Do I need a voltage converter to use it in Japan?


The K9 Pro has a built-in linear power supply with the option of 110V for use in Japan.


----------



## omegaorgun

@FiiO Willson I vote for a Burr Brown version!


----------



## Riversalt

FiiO Willson said:


> The K9 Pro has a built-in linear power supply with the option of 110V for use in Japan.


 $$$$$$


----------



## henriks

Will K9 land in the EU shop at launch?


----------



## Reebonz

In this image, you can clearly see a USB type C port on the right side of the K9Pro, which means this device has dual USB inputs! Great for connecting to both PC and mobile phone/tablet.

I wonder how do I switch between these 2 USB inputs without manually plugging the cable. Maybe through the app or the button in front? But I only see one USB input light indicator so @FiiO Willson could you let me know what is the method of switching between these 2 USB inputs and any indicators to tell which one I am connected to?

Also, please announce the release date soon!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Reebonz said:


> In this image, you can clearly see a USB type C port on the right side of the K9Pro, which means this device has dual USB inputs! Great for connecting to both PC and mobile phone/tablet.
> 
> I wonder how do I switch between these 2 USB inputs without manually plugging the cable. Maybe through the app or the button in front? But I only see one USB input light indicator so @FiiO Willson could you let me know what is the method of switching between these 2 USB inputs and any indicators to tell which one I am connected to?
> 
> Also, please announce the release date soon!


hello.
This is a photo taken by a user at the Shanghai hifi headphone show, right?

Yes, the K9 Pro will have two USB ports, a USB B port for connecting to your computer and a Type-C port on the side for connecting to your phone.

The current order of priority is that when the computer input is paused and the phone turns on music, the K9 Pro will switch to the phone input, and when the phone is unplugged, it will automatically switch to the computer input again, you don't need to switch on the APP or manually.

But this is a very detailed operation, and it will depend on the final product experience if this is the case, but I personally think this is fine

By the way, the K9 Pro was very popular at the Shanghai show, with many people queuing up to try it out


----------



## FiiO Willson

henriks said:


> Will K9 land in the EU shop at launch?


The AK4499 is currently available in very limited numbers, only a few hundred units worldwide, so please note to contact your local agent when we officially launch.


----------



## Reebonz

FiiO Willson said:


> hello.
> This is a photo taken by a user at the Shanghai hifi headphone show, right?
> 
> Yes, the K9 Pro will have two USB ports, a USB B port for connecting to your computer and a Type-C port on the side for connecting to your phone.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation @FiiO Willson!

Would it be hard or even impossible to add a toggle button in the Fiio control app to switch between the two USB inputs so I don't have to manually pause or unplug the phone/cable?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Mar 22, 2021)

Reebonz said:


> Thanks for the explanation @FiiO Willson!
> 
> Would it be hard or even impossible to add a toggle button in the Fiio control app to switch between the two USB inputs so I don't have to manually pause or unplug the phone/cable?


Hi
I confirmed with our engineering that the USB input will eventually be defined, with the side Type-C input takes precedence by default. When the side phone is plugged in, it will give priority to the phone's output; and the computer can only output when the phone is unplugged

This one also makes more sense to us.
There's no need to make a choice in the APP either


----------



## Reebonz (Mar 22, 2021)

@FiiO Willson Have you considered providing a shiny golden volume knob option? I think it would make the product stand out, looking more premium and less prone to showing fingerprints.


----------



## Deceneu808

FiiO Willson said:


> The AK4499 is currently available in very limited numbers, only a few hundred units worldwide, so please note to contact your local agent when we officially launch.


When do you officially launch ?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Reebonz said:


> @FiiO Willson Have you considered providing a shiny golden volume knob option? I think it would make the product stand out, looking more premium and less prone to showing fingerprints.


You mean this one？the one on the left？We've actually considered it.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> When do you officially launch ?


Sorry to keep you all waiting!
The project team said it would be available in May, but in my experience, it's probably more stable in June


----------



## Reebonz

FiiO Willson said:


> You mean this one？the one on the left？We've actually considered it.


Is the top part black in color? I would prefer an all-shiny gold knob. But will you be selling one other than the black knob? Or is it still under consideration?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Reebonz said:


> Is the top part black in color? I would prefer an all-shiny gold knob. But will you be selling one other than the black knob? Or is it still under consideration?


It's basically confirmed, the one on the right, to differentiate it from Sony's gold, so as not to be attacked by the ohter brands in the same category


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry to keep you all waiting!
> The project team said it would be available in May, but in my experience, it's probably more stable in June


Has the release of the K9Pro been postponed to May?


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 23, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> You mean this one？the one on the left？We've actually considered it.


-edit-
Nvm, Sony would probably sue you to the oblivion...


----------



## swordhun

I wrote to my local dealer and I reserved one if we (Hungary) get an AKM4499 version. I cross my fingers


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> I wrote to my local dealer and I reserved one if we (Hungary) get an AKM4499 version. I cross my fingers


Distribution of the first shipment will be difficult, the last time it was shown in Shanghai, China, many people queued up to try out the K9 Pro。   

The ESS version is expected to be available in August or September。


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> Distribution of the first shipment will be difficult, the last time it was shown in Shanghai, China, many people queued up to try out the K9 Pro。
> 
> The ESS version is expected to be available in August or September。


Please tell us clearly, AKM version will NOT available in Europe? Or what does it mean?

I'm not interested in the ESS version yet. Later, who knows... I have Q5S with AM3D, that's why I'm interested in your AKM based product. And... If you say now August or September, my experience: that's December or later, and January-March when will arrive in Europe. So, 1 year of waiting is too long to make a decision now.


----------



## Racheski

swordhun said:


> Please tell us clearly, AKM version will NOT available in Europe? Or what does it mean?
> 
> I'm not interested in the ESS version yet. Later, who knows... I have Q5S with AM3D, that's why I'm interested in your AKM based product. And... If you say now August or September, my experience: that's December or later, and January-March when will arrive in Europe. So, 1 year of waiting is too long to make a decision now.


To read between the lines, I believe they are saying given the shortage of AKM chips, the initial release will be relatively limited so don't count on smaller, local dealers receiving an allocation.  If the larger online retailers, like Shenzenaudio for example, ship to Hungary you may have better luck buying a unit that way.


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> Please tell us clearly, AKM version will NOT available in Europe? Or what does it mean?
> 
> I'm not interested in the ESS version yet. Later, who knows... I have Q5S with AM3D, that's why I'm interested in your AKM based product. And... If you say now August or September, my experience: that's December or later, and January-March when will arrive in Europe. So, 1 year of waiting is too long to make a decision now.


I understand your feelings, but there is no definite plan for distribution as there are less than 1000 units in the world and we only have so many AKM4499 chips in stock.

In fact at the end of the day which country will sell and how many will be allocated to which country, I don't know yet, it will be very difficult, don't you think?

I would like to have enough products for everyone to buy, but it may not be possible to satisfy everyone and we are under a lot of pressure to develop a product that will only sell less than 1000 units which is very depressing.

I suggest you keep in touch with your agent, it might be better.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Racheski said:


> To read between the lines, I believe they are saying given the shortage of AKM chips, the initial release will be relatively limited so don't count on smaller, local dealers receiving an allocation.  If the larger online retailers, like Shenzenaudio for example, ship to Hungary you may have better luck buying a unit that way.


You are right.


----------



## swordhun

Racheski said:


> To read between the lines, I believe they are saying given the shortage of AKM chips, the initial release will be relatively limited so don't count on smaller, local dealers receiving an allocation.  If the larger online retailers, like Shenzenaudio for example, ship to Hungary you may have better luck buying a unit that way.


That's why I asked to tell us clearly. 

He wrote 4 days ago:
"
Mar 22, 2021 at 9:40 AMPost #71 of 85
F
FiiO Willson​*Sponsor: FiiO*​JoinedNov 3, 2020Posts221Likes154LocationChina


> henriks said:
> Will K9 land in the EU shop at launch?


The AK4499 is currently available in very limited numbers, only a few hundred units worldwide, so please note to contact your local agent when we officially launch."


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> I understand your feelings, but there is no definite plan for distribution as there are less than 1000 units in the world and we only have so many AKM4499 chips in stock.
> 
> In fact at the end of the day which country will sell and how many will be allocated to which country, I don't know yet, it will be very difficult, don't you think?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did. I posted it and you answered this ... which means our local dealer won't get a piece 
Of course "reserved" means if we get 1-2 pcs and I can buy. So, theoretic reserving or so.

But one thing, which I don't understand.
"I would like to have enough products for everyone to buy, but it may not be possible to satisfy everyone and we are under a lot of pressure to develop a product that will only sell less than 1000 units which is very depressing."
Why don't you use the resources to develop ESS version, which is unlimited? Sorry, I don't really understand the "business" world, I'm just a customer. ESS is too unknown for you, much more developing time? Please explain, if you have energy and time for me


----------



## Deceneu808

FiiO Willson said:


> I understand your feelings, but there is no definite plan for distribution as there are less than 1000 units in the world and we only have so many AKM4499 chips in stock.
> 
> In fact at the end of the day which country will sell and how many will be allocated to which country, I don't know yet, it will be very difficult, don't you think?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but at this point having limited stock on AKM chips and only doing a limited number, less than 1000 for the whole world is kind of dumb. Just do the Sabre chip version and keep the AKM ones until you can restock at the end of the year or next year or whatever... It's kind annoying really to announce a product and then go and say it won't be available. I lost interest tbh


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> Yes, I did. I posted it and you answered this ... which means our local dealer won't get a piece
> Of course "reserved" means if we get 1-2 pcs and I can buy. So, theoretic reserving or so.
> 
> But one thing, which I don't understand.
> ...





Deceneu808 said:


> I'm sorry but at this point having limited stock on AKM chips and only doing a limited number, less than 1000 for the whole world is kind of dumb. Just do the Sabre chip version and keep the AKM ones until you can restock at the end of the year or next year or whatever... It's kind annoying really to announce a product and then go and say it won't be available. I lost interest tbh



hi,
Maybe I wasn't clear enough

AKM 4499 Version less than 1000pcs, Because of the limited stock ,
However, supply is expected to resume in April or May 2022，Our K9 Pro AKM version will be back in production if the AKM chip is supplied properly

ESS Version will release around Augest 2021, the quantity should be sufficient.


----------



## turbobb

Any chance a future version will contain BT Tx with aptX Adaptive and not just Rx? I think more manufacturers should consider Tx in their DACs/amps since there's growing popularity of BT head/earphones especially as more smart device makers keep removing jacks.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> I'm sorry but at this point having limited stock on AKM chips and only doing a limited number, less than 1000 for the whole world is kind of dumb. Just do the Sabre chip version and keep the AKM ones until you can restock at the end of the year or next year or whatever... It's kind annoying really to announce a product and then go and say it won't be available. I lost interest tbh


In reality it is not that easy to replace the chip in a product。

It takes at least 5 months from development to procurement, to small batch and mass production

We hope you can understand this. We make products to ensure that they have as few bugs as possible, so that we are responsible for the consumers who can buy them。


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> hi,
> Maybe I wasn't clear enough
> 
> AKM 4499 Version less than 1000pcs, Because of the limited stock ,
> ...



Yes, you're right, that wasn't clear... Because you wrote earlier, 2 versions of these not 3. 
1. Single AKM4499 version
2. Dual ESS version as PRO

You never mentioned the AKM factory will work again, but the opposite yes, so I thought the AKM chip is NEVER supplied properly anymore!

Release date first version of these (earlier mentioned as K7 / K7 pro was 2020Q3 (this is the date when I'm started to waiting for your product - K5 Pro is not good for me because of lack of the balanced output) after you modified it to + 1-2 months because K9 (more expensive power supply solution).
After happened factory fire in November of 2020, so no mass production is possible, big silence until now about the release date. 

If you need at least 5 months to develop a new chip-based version, just do it. You knew since December 2020 AKM will not available anymore. Now, you can't say a word about the specification of the ESS version, we are so far from the release .... So I'm not believed in August and I'm sure I don't want to wait for a product for a year. 

And... first, you wrote, we should find our local dealers when I did, you wrote, that was unnecessary, because you never send this product to local dealers (especially to "small" Country dealers), just to Shenzenaudio. After, you wrote again: find a local dealer... This is confusing...

So, time to understand us, your customers, not only asking to understand you


----------



## Reebonz (Mar 29, 2021)

@FiiO Willson The K5 Pro RGB light sample rate indicator only shows three colors. Is it possible to make the K9 Pro display different colors for individual sample rate 44.1/48/96/192/384/DSD/MQA etc, similar to the color lights for the Chord Hugo 2?

I think this would help in troubleshooting (checking if the audio signal is bit-perfect in Android OS) and when playing with audio upsampling in music players.

And by the way, you misspelled "Desktop" in the thread title and third line of the first post. Better to correct them to look more professional.


----------



## ahmonge

swordhun said:


> You never mentioned the AKM factory will work again, but the opposite yes, so I thought the AKM chip is NEVER supplied properly anymore!


There is no reason to think that AKM will not be able to rebuild the burned-out factory or move production to other semiconductor manufacturers, unless AKM goes bankrupt or abandons the fire-stricken product line. So the most logical thing is that AKM DACs will be back on the market, sooner or later.


----------



## swordhun

ahmonge said:


> There is no reason to think that AKM will not be able to rebuild the burned-out factory or move production to other semiconductor manufacturers, unless AKM goes bankrupt or abandons the fire-stricken product line. So the most logical thing is that AKM DACs will be back on the market, sooner or later.


I agree, but I wrote about the last information by Wilson:
",There are no plans to restart the AKM factory that we hear from them, although we are an important partner of AKM, they have not actually completed their assessment yet, so no further information is available."


----------



## ahmonge

swordhun said:


> I agree, but I wrote about the last information by Wilson:
> ",There are no plans to restart the AKM factory that we hear from them, although we are an important partner of AKM, they have not actually completed their assessment yet, so no further information is available."


I see. Seems that it will take several months or perhaps years.


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> I agree, but I wrote about the last information by Wilson:
> ",There are no plans to restart the AKM factory that we hear from them, although we are an important partner of AKM, they have not actually completed their assessment yet, so no further information is available."


At the time this was posted, AKM really hadn't given an exact time frame for the resumption of production. And now they have a plan to resume production.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Reebonz said:


> @FiiO Willson The K5 Pro RGB light sample rate indicator only shows three colors. Is it possible to make the K9 Pro display different colors for individual sample rate 44.1/48/96/192/384/DSD/MQA etc, similar to the color lights for the Chord Hugo 2?
> 
> I think this would help in troubleshooting (checking if the audio signal is bit-perfect in Android OS) and when playing with audio upsampling in music players.
> 
> And by the way, you misspelled "Desktop" in the thread title and third line of the first post. Better to correct them to look more professional.


Thank you for your advice

Regarding the design of the lights, we have our own criteria and style, which differs somewhat from what you have said.

Maybe in the future we will do it in a way that will satisfy more users.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> hi,
> Maybe I wasn't clear enough
> 
> AKM 4499 Version less than 1000pcs, Because of the limited stock ,
> ...


Hi.
I was about to give up hope of getting the K9 Pro AKM version, but was relieved to hear that the AKM chip will be resupplied.
I was about to give up on the K9 Pro, so I bought the BTR3K first and listened to it, and I was very satisfied with the ease of use and the good sound.
I will buy the K9 Pro as well.
Thank you very much.


----------



## swordhun

fwedge said:


> Hi.
> I was about to give up hope of getting the K9 Pro AKM version, but was relieved to hear that the AKM chip will be resupplied.
> I was about to give up on the K9 Pro, so I bought the BTR3K first and listened to it, and I was very satisfied with the ease of use and the good sound.
> I will buy the K9 Pro as well.
> Thank you very much.


I really don't know, what can I do.
I have a Q5S, which has great sound, but replaced in warranty, because the battery dead while used as "desktop" product. After this, I bought an Audiofly Cobalt for desktop, but not perfect for me, not clear enough, that's why the most awaited product is the K9* for me.
I'm in home office since the beginning of the pandemia and I'll be in HO for next year yet, I'm sure.

So, life is too short to bad quality music, that's why I don't want to wait for more for a good desktop USB/DAC. I'll wait until April, let's see, what's happening with FIIO K9, can I buy one or not. If not, I'll say goodbye here.


----------



## Reebonz

Found some new info from Fiio's Weibo:

*DAC:* Flagship AK4499
*Headphone Amplifier:* THXAAA-788PRO
*Balanced Output Power (Headphone):* 2700mW/32 ohm, 1080mW/300 ohm
*Headphone Out:* XLR balanced, 6.35 single-ended, 4.4 balanced
*Decoding Formats:* DSD512/PCM768K/32Bit
*Bluetooth Codecs:* LDAC/aptX HD/aptX adaptive
*Linear Power Supply:* AC220V/110V adjustable
*Appearance:* Full aluminum CNC shell
*Size and Weight:* 200*200*72mm, 2750g
*Release Date:* Expected in May
*Price:* To be determined


----------



## fwedge

Reebonz said:


> Found some new info from Fiio's Weibo:
> 
> *DAC:* Flagship AK4499
> *Headphone Amplifier:* THXAAA-788PRO
> ...


Cool!
I'm curious about the performance of the THXAAA-788PRO.
I look forward to the release of more detailed information.


----------



## Deceneu808

1.08 W at 300 Ohm is a lot of power


----------



## Reebonz

Deceneu808 said:


> 1.08 W at 300 Ohm is a lot of power


Yup, this gives me hope that it will drive the HD800S very well.


----------



## FiiO

Reebonz said:


> Yup, this gives me hope that it will drive the HD800S very well.


It can drive the HD650, i have not tested the HD800S , but i think the result is the same.


----------



## Racheski

Any chance you could send one over to Amir at AudioScienceReview.com for a review?  If it performs well, which it should on paper, it's an excellent marketing opportunity.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> 1.08 W at 300 Ohm is a lot of power


----------



## FiiO Willson (Apr 1, 2021)

Racheski said:


> Any chance you could send one over to Amir at AudioScienceReview.com for a review?  If it performs well, which it should on paper, it's an excellent marketing opportunity.


----------



## FiiO

Racheski said:


> Any chance you could send one over to Amir at AudioScienceReview.com for a review?  If it performs well, which it should on paper, it's an excellent marketing opportunity.


Thanks for your suggestions, we will take it into consideration. Any other platforms that all of you are interested in reviewing ,please do not hesitate to share with us their platform information. Thanks in advances.


----------



## itsnein

Fiio M17 is also planned as ESS 9038.

So If I am planning M17 DAP, K9 with ESS will be useless for me? And the only advantage balanced XLR output?


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Fiio M17 is also planned as ESS 9038.
> 
> So If I am planning M17 DAP, K9 with ESS will be useless for me? And the only advantage balanced XLR output?


The positioning of the two products is different.
M17 is a portable flagship product, while K9 Pro is a desktop; M17 has more features, so if you use M17, K9 Pro can wait before buying


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> The positioning of the two products is different.
> M17 is a portable flagship product, while K9 Pro is a desktop; M17 has more features, so if you use M17, K9 Pro can wait before buying


Any details about selling these few products? Maybe price, release date? 
I need to make a decision, to wait for this, or buy something else (I don't wait for the your ESS version, until autumn).


----------



## itsnein

yes, price and availability will be great to hear


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> The positioning of the two products is different.
> M17 is a portable flagship product, while K9 Pro is a desktop; M17 has more features, so if you use M17, K9 Pro can wait before buying


Thanks for the answer. But what advantages of K9pro over M17?
- balanced XLR?
- more power?


----------



## ahmonge

itsnein said:


> Thanks for the answer. But what advantages of K9pro over M17?
> - balanced XLR?
> - more power?


More power and longevity. Electronic equipment with a battery that cannot be replaced by the user or the local dealer is the direct path to obsolescence.


----------



## Racheski

Also RCA/4.4mm input and it will be much cheaper.


----------



## swordhun

I got information about my local dealer: K9 Pro AKM version will only available in China. No chance to get through Fiio *Country name*.
I'm sure, I'm not brave enough to buy from China, because of the warranty (shipping fee for example) + possible VAT, TAX fee.

It would be fairer to tell us 3 months ago.
I'm looking forward to other companies, who have a similar product, which available.


----------



## CTR640

What are the differences between the AKM and ESS?


----------



## swordhun (Apr 8, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> What are the differences between the AKM and ESS?


AKM4499 vs ESS9038PRO
Flagship chips, more detail in their websites.
+ One important difference. Only AKM version developed by FIIO yet, but not available for us. ESS version in the far future, no technical details yet.


----------



## fwedge

@FiiO 
I don't know if K9PRO will be available in Japan as Emilai, our Japanese distributor, has said that they will not reply to inquiries about future product lineups.
Can I buy K9PRO only in China?


----------



## swordhun

fwedge said:


> @FiiO
> I don't know if K9PRO will be available in Japan as Emilai, our Japanese distributor, has said that they will not reply to inquiries about future product lineups.
> Can I buy K9PRO only in China?


As you read at my previous comment, yes, they (FIIO) told me: only in China. 
They highlighted nowhere, and named not in USA as well.


----------



## Racheski

@FiiO Willson Can you let us know which distributors will receive K9 Pros?  Like Shenzenaudio, Apos, etc...?
Thanks


----------



## fwedge

Hmmm.
If the K9Pro is sold by "SHENZHENAUDIO", you may be able to buy it via "Amazon".
I don't have the courage to buy from Chinese shopping sites, but I can buy from "Amazon SHENZHENAUDIO" with confidence.


----------



## fwedge

@FiiO Willson 
If it is difficult to sell the K9Pro through distributors around the world, I think it would be better to sell it through "SHENZHENAUDIO".
SHENZHENAUDIO has marketplace stores on Amazon and AliExpress, so it should be easy to purchase.


----------



## Deceneu808

@FiiO Willson Off topic but any plans on a more powerful BTR5 ? A BTR7 ?


----------



## itsnein

So, only chance to Get k9pro with AK4499 - to wait for it on SHENZHENAUDIO ?
ok, what the price, what the release date?)


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> @FiiO
> I don't know if K9PRO will be available in Japan as Emilai, our Japanese distributor, has said that they will not reply to inquiries about future product lineups.
> Can I buy K9PRO only in China?





Racheski said:


> @FiiO Willson Can you let us know which distributors will receive K9 Pros?  Like Shenzenaudio, Apos, etc...?
> Thanks





itsnein said:


> So, only chance to Get k9pro with AK4499 - to wait for it on SHENZHENAUDIO ?
> ok, what the price, what the release date?)


Thank you for your concern, how to sell we have not yet final decision, please give us a little more time

This is a very very headache....


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> @FiiO Willson Off topic but any plans on a more powerful BTR5 ? A BTR7 ?


For some reason,it is not yet ready to open the topic now, 
However, FiiO has been constantly meeting everyone's requirements and bringing you some great products, hasn't it?


----------



## Deceneu808

FiiO Willson said:


> For some reason,it is not yet ready to open the topic now,
> However, FiiO has been constantly meeting everyone's requirements and bringing you some great products, hasn't it?


Glad it's in the works. I'm only asking because whenever summer time comes, my little BTR5 takes over everything and I just sit outside and listen. Can't bring the tubes out lol and BTR5 is imo the best solution for my needs although I am considering one of your DAPs


----------



## Zachik

Deceneu808 said:


> Can't bring the tubes out lol


Actually, you can! (but not a FiiO product...)


----------



## Deceneu808

Zachik said:


> Actually, you can! (but not a FiiO product...)


I mean yeah I can but don't really feel like it lmao.


----------



## Zachik

Deceneu808 said:


> I mean yeah I can but don't really feel like it lmao.


HIGHLY recommend the Cayin N3Pro for tube goodness AND portability!


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your concern, how to sell we have not yet final decision, please give us a little more time
> 
> This is a very very headache....


I started to wait this product (aka K7) half year ago. I'm tired in waiting. I bought Topping DX7 Pro and I'm happy with it.
Maybe later I'll go back to FIIO.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your concern, how to sell we have not yet final decision, please give us a little more time
> 
> This is a very very headache....


What are some of the specific problems?


----------



## itsnein

swordhun said:


> I started to wait this product (aka K7) half year ago. I'm tired in waiting. I bought Topping DX7 Pro and I'm happy with it.
> Maybe later I'll go back to FIIO.


I am in the same boat)) But looks like I will try to wait Fiio K9, and then decide


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> I am in the same boat)) But looks like I will try to wait Fiio K9, and then decide


I believe that after the configuration and price of K9 Pro come out, you will regret buying other products


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> I believe that after the configuration and price of K9 Pro come out, you will regret buying other products


You missed this: "and you are able to buy one".. else he must buy other products. 
You said that will very limited product and you will sale in "own house", my bet most of them already "promised" to insiders, expert websites etc. etc. and a few will available to us through Shenzenaudio, without "free" warranty. 
So, my opinion, this was not too fair: "you will regret buying other products"


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> I believe that after the configuration and price of K9 Pro come out, you will regret buying other products


That's why I am planning to wait Hope you will not disappoint, FiiO


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> I believe that after the configuration and price of K9 Pro come out, you will regret buying other products


Initially, I was going to buy the "GUSTARD A18".
When I was struggling to choose a headphone amp and cables, I was interested to learn in this forum that the "FiiO K9 Pro" is currently under development, which has AK4499EQ and THXAAA in one housing.
I can't wait for the release of the K9 Pro, especially after learning that there were many people waiting in line at the HiFi Headphone Show in Shanghai.
When I purchase the K9 Pro, I plan to use it with the THERMOS HPT-700.
I hope that the K9 Pro will be released in May and that it will be available for purchase all over the world.


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Initially, I was going to buy the "GUSTARD A18".
> When I was struggling to choose a headphone amp and cables, I was interested to learn in this forum that the "FiiO K9 Pro" is currently under development, which has AK4499EQ and THXAAA in one housing.
> I can't wait for the release of the K9 Pro, especially after learning that there were many people waiting in line at the HiFi Headphone Show in Shanghai.
> When I purchase the K9 Pro, I plan to use it with the THERMOS HPT-700.
> I hope that the K9 Pro will be released in May and that it will be available for purchase all over the world.



From the current situation, it is expected to be available only in June, because there are some problems have not been fixed.

In addition I will push hard for a global sell, at least on Aliexpress and Amazon in the US. But this also involves a lot of difficulties, because the size and weight are larger than the original machine, so there needs to be a comprehensive and optimal solution to reduce the shipping costs that users have to bear.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> From the current situation, it is expected to be available only in June, because there are some problems have not been fixed.
> 
> In addition I will push hard for a global sell, at least on Aliexpress and Amazon in the US. But this also involves a lot of difficulties, because the size and weight are larger than the original machine, so there needs to be a comprehensive and optimal solution to reduce the shipping costs that users have to bear.


Is it possible that some of those issues could cause the release to be delayed further?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Is it possible that some of those issues could cause the release to be delayed further?


There are no more major problems at the moment, but the project team still wants to make him better.

Because this is a very important product for us, no problems are allowed


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> In addition I will push hard for a global sell, at least on Aliexpress and Amazon in the US. But this also involves a lot of difficulties, because the size and weight are larger than the original machine, so there needs to be a comprehensive and optimal solution to reduce the shipping costs that users have to bear.


Hmmm.
Customers will lose interest if they cannot purchase the product first.
Therefore, I still think it is safer to sell the product through a worldwide distributor.
This is because shipping the products one by one to many customers will cost a lot of money and it may take a long time for the products to arrive.
Considering that it may be difficult to deal with product problems due to language barriers, selling through distributors seems to be the most appropriate way to go.


----------



## kiyu

FiiO Willson said:


> From the current situation, it is expected to be available only in June, because there are some problems have not been fixed.
> 
> In addition I will push hard for a global sell, at least on Aliexpress and Amazon in the US. But this also involves a lot of difficulties, because the size and weight are larger than the original machine, so there needs to be a comprehensive and optimal solution to reduce the shipping costs that users have to bear.



First of all,
Thank you for your info on new Fiio Products.
technically this one looks amazing, really promising.... but I saw some cases that the tech specs were nice, but then the measurement was really bad.
so please work with your tech department, sound engineering to really check the product before launch.
It would be a real shame if with those expensive components the measurements are not good,  in that case, the sales will not be good either, so it would be a waste of time and money for you. 
Please check ASR (www.audiosciencereview.com) forum, and when the product is finished if you could send a sample to Amir, will be amazing, he does the external measurements for a lot of products, so if the numbers are good, that's a really nice marketing tool for you.


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> First of all,
> Thank you for your info on new Fiio Products.
> technically this one looks amazing, really promising.... but I saw some cases that the tech specs were nice, but then the measurement was really bad.
> so please work with your tech department, sound engineering to really check the product before launch.
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions

We are currently working on these things. In fact, our company has always had its own standards, and those who know our products should know that some of our parameters are still better.


----------



## renzeroz

When will be pre-order expected again?


----------



## FiiO Willson

renzeroz said:


> When will be pre-order expected again?


Now has not started mass production yet, is expected to start selling at the end of June, 
or the end of June or early July to start selling


----------



## candysound

FiiO Willson said:


> Now has not started mass production yet, is expected to start selling at the end of June,
> or the end of June or early July to start selling


Hi Wilson,  will it have a pre-out ?


----------



## kiyu

FiiO Willson said:


> Now has not started mass production yet, is expected to start selling at the end of June,
> or the end of June or early July to start selling


Hmm not so promising to be honest, 3 weeks ago was May, then June, now July...


----------



## CTR640

kiyu said:


> Hmm not so promising to be honest, 3 weeks ago was May, then June, now July...


You should see the complaints about EQ not working in LDAC and usb mode for BTR5.


----------



## FiiO Willson

candysound said:


> Hi Wilson,  will it have a pre-out ?


Yes, the pre-out will support both adjustable volume and non-adjustable volume~


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> Hmm not so promising to be honest, 3 weeks ago was May, then June, now July...


Alas, I would also like to be listed earlier, but there are some problems that are too difficult to solve~~~


----------



## candysound

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, the pre-out will support both adjustable volume and non-adjustable volume~


That’s great , hopefully we will get some stock in EU.


----------



## dpump

With the delay until July, AKM may be back in production and there might not be a limited supply of K9 Pro. Might not need an ESS version either. I've been waiting for this amp since Fiio announced they were going to have a desktop amp with THX amps, so have to be patient with all the things going on in the world.


----------



## candysound

dpump said:


> With the delay until July, AKM may be back in production and there might not be a limited supply of K9 Pro. Might not need an ESS version either. I've been waiting for this amp since Fiio announced they were going to have a desktop amp with THX amps, so have to be patient with all the things going on in the world.


Yeah just reading through this thread, it has been delayed a bit but considering all the circumstances everyone not just Fiio is struggling.

I have been after a good headphone/Dac pre-amp for awhile now and looked into schiit and a few others that stock in EU is exhausted, stumble on this now which is 90% of what I need ( sub out only is missing) so I’m ok to wait a bit (if stock permits) cos having the ess next year is a bit to much then.


----------



## FiiO Willson

candysound said:


> That’s great , hopefully we will get some stock in EU.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dpump said:


> With the delay until July, AKM may be back in production and there might not be a limited supply of K9 Pro. Might not need an ESS version either. I've been waiting for this amp since Fiio announced they were going to have a desktop amp with THX amps, so have to be patient with all the things going on in the world.


Good things always come very late.


----------



## FiiO Willson

candysound said:


> Yeah just reading through this thread, it has been delayed a bit but considering all the circumstances everyone not just Fiio is struggling.
> 
> I have been after a good headphone/Dac pre-amp for awhile now and looked into schiit and a few others that stock in EU is exhausted, stumble on this now which is 90% of what I need ( sub out only is missing) so I’m ok to wait a bit (if stock permits) cos having the ess next year is a bit to much then.


It is because we are responsible that we want to sell in a good condition, isn't it?

I think in its current state, it will sell out very quickly once it's on the market, but right now it's not perfect, it's not ready for the market by our standards, at least it has to meet our internal requirements~~


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> Alas, I would also like to be listed earlier, but there are some problems that are too difficult to solve~~~


Although it is not implemented in the K5Pro, is the equalizer planned to be implemented in the K9Pro?
In my own opinion, I don't use an equalizer because I want to enjoy the pure sound of the AK4499.
The K5Pro and most DACs do not have an equalizer feature, is this a very important issue?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Although it is not implemented in the K5Pro, is the equalizer planned to be implemented in the K9Pro?
> In my own opinion, I don't use an equalizer because I want to enjoy the pure sound of the AK4499.
> The K5Pro and most DACs do not have an equalizer feature, is this a very important issue?


When the K9 Pro is decoded using Bluetooth, the EQ function can be used.


----------



## Muddy Walter

FiiO Willson said:


> When the K9 Pro is decoded using Bluetooth, the EQ function can be used.


Unless LDAC is used, yes?


----------



## candysound (Apr 29, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> It is because we are responsible that we want to sell in a good condition, isn't it?


Sure , hence my post. 
everyone should consider the difficult circumstances we all are in at the moment.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Muddy Walter said:


> Unless LDAC is used, yes?


LDAC EQ on K9 Pro will also have


----------



## candysound

FiiO Willson said:


> LDAC EQ on K9 Pro will also have


Hi Wilson , an other question 😁

since the k9 have two USB and uses the fiio app aswell,  will there be an option to attach a usb drive with music and play it from the app.

that would be a great feature.


----------



## kiyu

candysound said:


> Hi Wilson , an other question 😁
> 
> since the k9 have two USB and uses the fiio app aswell,  will there be an option to attach a usb drive with music and play it from the app.
> 
> that would be a great feature.


I was checking the picture,
Where did you see the second usb?  I only see 1usb B and that's all


----------



## candysound

kiyu said:


> I was checking the picture,
> Where did you see the second usb?  I only see 1usb B and that's all


I believe there an other on the side front right, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## candysound

candysound said:


> I believe there an other on the side front right, if I’m not mistaken.


Yep there it is


----------



## davidisr

@FiiO Willson While Topping and company fight their measurments war, what could really set you apart with this is having serious single-ended and balanced variable outputs, hopefully with analogue volume control (the fact that there is an analogue input suggests that may be the case). 

DACs like the D90 sound great when using the fixed output, but when using them directly to power amps/active speakers out of the variable outputs, they sound dull, thin and lifeless  (like most "digital preamps").


----------



## omegaorgun

I want a non thx amp with opamps, opamps everywhere.


----------



## FiiO Willson

candysound said:


> Hi Wilson , an other question 😁
> 
> since the k9 have two USB and uses the fiio app aswell,  will there be an option to attach a usb drive with music and play it from the app.
> 
> that would be a great feature.





kiyu said:


> I was checking the picture,
> Where did you see the second usb?  I only see 1usb B and that's all


The USB Type-C port on the side, with OTG cable, can support cell phones and other OTG devices to play.

However, according to our previous experience, not all devices are supported, especially Android phones, because of the system settings, some phones can not play properly, which is a problem of the phone manufacturers, they do not operate according to the standard definition

Of course, most phones can.

This feature is an extra surprise, isn't it?


----------



## FiiO Willson

davidisr said:


> @FiiO Willson While Topping and company fight their measurments war, what could really set you apart with this is having serious single-ended and balanced variable outputs, hopefully with analogue volume control (the fact that there is an analogue input suggests that may be the case).
> 
> DACs like the D90 sound great when using the fixed output, but when using them directly to power amps/active speakers out of the variable outputs, they sound dull, thin and lifeless  (like most "digital preamps").


Yes, K9 Pro have analogue volume control


----------



## davidisr

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, K9 Pro have analogue volume control


I'm sold, please send some to Chile


----------



## kiyu

Hi willson

Do you have more details about the power Output?


I only found *Balanced Output Power (Headphone):* 2700mW/32 ohm, 1080mW/300 ohm
but to be honest that make not much sense to me
1080 in 300w is awesome, but 2.7w in 32 is to low, (unless is limited somehow?)  usually as the ohms increase the power decreased  example on another thx product:


Output power: 6000 mW, 32 ohms, <1% THD (watts per channel)
Output power: 800 mW, 300 ohms, <1% THD (watts per channel)
Output power: 400 mW, 600 ohms, <1% THD (watts per 

32 ohms 6 watts vs 2.7, but then on 300 ohms only 800  vs 1080? 

I am not an expert but it sound a bit weird to me. 
apart from that do you know the power output for single-ended? and the output impedance of the device 

last one..
product release still planing on July..are have been moved again..? 

Please let us know
Thanks!


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> Hi willson
> 
> Do you have more details about the power Output?
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you very much for your attention!
Our current output power has not been fully determined, this  is also the biggest problem facing by the technical engineering.
If the output power is too large, the 0dB signal continuous heat will be greater, the continuous working time is not long.
At the same time THD will become worse.

THX AMP is one of the biggest reasons for the current power limitation, but we have solved many problems so far, there are still some small problems to be confirmed.

The output power mentioned before may need to be corrected when the time comes, so I can't give you the exact parameters now.

Very sorry


----------



## mox05

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry, K9 Pro only support RX.
> Which do you prefer, the TX or the RX, or both?
> Most of the desktop decoders nowadays only have RX



Does tx require addtional hardware or is it a software thing to implement once you have the bluetooth chip?
I'd prefer have it in TX mode.
I use also bluetooth headphones on my PC. Some people might want to use some BT speakers.

I'd prefer to have a RX+TX unit on my desktop.


----------



## FiiO Willson (May 11, 2021)

mox05 said:


> Does tx require addtional hardware or is it a software thing to implement once you have the bluetooth chip?
> I'd prefer have it in TX mode.
> I use also bluetooth headphones on my PC. Some people might want to use some BT speakers.
> 
> I'd prefer to have a RX+TX unit on my desktop.


There are few Bluetooth chips that support TX mode, because we need to do TX with LDAC and aptX, so there are few chips that can do it now.
Currently only CSR8675 can do TX full format support, QCC series currently does not have the supporting code.
If QCC series chips can support TX perfectly, I think we will follow up soon.

We have a product called BTA30, which is a Bluetooth product that supports both TX and RX as well as DAC, and it is very powerful, you may consider it.
https://www.fiio.com/bta30


----------



## RikHouben

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi, thank you very much for your attention!
> Our current output power has not been fully determined, this  is also the biggest problem facing by the technical engineering.
> If the output power is too large, the 0dB signal continuous heat will be greater, the continuous working time is not long.
> At the same time THD will become worse.
> ...


I would rather have a little less power but lower noise floor and lower THD/IMD numbers across the audible frequency spectrum.

I don't know why some people think every headphone needs several watts to sound good. That makes no sense!


----------



## FiiO Willson

RikHouben said:


> I would rather have a little less power but lower noise floor and lower THD/IMD numbers across the audible frequency spectrum.
> 
> I don't know why some people think every headphone needs several watts to sound good. That makes no sense!


It is possible that they have high resistance headphones, or headphones that require high power to drive~~


----------



## RikHouben

FiiO Willson said:


> It is possible that they have high resistance headphones, or headphones that require high power to drive~~


There aren't many headphones that actually require several watts to drive them to decent spl.


----------



## Cricket4life247

Hi any new news?😀😀


----------



## rprodrigues (May 12, 2021)

@FiiO Willson

Will the balanced outs be truly balanced?

In my opinion, MQA will only increase the total cost. It is useless...


Please, tell us what is the estimated/target MSRP. I'm about to order another DAC/amp set but I may wait for the K9 depending on its MSRP.


----------



## FiiO Willson

rprodrigues said:


> @FiiO Willson
> 
> Will the balanced outs be truly balanced?
> 
> ...


Truly balance of course, AK4499 and double THX AAA-788+ modules.

The price of the product, at the moment, I can only say that the price will be very good, but I can't tell you now.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO K9 Pro
The scheduled month of release is missing from the image on the official website.
Will the K9Pro be available by July?
Also, what is the supply status of AK4499?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> FiiO K9 Pro
> The scheduled month of release is missing from the image on the official website.
> Will the K9Pro be available by July?
> Also, what is the supply status of AK4499?


The K9 Pro has been delayed more than planned, and the planned April and May launches have missed their targets.

Happily, the problem has now been largely resolved and mass production is expected to take place in July. However, delays cannot be ruled out.

There is no place to buy for the AK4499, we are now using the chips we have in stock.


----------



## rprodrigues

FiiO Willson said:


> The K9 Pro has been delayed more than planned, and the planned April and May launches have missed their targets.
> 
> Happily, the problem has now been largely resolved and mass production is expected to take place in July. However, delays cannot be ruled out.
> 
> There is no place to buy for the AK4499, we are now using the chips we have in stock.


So, it seems that you are already able to publish both its full specs and MSRP, right?


----------



## FiiO Willson

rprodrigues said:


> So, it seems that you are already able to publish both its full specs and MSRP, right?


The full specs and MSRP will not be published until the day of the official product launch


----------



## henriks

all good things come to those who wait


----------



## renzeroz

Hope we can pre-order soon


----------



## mox05

FiiO Willson said:


> The K9 Pro has been delayed more than planned, and the planned April and May launches have missed their targets.
> 
> Happily, the problem has now been largely resolved and mass production is expected to take place in July. However, delays cannot be ruled out.
> 
> There is no place to buy for the AK4499, we are now using the chips we have in stock.



any infos about if this will be avalible in europe?


----------



## FiiO Willson

mox05 said:


> any infos about if this will be avalible in europe?


We are sorry that there are no confirmed sales areas or quantities available at this time.


----------



## fwedge

@FiiO Willson 
Hi, Willson.
I would like to know the current progress of the K9 Pro project.


----------



## kiyu

Same Here, already June 8, as per last update massive production was supposedly happen next month is that still the schedule or more delays ?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Hi, Willson.
> I would like to know the current progress of the K9 Pro project.





kiyu said:


> Same Here, already June 8, as per last update massive production was supposedly happen next month is that still the schedule or more delays ?


I'm very sorry, 
the exact time now is August when it should be ready for general sale.
It will be available In China in July if things go well.
That is the current plan.
I also hope there will be no further delays


----------



## fwedge

@FiiO Willson 
Hi, Willson.
AKM is going to release the renewal plan of their flagship-DAC products soon, does K9Pro have anything to do with this?


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> I'm very sorry,
> the exact time now is August when it should be ready for general sale.
> It will be available In China in July if things go well.
> That is the current plan.
> I also hope there will be no further delays


The FiiO BBS seems to state that the K9Pro is expected to be available in August, but when will it be available in other countries?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> The FiiO BBS seems to state that the K9Pro is expected to be available in August, but when will it be available in other countries?


Hello Friend
The K9 Pro will most likely go on sale in August, and the current discussion is to sell it on Ali Express for global and our official Taobao store for China, with the first batch sold only to very concerned and supportive consumers and Not through an agent.
We suggest you follow us on this posting and we will post the sales link.

But this is only one of the options discussed and is not the final plan.
We will officially announce a more accurate plan in July


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Hi, Willson.
> AKM is going to release the renewal plan of their flagship-DAC products soon, does K9Pro have anything to do with this?


The AKM's re-production plan does not include the AK4499 for now, which is a headache.....


----------



## RikHouben

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Friend
> The K9 Pro will most likely go on sale in August, and the current discussion is to sell it on Ali Express for global and our official Taobao store for China, with the first batch sold only to very concerned and supportive consumers and Not through an agent.
> We suggest you follow us on this posting and we will post the sales link.
> 
> ...


Only through AE and not through official FiiO online stores like https://www.fiio.nl/?


----------



## FiiO Willson

RikHouben said:


> Only through AE and not through official FiiO online stores like https://www.fiio.nl/?


This is Not our official store

This time we plan to do direct sales first and sell only in our own store.
We will only ship to our agents when these particular users who want to buy them are done.
Because many people may be like you and have been following our K9 Pro, we postponed it for a longer time this time, mainly because we want to satisfy these users who have been more supportive of us.


----------



## kiyu

so all the technical aspects are already fixed?

Please publish the final details when you have them.
(power output balance and SE was wrong previously, please check) 

Thanks Wilson.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> This is Not our official store
> 
> This time we plan to do direct sales first and sell only in our own store.
> We will only ship to our agents when these particular users who want to buy them are done.
> Because many people may be like you and have been following our K9 Pro, we postponed it for a longer time this time, mainly because we want to satisfy these users who have been more supportive of us.


So, will the sale on FiiO agents happen in August?


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> so all the technical aspects are already fixed?
> 
> Please publish the final details when you have them.
> (power output balance and SE was wrong previously, please check)
> ...


The final parameters will be announced before the release


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> So, will the sale on FiiO agents happen in August?


Yes, but the final plan has not yet been determined, the agent will also sell


----------



## RikHouben

FiiO Willson said:


> This is Not our official store
> 
> This time we plan to do direct sales first and sell only in our own store.
> We will only ship to our agents when these particular users who want to buy them are done.
> Because many people may be like you and have been following our K9 Pro, we postponed it for a longer time this time, mainly because we want to satisfy these users who have been more supportive of us.



They claim they are:


----------



## kiyu

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, but the final plan has not yet been determined, the agent will also sell



Hi Wilson!

how are you? hope you are super!
August is not that far behind.  
do you know when the Final specs/price will be released?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jul 7, 2021)

Now a small amount of trial production has ended, is modifying some small bugs, no problem to start selling next month


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> Hi Wilson!
> 
> how are you? hope you are super!
> August is not that far behind.
> do you know when the Final specs/price will be released?


No final release date has been set yet, but the August launch is no problem
We will send an official document later to give our long-term customers a priority purchase channel
If you are interested, you can provide me with the information first so that I can register for you

The price can only be announced on the day of the launch, but we can tell you that the price is not high


----------



## whitesunday

Hi Wilson,
Just apply the account at head-fi to reply you!
Can't wait for it to be announced. I have been waiting for k7 since I heard it from weibo. Can't believe that k9 is coming first.
It's a pity that I can't back to China due to the pandemic, but if the k9pro is going to be released as well in U.S. it would be great!
I'd like to be put in the waiting list if there is one. I want to get the product asap!


----------



## FiiO Willson

whitesunday said:


> Hi Wilson,
> Just apply the account at head-fi to reply you!
> Can't wait for it to be announced. I have been waiting for k7 since I heard it from weibo. Can't believe that k9 is coming first.
> It's a pity that I can't back to China due to the pandemic, but if the k9pro is going to be released as well in U.S. it would be great!
> I'd like to be put in the waiting list if there is one. I want to get the product asap!


I have already replied to you, K9 Pro will be available in August, please send me your information so that we can contact you when we have the next progress.


----------



## kiyu

Still, no official release and final specs?


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> Still, no official release and final specs?


Those will be there, just when the sale opens.

We are currently just collecting  users who were previously concerned and would love to get one, and giving them a channel to definitely get one.

Of course, the parameters will certainly be announced before everyone buys


----------



## omegaorgun

FiiO Willson said:


> Those will be there, just when the sale opens.
> 
> We are currently just collecting  users who were previously concerned and would love to get one, and giving them a channel to definitely get one.
> 
> Of course, the parameters will certainly be announced before everyone buys


Hi
What was the pricing on the AK version and are there any Sabre ESS versions available?

Price difference?


----------



## Ab10

Please share some estimated price for AKM / ESS version.


----------



## 123peter

The end of the month is approaching - sales FIIO K9 PRO will start or not?
How to distinguish between the AKM versions - only on the box or on the outer casing?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hi,
K9 Pro will be released in the evening of August 31


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> The end of the month is approaching - sales FIIO K9 PRO will start or not?
> How to distinguish between the AKM versions - only on the box or on the outer casing?


Hi,
K9 Pro will be released in the evening of August 31


----------



## Guy Fawkes

It seems that the price is finally there

https://m.smzdm.com/p/38137899/


----------



## jestercow

Guy Fawkes said:


> It seems that the price is finally there
> 
> https://m.smzdm.com/p/38137899/


Looks like I'll be passing on this one then, that's too rich for my blood unfortunately.


----------



## dpump

So what is the price in US dollars?


----------



## jestercow (Aug 27, 2021)

dpump said:


> So what is the price in US dollars?


$700


----------



## dpump

$700 is what FiiO had estimated some months ago and what I was personally expecting.


----------



## jestercow

Yea tbh I was expecting $700-$800 as well, but really hoping for ≈ $500.


----------



## Ab10

What the price of ESS Sabre veriosn - This looks like for AKM Top End version.

Or is it not ?


----------



## newtophones07

jestercow said:


> $700


For all that's included and excellent measurements from L7audiolab, seems like a great deal.


----------



## Telin

newtophones07 said:


> For all that's included and excellent measurements from L7audiolab, seems like a great deal.


The preproduction model WolfX measured was far from excellent, totally not competitive, especially in the 700+ dollar price bracket


----------



## newtophones07

Telin said:


> The preproduction model WolfX measured was far from excellent, totally not competitive, especially in the 700+ dollar price bracket



I guess we read the data differently.  The balanced DAC output, multitone, crosstalk, jitter, power output and lineout were pretty darn good for a prototype.  I guess if SE is the choice of the user, maybe look elsewhere.


----------



## 123peter

Today 31.08.2021 Where is this premiere of FIIO K9 PRO?


----------



## Telin

newtophones07 said:


> I guess we read the data differently.  The balanced DAC output, multitone, crosstalk, jitter, power output and lineout were pretty darn good for a prototype.  I guess if SE is the choice of the user, maybe look elsewhere.


Sure in a vacuum the measurements are just fine but this device does not exist in a vacuum.
There is some stiff competition in the desktop DAC/AMP/AIO market. Today there are devices that measure the same or even better for half the money. 2 years ago this performance at this price point would've been groundbreaking but today it's just "meh" at best.


----------



## RikHouben

Telin said:


> Sure in a vacuum the measurements are just fine but this device does not exist in a vacuum.
> There is some stiff competition in the desktop DAC/AMP/AIO market. Today there are devices that measure the same or even better for half the money. 2 years ago this performance at this price point would've been groundbreaking but today it's just "meh" at best.


Can you give us an example of a product with the same featureset at half the price, with much better objective performance?


----------



## Guy Fawkes

RikHouben said:


> Can you give us an example of a product with the same featureset at half the price, with much better objective performance?


and also with the same characteristics


----------



## dpump (Aug 31, 2021)

There are always people who feel like they have to criticize a product based only on what they have read on the internet. Typically these people have no personal experience with the product but want to give the perception that they do. Their only 'knowledge' is based on reading what others have to say. Also, they typically can't afford to purchase the product they are critical of so they seem to have some sort of inferiority complex, so thus they feel the need to belittle the product.


----------



## kiyu (Aug 31, 2021)

Guy Fawkes said:


> and also with the same characteristics


First I would like to Know the Actual real characteristics.  we don't even know for fact that what they claimed at first will be the final product, of course the AKM 4499, but the power output ? they are some final details that are not sorted out yet(at least not on this post) ,  another 700 u$s without shipping? most of the smsl, topping, gustard their price after xx$ include free shipping worldwide.
1watt at 300ohm is that confirmed? we don't know the fully spects of the products to check if ok or "meh" not that good., in other hand, as you may all know, they are not many product remain with AKM4499


----------



## 123peter

Maybe FIIO is reading it and will write something closer
4.4 the output is unbalanced?
MQA is a decoder or renderer
BT - is it a receiver or also a transmitter?


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Aug 31, 2021)

Maybe I'm talking nonsense, so don't stone me:

On this image relating to the amplification section, the THX AAA circuit is referenced, however, integrated chips TPA6120A2 appear in the photo of the PCB.






but to my knowledge, THX AAA amplifier technology has nothing to do with TPA6120A2 integrated chips or am I wrong?


----------



## Ab10

Where is Fiio K9 Pro News ? Today is 1st - Sep - 2021.


----------



## 123peter

They are no longer -SOLD😉


----------



## kiyu

@FiiO Willson any update on this?


----------



## Guy Fawkes

I believe that FiiO does not want to pronounce itself for the global market because they have realized that the pieces available are too limited and they do not know if they can cover the entire request.

In fact, on the Chinese FiiO website, on August 31st the product was actually inserted.

https://fiio.com/K9PRO


----------



## kiyu

Guy Fawkes said:


> I believe that FiiO does not want to pronounce itself for the global market because they have realized that the pieces available are too limited and they do not know if they can cover the entire request.
> 
> In fact, on the Chinese FiiO website, on August 31st the product was actually inserted.
> 
> https://fiio.com/K9PRO


yeap probably right, it's already for sale on
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...n=2224d6e90031175e05842c3742221d57&abbucket=6


----------



## kwanying (Sep 2, 2021)

Its up in AliExpress but you will need a coupon from Fiio to buy it at the actual price (699.99usd + dhl shipping 70usd). There is like 57 unit left from what I saw.


----------



## ouyangx (Sep 3, 2021)

Just managed to order one. the price with shipping and tax included is $821.

For the time I order one there're 18 unit of US plug version left so idk, maybe it can be sold out within today or tomorrow.


----------



## 123peter

A year of waiting and I can't buy in the EU anyway. Sad 
I will not buy now. When AKM starts the factory again, I will buy it for 200 Euro


----------



## itsnein

123peter said:


> A year of waiting and I can't buy in the EU anyway. Sad
> I will not buy now. When AKM starts the factory again, I will buy it for 200 Euro


for 500-600 maybe for 200 no chance Ordered with EU plug)


----------



## Guy Fawkes

1.602,37 € in Italy from AliExpress FiiO Official Store, but are they serious?


----------



## itsnein

Guy Fawkes said:


> 1.602,37 € in Italy from AliExpress FiiO Official Store, but are they serious?


820USD with coupon from Fiio


----------



## 123peter

The world has gone crazy with the prices of devices with the last pieces of AKM chips.
I pray that the AKM factory will start up again.
One factory, and the lack of its production stopped several industries, such as automotive, audio, television, measurement, etc .... probably no one expected it in how many places these integrated circuits are used.
Using ESS chips as a replacement for AKM components is just a desperate patching of a hole.
In my opinion, the ESS cannot replace the AKM.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

I believe that ESS chips can be very satisfying if well implemented, otherwise I agree that AKM chips are superior


----------



## FiiO Willson

Guy Fawkes said:


> Maybe I'm talking nonsense, so don't stone me:
> 
> On this image relating to the amplification section, the THX AAA circuit is referenced, however, integrated chips TPA6120A2 appear in the photo of the PCB.
> 
> ...


This is the version changed after discussion with THX, better than the original version, so called THX AAA 788+


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ab10 said:


> Where is Fiio K9 Pro News ? Today is 1st - Sep - 2021.


I'm sorry I forgot about you guys, last month has been on sale in China, our foreign news does not seem to be synchronized with the update


----------



## FiiO Willson

kwanying said:


> Its up in AliExpress but you will need a coupon from Fiio to buy it at the actual price (699.99usd + dhl shipping 70usd). There is like 57 unit left from what I saw.


Yes, for customers who have registered before, we have informed them by private message how to purchase.
For them this should not be a problem.
It is true that the quantity is very limited this time, we can only use this method, and in fact we did not have a launch party, we are afraid that once we advertise it, it will sell out immediately


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> A year of waiting and I can't buy in the EU anyway. Sad
> I will not buy now. When AKM starts the factory again, I will buy it for 200 Euro


There will be coupons for customers who have previously booked and registered, did you not participate in the registration?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Guy Fawkes said:


> I believe that ESS chips can be very satisfying if well implemented, otherwise I agree that AKM chips are superior


It should be said that each has its own advantages and disadvantages


----------



## ahmonge

Isn’t it a bit weird that this product not even appear in fiio.com?


----------



## dpump (Sep 7, 2021)

I purchased a K9 Pro on 9/02 (Thanks FiiO). Tracking appears to show the package was ready to be picked up by DHL just after midnight on 9/04. However, tracking still shows the package hasn't been picked up by DHL.  Maybe FiiO is consolidating orders for a larger shipment? Just getting anxious to receive the K9 Pro since we have all been waiting since May. Hopefully won't be too much longer.


----------



## 123peter

In Poland, I signed up for a large distributor, but he doesn't even have one, anywhere in the EU --- K9 is on sale ?.
Buying from China is too risky a situation for me and the waiting long time for the shipment.
I understand that there are not enough of them and it makes no sense to advertise this product in a special way, it is a difficult situation for FIIO. I remain faithful to the company and I do not blame them for that, maybe I will wait next year ???.
Maybe someone will describe and review this amplifier by then, is it worth the price and the waiting time?


----------



## kiyu

dpump said:


> I purchased a K9 Pro on 8/02 (Thanks FiiO). Tracking appears to show the package was ready to be picked up by DHL just after midnight on 8/04. However, tracking still shows the package hasn't been picked up by DHL.  Maybe FiiO is consolidating orders for a larger shipment? Just getting anxious to receive the K9 Pro since we have all been waiting since May. Hopefully won't be too much longer.


I would be really peased off if after 1 month the product is still not shipped


----------



## dpump

Sorry, I made a mistake on the dates. I ordered on 9/02,  not 8/02. I corrected that in my original post.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dpump said:


> I purchased a K9 Pro on 9/02 (Thanks FiiO). Tracking appears to show the package was ready to be picked up by DHL just after midnight on 9/04. However, tracking still shows the package hasn't been picked up by DHL.  Maybe FiiO is consolidating orders for a larger shipment? Just getting anxious to receive the K9 Pro since we have all been waiting since May. Hopefully won't be too much longer.


Should be sent within a week, is currently collecting the first batch of users, but also to equip you with a different power cord, so please be patient
The K9 Pro is currently receiving very good feedback in China


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> In Poland, I signed up for a large distributor, but he doesn't even have one, anywhere in the EU --- K9 is on sale ?.
> Buying from China is too risky a situation for me and the waiting long time for the shipment.
> I understand that there are not enough of them and it makes no sense to advertise this product in a special way, it is a difficult situation for FIIO. I remain faithful to the company and I do not blame them for that, maybe I will wait next year ???.
> Maybe someone will describe and review this amplifier by then, is it worth the price and the waiting time?


Indeed, a very limited number of K9 Pro.
Agents outside of China also end up with a very limited number of shares. So we didn't advertise this thing a lot.

The K9 Pro ESS version is expected to be available around January, you can also wait for the ESS version


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> I would be really peased off if after 1 month the product is still not shipped


Only less than 1 week, not 1 month


----------



## FiiO

*Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021-From James
Chapter 8 Tempered into masterpiece, K9/K9Pro/K9Pro LTD*

The K9 series was destined for its extraordinary journey from the very beginning. In light of the hot sales of K5Pro, we started the design of K9 in 2019. The initial plan was to go public in the fall of 2020. Unfortunately, the outbreak of the epidemic and the shortage of global semiconductor chips had brought our plan stagnated for a long time. Now the whole project is going on for almost a thousand days, and the products are finally about to go on the market.
It should be noted that there are different product lines in our company and I did not pay much attention on the K9 series. Even so, I know that it took a very long time on the research and development of this series. This is closely related to the strict requirement of product managers, project managers and the whole team for excellence and perfection.
In the very beginning, we found that the officially recommended design THX788 failed to pass our rigorous tests, and the circuit design was thus overturned and started over again. Then we managed to develop THX 788+ together with THX. Throughout the whole process, the indicators are carefully measured, the subtle details are hammered out and revised, and the components are dedicatedly selected. Perhaps the K9 series is not the one with the best-looking ID design, the finest workmanship, the best performance, and the most excellent sound quality, but I do believe the K9 series will surely be an outstanding masterpiece at its price. I’m also looking forward to the product manager sharing with you later this difficult process and how we overcome them.
The K9 series will include three models. According to the time to launch, there are K9Pro LTD (4499 version)with a total amount of 2000pcs due to chip shortage, K9Pro (9038*2 version), and K9 (9068AS*2 version) . They are expected to release in September, December, and spring of 2022 accordingly.
Appropriate usage scenarios
The K9 series are commonly used in desktop scenarios- put it on the desk and connect it with a computer/mobile phone. It can be placed horizontally or vertically with its relatively small size, which can effectively save your space. It is suitable for users who need a high-performance decoding amp, and those who have a need to drive over-ear headphones and prefer faithful and high-fidelity sound.
I believe that the K9 series will live up to the expectations of many audiophiles and cut a figure in the market of mid-to-high-end desktop HiFi product. Hopefully, it will also bring you some new ideas/designs/functions at the same time, pleasing every users with its excellent performance, cost-effective price and perfect experience.


----------



## Telin

FiiO said:


> K9Pro (9038*2 version), and K9 (9068AS*2 version)


What is the reasoning behind the decision to go for 2 different ESS implementations?
Together with the limited AKM implementation this makes a total of 3 different versions of the K9. To me it seems that this strategy makes it unnecessarily complicated for the less technical customer to know what to make of all these 3 versions and why pick one over the other, or what the differences are between the versions to begin with.


----------



## 123peter

After the appearance of two models from ESS, as I know the secondary market, they will all be sold as ... the AKM version.

I respect and like FIIO products, but with K9 PRO it is surrounded by mystery, even after the premiere we find out that there will be not one, not two, but 3 versions!
How to distinguish them from each other when buying 3 versions at a price? , packaging? what is the difference between the two versions of ESS ?? .
Mystery or special misleading of the client. We know only that we do not know anything.


----------



## max232

123peter said:


> After the appearance of two models from ESS, as I know the secondary market, they will all be sold as ... the AKM version.
> 
> I respect and like FIIO products, but with K9 PRO it is surrounded by mystery, even after the premiere we find out that there will be not one, not two, but 3 versions!
> How to distinguish them from each other when buying 3 versions at a price? , packaging? what is the difference between the two versions of ESS ?? .
> Mystery or special misleading of the client. We know only that we do not know anything.


In a blind test, I sincerely doubt that anyone could actually tell the difference between the three.


----------



## Telin

max232 said:


> In a blind test, I sincerely doubt that anyone could actually tell the difference between the three.


I totally agree
Doesn't take away that I'd like to know the reasoning behind releasing 3 different versions. 
(We can fill in the AKM bit, wonder about the rest.)


----------



## Ab10 (Sep 12, 2021)

123peter said:


> After the appearance of two models from ESS, as I know the secondary market, they will all be sold as ... the AKM version.
> 
> I respect and like FIIO products, but with K9 PRO it is surrounded by mystery, even after the premiere we find out that there will be not one, not two, but 3 versions!
> How to distinguish them from each other when buying 3 versions at a price? , packaging? what is the difference between the two versions of ESS ?? .
> Mystery or special misleading of the client. We know only that we do not know anything.



As per my believe the 3 version of the product because Original Plan for affordability

K9 = AKM 4493 x2,
K9 Pro = AKM 4497 x2
K9 Pro LTD = AKM 4499 x1 (This One actually see the day of light in 2022 in limited two thousand units)

But as the AKM Factory burned to the ground, like any other manufacturer Fiio switch to ESS Chips for Base Models.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Telin said:


> What is the reasoning behind the decision to go for 2 different ESS implementations?
> Together with the limited AKM implementation this makes a total of 3 different versions of the K9. To me it seems that this strategy makes it unnecessarily complicated for the less technical customer to know what to make of all these 3 versions and why pick one over the other, or what the differences are between the versions to begin with.





123peter said:


> After the appearance of two models from ESS, as I know the secondary market, they will all be sold as ... the AKM version.
> 
> I respect and like FIIO products, but with K9 PRO it is surrounded by mystery, even after the premiere we find out that there will be not one, not two, but 3 versions!
> How to distinguish them from each other when buying 3 versions at a price? , packaging? what is the difference between the two versions of ESS ?? .
> Mystery or special misleading of the client. We know only that we do not know anything.


In fact it is far less complicated
1, K9 Pro AKM4499 version of a very limited number, before the K9 Pro ESS version out will certainly be sold out.

2, K9 Pro ESS version, due to the high cost, the selling price will also be high.

3, K9 ESS9068*2 version is currently just a plan, no actual start date for the time being

These do not exist at the same time on sale, even if there is, the sales price difference is also relatively large, it is easy to distinguish


----------



## 123peter

In a moment two versions of K9 pro will be available on the market,how to distinguish them?.Are the case different,the marking are permanently placed on the case what IC is inside the AKM or ESS?.I like clear situations what I buy.


----------



## Immortal

So, what's another viable alternative with similar performances for EU customers?


----------



## ouyangx

Mine's have been delivered! I'll post some initial impression soon.


----------



## dpump

Mine just recently departed from Germany heading for the USA. DHL still saying it will be delivered tomorrow by end of day? Not that familiar with DHL so don't know if that's possible. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> In a moment two versions of K9 pro will be available on the market,how to distinguish them?.Are the case different,the marking are permanently placed on the case what IC is inside the AKM or ESS?.I like clear situations what I buy.


The appearance will certainly be different, and the inside is not the same


----------



## FiiO Willson

dpump said:


> Mine just recently departed from Germany heading for the USA. DHL still saying it will be delivered tomorrow by end of day? Not that familiar with DHL so don't know if that's possible. Fingers are crossed!


What DHL says is sometimes more accurate, looking forward to your unboxing report！


----------



## FiiO Willson

ouyangx said:


> Mine's have been delivered! I'll post some initial impression soon.


Congratulations, I hope it will make you happy!


----------



## krenzler

Is there somewhere in the EU where you can currently (pre)order the K9?


----------



## ouyangx

The package is incredibly sturdy and secure. Build quality is top notch. but when running the body is warmer than expected. Not hot though.

Within the 1st hour of listening, compared with Schiit Hel, I can feel that soundstage have been noticeably expanded, the strength and definition on sub-low end and peak high end are both more fully fueled, with better resolution but greater control at the same time.


----------



## 123peter

Lucky Man


----------



## casaleone

123peter said:


> Lucky Man


Try the chatbox on fiio.eu. You might be lucky (like me...)


----------



## dpump

DHL dropped the ball on my K9Pro that DHL originally said would be delivered today. Doesn't even have a delivery date right now. DHL says they are waiting for a delivery to be available to come from Ohio to North Carolina. So much for paying $70 for 5-day expedited shipping. I know things are far from normal right now but it seems that Covid is now a fall back excuse for pretty much everything that goes wrong.


----------



## ouyangx

dpump said:


> DHL dropped the ball on my K9Pro that DHL originally said would be delivered today. Doesn't even have a delivery date right now. DHL says they are waiting for a delivery to be available to come from Ohio to North Carolina. So much for paying $70 for 5-day expedited shipping. I know things are far from normal right now but it seems that Covid is now a fall back excuse for pretty much everything that goes wrong.


cant agree more


----------



## FiiO Willson

ouyangx said:


> The package is incredibly sturdy and secure. Build quality is top notch. but when running the body is warmer than expected. Not hot though.
> 
> Within the 1st hour of listening, compared with Schiit Hel, I can feel that soundstage have been noticeably expanded, the strength and definition on sub-low end and peak high end are both more fully fueled, with better resolution but greater control at the same time.


----------



## 123peter

What?! *€ 1.598,31  *price on Aliexpress


----------



## itsnein

123peter said:


> What?! *€ 1.598,31  *price on Aliexpress


Looks like the coupon code from FiiO expird


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Looks like the coupon code from FiiO expird


Except for the pre-registered users, foreign countries have not yet opened sales


----------



## MusicalDoc8

FiiO Willson said:


> Except for the pre-registered users, foreign countries have not yet opened sales


So does it mean the price on aliexpress is wrong?


----------



## kion (Sep 19, 2021)

MusicalDoc8 said:


> So does it mean the price on aliexpress is wrong?


Edit: nvm will let FiiO address this


----------



## MusicalDoc8

FiiO Willson said:


> Except for the pre-registered users, foreign countries have not yet opened sales


I'm very interested, PM me once it's possible to buy it


----------



## renzeroz

I didnt manage to wait till it released lol... 
I went with CA DACMAGIC 200M instead to replace my super old Asus essence One


----------



## dpump

I've had my K9 Pro since last Thursday afternoon and want to, first of all, thank FiiO and FiiO Wilson for letting me be one of the pre-registered users that were able to purchase the K9 Pro when it was initially released. I have been using my K9 Pro as a dac/amp sourced from an older Pioneer commercial cd/dvd player with FiiO iems and HiFiMan Ananda.. And I can say that FiiO did not only hit a homerun with the K9 Pro, they hit a grand slam home run.

The sound quality is impeccable. Amazing clarity and separation of musical instruments from each other is routine for this unit. The last time I heard this type of performance was from Stax headphones and amp or Focal Utopia with an Eddie Current amp. I hesitated at first when the K9 Pro was announced with the THX amp circuit since I have read a number of people saying that the THX amps are clean but somehow have a 'sterile' sound. But I have had enough experience with FiiO products to know that FiiO would not settle for the standard THX amp modules as all other amps I have seen have done.. Indeed, I think a lot of the delay in the release of the K9 Pro was due to, as FiiO has stated, working with THX to improve the amp circuit. FiiO came up with some additions and changes to the THX amp circuitry that have given the K9 Pro not only a wonderful sound quality but also a very musical sound quality. It is a joy to listen to the K9 Pro as music is presented in such a realistic way that I am hearing so many more details in my favorite CDs that I have been left smiling and astounded at the same time.

The K9 Pro makes the 10th FiiO product that I now own- 5 amps and 5 iems. I also own many other brands of headphone amps and iems. There is a lot of competition in the headphone amp and iem world, but I sincerely believe that FiiO is at or near the top in both categories. If you follow the iem market, you are probably aware of Fiio's iem releases in the last year or two. But the more recent FiiO iems-FA9, FH7, FH3, FD5, FH5s and now FH5s Pro, are all, in my opinion, unbeatable in their price/performance categories. And after I recover from purchasing the K9 Pro, I will be purchasing Fiio's latest breakthrough iem, the FD7. I'll have to wait a while for the FD7, but it appears to be a near endgame pure titanium single driver iem.

I can wholeheartedly recommend the K9 Pro for its sound quality and features. If you are able to purchase one, I guarantee you will be glad you did. I consider it to be pretty much an end game unit for me. If you want to experience other FiiO amps, the K3 and K5 Pro are excellent units. The K5 Pro is going to be rereleased soon with an ESS dac, but if you prefer AKM dacs,  there are still some of the original K5 Pro dac/amps with AKM dac still available. And the Q3 portable dac/amp is a great sounding unit also. I don't use Daps, but I have read that FiiO is highly regarded in that category also.

FiiO continues to up their game and give us great products. I'm really interested to see what FiiO will do next.


----------



## omegaorgun (Sep 22, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Sales are expected to start in April and the market price should be between $500 and $700. I would like to remind you that price FiiO always has surprises.


So is there going to be a K7 that's cheaper? his looks to be way past the prices that were originally suggested here.

Also is it really only 2000mw @32 ohms?


----------



## kion

Just want to add that FiiO definitely deserves some praise for their iOS/Android app, it's basically a powerful remote with extra features. It's super slick and I'm pleasantly surprised to discover that it even has a built-in equalizer.

The app is miles ahead of the competition except for maybe Qudelix.


----------



## 123peter

FIIO K9 PRO is MQA full decoder or only renderer?


----------



## FiiO

123peter said:


> FIIO K9 PRO is MQA full decoder or only renderer?


MQA render.

Best regards


----------



## kion

Looks like it’s gone live on AliExpress


----------



## itsnein

Super! now 799 to Europe


----------



## FiiO Willson

kion said:


> Just want to add that FiiO definitely deserves some praise for their iOS/Android app, it's basically a powerful remote with extra features. It's super slick and I'm pleasantly surprised to discover that it even has a built-in equalizer.
> 
> The app is miles ahead of the competition except for maybe Qudelix.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dpump said:


> I've had my K9 Pro since last Thursday afternoon and want to, first of all, thank FiiO and FiiO Wilson for letting me be one of the pre-registered users that were able to purchase the K9 Pro when it was initially released. I have been using my K9 Pro as a dac/amp sourced from an older Pioneer commercial cd/dvd player with FiiO iems and HiFiMan Ananda.. And I can say that FiiO did not only hit a homerun with the K9 Pro, they hit a grand slam home run.
> 
> The sound quality is impeccable. Amazing clarity and separation of musical instruments from each other is routine for this unit. The last time I heard this type of performance was from Stax headphones and amp or Focal Utopia with an Eddie Current amp. I hesitated at first when the K9 Pro was announced with the THX amp circuit since I have read a number of people saying that the THX amps are clean but somehow have a 'sterile' sound. But I have had enough experience with FiiO products to know that FiiO would not settle for the standard THX amp modules as all other amps I have seen have done.. Indeed, I think a lot of the delay in the release of the K9 Pro was due to, as FiiO has stated, working with THX to improve the amp circuit. FiiO came up with some additions and changes to the THX amp circuitry that have given the K9 Pro not only a wonderful sound quality but also a very musical sound quality. It is a joy to listen to the K9 Pro as music is presented in such a realistic way that I am hearing so many more details in my favorite CDs that I have been left smiling and astounded at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your pertinent comments!
I am very sorry for the delay in responding to you because I have been busy with the UTWS5 launch recently.
All the feedback from China and international users of K9 Pro has been very good so far, and we are very honored that you like it!
Meanwhile, you can contact us if you have any problems, and we will continue to update the firmware to make the product more perfect.
Thank you!


----------



## FiiO (Oct 8, 2021)

*FiiO K9 Pro R&D Stories*-From FiiO Willson

*Chapter 1 Why would the FiiO K9 Pro keep you waiting for such a long time?*

Perseverance makes who you are. The K9 Pro, FiiO's latest flagship DAC/Amp, finally entered the market!

It took about 20 months from its first appearance to its final release. For FiiO, one of the strong manufacturers in the HiFi industry in China, it seemed absolutely abnormal.

What was the reason for the repeated delay of such a well-planned product? And what kept our users waiting for so long? Today, I, as FiiO's product manager of the DAC/Amp line, would like to give you a brief explanation.







The whole K9 Pro project has taken about 2 years from the start to release. Here is the rough timeline.

--In November 2019, the new desktop DAC/Amp project started, with a tentative model as K7.

--In January 2020, the FiiO forum announced the project information.

--In May 2020, the first draft of the product ID and electronic scheme was completed.

--In June 2020, we decided to re-plan the project as the higher-end K9 Pro with configurations and features upgraded according to user feedback.

--In September 2020, the K9 Pro was first exhibited at the Guangzhou Headphone Exhibition.

--In October 2020, an accidental fire happened to AKM, which resulted in a chip shortage. The whole project went back to the beginning.

--In November 2020, after clearly knowing AKM's inventory and losses, we decided to start an initial K9 Pro version with a single AK4499.

--In December 2020, the wave of chip shortage spread that the supply of the THX 788 amp chip was cut off, so we were forced to select another chip scheme.

--In March 2021, during the reliability test, we found that the balanced output of the THX 788 would be thermally exhausted due to temperature rise. After discussing with THX, we used the alternative scheme.

--In April 2021, we readjusted the parameters after using the alternative scheme.

--In May 2021, the K9 Pro passed the product reliability and function tests.

--In June 2021, the K9 Pro prototype was qualified for trial production.

--In July 2021, we started trial production in a small batch.

--In August 2021, we produced the K9 Pro in a medium batch and started to sell them in China.

From the timeline, we can see how difficult the R&D process of the K9 Pro was. First, it was the plan adjustment, and then three negative changes to the DAC chip, amp chip and amp module. Every success behind these adjustments was quite hard. It was the result of countless experiments and tests by our group members of the K9 Pro project.






For example, it took us nearly 2 months to successfully adjust the THX AAA 788+ headphone amp module.

When our quality test team found that the balanced output of the THX module would be heat exhausted in March, we were quite confused. After all, this was not the first time for us to use the THX 788. Unfortunately, after many experiments, the result was still the same. Some of the K9 Pro would even be thermally protected even after working for about ten minutes. We were so frustrated. Was it the circuit design issue, or the module issue?






We discussed it several times. For one thing, we tried to get a prototype device overseas. For another, we kept communicating with the THX R&D crew (they were basically not in the office at that time because of the COVID-19). In a word, it was very difficult.

Unfortunately, both the communication results and the retest of the purchased prototype were basically the same as our previous experiments. That was: the original scheme did not support long-term stable work in high-power mode. And THX also admitted such shortcomings.

It is true that most people will not select the maximum power for a long time when listening to music. So, should we just ignore this problem, or try to figure it out? To do or not to do, that is a question.

As you know, we finally decided to solve this problem, because the K9 Pro is a flagship!

The project team spent 2 months changing 2 PCB schemes while keeping discussing with the THX R&D team. Eventually, we solved the problem. THX thus gave a new name to our module, THX AAA-788+.







This little "+" was really a condensation of lots of our time and effort!






The whole process was full of challenges. Every change and adjustment required repeated tests and experiments. Fortunately, the K9 Pro is now qualified to enter the market. I believe most of you will like it. After all, it embodies the efforts and pursuits of a group of engineers.


----------



## larzy

Where to buy in Europe?


----------



## itsnein

FiiO said:


> FiiO K9 Pro R&D Stories-From FiiO Willson


Thanks so much for this experience! 

It's not a problem to wait for me if I am waiting for a great thing

Enjoying k9 pro for a few days already) I like the sound
The only thing, 
there is a 6.3 to 3.5mm adapter
But no 4.4 -> 2.5mm
to make a picture full, need this adapter


----------



## CTR640

How massive is the difference between the K5 Pro and K9 Pro?


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Thanks so much for this experience!
> 
> It's not a problem to wait for me if I am waiting for a great thing
> 
> ...


2.5mm headphone  devices now less and less, so we will have few subsequent products with 2.5mm output directly.
If you have 2.5mm headphones, we recommend you to buy adapter cable better


----------



## FiiO Willson

CTR640 said:


> How massive is the difference between the K5 Pro and K9 Pro?


The K5 Pro only has a stereo interface, while the K9 Pro is more powerful, better configured, has greater power output, and supports Bluetooth input

K5 Pro and K9 Pro are two different levels of products, so you can say that one is the entry version, one is a very professional version

You can take a look at this comparison table


----------



## FiiO

larzy said:


> Where to buy in Europe?


Thanks for the interest in our K9pro. Which country are you located in now? Some of our sellers in Europe will have the K9pro in stock soon. 

Best regards


----------



## jaxz

Hey @FiiO what about Chile?


----------



## larzy

FiiO said:


> Thanks for the interest in our K9pro. Which country are you located in now? Some of our sellers in Europe will have the K9pro in stock soon.
> 
> Best regards



I'm located in Denmark - not sure where to purchase, but I would also be willing to buy from an European retailer, as long as it's not located in UK due to brexit and large taxes when buying from that country.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

I just ordered one at hifi-passion.de. 750€. Just couldn't resist as i love the M11 Plus and if this is kind of like a supercharged desktop version, it's going to be spectacular.


----------



## henriks

Måske her, when it is back in stock https://www.fiio.eu/product/fiio-k9/


----------



## PointyFox

Just ordered one. Will compare it to my Burson Conductor Reference 3.


----------



## cglin222

any other info regarding balance output power besides 32 and 300 ohms? Also what makes this better version than ess one? or, any change of plan regarding mqa as this is renderer. Like topping it decide to put d90se as full decode and available on all digital inputs..


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Considering the low volume they are producing the AKM version in, there almost certainly won't be a MQA decoder revision. Maybe of the ESS version(s), but that's not necessarily an adavantage as it's quite possible that the more elaborate snake oil version will come with a higher price. As far as the question of the advantages of this version is concerned, there simply are quite a lot people who prefer AKMs high end chip to ESS' offerings. I tend to agree, but it is a matter of taste and there are quite a few people who don't hear a difference at all.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Uebelkraehe said:


> Considering the low volume they are producing the AKM version in, there almost certainly won't be a MQA decoder revision. Maybe of the ESS version(s), but that's not necessarily an adavantage as it's quite possible that the more elaborate snake oil version will come with a higher price. As far as the question of the advantages of this version is concerned, there simply are quite a lot people who prefer AKMs high end chip to ESS' offerings. I tend to agree, but it is a matter of taste and there are quite a few people who don't hear a difference at all.





cglin222 said:


> any other info regarding balance output power besides 32 and 300 ohms? Also what makes this better version than ess one? or, any change of plan regarding mqa as this is renderer. Like topping it decide to put d90se as full decode and available on all digital inputs..


Yes, because of the problem of chip supply, the AK4499 version is very limited in number。
MQA can only support up to MQA renderer because of the solution we used

The difference between the ESS9038 Pro version and the AK4499 version is mainly the difference in DAC, the other basically the same, of course, the price is higher compared to the AK4499 version.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO K9 Pro R&D Storie*s-From@ FiiO Willson

*Chapter 2 Can we make a good product without a display screen?*

The K9 Pro has been on the market for a few days, and many users like it very much. But those who are eager to buy one asked me, why does it not come with a display? Is it easy to operate? And some users also questioned how a product can be a flagship without a display screen?

We also struggled for a long time when we were designing it. Today, let's dive deep into the details of the FiiO K9 Pro.

Two years ago, in November 2019, we initiated the K7 project. Some of you may remember we used to post some discussions about the K7 in our forum and on some foreign websites. This was its initial appearance design. Quite attracted, isn't it?






While the final appearance is like this.






In fact, we would make a lot of designs for each of our products. For example, the following designs were all under our consideration.






These designs have also been evaluated for feasibility.
The display screen was the most discussed topic in the middle of the K9 Pro's ID design.






Some thought that a display is intuitive, high-end, and in line with the characteristics of most products. Because many power amplifiers and desktop devices on the market all have a display. In this regard, we specifically conducted a survey, in which we found that more than 93% of similar products have a display screen.






However, some thought that although the display is intuitive, it is inconvenient to operate with less practicability. Since it comes with remote control.






So, which one would be the right one? We had divergent opinions until we experienced the prototype.






The K9 Pro is a desktop DAC/Amp. If there are two choices- operate it with remote control and view the working states through the display screen, or operate it with physical buttons and view the working states through the indicator light. Which one is more sensible and convenient?

After experiencing it, most people said that it's also ok without a display screen.

Thinking about it now, it was so exciting and funny.

After that, I thought a lot. As the product manager, how can I make an excellent product? Now I understand there is no better way, but to stand where our users stand. Considerate more, explore more.

Back to the K9 Pro itself:
1. Unlike most products, the K9 Pro was positioned as a desktop product. So it should be easily reached even without a display screen.
2. Physical buttons + RGB indicator light + input instructions are also very intuitive.
3. If there are users who really love remote control, it can also be achieved on the FiiO Control App.
4. It is also a consumer cost issue. For a relatively cost-sensitive product like the K9 Pro, if a display screen + remote control are added, the final cost will be mapped to the product price. Especially in a situation with rising raw material costs, this issue will be more obvious.






This is why the K9 Pro didn't use a display.

But this doesn't mean we FiiO will not use a display screen in our future desktop devices. Because different product forms and products with different positioning have different needs for display screens. Whether and how to use it depends on the final use scenarios.

Therefore, a product without a display screen can also be a good and practical product, right? I hope this article can dispel your doubts about the display screen.

In the end, for those who have already got the K9 Pro, how do you think about its design, good or bad?


----------



## ahmonge

From my experience with K5 Pro, I’m quite happy going without a display and remote for a DAC/Amp. Besides, using a phone app is more practical than a display + emote, as long as this app is supported in the future.


----------



## Telin

FiiO said:


>


This look more like a Schiit design than FiiO imho.
Aesthetics are very subjective and personal but I like the design of the final K9 Pro more than this K7 proto type.


----------



## PointyFox

As long as the power button is on the front I'm happy. 

One question I have though is why a Bluetooth chip that's not compatible with Bluetooth 5.2 was used.


----------



## Peteio

Just taken delivery of one (UK) 
It's a very substantial unit and has that premium build and understated design of a quality product.
I've only played it briefly using Bluetooth and I'm impressed already.
I intend to use it mostly with my cd player but I've tried using my android phone through the usb b and usb c inputs to sample a few hi res downloads but find the volume is pulsing up and down at regular intervals. 
I'm assuming (and hoping) this is just a result of the cheap cables I used so I'd appreciated some advice on how best to connect my phone. Could you help me with this Fiio Willson please?
I notice there is a photo of a phone connected in the product pages so would that be the ML06 or something else? (usb c to usb c)
I'll of course do a write up of my impressions when I've got it plumbed in properly.
Many thanks


----------



## aravaioli

Peteio said:


> Just taken delivery of one (UK)
> find the volume is pulsing up and down at regular intervals.
> I'm assuming (and hoping) this is just a result of the cheap cables I used so I'd appreciated some advice on how best to connect my phone. Could you help me with this Fiio Willson please?


Unfortunately I am experiencing the same. Not the cables' fault as I experience it when using its amplifier.
I really like it and am reluctant to send it back. I still hope it is something that a firmware update can resolve.


----------



## Peteio

That's interesting ,thanks for letting me know.
Shame it's not the cable! I'm of a like mind and don't want to give up on it so fingers crossed that a solution is available.
When you say 'using the amplifier', what were you using as a source and what input did you use?


----------



## PointyFox

And what was the volume going up and down on? The phone? The amp? The headphones?


----------



## valkyrieorion

Are there further specs on the XLR and RCA outputs for voltage?


----------



## itsnein (Oct 9, 2021)

Peteio said:


> Just taken delivery of one (UK)
> It's a very substantial unit and has that premium build and understated design of a quality product.
> I've only played it briefly using Bluetooth and I'm impressed already.
> I intend to use it mostly with my cd player but I've tried using my android phone through the usb b and usb c inputs to sample a few hi res downloads but find the volume is pulsing up and down at regular intervals.
> ...


I am using an apple usb-c cable (from charger) and all ok with it


aravaioli said:


> Unfortunately I am experiencing the same. Not the cables' fault as I experience it when using its amplifier.
> I really like it and am reluctant to send it back. I still hope it is something that a firmware update can resolve.


Could you share how to reproduce?
Listening via usb-c. Maybe just do not hear a problem


----------



## Peteio

PointyFox said:


> And what was the volume going up and down on? The phone? The amp? The headphones?


I should have elaborated ;
The volume cycles - starts low then after approx 20 secs surges higher for about 5 secs then drops back and so on.
I'm using my Sony phone into either usb then out through balanced XLR to powered speakers. I haven't tried headphones yet so I'll report back on that.


----------



## Peteio

itsnein said:


> I am using an apple usb-c cable (from charger) and all ok with it


That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## itsnein

Peteio said:


> That's good to know, thanks.


But I am using it with xlr headphones. Not speakers


----------



## Peteio

itsnein said:


> But I am using it with xlr headphones. Not speakers


Noted.


----------



## ahmonge

Frankly, if the problem lies in the K9, is a bit scary that the volume could go up without user handling. It could get to a dangerous level, as K9 is such a powerful amp.


----------



## Peteio

Well, I've had another play with it this morning (phone-dac via usb- xlr out to speakers) and it started off well but approx 3 mins into the song the sound dropped off a few times and then permanently. The sound is now strangled and missing depth.
Tried Bluetooth, again that started well but soon dropped off as well.
I then switched output to RCA and no real improvement.
I really don't know what's going on but maybe the output stage?
I've got the dac in my room system so all the getting up to change controls and swop cables has tired me out!
I'll try some other options later.


----------



## aravaioli

Peteio said:


> Well, I've had another play with it this morning (phone-dac via usb- xlr out to speakers) and it started off well but approx 3 mins into the song the sound dropped off a few times and then permanently. The sound is now strangled and missing depth.
> Tried Bluetooth, again that started well but soon dropped off as well.
> I then switched output to RCA and no real improvement.
> I really don't know what's going on but maybe the output stage?
> ...


In my case using BT streaming as source (could not tell the difference with USB source) I experienced some short lived (likely under 5 seconds) volume drops only. It resembles what happens when you listen music with your phone and a message arrives: a quick volume drop to call your attention. When I listen through my SU-9 and Flux audio FA10 it does not happen. I now have one last test to do: since it accepts extrrnal analog input, I will connect the SU-9: assuming that in such case the internal AK4499 DAC is excluded, if the problem still exist it should lay into the amplification. I read in the marketing blurb that its volume management it is claimed to be highly sophisticated and so far I believe the bug is there. I hope a firmware update can fix it as I really do not want to return it.

It drives any headphone I have beautifully (Arya, Clear, K812, LCD-X, GS1000i, DT990-600, TH-900, Aeon Flow open, Sundara, P9), although the synergy with my HD800S is not great, being a bit too bright sounding (in fairness the same can be said for the FA10, the cheaper Xduoo T20 does better).


----------



## Peteio

aravaioli said:


> In my case using BT streaming as source (could not tell the difference with USB source) I experienced some short lived (likely under 5 seconds) volume drops only. It resembles what happens when you listen music with your phone and a message arrives: a quick volume drop to call your attention. When I listen through my SU-9 and Flux audio FA10 it does not happen. I now have one last test to do: since it accepts extrrnal analog input, I will connect the SU-9: assuming that in such case the internal AK4499 DAC is excluded, if the problem still exist it should lay into the amplification. I read in the marketing blurb that its volume management it is claimed to be highly sophisticated and so far I believe the bug is there. I hope a firmware update can fix it as I really do not want to return it.
> 
> It drives any headphone I have beautifully (Arya, Clear, K812, LCD-X, GS1000i, DT990-600, TH-900, Aeon Flow open, Sundara, P9), although the synergy with my HD800S is not great, being a bit too bright sounding (in fairness the same can be said for the FA10, the cheaper Xduoo T20 does better).


I think you're spot on with your suspicion about the volume management.
I've just tried a couple of CDs connected via coax and I'm experiencing periodic drop out on that too. 
I also like the sound signature so hopefully there will be a straightforward fix.


----------



## CTR640

The volume issue is really worrying me and puts me off. I mean, we're talking about €700+ device and also dangerous levels in hearing.


----------



## Peteio

Hopefully we'll hear from Fiio soon.
I've had many great Fiio products over the years and always been reassured by the support provided so I fully expect this to be resolved.


----------



## cglin222

I plan to order one, reading from these it seems the volume issue is only if you connect via analogue xlr out? And input from usbc phone? And coax in have same issue, 
How about the rca line out or just the xlr 

I think I am reading that the headphone amp section is alright regardless the connection input


----------



## CTR640

What about usb mode? I mean when connected to PC using the single ended. Still volume issue?


----------



## Peteio

I haven't tried headphone out yet so can't comment on that but I will tomorrow.
I don't use a pc as a source only music player (phone) and cd player. I use xlr out.
Having said all that I've just had an hour of superb sounding cd play with no apparent issues ?! the story continues.........


----------



## Uebelkraehe

CTR640 said:


> The volume issue is really worrying me and puts me off. I mean, we're talking about €700+ device and also dangerous levels in hearing.


How is a drop in volume 'dangerous levels in hearing'?


----------



## aravaioli (Oct 9, 2021)

Uebelkraehe said:


> How is a drop in volume 'dangerous levels in hearing'?


Exactly, in my case the volume drops for a few seconds and then goes back to where it was. Less than ideal but not dangerous. Its frequency is also tolerable, once or 2x per hour. I also noticed today that on low gain it does not happen.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Nevertheless something that shouldn't happen, i'll test for it when my K9 Pro arrives on tuesday and if it happens there, too, i'll definitely return it.


----------



## dpump

*Just a thought for volume issues. I think I had the same problem when I pushed the gain switch up to high gain but didn't have it all the way up, so maybe make sure the gain switch is correctly positioned?*


----------



## Giangi

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello Everyone
> I'm Willson, Product Manager of FiiO, and I'm here to introduce you to a new product:
> FiiO K9 Pro Hi-Fi DeskDop  DAC&Bluetooth&Amplifier:
> 
> ...


Sorry. 1.1W at 300ohm in balanced mode is it a printing error? 
Thanks


----------



## Giangi

Hi! Which kind of issues do you experimented with K9? I ordered one, but my connections will be different from you. The source will be a RPi4 connected via usb to Fiio as a Roon endpoint and then connected xlr to speaker and SE to subwoofer. I'll connect via xlr also the headphones.
Thanks


----------



## itsnein

@FiiO Willson is there is sny plans to build a streamer?
E.g. same k9 pro, but with internal player and app control?


Giangi said:


> Hi! Which kind of issues do you experimented with K9? I ordered one, but my connections will be different from you. The source will be a RPi4 connected via usb to Fiio as a Roon endpoint and then connected xlr to speaker and SE to subwoofer. I'll connect via xlr also the headphones.
> Thanks


I wish now
K9pro+N
With streaming option and roon
To avoid 
Mini pc / rpi4


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> @FiiO Willson is there is sny plans to build a streamer?
> E.g. same k9 pro, but with internal player and app control?
> 
> I wish now
> ...


I don't think so and however not with akm4499


----------



## cglin222

Giangi said:


> Sorry. 1.1W at 300ohm in balanced mode is it a printing error?





Giangi said:


> Thanks


@FiiO Willson i was wondering the same too and if you have info at 64 ohm or 150 to give me an idea the in between 
thanks


----------



## aravaioli

dpump said:


> *Just a thought for volume issues. I think I had the same problem when I pushed the gain switch up to high gain but didn't have it all the way up, so maybe make sure the gain switch is correctly positioned?*


Got to try this, thanks.


----------



## FiiO (Oct 11, 2021)

*FiiO K9 Pro R&D Storie*s-From@FiiO Willson

*Chapter 3-1 What exactly is the THX AAA-788+ amp module?*

Since the release of FiiO's first module AM3C/AM3D using the THX AAA headphone amplifier technology at the end of 2018, it's been 3 years. During these 3 years, we have been using the THX AAA headphone amplifier technology and gradually expanded it to the Q5s, M11 Pro, and Q3. , M11 Plus Ltd and other products.

Many users have become accustomed to the sound performance of THX AAA amps. After the K9 Pro went on the market, almost all users said that the sound was pretty good.

Why is THX AAA amp technology so amazing, and what other black technologies does it contain? Today, I would like to dig them out with you.

Those who know THX AAA probably know its unique signal amplification and error correction technologies. When coupled with the serious op-amp structure, it has strong audio performance and output efficiency, lower distortion and better sound quality.

There is a picture on the THX official website, which vividly introduces the product line of THX AAA headphone amplifiers.







As you can see from the picture above, the THX AAA-788 is one of the best amps among the entire THX AAA technology, and it is THX's sub-flagship amp.

It is also clearly marked here, the 788 is specially used in desktop amplifiers.






Some users may notice that the above picture does not contain the THX AAA 788+ model used in the K9 Pro. What is the reason?

If you have read my previous articles, you may know the THX AAA technology used in the K9 Pro is an improvement based on the original one.

THX AAA is an amplifier technology, and each of the names is just to distinguish different power consumption and power levels. When applied to specific products, some necessary adjustments will be made according to the actual needs of the products. The AAA 788+ used this time is based on FiiO's previous THX circuit debugging experience and circuit characteristics of the K9 Pro. Therefore, it is an enhanced version based on the THX AAA-788.

The new THX AAA-788+ has lower output impedance, higher heat dissipation efficiency and stronger load capacity. Compared with the original version, its output power is increased by 50%!






Compared with the original version, the THX AAA-788+ has a more unique design, which also went through some twists and turns.

At first, when we were testing the THX AAA-788, we were pleasantly surprised that it can maintain ultra-low distortion and noise under extremely high swings. As we all know, this feature fits perfectly with desktop devices, because desktop devices have a higher supply voltage and high output power while ordinary amplifiers will show nonlinear high noise floor at such a high gain.

However, as we dived into the product design, we found that the 788 actually has some shortcomings. For example, it can maintain 1.8W output power in the single-ended mode, but when two THX AAA-788 amps were combined for balanced output, the output heat exhaustion will quickly raise due to the temperature rise, and it cannot last for a long time at all.






Actually, this problem only occurred in strict test conditions and would not be easily realized by ordinary customers. But it was not permitted in the K9 Pro not only because it was a flagship, but also because of FiiO's strict quality control.

Therefore, we must work with the THX team to find a solution with a stronger load capacity.

After rounds of discussions, back-and-forth email communications, as well as repeated testing and listening experiments by our engineers, we eventually figured out a new rear driver chip, the TPA6120.






This is an ordinary yet well-known chip. It is ordinary because of his low-key presence in many TI products. The keywords introduced on its official website are:
Current feedback ‖ SNR of 128dB ‖ THD of 112.5dB ‖ 0.9µV at Gain = 1 ‖ 1300V/µs Slew Rate

Although it is very common, it is still an outstanding amp chip featuring high-performance audio specifications.

It is well-known because it was used in tons of famous audio brands, such as Sennheiser HDV, SONY DMP-Z1/PHA, and Klipsch Heritage.
Sennheiser HDV:





SONY DMP-Z1/PHA:






Of course, FiiO has also used it on many products, such as the E9 docking amp, the X7 AM5 power-hungry amp module, the K5 Pro, and now the K9 Pro. Experiencing small desktop, portable and large desktop, it has arrived at the fourth generation.






It can be said that we have learned how to make the best use of this chip. You may be confused why there are so many secrets of an amplifier chip?

Indeed, it is. Because the TPA6120 has a current feedback architecture, where a 10Ω resistor is required in series at the output end to prevent self-excitation capacitive loads. However, this output resistance is detrimental to the sound quality of the amp.

In summary, the output impedance of the amplifier will affect the frequency division of multi-driver earphones! We have solved this problem as early as the K5 after research and design improvements on multiple projects. The output impedance of the TPA6120 amplifier is greatly reduced to about 1Ω.






Such output performance not only improves the fidelity of multi-driver earphones, but also improves the damping characteristics of the amplifier, which can drive large dynamic driver earphones with ease.

Since the THX AAA-788 can bring such a large power increase by changing the rear amplification, are other performances equally excellent and qualified to be the THX?






The answer is yes. As mentioned above, THX and FiiO participated in this circuit upgrade together, and the circuit change occupies a large proportion in the development process of the K9 Pro.

While maintaining the circuit architecture of the THX AAA, the characteristics of error correction and multi-level excitation are still maintained. In order to guarantee a very high level when dealing with both low-power amplification and large dynamic output, engineers added multi-level hardware gains to the original circuit, which is a combination of both ability and character.






And the "THX AAA-788+" is also a customized model specially given to us by THX. This small "+" embodies the joint efforts and persistence of both of us.

Now you may understand why our new amp model is called "THX AAA-788+". If you want to learn more about THX AAA amp technology, please pay attention to my next chapter.


----------



## Giangi

FiiO said:


> *FiiO K9 Pro R&D Storie*s-From@FiiO Willson
> 
> *Chapter 3-1 What exactly is the THX AAA-78+ amp module?*
> 
> ...


OK, so...why do not use the thx888? More expensive? Not suitable for the amp project?


----------



## swordhun (Oct 11, 2021)

@FiiO @FiiO Willson
Fiio app (I'm interested in the IOS version) is able to change the output when I'm using BT and the input is USB?
My K9Pro is coming (  ) and I'd like to ask about switching between speakers & headphones. If I can, I'd like to avoid using that front switch usage more times a day (and as far as I know, there is no remote controller).
I know, the physical switch won't follow the output, if the application will change it.

Second question:
The cable (USB c - lighting) which came with my iPhone, will work, or do I need some kind of OTG cable?


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Oct 11, 2021)

Got mine earlier than expected today. Too early for any serious impressions, but it drives my IEMs and headphones from FD1 to Heddphone (  ) without running into noise or power limitations. The latter with the volume dial (high gain, balanced) just around 12 o'clock. Pretty impressive start and quite a bit more than i expected on the high power end.

Edit: The bass wobble on James Blake's "Limit to your love" is just delicious with the K9 Pro and the Heddphone. Not at all just 'loud enough' but excellent control and texture.


----------



## Fg RAMP

The K9 Pro is an interesting device in terms of connectivity—especially the 4.4mm balanced _input_. Vinyl listeners could pair the iFi ZEN Phono with a single 4.4mm cable. In general, the K9 Pro could be a practical hub for listeners who want to combine analog and digital sources, outputting to powered speakers and headphones.

Does anyone know of similar devices featuring 4.4mm balanced analog input, coaxial digital input, balanced preamp output (XLR or TRS), _and_ 4.4mm balanced headphone output?


----------



## swordhun

Uebelkraehe said:


> Got mine earlier than expected today. Too early for any serious impressions, but it drives my IEMs and headphones from FD1 to Heddphone (  ) without running into noise or power limitations. The latter with the volume dial (high gain, balanced) just around 12 o'clock. Pretty impressive start and quite a bit more than i expected on the high power end.
> 
> Edit: The bass wobble on James Blake's "Limit to your love" is just delicious with the K9 Pro and the Heddphone. Not at all just 'loud enough' but excellent control and texture.


Could you try the Fiio apps to change the output? I'd like to change between speakers and headphones, I'm courious could be work or not.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

swordhun said:


> Could you try the Fiio apps to change the output? I'd like to change between speakers and headphones, I'm courious could be work or not.


I'll take a look at it this evening.


----------



## ScubaDrunk

itsnein said:


> I am using an apple usb-c cable (from charger) and all ok with it
> 
> Could you share how to reproduce?
> Listening via usb-c. Maybe just do not hear a problem



I just received mine this morning and have tried to hook up my iPhone 13 pro max to it using a Apple USB-C to Lightning cable from the phone into the K9 side USB-C port but nothing plays. K9 is set to USB input and output is set to HP using the 4.4 balanced headphones out on the front of the K9

I'm using Apple music on the iPhone so wondering if the fact that I'm using Apple Music on the iPhone is the issue causing no sound coming out of the K9???

What do you have hooked up to the K9 to get your phone playing music thru the K9 and what music application are you using please?


----------



## itsnein

ScubaDrunk said:


> I just received mine this morning and have tried to hook up my iPhone 13 pro max to it using a Apple USB-C to Lightning cable from the phone into the K9 side USB-C port but nothing plays. K9 is set to USB input and output is set to HP using the 4.4 balanced headphones out on the front of the K9
> 
> I'm using Apple music on the iPhone so wondering if the fact that I'm using Apple Music on the iPhone is the issue causing no sound coming out of the K9???
> 
> What do you have hooked up to the K9 to get your phone playing music thru the K9 and what music application are you using please?


I am using macbook usb-c out, and android phone usb-c out. Both with Tidal app. Both works great


----------



## ScubaDrunk

itsnein said:


> I am using macbook usb-c out, and android phone usb-c out. Both with Tidal app. Both works great



Ok so I think the issue is Apple Music on the iPhone when connected to the K9. No sounds comes out of the K9.

Strange when you can use another DAC connected to the iPhone whilst using Apple music and sound comes out all ok. For example a Fiio q1 mk2 plays apple music on the iPhone  just fine so why not the K9???

@FiiO any ideas on this please???


----------



## Uebelkraehe

swordhun said:


> Could you try the Fiio apps to change the output? I'd like to change between speakers and headphones, I'm courious could be work or not.


No output change through the app, but considering that there's a physical switch, this is probably not a surprise.


----------



## swordhun

Uebelkraehe said:


> No output change through the app, but considering that there's a physical switch, this is probably not a surprise.


Thx


----------



## TommyGeenexus

CTR640 said:


> How massive is the difference between the K5 Pro and K9 Pro?


I've upgraded to the K9 Pro coming from a K5 Pro, and to me (paired with AKG K702s) the listening experience is much improved all around.

Also another big plus is that you can easily build your own K9 control application if you are somewhat familiar with Bluetooth/BLE/QCOM GAIA.
For me the K9 so far has been very much worth the money due to the sheer versatility it provides.


----------



## Spa03

ScubaDrunk said:


> I just received mine this morning and have tried to hook up my iPhone 13 pro max to it using a Apple USB-C to Lightning cable from the phone into the K9 side USB-C port but nothing plays. K9 is set to USB input and output is set to HP using the 4.4 balanced headphones out on the front of the K9
> 
> I'm using Apple music on the iPhone so wondering if the fact that I'm using Apple Music on the iPhone is the issue causing no sound coming out of the K9???
> 
> What do you have hooked up to the K9 to get your phone playing music thru the K9 and what music application are you using please?


Same issue here, got mine this morning running MacBook Pro (old running old version os) with supplied usb-b cable worked straight out but apple’s own usb-c lightening with iPhone not recognising K9 pro.

Order a separate brand usb-c data* cable will update but I suspect some compatibility issues with usb-c at play. It’s not app issue but on system level (iOS 14 latest), tried iPhone 11 which is on iOS 15 same. Fiio maybe check your end and update us? My first fiio device (out of 3) got connection issue with iOS but also the first usb-c

For now using BT mode with a crappy 4.4 to 2.5 adopter can tell the improvement over Q5s but ultimately limited by AAC codec definitely not £500 improvement  

For now no complaints yet a well polished machine (tests shown under usb mode a well done DAC)


----------



## Giangi

Spa03 said:


> Same issue here, got mine this morning running MacBook Pro (old running old version os) with supplied usb-b cable worked straight out but apple’s own usb-c lightening with iPhone not recognising K9 pro.
> 
> Order a separate brand usb-c data* cable will update but I suspect some compatibility issues with usb-c at play. It’s not app issue but on system level (iOS 14 latest), tried iPhone 11 which is on iOS 15 same. Fiio maybe check your end and update us? My first fiio device (out of 3) got connection issue with iOS but also the first usb-c
> 
> ...


I think the problem is only with phones and the usb C side slot


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> I think the problem is only with phones and the usb C side slot


Android phone, usb-c to usb-c -> all ok.


----------



## Spa03

Evidently it’s iOS usb-c issue 

mind you I don’t have right cable to test lightening to back-end data usb-b port but that tested successful with MacBook


----------



## ScubaDrunk

@FiiO

Please can you update the user community that have recently purchased your Flagship product on the issues we are experiencing with no Audio when connecting iPhones to the USC-C port on the side of the K9 using an official Apple lightning to USB-C cable.


----------



## henriks

delete...


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> Android phone, usb-c to usb-c -> all ok.


IOS I mean


----------



## kion (Oct 12, 2021)

ScubaDrunk said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Please can you update the user community that have recently purchased your Flagship product on the issues we are experiencing with no Audio when connecting iPhones to the USC-C port on the side of the K9 using an official Apple lightning to USB-C cable.



With iPhone/iPad with lightning port you need to use this: https://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter

I just tried it and can confirm it works.

Edit: I suspected that this is the solution because I had similar issues with other desktop DACs, apparently (IIRC, don’t quote me on this) it’s because the simple lightning to USB-C only works for Apple certified accessories (which most cameras are not, hence the name “camera” adapter).


----------



## R403

I ran into an issue like this with the chord mojo and it turned out to be because the iPhone was trying to charge the mojo while in use, drawing too much power and the iPhone would therefore not connect. The camera kit, it I remember correctly, fixed this quirk. This was a while ago; but as Chord isn’t into updating their products over time this may or may not be still the case. Just a guess.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Telin said:


> This look more like a Schiit design than FiiO imho.
> Aesthetics are very subjective and personal but I like the design of the final K9 Pro more than this K7 proto type.


----------



## FiiO Willson

PointyFox said:


> As long as the power button is on the front I'm happy.
> 
> One question I have though is why a Bluetooth chip that's not compatible with Bluetooth 5.2 was used.


The latest Bluetooth version is not what we are looking for in the K9 Pro, better stability and fewer bugs is our goal


----------



## FiiO Willson

Peteio said:


> Just taken delivery of one (UK)
> It's a very substantial unit and has that premium build and understated design of a quality product.
> I've only played it briefly using Bluetooth and I'm impressed already.
> I intend to use it mostly with my cd player but I've tried using my android phone through the usb b and usb c inputs to sample a few hi res downloads but find the volume is pulsing up and down at regular intervals.
> ...


We will come out with some Cable for K9 Pro and cell phones can be connected, the Cable has actually done a good job in the warehouse, but because we have new products such as M17 on sale, So no public sales now

Expected to be on sale next month, please pay attention to our store.


----------



## FiiO Willson

valkyrieorion said:


> Are there further specs on the XLR and RCA outputs for voltage?


Hi
Very detailed parameters are available on our official website!
https://www.fiio.com/k9pro_parameters


----------



## FiiO Willson

ahmonge said:


> Frankly, if the problem lies in the K9, is a bit scary that the volume could go up without user handling. It could get to a dangerous level, as K9 is such a powerful amp.





Peteio said:


> I intend to use it mostly with my cd player but I've tried using my android phone through the usb b and usb c inputs to sample a few hi res downloads but find the volume is pulsing up and down at regular intervals.


hi
The sound get louder for the same song or  different songs?
Please connect your computer and help me check the firmware version of K9 Pro.
Thank you very much!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Peteio said:


> Well, I've had another play with it this morning (phone-dac via usb- xlr out to speakers) and it started off well but approx 3 mins into the song the sound dropped off a few times and then permanently. The sound is now strangled and missing depth.
> Tried Bluetooth, again that started well but soon dropped off as well.
> I then switched output to RCA and no real improvement.
> I really don't know what's going on but maybe the output stage?
> ...


Hello, K9 Pro up to less than 3W output, is designed for headphones and amplifier preamp, you directly connected to the passive speakers?
Speakers need to drive power is relatively large, you should add an amplifier


----------



## FiiO Willson

aravaioli said:


> In my case using BT streaming as source (could not tell the difference with USB source) I experienced some short lived (likely under 5 seconds) volume drops only. It resembles what happens when you listen music with your phone and a message arrives: a quick volume drop to call your attention. When I listen through my SU-9 and Flux audio FA10 it does not happen. I now have one last test to do: since it accepts extrrnal analog input, I will connect the SU-9: assuming that in such case the internal AK4499 DAC is excluded, if the problem still exist it should lay into the amplification. I read in the marketing blurb that its volume management it is claimed to be highly sophisticated and so far I believe the bug is there. I hope a firmware update can fix it as I really do not want to return it.
> 
> It drives any headphone I have beautifully (Arya, Clear, K812, LCD-X, GS1000i, DT990-600, TH-900, Aeon Flow open, Sundara, P9), although the synergy with my HD800S is not great, being a bit too bright sounding (in fairness the same can be said for the FA10, the cheaper Xduoo T20 does better).


Please tell me if you can see your firmware version,


----------



## FiiO Willson

dpump said:


> *Just a thought for volume issues. I think I had the same problem when I pushed the gain switch up to high gain but didn't have it all the way up, so maybe make sure the gain switch is correctly positioned?*


Are you also connected to the speaker?


----------



## FiiO Willson

cglin222 said:


> @FiiO Willson i was wondering the same too and if you have info at 64 ohm or 150 to give me an idea the in between
> thanks


64 ohm or 150 have not measured, but should be greater than 1.1w,


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> Fiio app (I'm interested in the IOS version) is able to change the output when I'm using BT and the input is USB?
> My K9Pro is coming (  ) and I'd like to ask about switching between speakers & headphones. If I can, I'd like to avoid using that front switch usage more times a day (and as far as I know, there is no remote controller).
> I know, the physical switch won't follow the output, if the application will change it.
> ...


Hello , for your question:
1,Can not switch the output of speakers and headphones through the APP
2,You need OTG cable to connect with K9 Pro and your iPhone, We have several models ready and will release them soon


----------



## FiiO Willson

Uebelkraehe said:


> Got mine earlier than expected today. Too early for any serious impressions, but it drives my IEMs and headphones from FD1 to Heddphone (  ) without running into noise or power limitations. The latter with the volume dial (high gain, balanced) just around 12 o'clock. Pretty impressive start and quite a bit more than i expected on the high power end.
> 
> Edit: The bass wobble on James Blake's "Limit to your love" is just delicious with the K9 Pro and the Heddphone. Not at all just 'loud enough' but excellent control and texture.


I think there should be no problem when driving headphones, congratulations!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> OK, so...why do not use the thx888? More expensive? Not suitable for the amp project?


Not suitable for use on K9 Pro,
The K9 Pro is a product that sells for less than $1,000 and does not require the THX AAA 888 in terms of power and product positioning.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ScubaDrunk said:


> I just received mine this morning and have tried to hook up my iPhone 13 pro max to it using a Apple USB-C to Lightning cable from the phone into the K9 side USB-C port but nothing plays. K9 is set to USB input and output is set to HP using the 4.4 balanced headphones out on the front of the K9
> 
> I'm using Apple music on the iPhone so wondering if the fact that I'm using Apple Music on the iPhone is the issue causing no sound coming out of the K9???
> 
> What do you have hooked up to the K9 to get your phone playing music thru the K9 and what music application are you using please?


 it requires a dedicated OTG cable.  
We will soon release a longer OTG cable, Lightning and Type-C are available.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ScubaDrunk said:


> Ok so I think the issue is Apple Music on the iPhone when connected to the K9. No sounds comes out of the K9.
> 
> Strange when you can use another DAC connected to the iPhone whilst using Apple music and sound comes out all ok. For example a Fiio q1 mk2 plays apple music on the iPhone  just fine so why not the K9???
> 
> @FiiO any ideas on this please???


The main problem is the cable, you need to find an OTG cable.
We will be listing a 50cm length Cable in the near future, available on the K9 Pro


----------



## FiiO Willson

Spa03 said:


> Same issue here, got mine this morning running MacBook Pro (old running old version os) with supplied usb-b cable worked straight out but apple’s own usb-c lightening with iPhone not recognising K9 pro.
> 
> Order a separate brand usb-c data* cable will update but I suspect some compatibility issues with usb-c at play. It’s not app issue but on system level (iOS 14 latest), tried iPhone 11 which is on iOS 15 same. Fiio maybe check your end and update us? My first fiio device (out of 3) got connection issue with iOS but also the first usb-c
> 
> ...


Probably the biggest problem is in the cable, we do not recommend non-OTG function cable for K9 Pro and iPhone connection.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ScubaDrunk said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Please can you update the user community that have recently purchased your Flagship product on the issues we are experiencing with no Audio when connecting iPhones to the USC-C port on the side of the K9 using an official Apple lightning to USB-C cable.


Sorry , the official Apple lightning to USB-C cable can't support OTG function, Not recommended for use on K9 Pro


----------



## Spa03

FiiO Willson said:


> Sorry , the official Apple lightning to USB-C cable can't support OTG function, Not recommended for use on K9 Pro


Thanks Wilson, that’s what we just found out last night. 

Are you able to provide some insight to this? Since it was working for almost all fiio products previously without needing OTG function direct thru the charging cables why made this change for the K9?


----------



## Telin

FiiO Willson said:


> Not suitable for use on K9 Pro,
> The K9 Pro is a product that sells for less than $1,000 and does not require the THX AAA 888 in terms of power and product positioning.


SMSL SP200 costs almost 1/3 of the K9 Pro and is a THX AAA 888 based AMP.
Perhaps it's lost in translation but don't really see how "product positioning" fits in here.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Spa03 said:


> Thanks Wilson, that’s what we just found out last night.
> 
> Are you able to provide some insight to this? Since it was working for almost all fiio products previously without needing OTG function direct thru the charging cables why made this change for the K9?


Thank you very much for your question.
In fact, there are products that need OTG cable before, but you may not notice, such as Q3,Q1ii, when they connect to the phone decoding, it is necessary to use OTG cable; but because Q3 and Q1ii come with a cable that supports MFi by us, you may not notice that it is a cable with OTG function. 
Unfortunately, it can only be used by the Q3 or Q1ii, not by other products.

Players, because they come with their own audio source, so you not need use OTG cable, but if you want to connect the phone, it is also necessary, We do not recommend the iPhone to connect the player, because the iPhone output current is relatively small, many players do not support!

Especially Apple, their Cable has a very clear distinction, such as charging cable (Official Apple lightning Cable) using Apple's own C94 Chip, can only charge and transfer data, and does not support OTG; while the C79 Chip can support digital audio transmission.

However, Apple does not open the third party to do OTG cable, so now fewer places can buy. Apple itself sells a camera kit cable that supports OTG; 
in addition, we will soon make a longer cable that supports OTG, which is a third-party solution without MFi certification, and will be available for sale in the near future.

The above is more, I hope you can understand


----------



## FiiO Willson

Telin said:


> SMSL SP200 costs almost 1/3 of the K9 Pro and is a THX AAA 888 based AMP.
> Perhaps it's lost in translation but don't really see how "product positioning" fits in here.


I do not comment on the products of companies.
But I think you should see that our attitude to the product and the final power and output parameters of the product we made. Is different from others.
We think that the THX AAA 888 can be made to a higher level, we just don't have the right product to use it yet.

In the future, we should use THX AAA 888 on new products, but not on the K9 series


----------



## Spa03

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you very much for your question.
> In fact, there are products that need OTG cable before, but you may not notice, such as Q3,Q1ii, when they connect to the phone decoding, it is necessary to use OTG cable; but because Q3 and Q1ii come with a cable that supports MFi by us, you may not notice that it is a cable with OTG function.
> Unfortunately, it can only be used by the Q3 or Q1ii, not by other products.
> 
> ...


Thank you Wilson, detailed and informative. I have Q1 II & Q5s and indeed using cables come with the packages so never suspected any “Apple foul play”! 

With K9 you guys didn’t include the cable so causing the first time ever such user inconvenience. For me, I believe K9 should have included a usb-b to lightening cable in the package as you always do with cheaper products but now not in top of the range most expensive offering? Not only we had to spend more $$ to order another cable, we also will not be able to fully enjoy the product as waiting for that to arrive. 

Also, will be helpful if you guys can update this critical dependency on the product page. 

Can’t foul the product itself but this critical missing piece definitely not your top of range product should have allowed to happen…


----------



## FiiO Willson

Spa03 said:


> Thank you Wilson, detailed and informative. I have Q1 II & Q5s and indeed using cables come with the packages so never suspected any “Apple foul play”!
> 
> With K9 you guys didn’t include the cable so causing the first time ever such user inconvenience. For me, I believe K9 should have included a usb-b to lightening cable in the package as you always do with cheaper products but now not in top of the range most expensive offering? Not only we had to spend more $$ to order another cable, we also will not be able to fully enjoy the product as waiting for that to arrive.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your suggestion, I think we will consider a little more later


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO K9 Pro R&D Storie*s-From@FiiO Willson

*Chapter 3-2 What exactly is the THX AAA-788+ amp module?*

This is the second part of chapter 3. We will still talk about the same topic about the THX AAA-788+ amp technology. 

A few days ago, I made an introduction to the THX AAA amp technology, which attracted many users' attention. We have received a lot of feedback about the sound performance of the K9 Pro.







As for the THX AAA-788+ headphone amplifier, some users asked what are the differences in specifications compared to the original version?

In fact, compared to the original version, the THX AAA-788+ has increased the continuous output power that the single-ended output has been increased from 1.2W to 1.9W. In addition, the original version has no balanced output, while the new one has up to 2W balanced output.

Here I also attached a detailed comparison table.





"Continuous output" guarantees the long-term working ability of the product under extreme conditions. Although not everyone will be under extreme conditions, this is what we must do as a responsible HiFi brand!

Any technology is no easy access but careful application after repeated debugging, detailed testing and evaluation.

As a decoding headphone amplifier with a fully balanced 
architecture, the K9 Pro needs 2 sets of THX headphone amplifiers to form a four-channel amp architecture. When applied to an actual product, this was also a challenge for engineers that they had to spend a lot of time and energy on debugging. Eventually, perseverance and efforts achieved a flagship. Your praise and satisfaction are the best gifts for our hardware engineers and the project team.

By the way, some users are concerned about the amplifier of the M17. 






We have made some replies elsewhere. The M17 also uses the THX AAA-788+ amp technology. However, the M17 is much smaller than the K9 Pro because it is a portable product. Therefore, we will slightly reduce the output of some amps used to ensure the overall performance. 

Whether we will use the THX AAA-888 is still a question due to its relatively large power. See the table below.






We have also conducted a comprehensive test. However, there is no product that fits it currently. Maybe in the future, there will be. Let's look forward to it.

By the way, you may notice that there was no professional media review of the K9 Pro. This is because we made some adjustments under special situations.

The limited AK4499EQ chip decided the limited number of the K9 Pro. If we distributed some to media review, a supply shortage issue would absolutely occur. Therefore, it will be unfair for those who want to buy one after checking on the reviews. Therefore, we did not arrange media reviews. Hope you can understand.


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Oct 13, 2021)

Telin said:


> SMSL SP200 costs almost 1/3 of the K9 Pro and is a THX AAA 888 based AMP.
> Perhaps it's lost in translation but don't really see how "product positioning" fits in here.


This is like comparing a big engine amateurishly fit into a cardbox to a luxury sedan and then wondering why the latter is more expensive. The SP200 has nothing to offer but the (imo badly implemented) 888 chipset, whilst the K9 Pro is an excellent allround package for the price.


----------



## Peteio (Oct 13, 2021)

dpump said:


> *Just a thought for volume issues. I think I had the same problem when I pushed the gain switch up to high gain but didn't have it all the way up, so maybe make sure the gain switch is correctly positioned?*





FiiO Willson said:


> hi
> The sound get louder for the same song or  different songs?
> Please connect your computer and help me check the firmware version of K9 Pro.
> Thank you very much!





FiiO Willson said:


> Hello, K9 Pro up to less than 3W output, is designed for headphones and amplifier preamp, you directly connected to the passive speakers?
> Speakers need to drive power is relatively large, you should add an amplifier


Thanks very much for addressing the issues I raised Fiio Willson. Your ongoing support is much appreciated.
Update:
I tried resetting the gain control button on Sunday (I use med), being careful to have it properly aligned, and I haven't detected any volume fluctuations since! I've used my phone through usb b and c with cheapo cables and both work fine now. Bluetooth,opt in (PVR) and coax in (4k player as cd transport) also good.
All this using balanced xlr out to active  speakers so no amplifier necessary.
I'm very relieved that it appears to have been such a simple thing so thanks for your suggestion dpump, which hopefully looks like it's done the trick (did it work for you as well aravaioli?)
I will purchase the Fiio usb c cable when it becomes available. I'll need to order a usb c to a adapter for my laptop so I can check for firmware version/updates.
Cheers


----------



## Telin

Uebelkraehe said:


> This is like comparing a big engine amateurishly fit into a cardbox to a luxury sedan and then wondering why the latter is more expensive. The SP200 has nothing to offer but the (imo badly implemented) 888 chipset, whilst the K9 Pro is an excellent allround package for the price.


It is about the positioning of the 888 module, not the implementation.
How excellent the K9 pro package is completely subjective and depends on what one finds important in a product.


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Oct 13, 2021)

You are essentially asking the K9 Pro to be something else and complaining that it isn't. You of course don't have to need or like what it offers, but comparing it with a pure amp just makes no sense.


----------



## aravaioli (Oct 13, 2021)

Uebelkraehe said:


> This is like comparing a big engine amateurishly fit into a cardbox to a luxury sedan and then wondering why the latter is more expensive. The SP200 has nothing to offer but the (imo badly implemented) 888 chipset, whilst the K9 Pro is an excellent allround package for the price.


And also includes the best (or one of the best) DAC in the market. The Topping D90 with the same DAC  used to be more expensive than the K9 Pro without including an amplifier...


----------



## Fg RAMP

Fg RAMP said:


> Does anyone know of similar devices featuring 4.4mm balanced analog input, coaxial digital input, balanced preamp output (XLR or TRS), _and_ 4.4mm balanced headphone output?


The closest I have found is the Sennheiser HDV 820, but it has XLR balanced inputs instead of 4.4mm, which is a matter of personal preference. It’s also over twice the price of the K9 Pro.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO K9Pro is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*​






Dear respected customers,

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our K9Pro. Delivery of the K9Pro has started from 10th, October. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.



Thailand: Holysai

HongKong: Carve Link Company

Vietnam：Audio Choice

TaiWan: Taiwan distributor

Hungry: KriptonIT Kft

Switzerland: Portacomp AG

Malaysia: Red Ape

UK: Advanced MP3

Czech distributor

Mexico: Audiofilia Mexico

South Korea: Headphone world

Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH

Australia: Addicted To Audio

Romanian distributor: AVstore

Bulgaria: Bestline l.t.d

Netherlands: Fiio.nl

(* The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 17th October.

If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!

Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## Telin

Uebelkraehe said:


> You are essentially asking the K9 Pro to be something else and complaining that it isn't. You of course don't have to need or like what it offers, but comparing it with a pure amp just makes no sense.


Your reply shows that you truly don't understand what this is about.
Let's call it a day.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Telin said:


> Your reply shows that you truly don't understand what this is about.
> Let's call it a day.


Yes, probably better. Also, welcome to my ignore list as i'm not really into people who turn to insults when they run out of arguments.


----------



## Spa03

FiiO said:


> *FiiO K9Pro is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear it’s not a LTD after-all  

Joking aside, when are sending out your usb-c to lightening cable which was missing in the package? I desperately need one to properly enjoy K9 Pro


----------



## Spa03

@FiiO Willson 

Folks, anyone using K9 Pro via BT? Just came across to me now (not past 2 days and no changes in setup/ location / power etc.) that I’m picking up clear electric interference coming thru the earphones whenever I stop/start music. 

Played around a bit more it only happening when I’m not on WiFi but mobile network! Could it be signal design in iPhone X not good enough those interference came over to K9 too? 

Everything else are good no other noise / issues. 

Connect with iPhone X on ios14, vol just before 12 (phone vol output around 80%), gain-mid, 4.4 bal with adopter to my 2.5 cable; switch on/off using front panel power button not main power switch. iPhone using Amazon HD. 

Anyone experienced the same? 

Wilson are you able to shed some lights on this too? Of course not expecting you to be the Apple iPhone expert…


----------



## Telin

Uebelkraehe said:


> Yes, probably better. Also, welcome to my ignore list as i'm not really into people who turn to insults when they run out of arguments.


🤣
You must have a hard life indeed if you're already feeling insulted by someone just pointing out that you're missing the point.


----------



## fnatic2013 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello all,

Just got the K9 pro and i tested it with 2 pairs of Beyerdynamic headphones Dt 990 black edition and Dt 1990 both 250 ohms. What is strange to me is that on high gain i have to adjust the volume about 75-80% to get a little more then decent volume (ofc now depends from person to person) , but sincerly i was expected at more then 50% on high gain to be really loud and disturbing.They say 278 mW at 300ohmi single ended. I use it just with usb from pc to K9 pro.
Any of you with K9 pro have a 250ohm  headphones and tell me his opinion about the volume?

Thank you very much


----------



## FiiO Willson

Spa03 said:


> @FiiO Willson
> 
> Folks, anyone using K9 Pro via BT? Just came across to me now (not past 2 days and no changes in setup/ location / power etc.) that I’m picking up clear electric interference coming thru the earphones whenever I stop/start music.
> 
> ...


I'm an iPhone  user too.

Because bluetooth has the same 2.4G signal as WiFi, can interfere when you have WiFi in your home, especially noticeable when you have a message or call coming to your phone.

Because HiFi products amplification is greater, so it will be more obvious


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO K9 Pro R&D Storie*s-From@FiiO Willson

*Chapter 4 Why would it take 1~2 months or even longer to change the chip scheme once?*

After the K9 Pro stories were shared, some customers questioned that isn't it easy to change the chip? Some brands can get it done in just a week. Why do you need at least one or two months?







I don't know the mobile phone manufacturer, but in the HiFi industry, it may be possible that certain manufacturers may succeed in changing chip schemes in just a week. However, it is under extreme conditions.

For FiiO, chip changing is not as simple as changing clothes, but a rigorous debugging and verification process. As I know, the following procedures are indispensable.
1. Selection and evaluation of the chip and change of PCB
--This process will take at least 1~2 weeks. It is relatively easy for the PIN to PIN chip replacement. But for non-PIN to PIN, it needs several steps, including PCB change, re-sampling, which will take about half a month. Unfortunately, the chip scheme changing of the K9 Pro is a non-PIN to PIN.






2. PCBA testing and debugging
The new PCB should be retested and re-debugged due to the chip and peripheral circuit changes. This is a tortuous and lengthy process, and a big challenge for engineers.

All indicators and important experiments (such as ESD) must be redone, which will last for a week. If problems are found, the time duration will be doubled.






3. Audio parameter adjusting
After changing the DAC, audio products must be assembled into a complete machine before testing the sound, and then we can adjust the audio parameters to ensure its characteristics. This is another one-week job.

In conclusion, the simplest chip change will take about a month.






The above are changes in the development stage. If it is in the trial production or mass production stage, or if the product is already on the market, it will take much more time. Why?

If a problem occurs in mass production, it will cause a large loss. To avoid it, we need a complete quality index test, reliability test and environmental test other than the above 3 tests mentioned, so that we can conduct a 100~500 units trial production.






It takes one and a half months to two months from the trial production of the PCB to the final completion. And then it needs at least 1 week to carry out various tests before mass production. For mass production, it takes another one and a half months to two months.

Therefore, if it is a product that is already on the market, it may take 2 to 3 months or even longer to change the main chip! Every change of every product is almost the same. Persistence and careful execution can ensure fewer mistakes and improve efficiency.






Maybe you think it's too tedious and unnecessary, but it is this attitude that ensures continuous improvement and stable production. What is more, for FiiO, supply shortage is never a hunger marketing approach. We just need more time to organize production.


----------



## Spa03

fnatic2013 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just got the K9 pro and i tested it with 2 pairs of Beyerdynamic headphones Dt 990 black edition and Dt 1990 both 250 ohms. What is strange to me is that on high gain i have to adjust the volume about 75-80% to get a little more then decent volume (ofc now depends from person to person) , but sincerly i was expected at more then 50% on high gain to be really loud and disturbing.They say 278 mW at 300ohmi single ended. I use it just with usb from pc to K9 pro.
> Any of you with K9 pro have a 250ohm  headphones and tell me his opinion about the volume?
> ...


I know using usb output vol from source side should not have mattered but on my MacBook Pro usb-b connect with K9 Pro using Amazon HD app I have noticed vol from MacBook Pro matters… check your pc vol output? 

Could be needing a firmware update to K9 in the future?


----------



## fnatic2013

Spa03 said:


> I know using usb output vol from source side should not have mattered but on my MacBook Pro usb-b connect with K9 Pro using Amazon HD app I have noticed vol from MacBook Pro matters… check your pc vol output?
> 
> Could be needing a firmware update to K9 in the future?


I checked and the volume from my pc is 100% to K9 pro.Few month ago i tested both headphones on a Rme Adi 2 Dac and for sure the headphones sounds louder then high gain on K9 pro.Dont know what to say, maybe somebody will check and let us know here about other 250 ohm headphones volume on K9 pro.I cant complain anything else then this problem with K9 pro.


----------



## Giangi

fnatic2013 said:


> I checked and the volume from my pc is 100% to K9 pro.Few month ago i tested both headphones on a Rme Adi 2 Dac and for sure the headphones sounds louder then high gain on K9 pro.Dont know what to say, maybe somebody will check and let us know here about other 250 ohm headphones volume on K9 pro.I cant complain anything else then this problem with K9 pro.


Poor SE and very very good high gain in Balanced?


----------



## fnatic2013

Giangi said:


> Poor SE and very very good high gain in Balanced?


I dont have any balanced headphones


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Oct 15, 2021)

fnatic2013 said:


> I dont have any balanced headphones


I'll check with my DT880 Pro, but if i remember correctly, i didn't have to turn the volume up as much (USB from Win 10 PC).

Edit: More than 1 o'clock on the volume dial is too much for me - so around at most 60%. Even if you are listening at much higher levels than i'd prefer, 75%-80% for "little more than decent volume" seems to be a lot.


----------



## Verificateur

Is anyone who owns (owned) both the K9 Pro vs RME ADI-2 DAC FS able to provide some comparisons / impressions, and how they stack up in general to each other?


----------



## aravaioli

fnatic2013 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just got the K9 pro and i tested it with 2 pairs of Beyerdynamic headphones Dt 990 black edition and Dt 1990 both 250 ohms. What is strange to me is that on high gain i have to adjust the volume about 75-80% to get a little more then decent volume (ofc now depends from person to person) , but sincerly i was expected at more then 50% on high gain to be really loud and disturbing.They say 278 mW at 300ohmi single ended. I use it just with usb from pc to K9 pro.
> Any of you with K9 pro have a 250ohm  headphones and tell me his opinion about the volume?
> ...



Just tried it with my DT990 black (250), quite loud at 12.30 position for me at 1 o'clock is all I can take (note I am 51).


----------



## fnatic2013

aravaioli said:


> Just tried it with my DT990 black (250), quite loud at 12.30 position for me at 1 o'clock is all I can take (note I am 51).


Thank you very much for your answear, i understand that depends from person to person the volume level, but sicerly i thought that i would '' scary myself'' at maximum 1 o'clock volume with the K9 pro in high gain.So it seems this is what can offer in SE at 250 ohms.I dont have any balanced headphones to test it.I think for example a Dt 990 600 ohms Fioo would have some problems to drive it in SE.
Again thank you very much for testing and let me know


----------



## Uebelkraehe

fnatic2013 said:


> So it seems this is what can offer in SE at 250 ohms.I dont have any balanced headphones to test it.I think for example a Dt 990 600 ohms Fioo would have some problems to drive it in SE.


But his observation didn't confirm yours and neither did mine...


----------



## fnatic2013

Uebelkraehe said:


> But his observation didn't confirm yours and neither did mine...


Maybe i got a faulty one? i really dont know what to say anymore
Thank you very much anyway for your opinions


----------



## aravaioli (Oct 15, 2021)

fnatic2013 said:


> Thank you very much for your answear, i understand that depends from person to person the volume level, but sicerly i thought that i would '' scary myself'' at maximum 1 o'clock volume with the K9 pro in high gain.So it seems this is what can offer in SE at 250 ohms.I dont have any balanced headphones to test it.I think for example a Dt 990 600 ohms Fioo would have some problems to drive it in SE.
> Again thank you very much for testing and let me know


No, I also have the 600 ohm version and it drives them well at about 3 o'clock position. It seems very generous in both power and voltage delivery to me. I also have a Flux Audio FA-10 and the K9 is not lagging behind.


----------



## Giangi

The BT is always activated in K9 Pro???


----------



## Giangi (Oct 15, 2021)

K9 Pro just arrived but I notice a big issue. When I reproduce in Roon Radio, the music stops suddenly. The only way is to reset the device


----------



## fnatic2013

aravaioli said:


> No, I also have the 600 ohm version and it drives them well at about 3 o'clock position. It seems very generous in both power and voltage delivery to me. I also have a Flux Audio FA-10 and the K9 is not lagging behind.


Thank you very much


----------



## FiiO Willson

fnatic2013 said:


> Thank you very much for your answear, i understand that depends from person to person the volume level, but sicerly i thought that i would '' scary myself'' at maximum 1 o'clock volume with the K9 pro in high gain.So it seems this is what can offer in SE at 250 ohms.I dont have any balanced headphones to test it.I think for example a Dt 990 600 ohms Fioo would have some problems to drive it in SE.
> Again thank you very much for testing and let me know





Uebelkraehe said:


> But his observation didn't confirm yours and neither did mine...


I don't know if you have any problems with the settings, please confirm：

Output select HP, Gain select high, then install and set the driver

This way I think it will be normal output and the sound should be loud enough; if there is still a problem, you can contact our after-sales to upgrade to the latest firmware to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## FiiO Willson

fnatic2013 said:


> Maybe i got a faulty one? i really dont know what to say anymore
> Thank you very much anyway for your opinions


I think it's more likely a setup issue, 
what kind of input are you using, computer? 
What is the output? You can send me a private message detailing the situation and I will help you look at it.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> K9 Pro just arrived but I notice a big issue. When I reproduce in Roon Radio, the music stops suddenly. The only way is to reset the device


Can you see what the firmware version is? you can contact our customer service for the latest software


----------



## Giangi

FiiO Willson said:


> Can you see what the firmware version is? you can contact our customer service for the latest software


@FiiO Willson I think it's a device buffering problem. The device also has problems with decoding in Roon because on a mqa song he can't understand which format to use, PCM or mqa, in fact the light of the Roon path moves alternately from light blue to purple, the song goes on but nothing is heard. How can I see the software version?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> @FiiO Willson I think it's a device buffering problem. The device also has problems with decoding in Roon because on a mqa song he can't understand which format to use, PCM or mqa, in fact the light of the Roon path moves alternately from light blue to purple, the song goes on but nothing is heard. How can I see the software version?


Please confirm：
1，What device are you using and what interface output?
2，Which interface is connected to the K9 Pro and which interface is connected to the K9 Pro's output selection and input selection respectively?

If you connect to the computer via USB cable, you can see the version number of the device in the lower right corner of the computer, above the FiiO driver.


----------



## Giangi (Oct 16, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Please confirm：
> 1，What device are you using and what interface output?
> 2，Which interface is connected to the K9 Pro and which interface is connected to the K9 Pro's output selection and input selection respectively?
> 
> If you connect to the computer via USB cable, you can see the version number of the device in the lower right corner of the computer, above the FiiO driver.


@FiiO Willson the source is a RPi4, Ropieee XL as a Roon endpoint, connected via usb to K9pro and via wireless to the Roon Core on win10 PC. I also have connected via xlr out the speakers and via rca a subwoofer but they are off. Via xlr is connected a headphone and I use it in low gain. All is leaded from a smartphone as a Roon Remote. The driver version is 4.47.0, while the firmware is v1.09. Thanks


----------



## Peteio

My windows 10 laptop is not recognising my K9 pro when connected to usb b or usb c using 2.0 cables so do I need 3.1 gen 2?
Any advice appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## Giangi

Peteio said:


> My windows 10 laptop is not recognising my K9 pro when connected to usb b or usb c using 2.0 cables so do I need 3.1 gen 2?
> Any advice appreciated!
> Cheers


Did you installed the drivers?


----------



## Peteio

Duh....no I haven't! 
I presume this can be found on the Fiio website?
Thanks


----------



## Telin

Giangi said:


> Did you installed the drivers?


Isn't the K9 Pro an UAC2 compatible device.


----------



## Peteio

I've found it now..... sorry for the bother
(My laptop has automatically linked to driver software download when I've connected other devices so thought that might have been the case with the K9)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Giangi

Peteio said:


> Duh....no I haven't!
> I presume this can be found on the Fiio website?
> Thanks


Yes, sure


----------



## Giangi

Telin said:


> Isn't the K9 Pro an UAC2 compatible device.


Need drivers for win10


----------



## Peteio

Has anyone tried the fiio.com website and experienced message 'sorry the website is not valid' and URL saying 'site expired'?

Just wondering if it's my laptop or that the fiio licence needs renewing?

Cheers


----------



## Giangi

Site is under maintenance


----------



## Peteio

👍


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Oct 17, 2021)

Welp, looks like i'm sending mine back. Coming from the Burson Conductor 3 Reference, it in the end just doesn't quite cut it for me as far as the audio quality is concerned. The differences are not gigantic, but imo the C3R beats the K9 Pro on micro detail, soundstage and dynamics. At a quite a bit higher price, of course. Might well very be my fault in expecting too much after the M11 Plus and at this price and your experience might of course be a different one but for me the improved convenience (in driving any headphone and IEM without problems in regards to noise and power) doesn't make up for the perceived loss in audio quality.

Edit: Being back to listening with the C3R, the differences are actually surprisingly obvious. The most unexpected aspect is that the K9 Pro to me sounds almost flat and congested, which i certainly didn't expect after the soundstage wonder that is the M11 plus.


----------



## Giangi

Uebelkraehe said:


> Welp, looks like i'm sending mine back. Coming from the Burson Conductor 3 Reference, it in the end just doesn't quite cut it for me as far as the audio quality is concerned. The differences are not gigantic, but imo the C3R beats the K9 Pro on micro detail, soundstage and dynamics. At a quite a bit higher price, of course. Might well very be my fault in expecting too much after the M11 Plus and at this price and your experience might of course be a different one but for me the improved convenience (in driving any headphone and IEM without problems in regards to noise and power) doesn't make up for the perceived loss in audio quality.
> 
> Edit: Being back to listening with the C3R, the differences are actually surprisingly obvious. The most unexpected aspect is that the K9 Pro to me sounds almost flat and congested, which i certainly didn't expect after the soundstage wonder that is the M11 plus.


Two different devices, big big differences. Incomparable


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Oct 17, 2021)

Why not? The resulting sound certainly can be compared (both with the C3R and the M11 Plus - which is also a THX + AKM device made by FiiO) and to me the K9 Pro doesn't quite deliver in this regard what i was hoping for.


----------



## ahmonge

Perhaps K9 Pro needs some burn-in time.


----------



## Giangi

ahmonge said:


> Perhaps K9 Pro needs some burn-in time.


And some firmware updates


----------



## FiiO Willson

Peteio said:


> Has anyone tried the fiio.com website and experienced message 'sorry the website is not valid' and URL saying 'site expired'?
> 
> Just wondering if it's my laptop or that the fiio licence needs renewing?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, we had a problem with our website over the weekend, now it is normal

We are very sorry.

You can download the  driver at this link
if there are problems, Please let me konw.

https://www.fiio.com/Driver_Download


----------



## Peteio

Thanks for the update Fiio Willson and no worries.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO K9 Pro R&D Storie*s-From@FiiO Willson

*Chapter 5 R&D Process of Desktop DAC/Amp-- Power Supply of FiiO K9 Pro*

Tips: This chapter was modified based on technical contents written by FiiO's R&D Director Mr. Zhang. From here, you can learn more about the power supply design of our desktop devices. Welcome to join us in the discussion.

The K9 Pro can be said to be FiiO's first true desktop DAC/Amp. What are the main differences between desktop and portable products? Will it decide and influence the design of the product?

1. Different usage scenarios
Due to the built-in audio source and decoding and amplification, portable devices are generally used with earphones or Bluetooth audio transmitters, so the power requirements are not particularly high.

While desktop devices have more abundant connections. They can be connected to sound sources, such as computers, digital audio streamers, game consoles, turntables or CD players, and be connected to terminal devices, such as headphones, active speakers, front-end/rear-end op-amps. Most audiophiles even like a combination of them, so there will be more ways to play with the K9 Pro.







2. Different signal kinds
Unlike portable products, desktop DAC/Amps need to deal with more types of audio signals, involving digital signals, clocks, small analog signals, and large dynamic amplifying drives. Especially when driving large dynamics and large currents for desktop devices, a large amplification is required. Often, a little bit of crosstalk will be amplified and introduced into the amp stage (The magnification times of the K9 Pro goes up to 18).






3. Although it is quite different from portable products, desktop devices have larger internal space for a better design.
Since we knew it was possible, we made it start! How did we do it?

First of all, the usage scenarios are changeable and the collocation is complicated. So the first issue we should solve is "interference at power supply".

In fact, many senior audiophiles are very fond of audio filters, which can filter out the interference and clutter of the power supply through inductance and capacitance.






The linear transformer used in the K9 Pro is a large inductance wound by a coil. It is matched with 4 4700uF Nichicon capacitors, which handle low frequencies and have strong anti-interference ability.




For interference at high frequencies, our engineers designed a circuit at the power input end similar to the power filter on the market to complete the primary power filter.

For some potential differences caused by system connection, the K9 Pro uses a true three-core power socket according to the method of class I electrical appliances, which at the same time enhances the safety of the power supply and anti-interference ability.







Secondly, we managed to prevent the intersection of digital and analog circuits from the source in terms of the design. Because of the large size of the desktop devices, the internal space is also larger. The first point we thought of was how to achieve a divisional design.




In addition, we adopted an isolation transformer to prevent the intersection between digital and analog power supplies.






The isolation transformer separates the digital and analog power and ground electrode, so there is almost no crosstalk between the digital and analog sections. The figure below shows the working principle of an isolation transformer.






Other than the isolated power supply design, special attention was also paid to the power stabilization and filtering within the audio circuit- the first voltage stabilization is performed after DC filtering, and then a second stabilization is added to the power supply of each module circuit.






After the Ti's TPS7A series is used for the first-stage voltage stabilization, the noise and ripple of the power supply have been attenuated by 70dB (1kHz as an example). Generally speaking, it has been reduced by 10 million times.

And then after the second voltage stabilization, it has been attenuated by another 70dB to 140dB. At this time, the output of the power supply is very pure.

We have spent a lot of effort on the K9 Pro, which is sort of FiiO's first desktop device. During the research and development process, we have considered all aspects of the power supply design from various angles, such as the characteristics of desktop products and usage scenarios.

At the same time, we made use of the space advantages of desktop products by designing reasonable partitions for the primary filter, digital-to-analog isolation, signal power and multi-level voltage stabilization. Interpret the concept of "electricity is the mother of sound" in an all-around way.

The knowledge, innovation and accumulation in the middle of the process not only made the K9 Pro live up to FiiO's flagship DAC/Amp, but also laid a solid foundation for our future desktop players and other products.

I believe in the future, we will provide better products for our users.


----------



## ScubaDrunk

Uebelkraehe said:


> Welp, looks like i'm sending mine back. Coming from the Burson Conductor 3 Reference, it in the end just doesn't quite cut it for me as far as the audio quality is concerned. The differences are not gigantic, but imo the C3R beats the K9 Pro on micro detail, soundstage and dynamics. At a quite a bit higher price, of course. Might well very be my fault in expecting too much after the M11 Plus and at this price and your experience might of course be a different one but for me the improved convenience (in driving any headphone and IEM without problems in regards to noise and power) doesn't make up for the perceived loss in audio quality.
> 
> Edit: Being back to listening with the C3R, the differences are actually surprisingly obvious. The most unexpected aspect is that the K9 Pro to me sounds almost flat and congested, which i certainly didn't expect after the soundstage wonder that is the M11 plus.


Subjective matter as each device will sound different to different people.

I also own both devices and find the K9 pro superior when compared to the C3R in detail, soundstage and dynamics. The C3R is the one that is being sold and the K9 Pro is a keeper for me, but as i said each to their own and what works for me might not work for others and vice versa


----------



## Uebelkraehe

ScubaDrunk said:


> Subjective matter as each device will sound different to different people.
> 
> I also own both devices and find the K9 pro superior when compared to the C3R in detail, soundstage and dynamics. The C3R is the one that is being sold and the K9 Pro is a keeper for me, but as i said each to their own and what works for me might not work for others and vice versa


Absolutely, not something i can relate to in any way as mine generally sounds like somebody forgot to pull a plug (maybe something might even be off with it?), but i'm certainly not going to claim that you are objectively wrong.


----------



## Giangi

While it has MQA rendering issues, the K9 Pro is a great product imho. I hope they solve the problem


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> While it has MQA rendering issues, the K9 Pro is a great product imho. I hope they solve the problem


Thank you for your feedback, we have confirmed the problem, we will solve it through  software update.

Thanks again!


----------



## Giangi

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your feedback, we have confirmed the problem, we will solve it through  software update.
> 
> Thanks again!


Needless to say, other devices I had, on day one, also had Mqa rendering and decoding problems as well as other distortion problems. The seriousness of FiiO will be evaluated for how they will be able to solve problems as they arise because no device is free from problems. FiiO puts much of its future credibility on the K9 Pro and I hope they put a lot of effort into that


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> Needless to say, other devices I had, on day one, also had Mqa rendering and decoding problems as well as other distortion problems. The seriousness of FiiO will be evaluated for how they will be able to solve problems as they arise because no device is free from problems. FiiO puts much of its future credibility on the K9 Pro and I hope they put a lot of effort into that


by the way:
I am playing from tidal from Macbook connecting to usb-c K9pro.
Tidal has an option path through MQA to K9.
No problem at all with such a setup.
Listening headphones via XLR.


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> by the way:
> I am playing from tidal from Macbook connecting to usb-c K9pro.
> Tidal has an option path through MQA to K9.
> No problem at all with such a setup.
> Listening headphones via XLR.


The problem is on Roon rendering and via UAPP rendering. My curiosity, with native Tidal app do you see the purple ring?


----------



## itsnein (Oct 19, 2021)

Giangi said:


> The problem is on Roon rendering and via UAPP rendering. My curiosity, with native Tidal app do you see the purple ring?


No. Color is blue, and all option is on.

Where it is written about colors?


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> No. Color is blue, and all option is on.
> 
> Where it is written about colors?


If the color is blue, not mqa rendering on FiiO


----------



## itsnein

funny fact, I've got purple color with disabled passthrough




Can't understand it


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> No. Color is blue, and all option is on.
> 
> Where it is written about colors?


Try to disable passtrough, which color do you have?


----------



## Giangi (Oct 19, 2021)

itsnein said:


> funny fact, I've got purple color with disabled passthrough
> 
> 
> Can't understand it


Ok, go on and try...


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> Try to disable passtrough, which color do you have?


purple 

And only in exclusive mode. When it is turned off - always blue.

So this is the only combination that works for purple:
- exclusive mode
- path through - off


----------



## Giangi (Oct 19, 2021)

itsnein said:


> funny fact, I've got purple color with disabled passthrough
> 
> 
> Can't understand it


It's normal. You don't need passtrough on renderer or decoding because if activate it, you disable the MQA software rendering or decoding. Try now with PCM and mqa, in a tracklist or switch to PCM and mqa


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> It's normal. You don't need passtrough on renderer or decoding. Try now with PCM and mqa, in a tracklist or switch to PCM and mqa


For mqa purple  for hifi - blue.
So all works


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> For mqa purple  for hifi - blue.
> So all works


Go on and try...switch to pcm-mqa, mqa-mqa or single mqa. Tracklist or single track. Go on...


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> Go on and try...switch to pcm-mqa, mqa-mqa or single mqa. Tracklist or single track. Go on...



In the tidal app, I have MQA albums and hi-fi (PCM) albums.
Playing hi-fi - color blue. Playing mqa - purple.
looks like options "pcm-mqa, mqa-mqa or single mqa" - it is roon terminology.
I do not have Roon.


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> In the tidal app, I have MQA albums and hi-fi (PCM) albums.
> Playing hi-fi - color blue. Playing mqa - purple.
> looks like options "pcm-mqa, mqa-mqa or single mqa" - it is roon terminology.
> I do not have Roon.


No, I suggest you to hear a tracklist made with only mqa files or PCM-mqa files in sequence. Or hear only mqa skipping from tracks. However which firmware do you have? v1.09?


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> No, I suggest you to hear a tracklist made with only mqa files or PCM-mqa files in sequence. Or hear only mqa skipping from tracks. However which firmware do you have? v1.09?


Still can'tt gt an idea.

Playing only MQA album - all ok.
Playing mix MQA / hi-fi - all ok.
purple on mqa.
blue on hi-fi.

my device 1.01


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> Still can'tt gt an idea.
> 
> Playing only MQA album - all ok.
> Playing mix MQA / hi-fi - all ok.
> ...


Ok, it's a firmware problem. Mine 1.09


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> Needless to say, other devices I had, on day one, also had Mqa rendering and decoding problems as well as other distortion problems. The seriousness of FiiO will be evaluated for how they will be able to solve problems as they arise because no device is free from problems. FiiO puts much of its future credibility on the K9 Pro and I hope they put a lot of effort into that


We will update the MQA-related issues as soon as possible, but in a responsible manner, our updated firmware must have undergone extensive testing, so it will take a little longer

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Still trying to love this thing, as i like the idea of replacing everything on my desk except the LD MK3 with it a lot. But i increasingly tend to think that something is indeed wrong with the one i received. I A/B-ed a bit with the C3R and the sound partly seems to be downright unbalanced and off,  for example male vocals on my K9 Pro tend to sound recessed and veiled. Also, trailing ends seem to be very much compressed. This can't be normal, can it?


----------



## Giangi

Uebelkraehe said:


> Still trying to love this thing, as i like the idea of replacing everything on my desk except the LD MK3 with it a lot. But i increasingly tend to think that something is indeed wrong with the one i received. I A/B-ed a bit with the C3R and the sound partly seems to be downright unbalanced and off,  for example male vocals on my K9 Pro tend to sound recessed and veiled. Also, trailing ends seem to be very much compressed. This can't be normal, can it?


Forgive me, but I do not find anything you say, quite the opposite and I come from R2R, GSX-mini, Meze, etc...


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Giangi said:


> Forgive me, but I do not find anything you say, quite the opposite and I come from R2R, GSX-mini, Meze, etc...


I thought so, maybe asking for a repair/replacement is the way to go.


----------



## Psylocke

I just received my K9 Pro and have been using it for 2 days. 

When using it on Pre-out mode which is one of the reasons I got it it has the volume go up and down randomly on its own while playing. I believe a few people in this thread are having the same issues. It does not matter how I set the switches on the front panel it keeps having this issue.  

Also when I install the driver from Fiio's website Windows shows it as a Fiio Q device. Is this correct? When I first connected it Windows showed it as a Fiio K9 Pro. Did I use the wrong driver?

The last issue is if I use it in DAC mode Tidal (in exclusive mode) it will not let me control the volume from windows. I had my speakers at max volume and hit play with windows volume at 4 and I almost blew my speakers.

I have sent the above to Fiio support and waiting to hear back from them.

I am really worried I have a bad unit.


----------



## endless402

Psylocke said:


> I just received my K9 Pro and have been using it for 2 days.
> 
> When using it on Pre-out mode which is one of the reasons I got it it has the volume go up and down randomly on its own while playing. I believe a few people in this thread are having the same issues. It does not matter how I set the switches on the front panel it keeps having this issue.
> 
> ...



why are your speakers at max volume.....


----------



## Psylocke

The speakers I have can be set to max volume and controlled by the pre amp or by windows depending on how it is setup. They are a pain to adjust the volume with as the main volume control. Terrible remote control and hub design. Amazing sound though so work around make it better. 

Paradigm Millennium 2 speaker set.


----------



## endless402

Psylocke said:


> The speakers I have can be set to max volume and controlled by the pre amp or by windows depending on how it is setup. They are a pain to adjust the volume with as the main volume control. Terrible remote control and hub design. Amazing sound though so work around make it better.
> 
> Paradigm Millennium 2 speaker set.


what a conincidence....I have the Paradigm millieniaone CT for my desk and do agree that the remote is a pos.

the workaround can be dangerous as you have found. it's generally not a good idea to max out the speakers, and max out the source as you probably know.

generally tidal exclusive mode will force max volume in order to prevent resampling. volume is then controlled on your preamp


----------



## Psylocke

That is a coincidence. Mine are the CT 2.

When you use the K9 IN DAC mode the volume has to be controlled either from the speakers or windows. I use to have the Audioquest Cobalt day as my source and had the speakers set to around 60 and controlled sound level through windows. Worked flawlessly even with Tidal.

I hope I did not damage my CT 2s.


----------



## endless402

Psylocke said:


> That is a coincidence. Mine are the CT 2.
> 
> When you use the K9 IN DAC mode the volume has to be controlled either from the speakers or windows. I use to have the Audioquest Cobalt day as my source and had the speakers set to around 60 and controlled sound level through windows. Worked flawlessly even with Tidal.
> 
> I hope I did not damage my CT 2s.



cobalt doesn't have a physical volume control so their driver allows for volume control given it has a headphone amp output

Not sure about K9 if the signal goes through the preamp before going to line out, or if the line out skips the preamp completely as is generally the intent of a dac


----------



## PointyFox

Psylocke said:


> Also when I install the driver from Fiio's website Windows shows it as a Fiio Q device. Is this correct? When I first connected it Windows showed it as a Fiio K9 Pro. Did I use the wrong driver?



The older driver shows FiiO Q device. The beta version on the same page correctly identifies it as a FiiO K9 Pro.


----------



## Psylocke

I will give the beta driver a try.


----------



## itsnein

I had a chance to listen to it with my AC setup.
phone (Tidal) -> USB, 
RCA -> AMP, 
AMP -> AC

MQA works
no problem with volume.

But I am listening on DAC output, not Pre. Cause I do not have "pre" input on my AMP, only line. 

So looks like a problem only with "Pre" output.

I Will think about buying second one on ES9038  to compare


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> I had a chance to listen to it with my AC setup.
> phone (Tidal) -> USB,
> RCA -> AMP,
> AMP -> AC
> ...


Absolutely not. The MQA rendering issue is on dac, amp and preamp mode, the issue is only from MQA to MQA files. It depends on the format. Very soon will be available a firmware update that solves


----------



## Giangi (Oct 24, 2021)

Absolutely not. The MQA rendering issue is on dac, amp and preamp mode, the issue is only from MQA to MQA files. It depends on the format. Very soon will be available a firmware update that solves


----------



## PierPP

Giangi said:


> With beta the problem with MQA rendering seems to be solved except some clicks if a skip in a MQA file. But now I have no gain difference between mid and high gain. That issue is only in preamp mode



Are we talking about the beta driver or the beta firmware? 😀


----------



## Giangi (Oct 24, 2021)

PierPP said:


> Are we talking about the beta driver or the beta firmware? 😀


Beta driver, sorry


----------



## Psylocke

I cannot find the Beta firmware? where is it on Fiio's website?


----------



## PointyFox (Oct 23, 2021)

Beta USB driver is here:  https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17


----------



## Giangi

Psylocke said:


> I cannot find the Beta firmware? where is it on Fiio's website?


Beta driver, sorry


----------



## Psylocke (Oct 25, 2021)

So I was not able to test anything for a few days but today I was able to install the Beta Driver and play some music to test things out.

In DAC mode I am having no issues with volume fluctuation at all and it sounds great. Very detailed and a wider soundstage then the Cobalt that was being used. I am finding vocals seemed to be a little more forward on the cobalt. Could just be my ears playing tricks but I have only done some light testing so far.

The speakers sound find so I do not think I damaged the Paradigms with the sudden burst of full volume the other day with initial testing of the K9.

Does the low/ mid/ high gain have any effect in DAC or Pre Out mode? right now I have it in low and it sounds great.

I will get a chance later to play with the unit more and see if the Pre Out volume issues are gone (hopefully the beta driver fixed this). Jut thought I would share some quick observations because I had a chance to sneak in some testing during the day.


----------



## Johnlovemusic

Interested. Considering there is a sales event in China by Fiio.


----------



## itsnein

Psylocke said:


> So I was not able to test anything for a few days but today I was able to install the Beta Driver and play some music to test things out.
> 
> In DAC mode I am having no issues with volume fluctuation at all and it sounds great. Very detailed and a wider soundstage then the Cobalt that was being used. I am finding vocals seemed to be a little more forward on the cobalt. Could just be my ears playing tricks but I have only done some light testing so far.
> 
> ...


on my setup
gain low / mid / high - do nothing when connected via RCA to AMP. (DAC mode)
It works only for headphone output.


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> on my setup
> gain low / mid / high - do nothing when connected via RCA to AMP. (DAC mode)
> It works only for headphone output.


However there's an issue on gain level


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> on my setup
> gain low / mid / high - do nothing when connected via RCA to AMP. (DAC mode)
> It works only for headphone output.


Dac mode is obvious. You are at the maximum gain, max volume


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> Dac mode is obvious. You are at the maximum gain, max volume


This is what I mean.
It's ok, that gain works for headphones, not in DAC mode.


----------



## Giangi

In preamp mode, I have some gain issues (only preamp mode), not for headsets


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> I do not comment on the products of companies.
> But I think you should see that our attitude to the product and the final power and output parameters of the product we made. Is different from others.
> We think that the THX AAA 888 can be made to a higher level, we just don't have the right product to use it yet.
> 
> In the future, we should use THX AAA 888 on new products, but not on the K9 series


Thx for all answer!
Yesterday I got my K9 Pro. It's great!


----------



## swordhun

FiiO said:


> *FiiO K9Pro is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hungry: KriptonIT Kft = Hungary  (I know, I'm always hungry, my wife told me as well  ).


----------



## swordhun

Anyone has color code tables for ring?


----------



## Giangi

Blu up to 48khz, yellow up to 384khz, green dsd, purple mqa rendering


----------



## swordhun (Oct 26, 2021)

Giangi said:


> Blu up to 48khz, yellow up to 384khz, green dsd, purple mqa rendering


Thank you!
Purple, when Tidal rendering?
When I set Tidal to passthrough MQA, then blue now.
* working only when in exclusive mode

Is this, which FiiO will correct with new firmware?


----------



## Giangi (Oct 26, 2021)

swordhun said:


> Thank you!
> Purple, when Tidal rendering?
> When I set Tidal to passthrough MQA, then blue now.
> * working only when in exclusive mode
> ...


You have to deactivate passtrough, it's mqa rendering not full decoding


----------



## PointyFox (Oct 26, 2021)

Giangi said:


> You have to deactivate passtrough, it's mqa rendering not full decoding


Yeah, MQA needs to be decoded before it gets to the K9 Pro for it to work. It won't work if it's passed straight through.


----------



## MusicalDoc8

Hey quick question to all: inside the package there's a fuse, is it a spare one or before turning the K9 on you have to put it inside it? Kinda scared since i've yet to hook it up to the power, and i couldn't find anything on the instructions nor on the FiiO site if it's a spare or if it's something to do before using the K9!!!


----------



## PointyFox

MusicalDoc8 said:


> Hey quick question to all: inside the package there's a fuse, is it a spare one or before turning the K9 on you have to put it inside it? Kinda scared since i've yet to hook it up to the power, and i couldn't find anything on the instructions nor on the FiiO site if it's a spare or if it's something to do before using the K9!!!


It's a spare. It won't work without a fuse.


----------



## MusicalDoc8

PointyFox said:


> It's a spare. It won't work without a fuse.


Thanks!


----------



## itsnein

MusicalDoc8 said:


> Thanks!


And there is one additional in the box. For replacement.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Psylocke said:


> The speakers I have can be set to max volume and controlled by the pre amp or by windows depending on how it is setup. They are a pain to adjust the volume with as the main volume control. Terrible remote control and hub design. Amazing sound though so work around make it better.
> 
> Paradigm Millennium 2 speaker set.


If you selected the Pre option? This option defaults to the maximum sound output.
Another DAC option is to adjust the volume


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> However there's an issue on gain level


Hello,
The gain function only works when the THX AAA is on work, and can only be felt when you select the 4.4mm, 6.35mm and XLR BAL outputs.
If you use other outputs such as XLR3*2 and RCA, they will not go through the gain control circuit, so you will not feel the effect.


----------



## FiiO Willson

PointyFox said:


> Yeah, MQA needs to be decoded before it gets to the K9 Pro for it to work. It won't work if it's passed straight through.


Hello
About MQA, there is a software bug that we have solved so far, please wait for the official firmware update, if you need it urgently, please private message me or our official account, thanks!


----------



## Giangi

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> The gain function only works when the THX AAA is on work, and can only be felt when you select the 4.4mm, 6.35mm and XLR BAL outputs.
> If you use other outputs such as XLR3*2 and RCA, they will not go through the gain control circuit, so you will not feel the effect.


Sorry, in low gain it works if connected xlr3*2 and RCA! The issue is on mid and high, the gain is identical


----------



## PierPP

Giangi said:


> Sorry, in low gain it works if connected xlr3*2 and RCA! The issue is on mid and high, the gain is identical



@FiiO Willson  can we have an official statement?
Is LOW gain a software thing and MID-HIGH hardware?


----------



## FiiO Willson

PierPP said:


> @FiiO Willson  can we have an official statement?
> Is LOW gain a software thing and MID-HIGH hardware?





Giangi said:


> Sorry, in low gain it works if connected xlr3*2 and RCA! The issue is on mid and high, the gain is identical


No, there is no gain setting on the XLR3 output.
You feel the different output when you switch the gain button, because the software has some bugs, we have found this problem, and will change it later!
You feel the low gain has a role, is the software to do the attenuation, which is not normal.


----------



## FiiO (Oct 28, 2021)

Now we have two new OTG cable in stock! ​
FiiO LT-LT3 Type-C to Lightning OTG Cable for iOS Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461497342.html







FiiO LT-TC3 Type-C to Type C OTG Cable for Android Xiaomi/HuaWei Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461483817.html


----------



## swordhun (Oct 28, 2021)

@FiiO Willson :
You'll produce a (minimum  ) 1m long version as well?
Just imagine the usage: DAC near monitor in my desk, cca. 50-60 cm right direction/front of me. The phone gets notifications/messages etc. which I need to check/to reply.
Not healthy for it to plug out / in multiple times/day.
Please consider


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> @FiiO Willson :
> You'll produce a (minimum  ) 1m long version as well?
> Just imagine the usage: DAC near monitor in my desk, cca. 50-60 cm right direction/front of me. The phone gets notifications/messages etc. which I need to check/to reply.
> Not healthy for it to plug out / in multiple times/day.
> Please consider


Hello:
C-C as well as C-lightning Cables, the longest of which is currently only 20cm, too long for interference and other problems.

typeB-C as well as typeB-Lightning cables, with a length of 50cm, are expected to go on sale in the middle of next month


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello:
> C-C as well as C-lightning Cables, the longest of which is currently only 20cm, too long for interference and other problems.
> 
> typeB-C as well as typeB-Lightning cables, with a length of 50cm, are expected to go on sale in the middle of next month


I'm interested in C-lightning version, but not 20 cm.
I hope you can solve the problems and longer will available in the future


----------



## swordhun

Guys, I'm listening to music with the K9 Pro from Monday... I'm smiling continuously


----------



## TommyGeenexus

The TC3 is perfect, exactly what i wished for as an owner of the Q3 and K9.
I hope they'll reach international markets before the end of the year, the LC-RE Pro f.e. is not available yet through the authorized german retailer.


----------



## swordhun

@FiiO Willson Please tell me the "official" recommendation about sleeping? Better to sleep the device at night for the device? 
Usually, I'm using always-on state, this will cause damage in long term?


----------



## azertyproxy

Hi. I m from France and I want to buy a K9 pro but it's not available anywhere exept at hifi-passion.de. Is it a authorized dealer?
@FiiO Willson can i buy it from hifi-passion.de ?


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> Hi. I m from France and I want to buy a K9 pro but it's not available anywhere exept at hifi-passion.de. Is it a authorized dealer?
> @FiiO Willson can i buy it from hifi-passion.de ?


fiio-shop.de


----------



## MusicalDoc8

Giangi said:


> fiio-shop.de


Second that, bought mine there it took them about 24h to have it delivered at my door, lightning fast.
And they also put a small chocolate bar inside.


----------



## PointyFox

Why does standby mode consume the same amount of power as if it's fully running? I measured 0.12 A both playing music and in standby.


----------



## Giangi

PointyFox said:


> Why does standby mode consume the same amount of power as if it's fully running? I measured 0.12 A both playing music and in standby.


Stand by mode you mean turn off from the front panel?


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> @FiiO Willson Please tell me the "official" recommendation about sleeping? Better to sleep the device at night for the device?
> Usually, I'm using always-on state, this will cause damage in long term?


Hello,My advice:
1,For the K9 Pro, turn off and power down the product if it is not in use.
2,For cell phones and other products with batteries, if not in use for a short period of time, enter standby mode; if not in use for a long period of time, turn off the phone to avoid damage to the battery over discharge
Hope this can help you


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,My advice:
> 1,For the K9 Pro, turn off and power down the product if it is not in use.
> 2,For cell phones and other products with batteries, if not in use for a short period of time, enter standby mode; if not in use for a long period of time, turn off the phone to avoid damage to the battery over discharge
> Hope this can help you


Thank you.


----------



## FiiO Willson

azertyproxy said:


> Hi. I m from France and I want to buy a K9 pro but it's not available anywhere exept at hifi-passion.de. Is it a authorized dealer?
> @FiiO Willson can i buy it from hifi-passion.de ?


@FiiO I don't know the agents well enough, and i think @FiiO  can answer your question


----------



## PierPP

FiiO Willson said:


> @FiiO I don't know the agents well enough, and i think @FiiO  can answer your question



https://fiio-shop.de/dac-mit-kopfhoererverstaerker/1183/fiio-k9-pro

I bought mine here


----------



## PointyFox

Giangi said:


> Stand by mode you mean turn off from the front panel?


Yes, the rightmost button with the "power" symbol under it.


----------



## MusicalDoc8

I usually just turn it off completely, better to reduce the power consumption and to avoid any night time power jumps.


----------



## FiiO

azertyproxy said:


> Hi. I m from France and I want to buy a K9 pro but it's not available anywhere exept at hifi-passion.de. Is it a authorized dealer?
> @FiiO Willson can i buy it from hifi-passion.de ?


It is our seller in Germany. And if you don't mind, you could wait until the local seller has the K9Pro in stock. 
This is our distributor in France: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/46903.html

Best regards


----------



## ahmonge

PointyFox said:


> Why does standby mode consume the same amount of power as if it's fully running? I measured 0.12 A both playing music and in standby.


How strange! It should drop to half a watt in standby mode, not docens of watts as your reading implies


----------



## PointyFox

ahmonge said:


> How strange! It should drop to half a watt in standby mode, not docens of watts as your reading implies


14.4 Watts


----------



## ahmonge

PointyFox said:


> 14.4 Watts


Unacceptable as a standby power consumption, IMO


----------



## itsnein

ahmonge said:


> Unacceptable as a standby power consumption, IMO


what is standby mode?

when it turned off (from the back) - consumption 0.
when it turned on (from the back) - and turned off from the front - consumption 0.3W for my device.


----------



## ScubaDrunk (Oct 29, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Now we have two new OTG cable in stock! ​
> FiiO LT-LT3 Type-C to Lightning OTG Cable for iOS Connect BTR5 BTR3K Q3 Q5S-TC K9Pro(20CM):​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003461497342.html
> 
> 
> ...



@FiiO

I am somewhat disappointed that your Flagship product (K9 Pro) does not include the cables to interface with the compatible external devices.

I would have expected a flagship product to include ALL cables needed to use this amp with external devices.

The inclusion of a USB-C to USB-C, USB-C to Lightning and a set of RCA cables would have enhanced the consumer experience as feeling "Flagship"


----------



## TommyGeenexus

In case anyone is interested in creating a control application for their K9 Pro by themselves,
i've published the source code of mine here.

Does not include controls for all features yet but it may serve well as reference.


----------



## ATimoff

Tell me, friends, is it possible to switch digital DAC filters in the K9 Pro?
For example, as in my FiiO Q5s: fast roll-off, slow roll-off and others...


----------



## FiiO Willson (Oct 29, 2021)

PointyFox said:


> 14.4 Watts


In fact, if you test it is 14.4Watts, there you only press the mute button, most of the modules are still working

So if you do not use it for a long time, it is recommended to turn off the machine completely


----------



## PointyFox

FiiO Willson said:


> In fact, there is only a mute button, most of the modules are still working
> 
> So if you do not use it for a long time, it is recommended to turn off the machine completely



So the button on the front with a power symbol is a mute button?


----------



## FiiO Willson

ScubaDrunk said:


> @FiiO
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed that your Flagship product (K9 Pro) does not include the cables to interface with the compatible external devices.
> 
> ...


We are very sorry for the trouble you have!
However, our most recommended feature for this product is USB decoding followed by connection to headphones;

The product became a flagship because it is our best desktop decoding DAC&AMP at the moment, and of course, he has the best price/performance ratio among similar products in the same industry.

On the other hand, our products, are priced by cost, and if you add some additional accessories, the selling price is not the same.

What's more, this product is so powerful that we can't satisfy all the people, so it's a difficult problem

I think these accessories problem is not a big problem, at least I understand, many brands, including Sony does not give away these wires.


----------



## FiiO Willson

PointyFox said:


> So the button on the front with a power symbol is a mute button?


If you long press the standby button, K9 Pro will enter standby mode, at this time, only the linear power supply part and the MCU part inside are working, the power consumption at this time will be less than 1w.
If you just short press, then just mute up, the actual power consumption is still relatively large.


----------



## PointyFox

Oh, I wasn't long-pressing, thanks!


----------



## pv815

Has anyone in the US received one yet or still waiting pre-order ?


----------



## zibble

I've had my K9 Pro since early October, ordered through the FiiO store on Aliexpress -> Illinois. Took about 10-11 days to get it. 
K9 Pro - AliExpress


----------



## ahmonge

PointyFox said:


> Oh, I wasn't long-pressing, thanks!


Nice to know there’s a working standby feature! 👍🏼


----------



## FiiO Willson

ahmonge said:


> Nice to know there’s a working standby feature! 👍🏼


Why do not you read the instructions, and the large prompt card？
We have spent a lot of energy to do, and for the obvious to do a large sheet for everyone to see


----------



## ahmonge

FiiO Willson said:


> Why do not you read the instructions, and the large prompt card？
> We have spent a lot of energy to do, and for the obvious to do a large sheet for everyone to see


Sorry for not reading the card but so far I don’t own the K9 Pro, just thinking about buying one


----------



## Giangi

ahmonge said:


> Sorry for not reading the card but so far I don’t own the K9 Pro, just thinking about buying one


Don't waste your time, buy it with confidence before it over ak4499. You don't regret


----------



## Ben86




----------



## Giangi

@FiiO Willson, my curiosity. I noticed that the ring has a lot of color (red, white, light blue...not used). Why don't you set much different colors for kHz instead of only two colors?


----------



## WorksUnit

@Ben86 Nice code
Lets see how this one goes...


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO Willson, excuse my interest. I have an interest in purchasing K9Pro.
I like the corporate identity of Fiio devices. And I like the sound of Fiio.
The AK4499 chip has 6 digital filters. How do I switch filters?
Is this function implemented in the mobile application?
It is impossible to get information in Russia. Dealers are not familiar with the device yet.
Will the amplifier be sold in our country?


----------



## PointyFox (Oct 30, 2021)

Measured power draw:
On = 14.4 W
Mute = 14.4 W
Standby = 3.6 W


----------



## Giangi

ATimoff said:


> @FiiO Willson, excuse my interest. I have an interest in purchasing K9Pro.
> I like the corporate identity of Fiio devices. And I like the sound of Fiio.
> The AK4499 chip has 6 digital filters. How do I switch filters?
> Is this function implemented in the mobile application?
> ...


Yes, you could change PCM filters through the app


----------



## ATimoff

Giangi Thanks! Great news! We'll take the K9 Pro! It remains to find out when he will appear in our country.​


----------



## gonzfi

Any impressions of this unit? Looks great feature wise but would like to know how more about the sq both for headphones and as a pre amp.


----------



## Giangi

gonzfi said:


> Any impressions of this unit? Looks great feature wise but would like to know how more about the sq both for headphones and as a pre amp.


It is a great device in value for money. Let's be clear, it's not a perfect device but to be an all in one it has it all and is good both as a headphone amp and as a preamp. The overall quality and the ak4499 do the rest. The hardware components are the best, the software side leaves something to be desired but hopefully the development can improve it. If you want more, you obviously have to spend a lot more. It depends on your needs. I have always been in favor of separate components, which in my opinion perform better, but this time for reasons of space and budget for the second system I had to choose an all in one. I make the most of it as a preamp in my room connected in balanced mode to the speakers and in SE to the subwoofer and also as an amp to the headphones


----------



## ATimoff

I have an old version of Audiolab M-DAC. The functionality of which is still excellent. Especially the choice of filters.
But the sound was outplayed by the Q5S. Both in headphones and as a DAC. I am pleasantly surprised by the sound stage. Maybe my power amplifier is not ideal for speakers. I hope that the K9 Pro is even better in terms of price/quality ratio. 
Unnecessary functionality - overpayment of money!


----------



## Giangi (Oct 31, 2021)

ATimoff said:


> I have an old version of Audiolab M-DAC. The functionality of which is still excellent. Especially the choice of filters.
> But the sound was outplayed by the Q5S. Both in headphones and as a DAC. I am pleasantly surprised by the sound stage. Maybe my power amplifier is not ideal for speakers. I hope that the K9 Pro is even better in terms of price/quality ratio.
> Unnecessary functionality - overpayment of money!


Overpayment is not only for unnecessary functionality...


----------



## itsnein

gonzfi said:


> Any impressions of this unit? Looks great feature wise but would like to know how more about the sq both for headphones and as a pre amp.


I like it as headphone AMP.
It works great with my planar headphones. I like dynamic and soundstage.

As DAC to my AC system, it works overall well. But It can't compete with full DAC/network players. My Matrix do all better - but it costs 4x times more


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> I like it as headphone AMP.
> It works great with my planar headphones. I like dynamic and soundstage.
> 
> As DAC to my AC system, it works overall well. But It can't compete with full DAC/network players. My Matrix do all better - but it costs 4x times more


But it always depends on the chain you have. If you have headphones of exceptional quality and speakers or subwoofers of several thousand dollars and then it is worth spending on amps and dacs of several thousand dollars, otherwise no imho


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> But it always depends on the chain you have. If you have headphones of exceptional quality and speakers or subwoofers of several thousand dollars and then it is worth spending on amps and dacs of several thousand dollars, otherwise no imho


all true.
that's why for AC I will consider another option.
I have Kennerton Rognir, and k9pro works excellent (XLR-4pin connection or 4.4mm).
My matrix is not so great for it, it was designed for AC.


----------



## ahmonge

FiiO Willson said:


> If you long press the standby button, K9 Pro will enter standby mode, at this time, only the linear power supply part and the MCU part inside are working, the power consumption at this time will be less than 1w





PointyFox said:


> Standby = 3.6 W


So the best way for turning off the K9 Pro is via its mechanical back switch, which for me is a nice and valeabke feature.


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> all true.
> that's why for AC I will consider another option.
> I have Kennerton Rognir, and k9pro works excellent (XLR-4pin connection or 4.4mm).
> My matrix is not so great for it, it was designed for AC.


I have a Meze Empyrean and a Spirit Torino Twin Pulse and also excellent via 4pin xlr...but I have also a GSX-mini. I need now a closed back headset


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> I have a Meze Empyrean and a Spirit Torino Twin Pulse and also excellent via 4pin xlr...but I have also a GSX-mini. I need now a closed back headset



off-top:
Kennerton Rognir - closed-back
There is one on classifieds for a great price now


----------



## ATimoff

An interesting paradox! The line-out of the K9 Pro is not well suited for an external ideal audio channel. But it also sends a signal to the internal headphone amplifier. Which everyone praises here. I.e., reference headphones with high resistance will not give more information about sound quality than an external reference amplifier? What's wrong with this linear output?


----------



## Giangi

ATimoff said:


> An interesting paradox! The line-out of the K9 Pro is not well suited for an external ideal audio channel. But it also sends a signal to the internal headphone amplifier. Which everyone praises here. I.e., reference headphones with high resistance will not give more information about sound quality than an external reference amplifier? What's wrong with this linear output?


As a preamp is also very very good. For low impedance headsets like Empyrean it's a must


----------



## ATimoff

I hope so.  I think it's all about the psychoacoustics of acoustic speakers.
We prefer the sound of speakers colored by the geometry of the room.
Reflections and overlays of acoustic waves. In headphones, this is not implemented perfectly.
Except for models with the Harman target curve. And then only approximately...


----------



## ATimoff

We need an objective review about listening to K9 Pro. He has good potential. But it's better to hear it...


----------



## Giangi

ATimoff said:


> We need an objective review about listening to K9 Pro. He has good potential. But it's better to hear it...


No reviews are objective. You always have to try with your ears and sometimes it is impossible


----------



## gonzfi

I currently have a violectric v590 and the fiio offers much the same functionality for approx a quarter of the price. I wonder how much of a drop in sound quality there would be..... difficult to predict and difficult to test together.


----------



## itsnein

ATimoff said:


> An interesting paradox! The line-out of the K9 Pro is not well suited for an external ideal audio channel. But it also sends a signal to the internal headphone amplifier. Which everyone praises here. I.e., reference headphones with high resistance will not give more information about sound quality than an external reference amplifier? What's wrong with this linear output?


for headphone AMP signal goes to THX AAA 788+, and it does not work with a line-out.
and THX + AK4499 works great.
for lineout - it is a good DAC, not colored at all.
It could be really good on some setups. But needs an external source (like streamer + remote control).
for me, for AC much easier to have dac/streamer in one.


----------



## ATimoff

If you have special knowledge in the field of analysis of measurement results. You can try to separate the wheat from the chaff. I'm talking about biased reviews! I like this resource https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> @FiiO Willson, my curiosity. I noticed that the ring has a lot of color (red, white, light blue...not used). Why don't you set much different colors for kHz instead of only two colors?



Because there are too many states that need to be indicated, so only 48k is used as a division to make a distinction, 
and different colors are basically used to indicate


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> It is a great device in value for money. Let's be clear, it's not a perfect device but to be an all in one it has it all and is good both as a headphone amp and as a preamp. The overall quality and the ak4499 do the rest. The hardware components are the best, the software side leaves something to be desired but hopefully the development can improve it. If you want more, you obviously have to spend a lot more. It depends on your needs. I have always been in favor of separate components, which in my opinion perform better, but this time for reasons of space and budget for the second system I had to choose an all in one. I make the most of it as a preamp in my room connected in balanced mode to the speakers and in SE to the subwoofer and also as an amp to the headphones


Thank you for your support, we will continue to improve and upgrade the software!


----------



## ATimoff

The results of the K9Pro measurements are not yet available in the reports of the reference audio analyzer.
Fiio positions the K9 Pro as the next step compared to the K5Pro. I didn't hear him either.
Looking at the measurement results, I showed no interest in the K5 Pro as a DAC and preamp.
To work with headphones.... well, maybe.
But the linear output I need from K5Pro raised more questions.
I'll wait for the measurement results. To understand the actual level of the device.


----------



## Telin

ATimoff said:


> We need an objective review about listening to K9 Pro. He has good potential. But it's better to hear it...


Listening is per definition subjective. 
Only objective review is to measure the K9 Pro with an APx555.

WolfX measured a pre production model and it was good but not great, especially given the price tag of the K9 pro and the current market.


----------



## ATimoff

I agree with the subjectivity of the hearing. But I have a good correlation between RAA measurements and my subjective perception of sound. The habit of an acoustic engineer.  They sometimes measure Fiio. Maybe I'll be lucky if I wait... or maybe Fiio will ask them about it himself?


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> The results of the K9Pro measurements are not yet available in the reports of the reference audio analyzer.
> Fiio positions the K9 Pro as the next step compared to the K5Pro. I didn't hear him either.
> Looking at the measurement results, I showed no interest in the K5 Pro as a DAC and preamp.
> To work with headphones.... well, maybe.
> ...


Hi
K9 Pro because the number is relatively small, there may not be too many people get, so there is no measurement data

But we have official data, you can refer to it.


----------



## swordhun

I can compare the sound (not by measure ofc) with Topping DX7 Pro. Similar functionality, similar price.
Sound quality much better on K9 Pro (headphone + line out to amplifier - after that speakers ofc - as well). 
But, this is my taste.


----------



## Giangi

I can compare with Matrix mini-I 3 Pro and with dx7 pro. Matrix has streaming function and display, ok, but as a preamp and amp much much better K9 Pro on my ears.


----------



## ATimoff

K9Pro better than this?
Let's take a closer look at the measurements. Also don't forget about the set of digital filters. The sound color is different.
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pr...id=2741&page=topping-dx7-pro-bal-hi#gsc.tab=0


----------



## ATimoff

The measurements are not bad. An interesting result. Let's see what the difference will be after the measurements of the K9 Pro. Comparatively and without subjectivity. I suspect that the sound is influenced by digital filters and our individual susceptibility to their coloring. I'll be waiting for the measurement results. Deliver Fiio to our country as soon as possible! Thank you all!


----------



## WorksUnit

@FiiO Willson 
Little suggestion.. you have a gin palace of a volume knob, but unreadable faceplate markings under normal lighting conditions.
Sounding good though.


----------



## FiiO Willson

WorksUnit said:


> @FiiO Willson
> Little suggestion.. you have a gin palace of a volume knob, but unreadable faceplate markings under normal lighting conditions.
> Sounding good though.


Yes, your advice is right, thanks a lot


----------



## Giangi

@FiiO Willson There are problems via usb C to usb C via android smartphone used with UAPP. The music stops and bursts into any format


----------



## itsnein

Sorry for asking again, but where is the actual windows driver? on the website only for ka3.


----------



## zibble

Windows Driver version 4.47.0


----------



## itsnein

zibble said:


> Windows Driver version 4.47.0


yes, I saw it. But it is 2 years old. How it could be suitable for the new product?


----------



## swordhun

itsnein said:


> Sorry for asking again, but where is the actual windows driver? on the website only for ka3.


https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17


----------



## ahmonge

itsnein said:


> yes, I saw it. But it is 2 years old. How it could be suitable for the new product?


Why not? As long as the new device has the same USB firmware interface as older devices, there shouldn’t be any issues using the current FIIO driver.


----------



## swordhun

itsnein said:


> yes, I saw it. But it is 2 years old. How it could be suitable for the new product?


Check my link, there is a beta driver with newer products (for example K9 Pro)


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 7, 2021)

I finally bought the K9 pro at advancedmp3players.co.uk. it s really cheap. I spent 630€. I hope it s not a scam. I ll have to swap power cable from UK to EU i think. Maybe there will be import taxes and duties to pay as i live in France


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> I finally bought the K9 pro at advancedmp3players.co.uk. it s really cheap. I spent 630€. I hope it s not a scam. I ll have to swap power cable from UK to EU i think. Maybe there will be import taxes and duties to pay as i live in France


Custom duties sure


----------



## WorksUnit

azertyproxy said:


> I finally bought the K9 pro at advancedmp3players.co.uk. it s really cheap. I spent 630€. I hope it s not a scam. I ll have to swap power cable from UK to EU i think. Maybe there will be import taxes and duties to pay as i live in France


Got mine from them, not a scam at all.


----------



## azertyproxy

WorksUnit said:


> Got mine from them, not a scam at all.


Thanks for the feedback  i just hope the customs taxes and duties won't be too much


----------



## WorksUnit

@azertyproxy Yeah can be a pain on the duties, my relatives in France have no idea either...
(Very much enjoying it only as Dac and HP amp. THX done well. )


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> @FiiO Willson There are problems via usb C to usb C via android smartphone used with UAPP. The music stops and bursts into any format


We have updated the firmware, and a little later we will officially announce the new firmware for everyone to upgrade.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> We have updated the firmware, and a little later we will officially announce the new firmware for everyone to upgrade.


Could you provide a changelog and release date?


----------



## lior777

anyone hear k9 pro with sundara?


----------



## Giangi

lior777 said:


> anyone hear k9 pro with sundara?


Yes, my friend @PierPP. Very very good


----------



## PierPP

lior777 said:


> anyone hear k9 pro with sundara?



Yep, using K9 as my 2nd system with the Sundara.
Love it!


----------



## azertyproxy

How is the sound with K9 pro overall? More dry, more dark or neutral?


----------



## WorksUnit (Nov 8, 2021)

azertyproxy said:


> How is the sound with K9 pro overall? More dry, more dark or neutral?


It`s not dark or dry at all for me...the latter being a pleasant surprise.
More of an effortless , detailed experience IMHO.....


----------



## itsnein

WorksUnit said:


> It`s not dark or dry at all for me...the latter being a pleasant surprise.
> More of an effortless , detailed experience IMHO.....


Agree. Detailed, musical, more netural.
Not dark and not bright (maybe a little).


----------



## Giangi

Natural and neutral sound


----------



## 123peter

FIIO K9 Pro with AKM is not available in the EU in the amount and availability that everyone would expect.
Only a select few and a small group managed to buy.

After the premiere of FIIO M17 with ES9038PRO and small New FIIO K3  with ESS on board,
we are waiting for the release date of *FIIO K9 Pro with ESS *- when will it happen?


----------



## itsnein

123peter said:


> FIIO K9 Pro with AKM is not available in the EU in the amount and availability that everyone would expect.
> Only a select few and a small group managed to buy.
> 
> After the premiere of FIIO M17 with ES9038PRO and small New FIIO K3  with ESS on board,
> we are waiting for the release date of *FIIO K9 Pro with ESS *- when will it happen?


Fiio-shop.de

AK version. Welcome


----------



## 123peter

Thank you for the info.
Unfortunately, it is not available in Poland, most often I bought FIIO equipment in my country, and when converting at the current exchange rate, the price becomes high 
Will there be a premiere and when will the announced *FIIO K9 Pro with ESS *?
Maybe the price will also be lower?


----------



## Giangi

123peter said:


> Thank you for the info.
> Unfortunately, it is not available in Poland, most often I bought FIIO equipment in my country, and when converting at the current exchange rate, the price becomes high
> Will there be a premiere and when will the announced *FIIO K9 Pro with ESS *?
> Maybe the price will also be lower?


Probably lower, but I think on April


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> FIIO K9 Pro with AKM is not available in the EU in the amount and availability that everyone would expect.
> Only a select few and a small group managed to buy.
> 
> After the premiere of FIIO M17 with ES9038PRO and small New FIIO K3  with ESS on board,
> we are waiting for the release date of *FIIO K9 Pro with ESS *- when will it happen?


*FIIO K9 Pro with ESS* will Will be available in China starting in January 2022


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> Thank you for the info.
> Unfortunately, it is not available in Poland, most often I bought FIIO equipment in my country, and when converting at the current exchange rate, the price becomes high
> Will there be a premiere and when will the announced *FIIO K9 Pro with ESS *?
> Maybe the price will also be lower?


No, the ESS version will be more expensive, but the good news is that the ESS version is more plentiful, so it is easier to buy


----------



## azertyproxy

itsnein said:


> Fiio-shop.de
> 
> AK version. Welcome


I cancelled my order from the UK seller and bought the K9 pro from Fiio-shop.de.
That way i won't have to pay import taxes and duties


----------



## WorksUnit

Has any one on here bought one silly cheap from the UK version of the popular auction site?
Cargo cult springs to mind o.0


----------



## 123peter (Nov 9, 2021)

The flagship amplifier FIIO K9 Pro is asking itself
It is not a full decoder but an MQA render only.
This is dictated by the savings on MQA licensing? , or the flagship amplifier is not able to fully decode it?
(strange because third-party DAC / amp for 1/3 the price do it)

I warn you that the MQA is insignificant, it doesn't matter, etc - if the amplifier defends itself with sound, why was the MQA renderer inserted there - there is no consequence of this project.
None of you have wondered?


----------



## ahmonge

123peter said:


> The flagship amplifier FIIO K9 Pro is asking itself
> It is not a full decoder but an MQA render only.
> This is dictated by the savings on MQA licensing? , or the flagship amplifier is not able to fully decode it?
> (strange because third-party DAC / amp for 1/3 the price do it)
> ...


I would like to know, as a customer, which is the real advantage of embracing a streaming service using MQA coding instead of the ones that provide red book and hires uncompressed music.


----------



## 123peter

If MQA is an advantage - then FIIO K9 Pro should be a full MQA decoder.
If MQA is irrelevant to the listener according by FIIO, then there should be nothing MQA related to it.
And here we have a renderer - MQA neither for yes nor no.

I do not go into details, it is not worth listening to full MQA - but why only a renderer in such a flagship and powerful and flagship amplifier?


----------



## ahmonge

123peter said:


> but why only a renderer in such a flagship and powerful and flagship amplifier?


Hopefully Fiio will give us an answer. Anyway, MQA seems to be a complex decoding beast!


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> If MQA is an advantage - then FIIO K9 Pro should be a full MQA decoder.
> If MQA is irrelevant to the listener according by FIIO, then there should be nothing MQA related to it.
> And here we have a renderer - MQA neither for yes nor no.
> 
> I do not go into details, it is not worth listening to full MQA - but why only a renderer in such a flagship and powerful and flagship amplifier?


Hello
FiiO K9 Pro MQA only suppor MQA Renderer, as we have shown on the official website.
The reason why we can't use MQA Full decoder is because AKM4499 and XMOS XUF208 in the list of MQA can only support to Renderer, other Products may reach to do MQA Full decoder because of the different DAC chips and XMOS chips used.

We have made it clear that only support MQA renderer, MQA official also recognized our approach, I hope you understand


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello
> FiiO K9 Pro MQA only suppor MQA Renderer, as we have shown on the official website.
> The reason why we can't use MQA Full decoder is because AKM4499 and XMOS XUF208 in the list of MQA can only support to Renderer, other Products may reach to do MQA Full decoder because of the different DAC chips and XMOS chips used.
> 
> We have made it clear that only support MQA renderer, MQA official also recognized our approach, I hope you understand


Will ESS version be full decoder?
Maybe there is a plans to switch to XUF216 so it could support full decoder.


----------



## 123peter

Dear FIIO Wilson Thank you for answering.

Are these two AKM4499 and XMOS XUF208 chips 
too weak to fully decode MQA or are they not compatible with MQA - what is the problem?
It is very interesting that you can elaborate on the topic.

Is it the same with FIIO M11 PLus Ltd and AKM4497EQ chips (8x MQA decoding but not full decoding?).

I'm not saying that devices lose something by not fully decoding MQA.


----------



## FiiO

*The K9Pro is now avialable in our Amazon USA store: **https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09GK1BX97?ref=myi_title_dp*


----------



## Fg RAMP

FiiO said:


> The K9Pro is now avialable in our Amazon USA store:


Are there plans for availability on Amazon.ca @FiiO? 🇨🇦 Thanks in advance.


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Will ESS version be full decoder?
> Maybe there is a plans to switch to XUF216 so it could support full decoder.


YES，XUF216 could support full decoder.
The XUF216 and XUF208 have their own advantages and disadvantages, and we finally chose the XUF208,
As for the ESS version, we are evaluating the feasibility


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> Dear FIIO Wilson Thank you for answering.
> 
> Are these two AKM4499 and XMOS XUF208 chips
> too weak to fully decode MQA or are they not compatible with MQA - what is the problem?
> ...


Hi
1,It's not a matter of chip strength weak or stronger, it's a matter of MQA not doing a job of supporting Full Decoder adaptations for the XUF208 and AKM4499 combination.
At present, MQA official only in part of the chip to do the MQA adaptation.

2,M11 Plus Ltd support MQA 8x, is to support Full decoder


----------



## hidehide

FiiO Willson said:


> No, the ESS version will be more expensive, but the good news is that the ESS version is more plentiful, so it is easier to buy


What about the sound? Will the ESS be better as well?


----------



## 123peter

It seemed to me over the years, listening to various equipment of DAC , AMP or DAP from few different companies,
that AKM circuits are prestigious, more expensive, better leading the way in the audio world than ESS.
Only the fire of the AKM factory caused, or rather forced the producers to change the design/plans to the ESS 
Now it turns out that the ESS are more expensive (their price has increased because there are no others ??)
or were they still better than the AKM over the years, and the AKM was put on more often not because of the quality but a lower price?


----------



## Giangi

@FiiO Willson but what is this story that some UK retailers are selling the K9 Pro on eBay, but also online shop, at £ 275 ??? Is absurd


----------



## hjf3Gd

@FiiO Willson Hi there, I received my K9 pro yesterday and I appear to have quite a serious problem with it. As soon as I plugged my headphones in I could hear a hissing noise - in fact I thought it was a fan whirring inside the K9! But no, it was a loud distortion hiss coming from the left earcup. That was on HP setting, low gain. Unplugging the USB cable makes no difference. It's the same when I plug IEMs in. I can make it go away by moving the output button, but as soon as I play some music it comes back. I think I have a faulty unit, but I thought I'd mention it here in case there's something I can try? Many thanks.


----------



## WorksUnit

^Where did you get yours from^?


----------



## hjf3Gd

> WorksUnit said:
> 
> 
> > ^Where did you get yours from^?
> ...


----------



## Mr Vicarious (Nov 11, 2021)

@FiiO Willson I recently purchased the K9 Pro and I'm really enjoying it, however using the USB C input at the side has been really frustrating as it keeps disconnecting from my android phone. I have to keep switching the K9 Pro off and then on again in order to connect to the phone again. Is this something that can be fixed with a firmware update?


----------



## hjf3Gd

I don't want to speak too soon - but something unrelated happened at home and I left the unit on with the headphones plugged in hissing away. Half an hour later I've come back and the noise has gone completely. Could this be some sort of burning in issue??


----------



## WorksUnit

First 2 or three hours I had some noise out of mine, generally volume related. No issue since in Dac/Pre/Hp modes.


----------



## hjf3Gd

WorksUnit said:


> First 2 or three hours I had some noise out of mine, generally volume related. No issue since in Dac/Pre/Hp modes.


Interesting, mine was really really loud though and all through the left channel, so naturally, I thought it was a major problem...


----------



## FiiO Willson

123peter said:


> It seemed to me over the years, listening to various equipment of DAC , AMP or DAP from few different companies,
> that AKM circuits are prestigious, more expensive, better leading the way in the audio world than ESS.
> Only the fire of the AKM factory caused, or rather forced the producers to change the design/plans to the ESS
> Now it turns out that the ESS are more expensive (their price has increased because there are no others ??)
> or were they still better than the AKM over the years, and the AKM was put on more often not because of the quality but a lower price?


AKM is also a very good company, and the product line is very rich, but because of the fire changed


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> @FiiO Willson but what is this story that some UK retailers are selling the K9 Pro on eBay, but also online shop, at £ 275 ??? Is absurd


I think that would be a problem, they should not have the goods, right? 
Do you have the link?
@FiiO  will come and take care of this.


----------



## FiiO Willson

hjf3Gd said:


> @FiiO Willson Hi there, I received my K9 pro yesterday and I appear to have quite a serious problem with it. As soon as I plugged my headphones in I could hear a hissing noise - in fact I thought it was a fan whirring inside the K9! But no, it was a loud distortion hiss coming from the left earcup. That was on HP setting, low gain. Unplugging the USB cable makes no difference. It's the same when I plug IEMs in. I can make it go away by moving the output button, but as soon as I play some music it comes back. I think I have a faulty unit, but I thought I'd mention it here in case there's something I can try? Many thanks.


Hi,
I would like to know what input interface you are using and the usage scenario, and if you can private message me the details.
No previous user feedback on this issue


----------



## FiiO Willson

Mr Vicarious said:


> I recently purchased the K9 Pro and I'm really enjoying it, however using the USB C input at the side has been really frustrating as it keeps disconnecting from my android phone. I have to keep switching the K9 Pro off and then on again in order to connect to the phone again. Is this something that can be fixed with a firmware update?


Hi,
The side Type-C interface is more related to the cable you use, and please make sure that your phone is set OTG always on?
Unfortunately, I don't think a firmware update will upgrade this suitability issue.
It's more about the cable.


----------



## FiiO

Giangi said:


> @FiiO Willson but what is this story that some UK retailers are selling the K9 Pro on eBay, but also online shop, at £ 275 ??? Is absurd


Would you mind showing the link? Failed to find in Ebay. Thanks in advanced! 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

A Questionnaire About Linear Power Supply

Distinguished FiiO users,
Since the M17 and K9 Pro have entered the market, we have constantly received feedback from our users, suggesting that we produce linear power supply ourselves. To better know your needs, we made a questionnaire and would like to invite you to fill it in. Thank you so much for your support.   

*Link:
https://forms.gle/BWzZpe1WZzt5bhkG8*


----------



## Giangi

Mr Vicarious said:


> @FiiO Willson I recently purchased the K9 Pro and I'm really enjoying it, however using the USB C input at the side has been really frustrating as it keeps disconnecting from my android phone. I have to keep switching the K9 Pro off and then on again in order to connect to the phone again. Is this something that can be fixed with a firmware update?


Problems on the usb C. Wait new firmware


----------



## Giangi

FiiO said:


> Would you mind showing the link? Failed to find in Ebay. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304164138523


----------



## itsnein

Giangi said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304164138523


Looks like a mistake of this seller

If you will look into the review - there are buyers who bought it for 550 GBP, but not for 275


----------



## Giangi

itsnein said:


> Looks like a mistake of this seller
> 
> If you will look into the review - there are buyers who bought it for 550 GBP, but not for 275


Mistake? Which mistake? The price is that


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi, I just recieved my K9 pro and i m so impress with the sound! Lot's of details and very exiting sound! i love it!  Thank you guys for all your advice 
And it's a good match for my new Monarch MK2 from Thieaudio


----------



## Mr Vicarious

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> The side Type-C interface is more related to the cable you use, and please make sure that your phone is set OTG always on?
> Unfortunately, I don't think a firmware update will upgrade this suitability issue.
> It's more about the cable.


Hi, I've tried various USB c cables and the problem persists, and the OTG is always on in my phone.

I have many other USB DACs which connect to my phone without problems, so I think it may a problem with the K9 pro.


----------



## WorksUnit

Curious to see if any owners have a preference for the LP roll-off filters yet...


----------



## FiiO

Giangi said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304164138523


Thanks for the feedback. So sorry about that. We are checking about that now. Will solve it soon!

Best regards


----------



## hjf3Gd (Nov 13, 2021)

Well, I'm sorry to report that the problems with my K9 have resurfaced - the loud interference on the left channel is back. What's happening now is then it will make a click sound, like some solenoid is shutting things down and the LED around the volume knob then flashes red constantly. I can only stop that by long-pressing the standby button then long-pressing it back to on again. I think it's going to have to go back for an exchange, but if @FiiO Willson  can supply the latest firmware I'm happy to try that out first?


----------



## Giangi

hjf3Gd said:


> Well, I'm sorry to report that the problems with my K9 have resurfaced - the loud interference on the left channel is back. What's happening now is then it will make a click sound, like some solenoid is shutting things down and the LED around the volume knob then flashes red constantly. I can only stop that by long-pressing the standby button then long-pressing it back to on again. I think it's going to have to go back for an exchange, but if @FiiO Willson  can supply the latest firmware I'm happy to try that out first?


I think you have a hardware issue, not software


----------



## hjf3Gd

Giangi said:


> I think you have a hardware issue, not software


I agree that's more likely


----------



## itsnein

@FiiO @FiiO Willson 
The link to the latest K9Pro-firmware version is wrong:
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202111121442092568973

(http://firmware%20download/)


----------



## zibble

itsnein said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> The link to the latest K9Pro-firmware version is wrong:
> https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202111121442092568973
> 
> (http://firmware%20download/)


Yes, that link to firmware on the page you referenced seems invalid. However, there are links to firmware download and instructions for upgrading in the "*Video about upgrading the firmware:" *(youtube).

I did download the *firmware *- but did not attempt an upgrade. It is confusing to me that the instructions refer to a file "k9_xmos_dfu_0x0a34.bin" while the file in the download is named "k9_xmos_dfu_0x0113.bin", so it is unclear to me if the download is ok to use. I may wait for someone to clarify this.


----------



## PierPP

zibble said:


> Yes, that link to firmware on the page you referenced seems invalid. However, there are links to firmware download and instructions for upgrading in the "*Video about upgrading the firmware:" *(youtube).
> 
> I did download the *firmware *- but did not attempt an upgrade. It is confusing to me that the instructions refer to a file "k9_xmos_dfu_0x0a34.bin" while the file in the download is named "k9_xmos_dfu_0x0113.bin", so it is unclear to me if the download is ok to use. I may wait for someone to clarify this.



113 should be the latest since my unit comes with 109.

a34 smells like an alpha build

Just imho al always


----------



## TommyGeenexus

zibble said:


> Yes, that link to firmware on the page you referenced seems invalid. However, there are links to firmware download and instructions for upgrading in the "*Video about upgrading the firmware:" *(youtube).
> 
> I did download the *firmware *- but did not attempt an upgrade. It is confusing to me that the instructions refer to a file "k9_xmos_dfu_0x0a34.bin" while the file in the download is named "k9_xmos_dfu_0x0113.bin", so it is unclear to me if the download is ok to use. I may wait for someone to clarify this.


I just upgraded the firmware following the YT tutorial. Works just fine.
In the comments you'll find the entire package with 1 firmware (the 113).

@FiiO Willson 
It would be very useful to have a checksum (Sha256) available for any kind of firmware, so that the end user may verify the integrity of the firmware before installing it.
Would appreciate it very much if you could forward this to the respective team as a future consideration.


----------



## zibble

Another question regarding the firmware update process: 
For those of us who have installed the v5.22.0 Beta USB_DAC_Driver, does this fact affect the process in any way? The instructions only reference the v4.47.0 driver as a pre-update requirement.


----------



## hjf3Gd

Well, just for hell of it I've updated the firmware to 1.13. A question for any of you who've also done this; when you open the Fiio control app on your phones and click on the settings icon, what does it say on the top line? Mine still says "Version :v1.0"

Just wondering whether the update has actually taken or not.......


----------



## Giangi

hjf3Gd said:


> Well, just for hell of it I've updated the firmware to 1.13. A question for any of you who've also done this; when you open the Fiio control app on your phones and click on the settings icon, what does it say on the top line? Mine still says "Version :v1.0"
> 
> Just wondering whether the update has actually taken or not.......


That is the app version. To see firmware version you have to open the FiiO driver on PC


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Giangi said:


> That is the app version. To see firmware version you have to open the FiiO driver on PC


It is supposed to be the K9 fw version. However sending the get version command via bluetooth only ever returns the major version (1).
It's either a design choice or a bug, can't tell.


----------



## verde57

How does the volume pot works?
is it analog, digital?
 bits loss at low volume?


----------



## hjf3Gd

Yep, I realised after I posted that last night - that I could confirm the updated firmware version via the windows Fiio driver. So the update has worked but I still have the feedback problem, so the amp is going to have to go back to the dealer, unfortunately.


----------



## Giangi

hjf3Gd said:


> Yep, I realised after I posted that last night - that I could confirm the updated firmware version via the windows Fiio driver. So the update has worked but I still have the feedback problem, so the amp is going to have to go back to the dealer, unfortunately.


I have no doubt. You have a hardware problem


----------



## FiiO Willson

zibble said:


> Another question regarding the firmware update process:
> For those of us who have installed the v5.22.0 Beta USB_DAC_Driver, does this fact affect the process in any way? The instructions only reference the v4.47.0 driver as a pre-update requirement.


There will be no affect


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> That is the app version. To see firmware version you have to open the FiiO driver on PC





TommyGeenexus said:


> It is supposed to be the K9 fw version. However sending the get version command via bluetooth only ever returns the major version (1).
> It's either a design choice or a bug, can't tell.


Yes, the Bluetooth version shown on the app is not the firmware version of the link we sent.

K9 Pro has several places to store programs, Bluetooth, XMOS, MSP432, so there will be three firmware.....
This time the upgrade through the computer is to upgrade the firmware inside the XMOS and MSP432

In fact, the upgrade is very simple, you do not have to worry too much, as long as the above DOC file requirements can be done


----------



## FiiO Willson

hjf3Gd said:


> Yep, I realised after I posted that last night - that I could confirm the updated firmware version via the windows Fiio driver. So the update has worked but I still have the feedback problem, so the amp is going to have to go back to the dealer, unfortunately.


This is our problem, we are very sorry to bring you trouble


----------



## PierPP

FiiO Willson said:


> There will be no affect


Can confirm that


----------



## ericp10 (Nov 16, 2021)

Does the BT antenna come with the K9 Pro? What cables, etc. come with the actual product? Thank you.


----------



## hjf3Gd

ericp10 said:


> Does the BT antenna come with the K9 Pro? What cables, etc. come with the actual product? Thank you.


Power cable, USB Cable, Bluetooth antennae and 6mm headphone adapter plug


----------



## ericp10

hjf3Gd said:


> Power cable, USB Cable, Bluetooth antennae and 6mm headphone adapter plug


Thank you, hjf3Gd.


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi, i have a problem with my Fiio K9 pro. When i m listening to piano ( in medium gain mode) and my volume knob is approx. half way (~50%), i ear clicks in the song. These artefacts doesn't appears in my other dac/amp. What should i do? Do you guys have i too?
exemple at the beginning (from 00:00 to 00:20): 

Edit: seems like the artefacts appear alot if the volume knob is closer to 50%


----------



## itsnein

could you give time where you heard it? hard to search for it in 3min song


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 17, 2021)

itsnein said:


> could you give time where you heard it? hard to search for it in 3min song


Sure, clicks appear non stop from 00:00 to 00:20 (piano) and my volume knob is approx. half way (~50%) on balanced (appears also on SE)
Edit : It seems to happen more if the volume knob is closer to 50%


----------



## itsnein

azertyproxy said:


> Sure, clicks appear non stop from 00:00 to 00:20 (piano) and my volume knob is approx. half way (~50%) on balanced (appears also on SE)
> Edit : It seems to happen more if the volume knob is closer to 50%


found it, thanks. 0:06 - 0:15
for me, high gain + 50% volume
on mid-gain only sometimes, almost hard to hear me. On low gain on any volume can't find.


----------



## azertyproxy

itsnein said:


> found it, thanks. 0:06 - 0:15
> for me, high gain + 50% volume
> on mid-gain only sometimes, almost hard to hear me. On low gain on any volume can't find.


Oh! so it happens to you too?


----------



## itsnein

azertyproxy said:


> Oh! so it happens to you too?


yes, but I am not sure if it is record or amp


----------



## WorksUnit (Nov 17, 2021)

Odd.
Gave that a few goes with a couple of different Headphones, no clicks for me. (SE, and Firmware it shipped with).

What input are you using?


----------



## azertyproxy

WorksUnit said:


> Odd.
> Gave that a few goes with a couple of different Headphones, no clicks for me. (SE, and Firmware it shipped with).
> 
> What input are you using?


USB input with Audioquest carbon usb cable. Will try with BT input


----------



## azertyproxy

I tried with Optical input and i have the same problem


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> I tried with Optical input and i have the same problem


But only on that track?


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 17, 2021)

Giangi said:


> But only on that track?


Not only this track, on all piano song 
Also this one for exemple: 
But yeah mostly every piano track


----------



## FiiO Willson (Nov 18, 2021)

azertyproxy said:


> Not only this track, on all piano song


hi
Thank you for your feedback, I can finally open your link, we will confirm it later


----------



## azertyproxy

FiiO Willson said:


> hi
> Thank you for your feedback, I can finally open your link, we will confirm it later


Thanks, yesterday i sent a message to fiio-shop.de using their contact form. Waiting for their answer.


----------



## ATimoff

Clicks? ... An interesting point. I remember that my old "M-DAC" had a similar problem when playing with different versions of Linux. The reason lies in the incorrect operation of the playback buffer along with the original sound server. The clicks of early buffer emptying are constant, but they were especially audible at a volume above 40% and in complex music. There were no problems in Windows and iOS. I think this is solved programmatically. Unless it is a feature of a particular sample.


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy. I don't have K9 Pro yet. I repeated the experiment with your video clip in the Linux package ->my old "M-DAC". Yes, I hear strong clicks. The reason is in the buffer. I remembered that this particularly annoyed me in piano compositions. HiRes test : www.2l.no/hires


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 19, 2021)

ATimoff said:


> @azertyproxy. I don't have K9 Pro yet. I repeated the experiment with your video clip in the Linux package ->my old "M-DAC". Yes, I hear strong clicks. The reason is in the buffer. I remembered that this particularly annoyed me in piano compositions. HiRes test : www.2l.no/hires


Thanks for your reply. I did try to change the buffer size from Fiio software and upgrading the K9 pro firmware but it did not help.
The only temporary workaround i ve found is to use "DAC" output instead of "PRE" out or in "HP" mode, avoiding to set the volumes between ~35% and ~65%.
Past that 65% treshold and the clicks are mostly gone.
I saw an "Asio" mode in the Fiio software but i don't know how to turn it on or how to use it 
Edit: Still no answer from the seller "fiio-shop.de"


----------



## ahmonge

azertyproxy said:


> I saw an "Asio" mode in the Fiio software but i don't know how to turn it on or how to use it


The ASIO audio protocol is enabled by the FIIO driver. It’s the player app who uses it, so it must be selected within the player options. For instance, I use Foobar2000 with tne ASIO enabled for playing my PC audio files, and there is an ASIO option as well within the Qobuz Windows app.


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy. I also haven't resolved this issue on Linux. I changed the size of the buffer. I tried all methods of setting up the sound server before compiling the kernel. But compiling the kernel is inconvenient every time! I had to switch to Windows and iOS. Foobar2000 (both ASIO and WASAPI) works well on Windows. On iOS without settings. Have you tried changing the operating system and playback program? Are there clicks in local files? From Fiio devices, I have Q5s - works great with all sources.


----------



## azertyproxy

ATimoff said:


> @azertyproxy. I also haven't resolved this issue on Linux. I changed the size of the buffer. I tried all methods of setting up the sound server before compiling the kernel. But compiling the kernel is inconvenient every time! I had to switch to Windows and iOS. Foobar2000 (both ASIO and WASAPI) works well on Windows. On iOS without settings. Have you tried changing the operating system and playback program? Are there clicks in local files? From Fiio devices, I have Q5s - works great with all sources.


Thanks for the tips, I will try changing the operating system and the playback program tonight. I ll keep you updated


----------



## itsnein

I can hear the same on my K5pro and mac.

So I am not sure, that it's not a problem of record.
Some Amps could maybe reduce it.

And on K5 I could hear it when moving volume during playing. 
K9 is much more accurate in this aspect.


----------



## ATimoff

I listened to this clip in the browser on iPod Touch 7 (iOS 15.1) - > lightning -> usb -> Fiio E5 -> balanced Fiio headphones. The result is a clear sound without clicks. At any volume.


----------



## ATimoff

The Fiio E5 typo is Q5s


----------



## ahmonge

I’ve heard the same clip with edge browser > directsound > USB > FIIO k5 Pro with no clicks whatsoever.


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello again. I noticed another strange thing. I did turn off the device yesterday. It has been almost +20h now, i turned it on, put my hand on the device and it was hot even though it wasn't doing anything since yesterday (and it s cold in my apartment).

Edit: I understand now, every time i wanted to turn off the K9, i short press the button power but it s suppose to only mute the sound .
I should have done a long press to really turn it off. So it never been turned off since day 1  (now 7 days from day 1 and it never entered stand alone mode, even by itself)
Could it be the reason why i have all these clicks/pops problems?? It sure shouldn't help
I hope the overheating issue didn't damaged the unit.
Anyway, i unplugged the K9 and i ll let it cool down for a bit.


----------



## ATimoff

I also listened to this clip in Firefox browser on PC (Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, resampling method = copy) -> usb-> usb-> Fiio Q5s -> balanced Fiio headphones. The result is also a clear sound without clicks. At any volume. Conclusion: there are no problems with this clip. The problem lies in the specific combination of a specific playback and reception operating system in the K9 Pro. Here you need to experiment with the operating system and the software player. I do not know about overheating. The Q5s is also noticeably heating up. And there's no problem with that.


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> Hello again. I noticed another strange thing. I did turn off the device yesterday. It has been almost +20h now, i turned it on, put my hand on the device and it was hot even though it wasn't doing anything since yesterday (and it s cold in my apartment).
> 
> Edit: I understand now, every time i wanted to turn on the K9, i short press the button power but it s suppose to only mute the sound .
> I should have done a long press to really turn it off. So it never been turned off since day 1  (now 7 days from day 1 and it never entered stand alone mode, even by itself)
> ...


I don't think so but probably sometimes needs a restart. However try later and no, you haven't damaged anything


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 19, 2021)

A little update. The K9 has cool down now . I restarted it and ... the clicks/pops seems to be gone. 
It may be because it was on the all time , maybe an overheating issue?
Anyway, lesson learned, i will not use the K9 too much and i ll turn it off more often.
I can listen to piano songs again


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> A little update. The K9 has cool down now . I restarted it and ... the clicks/pops seems to be gone.
> It may be because it was on the all time , maybe an overheating issue?
> Anyway, lesson learned, i will not use the K9 too much and i ll turn it off more often.
> I can listen to piano songs again


Needs a restart, probably normal


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> A little update. The K9 has cool down now . I restarted it and ... the clicks/pops seems to be gone.
> It may be because it was on the all time , maybe an overheating issue?
> Anyway, lesson learned, i will not use the K9 too much and i ll turn it off more often.
> I can listen to piano songs again


Disconnect also the power cord for about 20 seconds


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh no it does it again so i don't know 
Edit: restarted it but clicks are still here


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> Oh no it does it again so i don't know
> Edit: restarted it but clicks are still here


Buffering issues


----------



## azertyproxy

Sadly, I tried them all


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> Sadly, I tried them all


No, I mean the internal buffer. Maybe needs further firmware updates or you have a software issue independent from FiiO


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 19, 2021)

azertyproxy said:


> Sadly, I tried them all





Giangi said:


> No, I mean the internal buffer. Maybe needs further firmware updates or you have a software issue independent from FiiO


Well i just tried to connect my phone throught the usb-c / Bluetooth and i have the same problem.
I think my K9 is faulty


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> Well i just tried to connect my phone throught the usb-c and i have the same problem.
> I think it's the unit


Or maybe the browser


----------



## azertyproxy

Giangi said:


> Or maybe the browser


I have the same issue with foobar exclusive mode and normal mode


----------



## ATimoff

I'm also leaning towards the malfunction version. The receiving unit of the K9 Pro definitely can't be worse than the Q5. It remains to check with Ubuntu on another computer. And then write to tech support... about experiments. Of course, deep down I'm thinking about an unfinished driver. So it would be easier.... By the way, is there a filter for mains power?


----------



## Miles Gen

Hoy sucedió mientras escuchaba en mi K9 que los botones dejaron de funcionar y la reproducción se paró, no hubo respuesta del K9 tuve que reiniciar el equipo y ahí me respondió..


----------



## Miles Gen

Tiene un sonido exquisito muy claro y neutral me encanta, solo le falta un poco más de potencia para ser perfecto..


----------



## Giangi

Miles Gen said:


> Hoy sucedió mientras escuchaba en mi K9 que los botones dejaron de funcionar y la reproducción se paró, no hubo respuesta del K9 tuve que reiniciar el equipo y ahí me respondió..


Try software update


----------



## Giangi

Miles Gen said:


> Tiene un sonido exquisito muy claro y neutral me encanta, solo le falta un poco más de potencia para ser perfecto..


As a dac is perfect, as headphone amp I agree with you. For low, medium impedance.


----------



## WannaBeOCer

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> 1,It's not a matter of chip strength weak or stronger, it's a matter of MQA not doing a job of supporting Full Decoder adaptations for the XUF208 and AKM4499 combination.
> At present, MQA official only in part of the chip to do the MQA adaptation.
> 
> 2,M11 Plus Ltd support MQA 8x, is to support Full decoder


Did this change? I noticed it's being advertised as a full decoder on MQA's website: https://www.mqa.co.uk/partners/fiio


----------



## Giangi

WannaBeOCer said:


> Did this change? I noticed it's being advertised as a full decoder on MQA's website: https://www.mqa.co.uk/partners/fiio


No. It's a renderer due to the combination ak4499 plus xmos206. It will never be a full decoder. It's a hardware matter not software


----------



## Giangi

WannaBeOCer said:


> Did this change? I noticed it's being advertised as a full decoder on MQA's website: https://www.mqa.co.uk/partners/fiio


Next version with 9038pro Saber will be full decoding


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 20, 2021)

ATimoff said:


> I'm also leaning towards the malfunction version. The receiving unit of the K9 Pro definitely can't be worse than the Q5. It remains to check with Ubuntu on another computer. And then write to tech support... about experiments. Of course, deep down I'm thinking about an unfinished driver. So it would be easier.... By the way, is there a filter for mains power?


My K9 pro is plugged directly to the wall. Tried playing songs through bluetooth with my phone. No other electrical devices turn on at my apartment. Same issue.
I sent emails to every Fiio support i could find. Hope they will answer.


----------



## Miles Gen

Donde Busco la actualización de firmware ???


Giangi said:


> Prueba la actualización de software


Y como hago para que se actualice?? Gracias


----------



## pyalovega

Giangi said:


> Next version with 9038pro Saber will be full decoding





FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> 1,It's not a matter of chip strength weak or stronger, it's a matter of MQA not doing a job of supporting Full Decoder adaptations for the XUF208 and AKM4499 combination.
> At present, MQA official only in part of the chip to do the MQA adaptation.
> 
> 2,M11 Plus Ltd support MQA 8x, is to support Full decoder


Hi Willson! I am confused a little with this mqa thing:
1. How rendering is different from full decoder? Is it 2x 4x 8x or what unfold?
2. I have fiio m11 plus - does it do full decode, because - it is 8x and some other daps do 16x?
3. What happens if I plug with usb-c cable fiio m11 plus to K9 and play Master/mqa song from Tidal? What will K9 do in terms of rendering - to which degree the song will be decoded/unfolded?
4. What will happen if I plug in an iPhone and play Master song from Tidal?

thank you for your help - this mqa thing is very confusing. I am sure lot of people would love to receive answers to questions above


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy. Thank you for keeping us posted. I wish you to defeat this problem. Browsing the forum gives me some interesting information to consider buying. I have looked through several forums on your problem and have taken into account personal experience. Here is my rating of the reasons: 1) An unsuitable driver for an existing operating system - here you need to look for an alternative or wait from the manufacturer. 2) A bad connecting cable is very long, without a shield and ferrite rings - replace. 3) Problems with the USB hub or USB type - replace. 4) Accompanying interference in the network - filter them out. 5) Buffer size - adjust if possible. 6) Technical problems of the DAC receiver. For example, the internal clock of the DAC for buffer synchronization is floating due to overheating. According to your experiments, have we reached point 6) as the most likely or have we missed something?


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 20, 2021)

ATimoff said:


> @azertyproxy. Thank you for keeping us posted. I wish you to defeat this problem. Browsing the forum gives me some interesting information to consider buying. I have looked through several forums on your problem and have taken into account personal experience. Here is my rating of the reasons: 1) An unsuitable driver for an existing operating system - here you need to look for an alternative or wait from the manufacturer. 2) A bad connecting cable is very long, without a shield and ferrite rings - replace. 3) Problems with the USB hub or USB type - replace. 4) Accompanying interference in the network - filter them out. 5) Buffer size - adjust if possible. 6) Technical problems of the DAC receiver. For example, the internal clock of the DAC for buffer synchronization is floating due to overheating. According to your experiments, have we reached point 6) as the most likely or have we missed something?


Thanks for helping me. I still have to try to connect an ubuntu device to the K9 pro (will try this next week). It can't be the power cable as i have replaced the stock cable with an Audioquest NRG-Y3.  It can't be the USB hub as the issue also occurs on optical and BT input. I don't think it's an interference in the network as the issue occurs offline on local files and i also replaced the Ethernet cable with a better one, plugged to my PC (Audioquest RJ/E Cinnamon). I tried to adjust buffer size but that didn't help.
Furthermore, i have another Fiio product: Fiio KA3. I tried to play the same piano songs on the KA3 and i couldn't reproduce the issue . I think it uses the same fiio drivers.
So, i leaning towards a technical problem of the Dac receiver.


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy. OK! We will be waiting for news. And point 6) can be defined as follows: cold device - everything is fine! The device warmed up - clicks went.


----------



## Miles Gen

Miles Gen said:


> Donde Busco la actualización de firmware ???
> 
> Y como hago para que se actualicen ?? Gracias


Yaa encontre en la pág de Fiio, no podía descargar el link al fin pude. 
Pregunta .. cuántas actualizaciónes hay hasta ahora ??
Que cambia con esta actualización?
O que mejoras hay? 
Muchas gracias disculpen tantas dudas.. 🙌🙌🙌


----------



## swordhun (Nov 21, 2021)

- Anyone could explain to me, clarify the digital filters in K9 Pro?
@FiiO Willson, do you have public changelog for the 1.13 firmware?

Thanks


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi, another weird thing happened to my K9 pro today.
I was listening to music and suddenly the music stopped and the led ring got from a steady blue light to a blinking red light  I had to restart it.
Still no news from any fiio support for my clicks issues


----------



## Giangi

azertyproxy said:


> Hi, another weird thing happened to my K9 pro today.
> I was listening to music and suddenly the music stopped and the led ring got from a steady blue light to a blinking red light  I had to restart it.
> Still no news from any fiio support for my clicks issues


You have surely a hardware issue. Send to the seller


----------



## WorksUnit

Miles Gen said:


> Tiene un sonido exquisito muy claro y neutral me encanta, solo le falta un poco más de potencia para ser perfecto..



Disfruto más de la configuración de Dac con mis otros amplificadores. Esto le da el poder y el peso a la música para mí ... aunque todavía me gusta la configuración del amplificador de auriculares también, es una buena alternativa.

@azertyproxy Just send it back. Life is too short to mess around with bad examples. They happen with a lot of manufacturers not just this one.


----------



## ATimoff

I agree with this opinion. Replace it and don't suffer. Everything happens in this life. I hope that the production control at Fiio will be strengthened. In any case, the future Ubuntu will not prevent a good sound....  The main thing is to configure PulseAudio for an accurate stream.


----------



## FiiO Willson

WannaBeOCer said:


> Did this change? I noticed it's being advertised as a full decoder on MQA's website: https://www.mqa.co.uk/partners/fiio


No, no change yet.Currently MQA still only supports Renderer


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> Next version with 9038pro Saber will be full decoding


A few days ago i confirm with the technical team  that ES9038Pro Saber + XUF208 also can not support MQA Full decoding, i am very sorry


----------



## FiiO Willson

pyalovega said:


> Hi Willson! I am confused a little with this mqa thing:
> 1. How rendering is different from full decoder? Is it 2x 4x 8x or what unfold?
> 2. I have fiio m11 plus - does it do full decode, because - it is 8x and some other daps do 16x?
> 3. What happens if I plug with usb-c cable fiio m11 plus to K9 and play Master/mqa song from Tidal? What will K9 do in terms of rendering - to which degree the song will be decoded/unfolded?
> ...


Let me try to answer your question.
1, MQA decoder is 2x, generally the APP or player that supports MQA can decode the MQA file to 2x.
MQA Renderer, which must be connected to a player or APP that can expand 2x to decode, after which it can be full decode.
MQA Full decoder, which can be decoded by playing MQA with any device, can be fully expanded.
The 8x or 16x depends on the highest sample rate supported by the decoder, if it supports up to 192k, the full expansion is 4x; if it supports up to 384k, the full expansion is 8x, if it supports up to 768k, the full expansion is 16x
2, M11 Plus supports up to 384k sample rate, does not support 768k, so it is 8x
3, if you M11 Plus through Cable connected to K9 Pro, then will support MQA 8x
4, Connect iPhone with Tidal and then access K9 Pro can be fully expanded 8x


----------



## WannaBeOCer

FiiO Willson said:


> No, no change yet.Currently MQA still only supports Renderer


Thanks for confirming, you should reach out to MQA to get their site updated.


----------



## shinewu

If I don't care about MQA, is it possible to disable it altogether to make K9 more stable for PCM/DSD playback?


----------



## FiiO Willson

shinewu said:


> If I don't care about MQA, is it possible to disable it altogYou can connect to Bluetooth and disable it in the FiiO Control APP


You can connect to Bluetooth and disable it in the FiiO Control APP


----------



## Moon5123

FiiO Willson said:


> *2021.10.14 Update*
> Dear friends, K9 Pro is now available, you need to buy can find a local agent, or order online, the following is the product introduction information
> 
> 
> ...


Hi All,

When will this model be available for purchase in India are we left alone?
Since this is not available in any store I am thinking to get Topping DX7 Pro instead but really wanted to know if by any way I can buy K9 Pro from some where.


----------



## Moon5123

Hi All,

Any one have Idea how does K9 Pro fairs with topping dx7 pro in term of detail retrieval, sound stage etc. ?


----------



## Giangi

Moon5123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one have Idea how does K9 Pro fairs with topping dx7 pro in term of detail retrieval, sound stage etc. ?


I've had once the dx7 pro and now the K9 Pro. Better K9 for all


----------



## swordhun

Moon5123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one have Idea how does K9 Pro fairs with topping dx7 pro in term of detail retrieval, sound stage etc. ?


I replaced my Topping DX7 Pro with K9 Pro. FiiO much better for me. 
Pro: Clearer, linear, strong, wider sound stage and looks better 
Con: no remote controller, only physical buttons for change output (risk to failure later)


----------



## Moon5123

Giangi said:


> I've had once the dx7 pro and now the K9 Pro. Better K9 for all


Better in the sense I heard DX7 pro is very clinical in sound doesn't have warmth or musicality compared to Fiio K9 pro.
Can you please help to elaborate?


----------



## Giangi

Moon5123 said:


> Better in the sense I heard DX7 pro is very clinical in sound doesn't have warmth or musicality compared to Fiio K9 pro.
> Can you please help to elaborate?


The K9 Pro is more musical and the headset amp side is much much better


----------



## Moon5123

swordhun said:


> I replaced my Topping DX7 Pro with K9 Pro. FiiO much better for me.
> Pro: Clearer, linear, strong, wider sound stage and looks better
> Con: no remote controller, only physical buttons for change output (risk to failure later)


Thanks man for the reply.
How is tonality? Is fiio more warmer than DX7 pro?
Given the THX amp does fiio's bass thumps more than that of DX7 pro ?

Sorry I am asking so much questions as Fiio is not available in my country still, I waited and saved money for 1year for this rumoured item, but topping is available here at same or more price.


----------



## swordhun

I don't feel more bass in FiiO. I'm using as-is. I'm feeling the linearity 
FiiO is warm for me as well, I don't feel a real difference between in this aspect. 

The clarity, and much less distortion are what you can feel when you listening via FiiO.


----------



## Moon5123

swordhun said:


> I don't feel more bass in FiiO. I'm using as-is. I'm feeling the linearity
> FiiO is warm for me as well, I don't feel a real difference between in this aspect.
> 
> The clarity, and much less distortion are what you can feel when you listening via FiiO.


Thanks dude, that really helped, I will try to get K9 or I will wait for Fiio to release this in my country.


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 24, 2021)

swordhun said:


> I replaced my Topping DX7 Pro with K9 Pro. FiiO much better for me.
> Pro: Clearer, linear, strong, wider sound stage and looks better
> Con: no remote controller, only physical buttons for change output (risk to failure later)


Ohhh i also tried Topping DX7 pro before sending it back (also tried opamp rolling).
Fiio K9 pro is just wayyyy better. Bigger soundstage, more micro-details, more musicality. i love the K9 pro (except for these clicks issues have, but i think i have a bad unit that's all)


----------



## Moon5123

azertyproxy said:


> Ohhh i also tried Topping DX7 pro before sending it back (also tried opamp rolling).
> Fiio K9 pro is just wayyyy better. Bigger soundstage, more micro-details, more musicality. i love the K9 pro (except for these clicks issues have, but i think i have a bad unit that's all)


Ohh yeah i read through your replies, were you able to get it fixed ? Or get a replacement from Fiio?


----------



## azertyproxy (Nov 24, 2021)

Moon5123 said:


> Ohh yeah i read through your replies, were you able to get it fixed ? Or get a replacement from Fiio?


I m in touch with the seller (he did send me emails last week but they landed in my spam folder).
He asked me to try to play hires files via different input sources . I answered that i reproduce the issue whatever the source and the files.
Waiting for his next answer.
Hope i can replace my unit, the K9 pro is really impressive sound wise


----------



## swordhun

swordhun said:


> - Anyone could explain to me, clarify the digital filters in K9 Pro?
> @FiiO Willson, do you have public changelog for the 1.13 firmware?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone for these?


----------



## FiiO

swordhun said:


> - Anyone could explain to me, clarify the digital filters in K9 Pro?
> @FiiO Willson, do you have public changelog for the 1.13 firmware?
> 
> Thanks


Filters are some effects that come with the chip, and the adjustments to the sound are more subtle. The following is a description of the listening experience of different filters, for reference only.
1) Sharp Roll-Off Filter: full and rich sounds, positioned at the very rear. It is suitable for pop music.
2) Short Delay Sharp Roll-Off Filter: robust, thick and atmospheric sounds, positioned at the rear. With accurate sound positioning and enough sound thickness, it is suitable for pop music.
3) Low Dispersion Short Delay Filter: neutral sounds, positioned near the middle. It is a traditional filter that can match different music styles. If you have no idea about the filter, you can choose this one.
4) Slow Roll-Off Filter: coherent and clear sounds, positioned near the middle. It is suitable for classical music.
5) Short Delay Slow Roll-Off Filter: ultimately untouched sounds, positioned near the front. It can create an immersive music environment with clear and uncontrolled sounds, which is suitable for classical music.
6) Super Slow Roll-Off Filter: soft sounds, positioned at the very front. It is fast with relatively clean sounds.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO said:


> Filters are some effects that come with the chip, and the adjustments to the sound are more subtle. The following is a description of the listening experience of different filters, for reference only.
> 1) Sharp Roll-Off Filter: full and rich sounds, positioned at the very rear. It is suitable for pop music.
> 2) Short Delay Sharp Roll-Off Filter: robust, thick and atmospheric sounds, positioned at the rear. With accurate sound positioning and enough sound thickness, it is suitable for pop music.
> 3) Low Dispersion Short Delay Filter: neutral sounds, positioned near the middle. It is a traditional filter that can match different music styles. If you have no idea about the filter, you can choose this one.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Giangi said:


> The K9 Pro is more musical and the headset amp side is much much better


Thank you all for your recognition of K9 Pro!
There are other people's messages I also read, so I won't thank them all
You are all very objective  


Moon5123 said:


> Thanks dude, that really helped, I will try to get K9 or I will wait for Fiio to release this in my country.


Hi, K9 Pro's amount is very small because of DAC and material shortage, you can try to ask your local agent to see if you can buy it.

In case you can't buy it, you can wait for the dual ES9038Pro version, which is expected to go on sale in January or February

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## looki look

Hi I just bought the k9 pro in switzerland (they have one more www.mueller-spring.ch 799 Sfr). I like the sound (it brought my sennheiser hd650 to life), but I have 2 problems: I only listened 15 mins now but I already had 2 "volume mutes" to around 60% for around 1 or 2 seconds (via back usb from pc in HP mode). And the other no go: here it was mentioned that it has instead of a remote the app "fiio control" to control it, but I just installed newest firmware 1.13 from fiio homepage (the bin file is k9_xmos_dfu_0x0113.bin from okt 29 2021) and the newest fiio control app. And the app has no volume control. I see left right balance, but there is no volume control. It would be sad if I have to give it back because I have no remote volume control. Is that a bug of the newest app version or do I have the wrong app or am I blind? I read here that the switches could be the problem for volume drops, so I'll switch them and will look if that solves it but without remote volume control (via app) I would give it back.


----------



## szore

Hello folks, new to the channel. Thinking of maybe picking up the K9...what's the consensus? not too many reviews out...


----------



## looki look

Hi I testet it today with digital coax input (sonos), but it has the same 2 sec volume drops/mutes as with usb input (PC). The drops getting less frequent when it runs longer, but when I switch it on (after it was 1 our off by back switch)  it has  1 to 3 drops in 4 minute song. i'm in contact with fiio support. I hope they can fix it with firmware update, otherwise I switch to another vendor (its my first hp amplifier). I use the SE headphone output. I compared hd650 (300 ohm) on sonos line out (directly) and over fiio 9 pro/coax in/SE out. I also used my AKG K501 (120 ohm) and I needed to go to 3 oclock position to be as loud as the hd650 on 1:30 position.

The difference between sonos line out and fiio SE out is not really big (the difference betweenn hd650 and K501 are much bigger), and with these volume drops I prefer to use my hd650 directly on the sonos line out. I wondered that the difference is so small (slight advantage for fiio). I have the fiio on high gain, then its on 2:30 position the same loud as sonos line out at 75%. Is that normal? I expected the fiio on high gain to be much louder at 75% than a line out at 75%. (the sonos has no hp out and my sony surround receiver is old an makes noise , so I preferred to use the hp directly on the sonos variable line out, if you wonder how I came to the idea to plug a headphone directly to line out)


----------



## hjf3Gd

looki look said:


> Hi I testet it today with digital coax input (sonos), but it has the same 2 sec volume drops/mutes as with usb input (PC). The drops getting less frequent when it runs longer, but when I switch it on (after it was 1 our off by back switch)  it has  1 to 3 drops in 4 minute song. i'm in contact with fiio support. I hope they can fix it with firmware update, otherwise I switch to another vendor (its my first hp amplifier). I use the SE headphone output. I compared hd650 (300 ohm) on sonos line out (directly) and over fiio 9 pro/coax in/SE out. I also used my AKG K501 (120 ohm) and I needed to go to 3 oclock position to be as loud as the hd650 on 1:30 position.
> 
> The difference between sonos line out and fiio SE out is not really big (the difference betweenn hd650 and K501 are much bigger), and with these volume drops I prefer to use my hd650 directly on the sonos line out. I wondered that the difference is so small (slight advantage for fiio). I have the fiio on high gain, then its on 2:30 position the same loud as sonos line out at 75%. Is that normal? I expected the fiio on high gain to be much louder at 75% than a line out at 75%. (the sonos has no hp out and my sony surround receiver is old an makes noise , so I preferred to use the hp directly on the sonos variable line out, if you wonder how I came to the idea to plug a headphone directly to line out)



This doesn't sound right to me - I don't have any of these volume drops at all and I haven't updated the firmware yet - haven't felt the need to for any reason. My bet is that you've got a hardware problem somehow.


szore said:


> Hello folks, new to the channel. Thinking of maybe picking up the K9...what's the consensus? not too many reviews out...


I'm loving my K9 Pro. Maybe there are some teething issues with some of the units - I had to send my first one back, but the replacement has been absolutely fine and sounds great. My Heddphones aren't easy to drive so I've been looking out for a dedicated headphone amp for a while and this is my first one. I'm really impressed with it - it's really brought the Heddphones alive, for the first time. I run them using Roon on Mac, via USB C to the side port on the K9. Volume is loud at about 1-2 o'clock on high gain.

But, as I say, this is my first headphone amp.


----------



## szore

hjf3Gd said:


> This doesn't sound right to me - I don't have any of these volume drops at all and I haven't updated the firmware yet - haven't felt the need to for any reason. My bet is that you've got a hardware problem somehow.
> 
> I'm loving my K9 Pro. Maybe there are some teething issues with some of the units - I had to send my first one back, but the replacement has been absolutely fine and sounds great. My Heddphones aren't easy to drive so I've been looking out for a dedicated headphone amp for a while and this is my first one. I'm really impressed with it - it's really brought the Heddphones alive, for the first time. I run them using Roon on Mac, via USB C to the side port on the K9. Volume is loud at about 1-2 o'clock on high gain.
> 
> But, as I say, this is my first headphone amp.


How are the mids? Are they forward at all?


----------



## hjf3Gd

szore said:


> How are the mids? Are they forward at all?


A little maybe....but then you listen to the next track whatever it is and you don't hear that.....


----------



## Andrew Sedgwick

I have the K5Pro (& like)  - how does it compare with the K9Pro? Is it correct they have the same DAC - so the main difference is in the amp element. I have Seinnheiser D800S headphones - worth the upgrade?


----------



## ahmonge

Andrew Sedgwick said:


> I have the K5Pro (& like)  - how does it compare with the K9Pro? Is it correct they have the same DAC - so the main difference is in the amp element. I have Seinnheiser D800S headphones - worth the upgrade?


Not the same DAC IC, AK4493 (K5 Pro) vs AK4499. (K9 Pro)


----------



## azertyproxy (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi, a little update on the clicks/pop issue i have with the fiio K9 pro.
Sadly, they sent me back the K9 pro without any repairs.
They told me that they were able to reproduce the issue playing the youtube video where i found the clicks/pops issue.
But then, they told me that they tried other songs without reproducing the issue and advise me to not listen to the youtube video where the issue occur. I don't understand, should i avoid listening to youtube video and piano songs with K9 pro?
I really really hope that this issue can be solved on firmware side.
Maybe i should have waited for the dual ESS DAC version of K9 pro.


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy and all...
The device should play any videos and files without clicks! If the videos and files meet the declared specifications of the device. Especially if other devices from this manufacturer have no problem with your test videos and files. Or I'm wrong? Do other K9 Pro reproduce this problem too? Friends, write about it here! We go to the 2nd circle ...


----------



## hjf3Gd (Dec 6, 2021)

azertyproxy said:


> Hi, a little update on the clicks/pop issue i have with the fiio K9 pro.
> Sadly, they sent me back the K9 pro without any repairs.
> They told me that they were able to reproduce the issue playing the youtube video where i found the clicks/pops issue.
> But then, they told me that they tried other songs without reproducing the issue and advise me to not listen to the youtube video where the issue occur. I don't understand, should i avoid listening to youtube video and piano songs with K9 pro?
> ...


Hi, I just tried the Billy Eilish video you shared a few pages ago and I get no clicks or any problems whatsoever. Listening via Macbook pro connected via USB C to the side port of the Fiio K9 Pro, with HEDDphones.....FWIW


----------



## looki look

hjf3Gd said:


> This doesn't sound right to me - I don't have any of these volume drops at all and I haven't updated the firmware yet - haven't felt the need to for any reason. My bet is that you've got a hardware problem somehow.
> 
> I'm loving my K9 Pro. Maybe there are some teething issues with some of the units - I had to send my first one back, but the replacement has been absolutely fine and sounds great. My Heddphones aren't easy to drive so I've been looking out for a dedicated headphone amp for a while and this is my first one. I'm really impressed with it - it's really brought the Heddphones alive, for the first time. I run them using Roon on Mac, via USB C to the side port on the K9. Volume is loud at about 1-2 o'clock on high gain.
> 
> But, as I say, this is my first headphone amp.


Its my first too and if these volume drops/mutes would not be it would be fine (I don't need the volume control in the app, because the digital  coax out of my sonos 
controls the volume, so I could use my sonos controller like I do in the moment with line out directly connected to headphone). 
The difference of fiio to the line out of my sonos is not big but it is a difference.
I will get a new akg k712pro headphone today - just to rule out that my headphones are the cause. Mi K501 seems to have a cable break near the plug and
it has less bass than the hd650, but I like that the music is in the room while the hd650 makes the music in my head. the 712pro should have more bass and I hope its the perfect symbiosis of hd650 and k501. I'm in contact with fiio support, but i haven't heard since friday from them. My tests on weekend seem to show the problem when the fiio is turned on. When it gets warm the drops are getting fewer, but I dont want to wait half an hour until its staple. If the problem consists with the new headphone I'll contact the seller (they only had 2 and if the other is sold there is no chance for a replacement...). 

question: the new akg k712pro sais in its specs max 200mW. (it has 62 ohm) Can I destroy something when fiio is on high gain, or should I only use low or middle gain?


----------



## azertyproxy (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi, i got the K9 pro back and can confirm that the clicks/pops issue is still here 
I can give you another exemple. At the begging of the song (first 5 secondes) "*Elderbrook - Could*", when the bass drop, clicks shows at moderate volume.
Another exemple, in the song "*G.O.M.D - J.Cole*", clicks appear from 30sec to 45sec when bass hits low.
I should try to record those artefacts
I noticed another strange thing. In windows sound settings, My K9 pro appears as Fiio Q series. Is it the same for you?


----------



## looki look (Dec 7, 2021)

azertyproxy said:


> I noticed another strange thing. In windows sound settings, My K9 pro appears as Fiio Q series. Is it the same for you?


on my windows 7 pro it also shows as FiiO Q series


----------



## looki look (Dec 7, 2021)

my new AKG K712pro just arrived. The volume drop happens too, so I can rule out the headphone(s).
In my case its not a click sound - it just reduces the volume to around half  for around 1 to 3 seconds.

These are my Headphones compared (the fiio makes no difference in wideness of sound - its the headphone that makes the difference, the fiio k9pro just makes the sound "more exact" than my "headphone direct on line out")
The K712pro sound is close to the hd650 which is "in head", the K712pro is "slightly outside head with bass in head" and K501 (with much less bass) is "clear outside of head"
All 3 headphones (300, 120 and 62 ohm) I play between 1 and 2:30 o'clock to be the volume I want to listen)

I'll try now to get *Elderbrook - Could *and try to replicate azertyproxy's click problem.


----------



## Yaw69

Also have the clicks. They are there with Bluetooth and usb connection. Listening direct from gsm no clicks. Sounds like some digital clipping


----------



## Yaw69

Made connection with another headphone amp with the aux out. No clicks. So it's probably the internal amplifier causing the problem


----------



## ATimoff

Contradiction? Some have clicks, others don't. You can view the series and batch of devices by the number on the case. Also check the firmware version. Maybe the clicks only refer to one series / batch / firmware? Report here if clicks cause problems. For the rest, we believe that there are no problems. The device is excellent according to reviews.


----------



## Telin (Dec 8, 2021)

szore said:


> Hello folks, new to the channel. Thinking of maybe picking up the K9...what's the consensus? not too many reviews out...


I'd say wait and see if FiiO is able to fix the ongoing issues. They sell it as a "flagship" but so far they only sell it for a "flagship" price, support is not even close to "flagship" level.
This device is too expensive to buy now and hope they'll fix basic functionality somewhere down the line.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> Contradiction? Some have clicks, others don't. You can view the series and batch of devices by the number on the case. Also check the firmware version. Maybe the clicks only refer to one series / batch / firmware? Report here if clicks cause problems. For the rest, we believe that there are no problems. The device is excellent according to reviews.


Hi, the problem you mentioned we have confirmed, at present we have not confirmed the phenomenon you said.

But we will try again to confirm whether there are different conditions under which the problem occurs, which will takes some time

For all your feedback, we will confirm and try to solve the problem. I think the agent who sold it to you should also be very honest in helping you solve the problem, which you should appreciate.

Due to my computer's network problem, I can't log in Headfi website these days, so I didn't see your message.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Telin said:


> I'd say wait and see if FiiO is able to fix the ongoing issues. They sell it as a "flagship" but so far they only sell it for a "flagship" price, support is not even close to "flagship" level.
> This device is too expensive to buy now and hope they'll fix basic functionality somewhere down the line.


This is not directly related to whether this product is the flagship, all our products as long as there have problems we will try to solve.

Another thing I would like to say is that the K9 Pro is well worth the price, it is not expensive. Compared to other brands, it is very cost effective.

We have done market research, and so far, at this price point, it has almost no competing products, that's the fact.

So, I would say that the problem is just a problem, please don't mix anything else, and FiiO is also one of the companies that do a good job in after sales, you have to believe this.


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO Willson. I didn't dare to buy K9 Pro after I read a message from "azertyproxy" about the problem of clicks. Later, the forum received information from other participants. It seems that not everyone has these problems. My old DAC does such clicks on Linux. But I haven't solved this problem. The conclusion is that it's too early to change my old DAC. It all depends on how you help "azertyproxy" and others solve this problem.


----------



## PierPP

If anyone is interested I just listed my K9 PRO in the classifieds (european warranty and shipment). 
I had *no* problems at all with it (no clicks, nothing..) but I changed my mind and went back to a simpler setup for my desk computer


----------



## looki look

I meanwhile had contact with support. They sent me firmware 110, but I already had .113 updated, which is the newest. The App has no volume control (even german fiio website sais it has). And for my problem with the Volume drops/mutes I have to send it back to the seller to be tested. I try this evening if mine has the click problem. And I again will switch the gain button, which is probably the cause due to fiio support (a high end product with a non-trustable switch?) . I'll report the results and if I get a replacement which works...


----------



## szore

As a potential buyer, It seems to me all the problems have to do with streaming? I do not stream at all. So again, can someone bottom line the sound presentation on this in a sentence or 2? If (when) I buy it, it will be cold with no audition. Is it warm, is it bright, is it neutral? Does it have authority and slam?


----------



## Yaw69

szore said:


> As a potential buyer, It seems to me all the problems have to do with streaming? I do not stream at all. So again, can someone bottom line the sound presentation on this in a sentence or 2? If (when) I buy it, it will be cold with no audition. Is it warm, is it bright, is it neutral? Does it have authority and slam?


----------



## Yaw69

Don't think the streaming is the problem. If i use a external amp there are no clicks. So probably amp problem. Soundwise  i like it alot. Tried with many headphones and and iems. Never sounded cold. Very 3d like on some off them. Detailed too.


----------



## looki look

I just made the Click test with Elderbrook Could Official video, J.Cole G.O.M.D Video and Marika Takeuchi Distanced 
through digital coax input, high gain, hp mode.
-> no Clicks, everything fine. I can't say if the k9 is warm or bright. For me the headphone makes the bigger difference.
I listened several titles with hd650 and K712pro - the hd650 more warm, the k712pro more analytical.
 I think its in the Elderbrook Could where there is fingersnipping, what I first thought this could be the click, but its clearly fingersnipping.

And the best for me:  I removed the power cable for some minutes before I did the test and powered it off with the front button (2-3 sec) and on again several times
before I started playing music *and this time I had no Volume mutes/drops (tested half an hour long*). If it stays so, I'm happy, especially that I don't need to send it back.
I just powered it off and will do another test in 1 or 2 hours before I go to bed.


----------



## szore

I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on this....


----------



## azertyproxy (Dec 8, 2021)

szore said:


> I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on this....


Even if i have these clicks issues, as it only appears on lower frequencies and at some volume (40% to 60%), i wouldn't mind keeping my K9 pro. As i said before, i tried several desktop amp at the same price bracket and the K9 pro is just better. Soundstage, microdetails, musicality. Sound wise it's not warm or bright. It's neutral with enought amount of bass and lot's of microdetails in the treble. I love it!
To compare, I also have the Fiio KA3 (it's a 80€ dongle) and the KA3 deliver more treble quantity. I also had a L&P W2 (a 300€ dongle) that was V-shape compare to K9 pro. Another good thing about the K9 pro is that it can match with a lots of iem/headphones sound .
My headphones/iem: Grado PS1000e, Denon D7000, Thieaudio Monarch OG, Thieaudio Monarch MK2 .

Ps: I also changed the power cable and bought an audioquest Y3 to replace the stock one. I think it enhance to sound a bit.


----------



## WorksUnit

szore said:


> If (when) I buy it, it will be cold with no audition. Is it warm, is it bright, is it neutral? Does it have authority and slam?


It isn`t a product that really puts "Meat on the Bones".

Qualities are spatial cues, soundstage, and especially detail I find. Feels like a little picture window sometimes.


----------



## bflat

Just got the K9 Pro today thanks to the good folks at Audio 46 (not to be confused with 64 Audio LOL). This is a lot bigger than I had imagined and quite heavy.  I'm not sure if FiiO has made anything this big and heavy before. It definitely feels like it's on the high end and there is a lot of truth to better power supplies weighing more. My quick notes after an hour:

Chassis is warm, but that's expected given the linear power supply.
Sound is on the analytical even clinical side. But this is pre burn in, so I plan to let it go about 100 hrs before a serious listen. Very clean, spacious, and detailed though. This is using headphones.
Currently using USB from MacBook Pro and Apple Music Lossless streaming, though fixed to 96 kHz since Apple Music doesn't switch sampling rates on the fly.
I did not hear volume jumping up and down nor did I hear any clicks as others have reported.
I have not tired the BT app and don't know what firmware version I have since I only have a Mac at the moment.
While $700 is no small sum, I personally think the K9 Pro is value priced relative to other desktop options. I made the same comment about the M11 Plus LTD and have found a new appreciation of more moderately priced HiFi gear.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> @FiiO Willson. I didn't dare to buy K9 Pro after I read a message from "azertyproxy" about the problem of clicks. Later, the forum received information from other participants. It seems that not everyone has these problems. My old DAC does such clicks on Linux. But I haven't solved this problem. The conclusion is that it's too early to change my old DAC. It all depends on how you help "azertyproxy" and others solve this problem.


Thank you for your reply and support, because there is more information, I have to read each one, so I may have misquoted, very sorry


Dear All.
Do any of you have downloaded music with the "Click" sound, can you send us a private message to confirm?
On our side, including the link on your youtube, it's hard to hear the sound like "Click", so we are very confused now!


----------



## hjf3Gd

bflat said:


> Chassis is warm, but that's expected given the linear power supply.


I've been running my K9 pro for a couple of hours or more this evening, continuously, and mine isn't warm to the touch. It's not as cold as it was when I turned it on either, but not warm....


----------



## bflat (Dec 8, 2021)

hjf3Gd said:


> I've been running my K9 pro for a couple of hours or more this evening, continuously, and mine isn't warm to the touch. It's not as cold as it was when I turned it on either, but not warm....


It’s a relative term. It’s 65F inside my house and the chassis feels much warmer like 80F. Not uncomfortable by any means.

Edit - found my laser thermometer. Case temp is 85.5F


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO Willson.  Click issue was first reported by "azertyproxy" on this page ( https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/page-45 ). He described everything perfectly. View all of his posts and reviews from others.


----------



## looki look (Dec 9, 2021)

Test yesterday evening: around 7 to 10 Volume drops in the first 10 minutes after power on via backside power switch. after 10 minutes no more Volume drops for around 1 hour. It seems to happen when its cold/freshly powered on.
Over night I only switched off with front button instead of back switch (not just mute - off with pressing some seconds). then this morning switched on with front Button and I had no Volume drops (only tested 10 minutes, but when they appear the first appears in less than 2 minutes). In the moment I let it play in since morning (hd650, hp mode, high gain, 1 oclock position, digital coax in) Its clearly warm, but not hot - measured with my in ear infrared fever thermometer on the outside (top and sides) 36 to 37 degrees Celcius (96 to 98 F). (i dont know if the fever thermometer is suitable, but the measured temperature seems reasonable with my estimation by hand contact)


----------



## bflat

looki look said:


> Test yesterday evening: around 7 to 10 Volume drops in the first 10 minutes after power on via backside power switch. after 10 minutes no more Volume drops for around 1 hour. It seems to happen when its cold/freshly powered on.
> Over night I only switched off with front button instead of back switch (not just mute - off with pressing some seconds). then this morning switched on with front Button and I had no Volume drops (only tested 10 minutes, but when they appear the first appears in less than 2 minutes). In the moment I let it play in since morning (hd650, hp mode, high gain, 1 oclock position, digital coax in) Its clearly warm, but not hot - measured with my in ear infrared fever thermometer on the outside (top and sides) 36 to 37 degrees Celcius (96 to 98 F). (i dont know if the fever thermometer is suitable, but the measured temperature seems reasonable with my estimation by hand contact)


I haven't read all the prior threads on clicking and/or volume drops, but the ones I did seem to all be European continent which is primarily 230V. In my case I am on 115V US and don't have the same issues. I wonder if this is the reason for the some having issues and others not? My K9 Pro came already selected for 115V on the switch located on underside of the chassis. Also wondering if the same fuse can be used for either 230 or 115V.


----------



## looki look

I just measured with a cheap multimeter what comes out of the wall. Between 228V and 230V ac
This mornig directly after switching fiio k9pro on with front button from standby I had a volume drop after 20 sec. 
To be consistent with tests I only use the new akg k712pro the next days (but I like meanwhile the (old) Sennheiser 650HD. the akg makes in one song some hard S (when the singer sings a word with an S) which nearly hurts in my ears, what the sennheiser doesn't.


----------



## marywhitehouse

Is there anyway to update firmware using a Mac. If not probably no point buying? Thanks.


----------



## Yaw69 (Dec 11, 2021)

marywhitehouse said:


> Is there anyway to update firmware using a Mac. If not probably no point buying? Thanks.


Don't think so. only window downloads. But mine is running great without any updates. Using Bluetooth, usb (connected to phone)
and coax.


----------



## marywhitehouse

Yaw69 said:


> Don't think so. only window downloads


Thought so. Thanks.


----------



## looki look

Is it theoretically better to use lower gain switch with higher Volume regulator, if the same volume can be reached (as long the volume regulator stays well below 100%)?
I just switched to middle gain (increased regulator from 1 to 2 oclock) and had no volume drops (but it was already powered on 10 minutes, so I have to test in 3 or 4 hours again after powering it off now)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Telin said:


> I'd say wait and see if FiiO is able to fix the ongoing issues. They sell it as a "flagship" but so far they only sell it for a "flagship" price, support is not even close to "flagship" level.
> This device is too expensive to buy now and hope they'll fix basic functionality somewhere down the line.


Yep...and no proper reviews available only hype un boxing videos and 2 line glory odes.....waiting for proper reviews. Did any proper reviewers get access to finished version yet? Furthermore dealers I contacted in us for fiio have not heard or tested it. Just shipping it out at retail price claiming its audiophile sound. Where's their interest in sound if device? It is just a product??


----------



## bflat

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yep...and no proper reviews available only hype un boxing videos and 2 line glory odes.....waiting for proper reviews. Did any proper reviewers get access to finished version yet? Furthermore dealers I contacted in us for fiio have not heard or tested it. Just shipping it out at retail price claiming its audiophile sound. Where's their interest in sound if device? It is just a product??


You can buy from a US dealer like Audio 46 who have a 30 day no hassle return policy. No proper review will be better than auditioning yourself. All the return will cost you is shipping. I don't know any US dealers that test and review every thing they sell before it's available for sale. If you know of one, I'd like to know who since that would be a good piece of information prior to buying. Most just offer the 30 day return, although policy and fees differ.


----------



## looki look

I just tested with middle Gain setting powering it on from cold/back switch. Result: played 30 minutes and no volume drops. 
It also seems to stay colder, but I'll see tomorrow morning how warm it gets just powered on (not muted) without input. In high gain it got clearly warm (37C).
now after 30 min it increased by 6C (24C to 30C).


----------



## ATimoff

@drbluenewmexico. You put the question correctly! There are no expert reviews yet. There are good reviews on this forum about the sound quality of the k 9 Pro. I also have a personal opinion about the sound quality of the FiiO devices I have: detailed, fairly neutral, with a good scene in size and localization of sources. With a balanced output, this is even better. While the purchase is on pause. I am waiting for a message from FiiO and users about the presence/absence of artifacts in the sound.


----------



## RezLyfe80

I've had mine now for a few weeks, and I've only had one issue,  when I updated the firmware it changed the name from K9 Pro to Portable Q or something. I removed device,  uninstalled, then plugged it back in. It's been working great, just says driver not available now but, I'm not having any issues. No volume drops. 

Been listening to my Ananda's, and Focal Elex with it. It's been a great upgrade over the Ifi Zen Dac v2 I have. I do miss the bass button though on the Zen Dac especially with the Ananda's.


----------



## bflat

RezLyfe80 said:


> I've had mine now for a few weeks, and I've only had one issue,  when I updated the firmware it changed the name from K9 Pro to Portable Q or something. I removed device,  uninstalled, then plugged it back in. It's been working great, just says driver not available now but, I'm not having any issues. No volume drops.
> 
> Been listening to my Ananda's, and Focal Elex with it. It's been a great upgrade over the Ifi Zen Dac v2 I have. I do miss the bass button though on the Zen Dac especially with the Ananda's.


Try the EQ using the iOS/Android app. I believe the EQ stays on even after disconnecting from the app. Of course the iFi bass booster is more than EQ, but at least the K9 Pro can apply EQ to everything it is playing regardless of what your source is.


----------



## RezLyfe80

bflat said:


> Try the EQ using the iOS/Android app. I believe the EQ stays on even after disconnecting from the app. Of course the iFi bass booster is more than EQ, but at least the K9 Pro can apply EQ to everything it is playing regardless of what your source is.


I thought about trying that out. I'm just not familiar with messing with an EQ. I may give it a shot though can always reset it.


----------



## Yaw69

Some people talk about volume drop. I never experience this. It's probably something caused by your connected device .


----------



## FiiO

looki look said:


> Test yesterday evening: around 7 to 10 Volume drops in the first 10 minutes after power on via backside power switch. after 10 minutes no more Volume drops for around 1 hour. It seems to happen when its cold/freshly powered on.
> Over night I only switched off with front button instead of back switch (not just mute - off with pressing some seconds). then this morning switched on with front Button and I had no Volume drops (only tested 10 minutes, but when they appear the first appears in less than 2 minutes). In the moment I let it play in since morning (hd650, hp mode, high gain, 1 oclock position, digital coax in) Its clearly warm, but not hot - measured with my in ear infrared fever thermometer on the outside (top and sides) 36 to 37 degrees Celcius (96 to 98 F). (i dont know if the fever thermometer is suitable, but the measured temperature seems reasonable with my estimation by hand contact)


Dear friend,

If you are convenient, could you please show the phenomenon via Video? And if you are convenient, please check whether the issue remain when using line in, headphone out? Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

bflat said:


> I haven't read all the prior threads on clicking and/or volume drops, but the ones I did seem to all be European continent which is primarily 230V. In my case I am on 115V US and don't have the same issues. I wonder if this is the reason for the some having issues and others not? My K9 Pro came already selected for 115V on the switch located on underside of the chassis. Also wondering if the same fuse can be used for either 230 or 115V.


It seems that 220/230V is not necessarily a problem; in China the voltage is 220V, but we have not that user feedback.

There was few feedback about volume drop when K9 Pro was first released, but after we updated the firmware (ver1.13), these issues were resolved.

Currently we can not see the phenomenon, so these problems are more difficult to get.


About your question,
the same fuse can be used for either 230 or 115V. but  choose which switch, according to your side of the voltage, you have to follow the voltage of your home to choose the correct switch, otherwise it will damage the K9 Pro


----------



## RezLyfe80

FiiO Willson said:


> It seems that 220/230V is not necessarily a problem; in China the voltage is 220V, but we have not that user feedback.
> 
> There was few feedback about volume drop when K9 Pro was first released, but after we updated the firmware (ver1.13), these issues were resolved.
> 
> ...


Why does the driver and firmware update change the name of the device in Windows 10 to Fiio Q?


----------



## FiiO

RezLyfe80 said:


> Why does the driver and firmware update change the name of the device in Windows 10 to Fiio Q?


The USB DAC driver is developed by the Thesycon company from Germany. Our products with the USB DAC function are using the USB DAC driver authorized by them.
Previously before August 2018, each model of our products would apply for a PPID, so that each of them will have their individual name displayed. However, FiiO has more and more new products, which will take a lot of time and efforts to communicate with Thesycon. As time goes by, there will be more burdens and works for both Thesycon and FiiO and it will easily cause mistakes.
Consequently, under the premise of fully protecting the patent right of Thesycon, we have come to an agreement with them for a new rule of displaying the model name of our products, explained as follows.
1. For the new update of current models, like the Q1, Q5s, it will be displayed the same as the older models.
2. For brand new models, like new players, they will be displayed as 'FiiO M series'; like DACs, they will be displayed as 'FiiO Q series', etc.
The displayed name may differ slightly from the actual name, but it will not affect the product functions. In addition, it will have better compatibility by using universal product names.
Best regards


----------



## NeoVsvk

I can consistently reproduce the sound drops by setting the lowest buffer setting and disabling safe mode in FiiO Control Panel, then playing MQA content from Tidal (such as Dune soundtrack) with Passthrough MQA disabled. If I use the largest buffer with safe mode, or don't use MQA, I don't encounter any sound drops.


----------



## azertyproxy (Dec 14, 2021)

@FiiO Willson @FiiO  Hi, I found a song ('God Only Knows' - 'Brian Wilson') that "clicks" like crazy on K9 pro from start to end (~40-50% volume).
As i listen to songs on deezer i can only share the link: https://deezer.page.link/oi3H8HNgTrTQ7eAP6
I m looking for the FLAC version.


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy. Tell me if there were any problems among the files http://www.2l.no/hires/? They are available to everyone.


----------



## looki look

I can try to make a video or sound recording by putting my mobile between my headphone (the blue ring does not change when a volume drop occurs). I have now middle gain setting and with that I have no volume drops (just tested again). Clicks like azertyproxy I have not, but I use digital coax in not usb in. I set the k9 back to high gain setting this evening and try to do a recording of what comes out my headphone. i'll also test line out of my sonos to line in of k9pro.


----------



## azertyproxy (Dec 15, 2021)

ATimoff said:


> @azertyproxy. Tell me if there were any problems among the files http://www.2l.no/hires/? They are available to everyone.


I did hear some clicks on the song "Ola Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas - piano improvisation" at 50% volume. 230v


----------



## bflat

azertyproxy said:


> I did hear some clicks on the song Ola Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas - piano improvisation


No clicks for me. I'm using a MacBook Pro USB to K9 Pro. US voltage.


----------



## looki look (Dec 15, 2021)

I could reproduce a volume drop. I attach a zip. with 2 recordings around 5 minutes with middle gain and high gain.
middle gain has no drops. The drop is at around 4:01. All Settings except middle/high gain are the same.
The chain is Sonos > digital coax in Fiio K9pro > hp AKG K712pro (62 ohm i think) > Samsung S5 mobile microphone
I have saved around 10sec at the drop position in both files, so you can listen / compare these directly.
I also included screenshots of the drop region waveform.
my next tests will be with line in instead of digital coax in .. i'll report
the song is George Thorogood And The Delaware Destroyers_Live in Clarksdale, Mississippi at the Juke Joint Jam_Bad To The Bone


----------



## ATimoff

@azertyproxy. Hi! Thanks! On "Ola Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas - Piano Improvisation" my old DAC constantly emits weak clicks. I generated test harmonic signals with a frequency of 1 kHz. With them, my old DAC clicks very loudly - the speakers are shaking. Try to reproduce them! Maybe they will clearly reproduce your problem for all ...


----------



## ATimoff

Afterthought. If there are no problems, then you can select the frequency of the generator at which the clicks will appear! My other DACs reproduce the signal cleanly.


----------



## bflat

ATimoff said:


> @azertyproxy. Hi! Thanks! On "Ola Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas - Piano Improvisation" my old DAC constantly emits weak clicks. I generated test harmonic signals with a frequency of 1 kHz. With them, my old DAC clicks very loudly - the speakers are shaking. Try to reproduce them! Maybe they will clearly reproduce your problem for all ...


Are you saying that the clicking sounds are part of the recording or that your "old" DAC is creating the clicks just like some have experienced with K9 Pro?


----------



## looki look

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you are convenient, could you please show the phenomenon via Video? And if you are convenient, please check whether the issue remain when using line in, headphone out? Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


3 posts above i've attached a recording of a volume drop. I meanwhile did a test with line in instead of digital coax in ( the line out I used the last years with my headphone directly connected to and which never showed volume drops). Result: I had a drop after around 2 min and around 20 sec later again, but only on high gain setting. with middle gain no drops.

@azertyproxy: I tested with my cheap 32 ohm headphone philips shp 1800, middle gain and 11 to 12 oclock position with brian wilson - god only knows and I had no clicks.
(line in and digital coax in) also tested high gain: no clicks so far on my k9pro.

co-result of testing line in:
letting my sonos be the dac with line in to fiio k9pro is definitely worser sound than using sonos digital coax out and let fiio k9pro be the dac.
k9pro dac creates much clearer sound.

... I downloaded a 88khz song to test >48khz color ring...., but it seems my (gen 1) sonos connect does not support that frequency. ... just checked: even sonos gen2 supports max 48khz (thought it can up to 96khz)
I probably need a new player. Did I see correct that the fiio players have real buttons? That would be great. I would need Volume +- and skip to next title and fast forward as real Buttons, so that I can feel and press them blind when i'm listening in bed (with touch screen lockable). perhaps somebody can give me a private message who has a fiio player (or other) because its off-topic.


----------



## ATimoff

@bflat In my test signals a pure 1 kHz sine wave in wav format. Signal level -3 dB. Those. clicks are not part of the recording. My old DAC has the same click problem as the k9 Pro. Synthesizing the original signal is easier than searching for clips on the Internet. Accessibility of clips may vary from country to country ...


----------



## ATimoff

Synthesis in the Ubuntu console:  ffmpeg -v error -y -f lavfi -i 'sine=frequency=1000:sample_rate=48000:duration=30' -ac 2 -af 'volume=18dB' -c:a pcm_s24le out.wav


----------



## ATimoff

If there is no Linux. You can synthesize the signal in the free Audacity editor. It is available for all operating systems.


----------



## jaxz (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi. No volume drops or clicks on my side. Windows 10 PC, USB only until now (got it yesterday). Good package overall, nice clean sound with HD800S (4,4 mm balanced)


----------



## ATimoff

@jaxz  Hi. Good news. Due to the lack of mass reports, it can be assumed that these problems are an unfortunate accident. What clips and files have you tested on? The most important links were provided by "azertyproxy".


----------



## jaxz (Dec 17, 2021)

ATimoff said:


> @jaxz  Hi. Good news. Due to the lack of mass reports, it can be assumed that these problems are an unfortunate accident. What clips and files have you tested on? The most important links were provided by "azertyproxy".



Heard azertyproxy short clips. Nothing strange, no clicks. The christmas song was nice.


----------



## jaxz

I can't get 24 or 32 bits on control panel. Only 16 bits. Driver and firmware installed/updated.


----------



## Alien HP

Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the volume knob backlight?


----------



## FullBright1 (Dec 18, 2021)

https://majorhifi.com/fiio-k9-pro-review/

""""" Bass and midrange resonance displays an equal amount of transparency, forming a tight resolution that perfectly replicates musicality. I didn’t find the K9 to produce much in the way of added texture, instead it revealed details in a more realistic manner. In terms of gain, the K9 leaves room for improvements. I used the amp mainly at its high gain function, and I still had to turn the knob to almost 3 o’clock in order to find a comfortable loudness. This still leaves you a good amount of headroom, and headphones with lower sensitivities than the Final Audio D8000 and the HiFIMAN Arya should give you even more room for potential volume.

For the imaging and soundstage, I’ve never come across an amp in this price range that preformed such effective spatial properties. I felt like the K9 just had an unlimited amount of breathability, giving airier headphones an unrivaled presence, with the D8000 appearing the most like natural speakers. Greater immersion in the sound field is easily obtained with the K9, as it effortlessly expands upon the added dimension of open-back headphones.

*Summary*​For its price, the Fiio K9 is incredibly impressive with its build, input/output options, and of course its sound quality. It’s a quite large system, but it preserves a level of solidity that puts it in a class well beyond what you think a device like this should go for. We don’t have a lot of meaty amps like this in this price range, but Fiio has delivered an exceptional unit here that makes the market that much more competitive. """""""""


----------



## looki look

kgbalien said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the volume knob backlight?


I think you can set it up with the fiio control app (i have android app v2.6 in the moment). I could choose between off, ring and multi ring and when not on "off" I had a scale from 1 to 5.


----------



## TommyGeenexus

kgbalien said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the volume knob backlight?


The available configurations:


----------



## TommyGeenexus

FullBright1 said:


> https://majorhifi.com/fiio-k9-pro-review/
> 
> """"" Bass and midrange resonance displays an equal amount of transparency, forming a tight resolution that perfectly replicates musicality. I didn’t find the K9 to produce much in the way of added texture, instead it revealed details in a more realistic manner. In terms of gain, the K9 leaves room for improvements. I used the amp mainly at its high gain function, and I still had to turn the knob to almost 3 o’clock in order to find a comfortable loudness. This still leaves you a good amount of headroom, and headphones with lower sensitivities than the Final Audio D8000 and the HiFIMAN Arya should give you even more room for potential volume.
> 
> ...


I can only second this, the K9 is incredibly impressive in regards to audio performance and versatility in this price range. Challenging to find anything comparable sub 1000$.


----------



## ATimoff

@jaxz Try to output sound bypassing the Windows sound system. For example, the foobar2000 player + ASIO driver (as part of the Fiio driver). There is a lot of information on the Internet about how to configure the player. I listen on Linux using the Deadbeef player. There are fewer setup problems here. Everything is transparent.


----------



## azertyproxy

You guys are lucky if you can't reproduce the click issue. It s just sad that i spend time and money to send the K9 pro back to the fiio seller and still have the issue. 
The K9 is so good though, i will buy another one if i have to. Maybe the K9 double ESS version.


----------



## jaxz

ATimoff said:


> @jaxz Try to output sound bypassing the Windows sound system. For example, the foobar2000 player + ASIO driver (as part of the Fiio driver). There is a lot of information on the Internet about how to configure the player. I listen on Linux using the Deadbeef player. There are fewer setup problems here. Everything is transparent.



Indeed my friend. Thank you. I've been using f2k for years now. I bypass windows audio via wasapi. Just curios about bit depth under windows audio control panel.

Cheers!


----------



## ATimoff

@jaxz Thank you for your kind words. On the same wavelength... I was not lazy and launched my abandoned Windows 10. Here's what I see in the system for another Fiio Q5s flagship (Fiio driver). You correctly noticed this oddity. It would be nice to add one 3-color indicator "16/24/32 bit" to the ESS version. Definitely won 't hurt ... Not all sound sources are good


----------



## NicomiUdon

Hello.
The K9 Pro has made listening to music much more enjoyable for me.
Thank you very much.
I want to get new headphones, does FiiO have any plans to make headphones?


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO Willson @FiiO Hi. Tell me, please, has FiiO finally decided on the design of the ESS version? Instead of a white dot on the volume control, you can mount a 3-color 16/24/32-bit input stream indicator! Visually and beautifully!


----------



## looki look

or instead of the whole ring in changing color, devide the ring in colors sectors, then one doesn't need to remember what the color means and can recognize it through the position (and color). Or even devide each color sector into the 3 bit subsectors.  1 blue subsector = 44/48khz 16bit, 2 blue segments = 44/48khz 24 bit, 3 blue segments = 44/48khz 32 bit. then the next color segment starts with 16bit.88 khz.


----------



## ATimoff

This is difficult to implement quickly. There is very little time left before the release of the ESS version. You can still have time to insert one LED. Unwanted reduction of quantization and sampling rate is common. After all, the k9 pro is not only a cool headphone amplifier, but also a full-fledged stationary DAC! I think during our lifetime we will see an information screen from the next Fiio flagships.


----------



## FiiO Willson

azertyproxy said:


> You guys are lucky if you can't reproduce the click issue. It s just sad that i spend time and money to send the K9 pro back to the fiio seller and still have the issue.
> The K9 is so good though, i will buy another one if i have to. Maybe the K9 double ESS version.


Friends, Please do not worry ,
after a few enthusiastic users of the feedback phenomenon and the efforts of our engineers

I think we should have found a solution

I believe we will release a new version firmware soon!


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO Hi. Tell me, please, has FiiO finally decided on the design of the ESS version? Instead of a white dot on the volume control, you can mount a 3-color 16/24/32-bit input stream indicator! Visually and beautifully!


Thank you for your suggestion.
However, the K9 Pro ESS version looks basically the same as the K9 Pro.

We will show a better looking lighting design on the K7 or subsequent products, but the K9 Pro ESS can't be changed now because it was determined long ago


K9 Pro ESS version should be available in China in 1 to 2 months if it goes well.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> This is difficult to implement quickly. There is very little time left before the release of the ESS version. You can still have time to insert one LED. Unwanted reduction of quantization and sampling rate is common. After all, the k9 pro is not only a cool headphone amplifier, but also a full-fledged stationary DAC! I think during our lifetime we will see an information screen from the next Fiio flagships.


It seems that you understand us better


----------



## muscular

Just gotten my unit of the K9 pro. My impressions is that it drives my HD800s really well. Prior to the K9, I was using the ZEN DAC & ZEN CAN stack. On that stack, I always turn on truebass thinking it's a necessity for open-back headphones to get more oomph. Interestingly, I need no EQ of sorts on the K9 to pump the bass up on my HD800s. I always had the impression the HD800s is lacking bass, not anymore when pairing with the K9... also the sound is much fuller, doesn't sound as hollow as before.


----------



## FullBright1 (Dec 20, 2021)

TommyGeenexus said:


> I can only second this, the K9 is incredibly impressive in regards to audio performance and versatility in this price range. Challenging to find anything comparable sub 1000$.



You are absolutely sharing the reality. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What i noticed the first 10 hrs i owned mine was that, right out of the box, its smooth, and warm neutral., slightly soft sounding.
And that first few hours, as it burned in towards 10 hours, the sound bloomed.

Soundstage widened.
Neutrality gave way to increasing dynamic range/punch.
Treble gained bite.
Mids gained definition & clarity.
Bass gained texture, structure, and solidarity.

So if you just bought one, and it seems too smooth that first few hours........just keep it plugged in, and let it run.
She will bloom and become more and more impressive, sonically.

= Affordable audiophile product.

Right now, its about 9:27pm where im located and im listening to my favorite drummer in a Jazz/Rock Trio.
Senri Kawaguchi.
The Meze Elite's are plugged in to the K9, through the upgraded Meze Silver Cable that i bought with the Meze's, from Bloom Audio.
 Im running the K9 on high power....not because the Elite's need it, but because they *Like IT........ and *The sound is spectacular.
It sounds like im there.......at the live  concert.
The Drums.... incredible........ the Keyboards, rich....the bass...... deep, textured, vibrant.

Very good Dac-Amp, and the Elite's are the same, just really very very good.
Im using mine with the Alcantara pads, as my ears discern these pads to provide more upper FR clarity, and better bass, and SS.
-
Watch and listen to this Girl play in the Video below.   She is an Elite drummer...    I'd love to see Geddy and Alex from RUSH, make an album with different drummers, and have Senri play.
If they wanted to do a one off Pay-per View, and have different drummers play during the set, Senri  and Marco MInnemann would by my favorites. 
Senri is so dynamic on the Kit,  and has so many fills and patterns and techniques available to bring into play..... She's a virtuosi Jazz drummer before she was 12, and now she's about 19, and is just amazing.......just amazing.
--

-


----------



## FiiO

Distinguished FiiO users,

First, we would like to express our gratitude to you for choosing the FiiO K9Pro. In order to better know the usage scenarios and further improve our products, we are making a questionnaire about the K9Pro and would like to invite you to participate in it. Thank you so much for your time and support.

Link: https://forms.gle/y8EGPqMhpd7pPpq77


----------



## Kitarist

Guys how does this compare to Topping A90?


----------



## Giangi

Kitarist said:


> Guys how does this compare to Topping A90?


Better than Topping A90


----------



## Kitarist

Giangi said:


> Better than Topping A90


Can you explain why? What is better? Or what is different


----------



## itsnein

Kitarist said:


> Can you explain why? What is better? Or what is different


to be honest
k9 pro is A90 + D90
cause A90 is the only amp without DAC


----------



## Kitarist

Well we could say its like A90 and D90 together yea but i'm more interested how it sounds. Specs are just specs


----------



## ATimoff

Right. Familiarization with the characteristics and features of the assembly is only the first stage of acquaintance with the device. If everything is decent, then we go to a comparative audition. But if it is not possible to listen to both, you can indirectly determine by the sound handwriting of the brand. Personally, I prefer the detailed neutrality of FiiO. Does the Topping brand have its own sound concept?


----------



## ScubaDrunk

Kitarist said:


> Well we could say its like A90 and D90 together yea but i'm more interested how it sounds. Specs are just specs



I have owned both. The K9 pro is a great combo DAC/AMP that drives most headphones very well and delivers the music as it should be delivered harmonically.

I have also owned the A90 and D90 duel setup.  I would say the Topping has the edge on the K9. Is it double the improvement? No But then the law of diminished returns kicks in the higher you go in this hobby so is it 50% better? No. Is it 25% better? Yes.

So i would say the Topping A90 D90 setup give you about 25% to 30% improvement over the K9 BUT the K9.

A) K9 costs in UK = £550
B) Topping A90 and D90SE in UK = £1400

That's a difference of 254% between A and B for a 30% improvement in sound quality and harmonics.

BUT I would still choose the Topping setup over the K9 to get that extra 30% 
Now add the FiiO M17 into the mix to replace everything and that throws another sidewinder into the equation


----------



## FiiO Willson

muscular said:


> Just gotten my unit of the K9 pro. My impressions is that it drives my HD800s really well. Prior to the K9, I was using the ZEN DAC & ZEN CAN stack. On that stack, I always turn on truebass thinking it's a necessity for open-back headphones to get more oomph. Interestingly, I need no EQ of sorts on the K9 to pump the bass up on my HD800s. I always had the impression the HD800s is lacking bass, not anymore when pairing with the K9... also the sound is much fuller, doesn't sound as hollow as before.


In China, there are many users who bought the K9 Pro before buying the HD800s, because many people think they go well together


----------



## Kitarist

ScubaDrunk said:


> I have owned both. The K9 pro is a great combo DAC/AMP that drives most headphones very well and delivers the music as it should be delivered harmonically.
> 
> I have also owned the A90 and D90 duel setup.  I would say the Topping has the edge on the K9. Is it double the improvement? No But then the law of diminished returns kicks in the higher you go in this hobby so is it 50% better? No. Is it 25% better? Yes.
> 
> ...


What do you think gives it the edge as an amp or as DAC what improved? Did you test both as amps only with same dac?


----------



## jaxz

FiiO Willson said:


> In China, there are many users who bought the K9 Pro before buying the HD800s, because many people think they go well together


 Very well indeed


----------



## Kitarist

jaxz said:


> Very well indeed


Damn looks nice  Can you post your impressions and how does it compare to your other amps and dacs?


----------



## ATimoff

And once again about the handwriting of sound. I found a review of the D90 from our well-known specialist (https://zvukomaniya.ru/topping-d90-obzor). In his opinion, the sound of this device can be characterized by the term "bright". The term "bright" in his understanding: emphasizing high / low midrange frequencies. As well as emphasizing high frequencies. Harmonics are strong relative to the main one. Someone likes it too...


----------



## jaxz (Dec 23, 2021)

Kitarist said:


> Damn looks nice  Can you post your impressions and how does it compare to your other amps and dacs?



Hello! I was previously using the D50 with Project Ember. The K9 PRO delivers better volume management. There is a much greater range for using low impedance / hi sensitivity headphones.
In sonic terms, the K9 PRO is more detailed, flat and crystal clear. The HD800S sounds punchier and very accurate. The micro details increase. It is a more immersive experience.
I prefer the D50 / Ember combo with my hifiman headphones.
I also have the Burson Play but it doesn't compare to the K9 PRO which sweeps the floor with the Burson.

Greetings!


----------



## RezLyfe80

jaxz said:


> Hello! I was previously using the D50 with Project Ember. The K9 PRO delivers better volume management. There is a much greater range for using low impedance / hi sensitivity headphones.
> In sonic terms, the K9 PRO is more detailed, flat and crystal clear. The HD800S sounds punchier and very accurate. The micro details increase. It is a more immersive experience.
> I prefer the D50 / Ember combo with my hifiman headphones.
> I also have the Burson Play but it doesn't compare to the K9 PRO which sweeps the floor with the Burson.
> ...


I have the K9 Pro and just got the HD8XX a few days ago and WOW, I can't stop listening to them. I almost bought a Burson Playmate 2 but this K9 has just been so good with all my headphones. Makes it hard to justify buying anything else in it's price range. 

I have been looking into the Matrix Audio Mini-I Pro3.


----------



## ATimoff

Thank you for the useful information. For the sake of interest, I got acquainted with the opinion of the aforementioned specialist about the D50 model. The review and conclusions once again mention the "bright" sound, even very, especially at high frequencies. Low frequencies are good. And again, "brightness" is indicated for this brand! My choice in favor of the "detailed and crystal clear" sound of the K9 Pro is obvious. I hope the modest "660's" won't spoil it too much


----------



## looki look

I just got the new beta firmware b15 from fiio and all the problems I had are solved.
- no volume drops
- no clicks (never had clicks)
- sound detailed and clear (hd 650) with punchy drums and crying e-guitars - listened on high gain at 12 to 1 oclock position.
- new app version (beta from fiio) works now with older android (it shows now the volume control and other settings that I did not see with the old app version 2.6 )
just right before christmas finally I'm happy with it.


----------



## ATimoff

It remains to hear good news from the respected "azertyproxy" and subscribe to the ESS version!


----------



## jaxz

ATimoff said:


> Thank you for the useful information. For the sake of interest, I got acquainted with the opinion of the aforementioned specialist about the D50 model. The review and conclusions once again mention the "bright" sound, even very, especially at high frequencies. Low frequencies are good. And again, "brightness" is indicated for this brand! My choice in favor of the "detailed and crystal clear" sound of the K9 Pro is obvious. I hope the modest "660's" won't spoil it too much


 I also have the 660S but still don't plug it on the K9... I will do some listening tonight


----------



## ATimoff

@jaxz Hi. I would appreciate your feedback on listening to the 660s. A relative bought an 800s, but for some reason continues to look for sound in other headphone models. Is there really anything better for their cost? And another request, is the misunderstanding with 16 bit in the general sound mode solved (Win10)?


----------



## Miles Gen

jaxz said:


> También tengo el 660S, pero todavía no lo enchufo al K9 ... Escucharé un poco esta noche


Escuché el 660 con el k9 y maravilloso exquisito, suena realmente muy bien


----------



## ipaddy

Ra97oR said:


> Does it come with a remote volume control?


I really wish it had a remote volume control. Now I have to sit right next to it always, and can't relax in a couch or chair.


----------



## ipaddy

FiiO Willson said:


> No, It will not come with a remote control, but it has an APP, just like our other products


The app does not change volume. Pity.


----------



## ipaddy

Nisachar said:


> Ok.
> One small query : will the RCA lineouts switch off/bypassed as soon as a headphone jack is plugged in ( unlike the k5 pro )?
> 
> Also 1.5 w single ended seems just like the k5 pro. It’s single ended out put is underwhelming for the Heddphone and I have to switch to high gain to get some oomph out of that headset via the k5 pro. Not a desired sound quality
> ...


Seems that for even slightly power hungry headphones one has to switch to high gain, and turn that knob. Not a great thing.


----------



## jaxz

ATimoff said:


> @jaxz Hi. I would appreciate your feedback on listening to the 660s. A relative bought an 800s, but for some reason continues to look for sound in other headphone models. Is there really anything better for their cost? And another request, is the misunderstanding with 16 bit in the general sound mode solved (Win10)?



The tonality of the 600S obviously mantains. I always felt that the sound of the 660S had a graininess that detracted from the experience. Now it is much less obvious, it is almost no longer present.
Clarity and instrument separation is greatly increased from the 4.4mm jack. The sound is more airy and detailed.

The 16 bits only issue on Win 10 mantains

Cheers!


----------



## jaxz

Miles Gen said:


> Escuché el 660 con el k9 y maravilloso exquisito, suena realmente muy bien


Efectivamente, el sonido es muy detallado y claro. Es una muy buena combinación. En mi caso una mejora notable desde el combo D50/ Ember.


----------



## jaxz (Dec 24, 2021)

ipaddy said:


> Seems that for even slightly power hungry headphones one has to switch to high gain, and turn that knob. Not a great thing.



I know everyone hears different. In my case, for my 300 ohms Senns, middle gain - 4.4 mm - at 12 o clock its very very loud, almost unbearable.


----------



## mikedemunck

ATimoff said:


> @jaxz Hi. I would appreciate your feedback on listening to the 660s. A relative bought an 800s, but for some reason continues to look for sound in other headphone models. Is there really anything better for their cost? And another request, is the misunderstanding with 16 bit in the general sound mode solved (Win10)?


I also use the K9 pro / HD660s with the Ifi Zen Stream as a source. I love the combo. Detailed, clear sound, with a great soundstage. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## zibble

To Set  the default sample rate and bit depth in Windows - go to Settings/System/Sound. 

After turning on the K9Pro, under Output, select Output Device as "Speakers (FiiO USB DAC)," then click on Device Properties in the Output section. 

On the device properties page under "Related Settings," click on Additional Device Properties.

In the Speakers properties dialog which appears, click on the Advanced tab and select The Default Format using the drop down box, then click "OK". 

*[Input Supported by K9 Pro]*
K9 Pro supports USB input, optical input, coaxial input, line input, Bluetooth input, a total of 5 input methods, through the front panel INPUT button to switch the input


*The highest sample rate supported by each input mode*
USB: 384kHz/32bit, DSD256
Coaxial: 192kHz/24bit, coaxial does not support DOP
Optical fiber: up to 96kHz/24bit
Bluetooth: LDAC protocol supports up to 96k
Line: analog signal, pure amplification, no decoding


----------



## grasshopperuk

For anyone interested, Amazon UK have the AK version, mine arrived today and it passes the authenticity check.


----------



## looki look

ipaddy said:


> The app does not change volume. Pity.


I've got with the beta firmware a new app version to test too. And with that I have a volume control in the app and I can control it. (android 8 and 11 worked). So just wait until the new app version comes. In the 2.6 android version I even did not see a volume control in android 6 and 8. and android 6 could not connect. but new version is fine.


----------



## mikedemunck

looki look said:


> I've got with the beta firmware a new app version to test too. And with that I have a volume control in the app and I can control it. (android 8 and 11 worked). So just wait until the new app version comes. In the 2.6 android version I even did not see a volume control in android 6 and 8. and android 6 could not connect. but new version is fine.


That’s awesome. I hope Roon will also be able to control the volume… that would be amazing…


----------



## ipaddy

To FIIO:

I scratched off the coating on the back of the box, as I wanted to verify authenticity, and also ensure that I have the 4499 version (which cost $699). I scratched very carefully with plastic, but even so, more than a few numbers are not clear at all. And when I try entering numbers into the website of FIIO, I don't even get a response as to whether I guessed right or entered the wrong numbers. Can you help?


----------



## itsnein

ATimoff said:


> It remains to hear good news from the respected "azertyproxy" and subscribe to the ESS version!


why not the AK version? it's still exists


----------



## ipaddy

Giangi said:


> While it has MQA rendering issues, the K9 Pro is a great product imho. I hope they solve the problem


I wish they had avoided the MQA nonsense.

And spent the money they wasted on licensing and on internal MQA development on other improvements in the unit.


----------



## ipaddy

Giangi said:


> Two different devices, big big differences. Incomparable


I read a few reviews of the C3. Three times the price, and at least one reviewer had an initial DOA unit, and a second with issues. Not good.


----------



## ATimoff

@jaxz Thank you so much for your feedback on listening to the 660s. I will take this information into consideration. I'm definitely looking at the 800s. They have become a criterion for many. Stores sell them to us at a price of ~ 2 x k9 Pro. Good weekend!


----------



## ATimoff

@zibble It seems that everything was done. But there is no choice, except from 16 bit. See the source: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/page-55


----------



## ATimoff

@itsnein Intuition. Formally, k9Pro on 2 DAC ESS will have a full end-to-end balance. This will definitely not degrade the sound quality.    The new DAC ESS is not bad ... It's good when there is a choice. What do you think?


----------



## catom

Anyone know if the FiiO K9 is a good pairing with Focal headphones? Specifically Elegia? I don't mean so much in terms of power as the Elegia are easy to drive, but in terms of sound quality and any kind of coloring it may add to the music.

I'm in need of a new solid state amp. I'm currently using a Schiit Modius and a balanced hybrid tube amp. I don't know about the Magnius to pair with the Modius. I think it's a bit much in terms of power (maybe I'm wrong though). What's also nice about the K9 Pro is that it seems like I might be able to still use that hybrid tube amp and switch over to it?? Or use its solid state amp since it's a DAC as well, but has the output to other amp. That's pretty convenient right there.

I'm not sure how much better the DAC is, both being AKM chips, but I know the K9 using a better one...

It's tough because I'm half way there and was hoping to just pick up an amp for a few hundred bucks (maybe the THX AAA 789 from Drop or something). I do have the BTR5 but it's not doing it for me really. The BTR5 is awesome on the go, but at home for desktop use, I think I could be getting more. The inputs/outputs and the potentially upgraded DAC do have my looking though instead of just immediately getting that THX AAA 789 or even an amp from Schiit for the stack.


----------



## looki look

ipaddy said:


> To FIIO:
> 
> I scratched off the coating on the back of the box, as I wanted to verify authenticity, and also ensure that I have the 4499 version (which cost $699). I scratched very carefully with plastic, but even so, more than a few numbers are not clear at all. And when I try entering numbers into the website of FIIO, I don't even get a response as to whether I guessed right or entered the wrong numbers. Can you help?


I had the problem to find the scratch code. There was a sticker on the outer brown box which only looked like it is the scratch code (nothing to scratch there). In the end I found the real scratch code sticker on the inner (black) box. And it authenticated on the fiio website.


----------



## ipaddy

looki look said:


> I had the problem to find the scratch code. There was a sticker on the outer brown box which only looked like it is the scratch code (nothing to scratch there). In the end I found the real scratch code sticker on the inner (black) box. And it authenticated on the fiio website.


It also doesn't help that the language is not English, but I think Chinese. 

I suppose we don't have a non-4499 version yet, right? If so, then this should be ok. I don't think I have a defective unit, as it sounds fine. I'm a little annoyed that for headphones that need a lot of power, I have to go to the HIGH switch and go pretty far with the knob, but as long as no manufacturers make headphones even harder to drive, it should be ok.


----------



## WorksUnit

catom said:


> I'm in need of a new solid state amp. I'm currently using a Schiit Modius and a balanced hybrid tube amp. I don't know about the Magnius to pair with the Modius. I think it's a bit much in terms of power (maybe I'm wrong though). What's also nice about the K9 Pro is that it seems like I might be able to still use that hybrid tube amp and switch over to it?? Or use its solid state amp since it's a DAC as well, but has the output to other amp. That's pretty convenient right there


I took a punt on the K9 ( discount codes ) as a dac/pre into my tube amp.
Did not have massive expectations, but am very happy with the contrast to my Chord Mojo and Zendac2.
As an AIO, very happy with it too.


----------



## ipaddy (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm looking to control both my K9 Pro and and M11 Pro that is connected to it through a 4.4mm balanced cable at the same time with the FIIO Control App.

But I find that when I turn on bluetooth on the M11 Pro it stops sending signal through the 4.4mm cable, and I get silence from the K9. Is there a way to do it?


----------



## FiiO

ipaddy said:


> To FIIO:
> 
> I scratched off the coating on the back of the box, as I wanted to verify authenticity, and also ensure that I have the 4499 version (which cost $699). I scratched very carefully with plastic, but even so, more than a few numbers are not clear at all. And when I try entering numbers into the website of FIIO, I don't even get a response as to whether I guessed right or entered the wrong numbers. Can you help?


Dear friend,

Would you mind PM me the picture of the security code label so we could have a check for you? Thanks in advanced! 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

ipaddy said:


> I'm looking to control both my K9 Pro and and M11 Pro that is connected to it through a 4.4mm balanced cable at the same time with the FIIO Control App.
> 
> But I find that when I turn on bluetooth on the M11 Pro it stops sending signal through the 4.4mm cable, and I get silence from the K9. Is there a way to do it?


Dear friend,

Does the M11Pro connect to any Bluetooth receiver at that time? When the K9Pro is powered on and not in standby mode, it could be controlled via the FiiO Control app instead of switching the K9Pro to BT mode.

Best regards


----------



## Heroes Killer (Dec 28, 2021)

@FiiO Hello! Is it possible to use both USB-B and USB-C inputs for DAC? I'd like to connect K9 Pro as DAC for Windows PC (USB-B) and Nvidia Shield (USB-C).
I don't need to use both at the same time.

Also, is it ok to have just K9 Pro as DAC/AMP for Focal Stellia headphones? Or would I benefit from buying another AMP?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## itsnein

Heroes Killer said:


> @FiiO Hello! Is it possible to use both USB-B and USB-C inputs for DAC? I'd like to connect K9 Pro as DAC for Windows PC (USB-B) and Nvidia Shield (USB-C).
> 
> Also, is it ok to have just K9 Pro as DAC/AMP for Focal Stellia headphones? Or would I benefit from buying another AMP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


usb-c will override.

I have k9 connected to PC via usb-b.
And when I connect a phone or Mac via usb-c only this connection is used.


----------



## Heroes Killer

Thank you. That wouldn't be a problem, I don't need to use it at the same time.


----------



## Heroes Killer (Dec 28, 2021)

Another question... does the USB-C cable have to be OTG? I'd like to connect it as a DAC: USB-A on Shield (Android multimedia player) to USB-C input on K9 Pro but it seems there is no otg cable for that. Or is OTG cable needed only for USB-C to USB-C?


----------



## Peteio (Dec 28, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## mikedemunck (Dec 28, 2021)

Heroes Killer said:


> Another question... does the USB-C cable have to be OTG? I'd like to connect it as a DAC: USB-A on Shield (Android multimedia player) to USB-C input on K9 Pro but it seems there is no otg cable for that. Or is OTG cable needed only for USB-C to USB-C?


Yes, it has to be OTG when used with android/iOS. Connecting to a pc/Mac works fine with a normal usb-c cable. Don’t know for sure about a shield though


----------



## Heroes Killer

Damn, thanks.  

I'll buy something like this and just hope it works. 
https://www.alza.cz/trust-keyla-strong-4-in-1-usb-cablet-1m-d6280207.htm


----------



## hjf3Gd

Has anyone following this tried the K9 with a turntable using Line In? I just have and it's really disappointing. Not nearly enough power, even on high gain, to my HEDDphones. @FiiO Willson, what's going on with this? Line in is a known power, why does it not provide as much volume/power as using digital sources? Very disappointing.


----------



## Yaw69

hjf3Gd said:


> Has anyone following this tried the K9 with a turntable using Line In? I just have and it's really disappointing. Not nearly enough power, even on high gain, to my HEDDphones. @FiiO Willson, what's going on with this? Line in is a known power, why does it not provide as much volume/power as using digital sources? Very disappointing.


Turntable needs a preamp


----------



## hjf3Gd

It's Line out to Line in, surely that's supposed to work?


----------



## FiiO Willson

catom said:


> Anyone know if the FiiO K9 is a good pairing with Focal headphones? Specifically Elegia? I don't mean so much in terms of power as the Elegia are easy to drive, but in terms of sound quality and any kind of coloring it may add to the music.
> 
> I'm in need of a new solid state amp. I'm currently using a Schiit Modius and a balanced hybrid tube amp. I don't know about the Magnius to pair with the Modius. I think it's a bit much in terms of power (maybe I'm wrong though). What's also nice about the K9 Pro is that it seems like I might be able to still use that hybrid tube amp and switch over to it?? Or use its solid state amp since it's a DAC as well, but has the output to other amp. That's pretty convenient right there.
> 
> ...


I think the K9 Pro will make the Focal Elegia sound even better


----------



## FiiO Willson

ipaddy said:


> It also doesn't help that the language is not English, but I think Chinese.
> 
> I suppose we don't have a non-4499 version yet, right? If so, then this should be ok. I don't think I have a defective unit, as it sounds fine. I'm a little annoyed that for headphones that need a lot of power, I have to go to the HIGH switch and go pretty far with the knob, but as long as no manufacturers make headphones even harder to drive, it should be ok.


Now shipping K9 Pro is all AK4499 version,please do not worry~


----------



## FiiO Willson

Heroes Killer said:


> @FiiO Hello! Is it possible to use both USB-B and USB-C inputs for DAC? I'd like to connect K9 Pro as DAC for Windows PC (USB-B) and Nvidia Shield (USB-C).
> I don't need to use both at the same time.
> 
> Also, is it ok to have just K9 Pro as DAC/AMP for Focal Stellia headphones? Or would I benefit from buying another AMP?
> ...


1, you can use both USB-B and USB-C inputs for DAC，but there only one work at the same time.By design, the Type-C input is first, and when there is no device on the Type-C input, it will instead identify whether there is a device plugged into the USB-B port

2,for Focal Stellia headphones, Just K9 Pro as DAC/AMP is ok


----------



## FiiO Willson

hjf3Gd said:


> Has anyone following this tried the K9 with a turntable using Line In? I just have and it's really disappointing. Not nearly enough power, even on high gain, to my HEDDphones. @FiiO Willson, what's going on with this? Line in is a known power, why does it not provide as much volume/power as using digital sources? Very disappointing.


When you use Line in , the power is lower than USB in, There are many objective reasons.


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> When you use Line in , the power is lower than USB in, There are many objective reasons.


Is it written in tech spec?
Idea was to try external DAC and use k9 as headphone amp (thx aaa part). So its not possible?


----------



## ahmonge

hjf3Gd said:


> It's Line out to Line in, surely that's supposed to work?


Unles your turntable has a phono preamp included or you connect one between the phono cartridge output and the K9 line in. It won’t work properly.


----------



## hjf3Gd

ahmonge said:


> Unles your turntable has a phono preamp included or you connect one between the phono cartridge output and the K9 line in. It won’t work properly.


My turntable has a phono preamp included. It has the option of "phono" or "line" out. Line out is selected and should provide more power than "phono". The K9 doesn't amplify the signal adequately, I had the volume knob turned all the way round to max. Is this a design flaw or an issue with my unit?

There are occasions where I'd like to listen to vinyl with headphones.....


----------



## ahmonge

hjf3Gd said:


> My turntable has a phono preamp included. It has the option of "phono" or "line" out. Line out is selected and should provide more power than "phono"


Could you try another amplifier to see where the problem lies?


----------



## ahmonge

hjf3Gd said:


> There are occasions where I'd like to listen to vinyl with headphones.....


Sure it's a great experience!


----------



## hjf3Gd

ahmonge said:


> Could you try another amplifier to see where the problem lies?


Works fine with my other amp......


----------



## ahmonge

hjf3Gd said:


> Works fine with my other amp......


So I would try K9 with another line source to be sure who is the faulty one


----------



## Yaw69

ahmonge said:


> So I would try K9 with another line source to be sure who is the faulty one


Did you set the k9pro to high gain?


----------



## Eslaron (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello, my first post here, and right off the bat about the K9 Pro which I recently got delivered to my place.

Using it as a BT receiver for my studio monitors connected via XLR and for my IEMs (Mangird Tea via 4.4mm currently) and HD600 via XLR.

In general, a pretty fine chunk of electronics, but before I get to the sound quality etc. I would like to highlight that... it zaps me when I touch it for the first time after a while. Some electrostatic discharge is happening on it's chassis and even the volume knob. Once I even saw a white spark of electricity between my finger and the chassis. I don't know if my hands are super dry or it is my wristwatch or it is my electrical installation since this is a pretty old apartment and the connectors have no insulation, but nevertheless something funky is happening today.


----------



## Peteio

hjf3Gd said:


> My turntable has a phono preamp included. It has the option of "phono" or "line" out. Line out is selected and should provide more power than "phono".


Line out is for when you want to bypass the inbuilt phono and use a higher quality phono amp therefore it's much lower power output.
Have you tried selecting phono on your turntable when connecting to the K9?


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO Willson. When will the interested public be able to get acquainted with the presentation of version 2 x DAC_ESS on this forum? Or will there be another information branch? A very useful forum!


----------



## hjf3Gd

ahmonge said:


> So I would try K9 with another line source to be sure who is the faulty one


I don’t have another line source. The turntable works fine with my other integrated amp, it’s obvious to me the K9 isn’t great in this regard but I’d like to hear from anyone else who’s tried the Line in.


Yaw69 said:


> Did you set the k9pro to high gain?


Yes, it’s always on high gain to power my HEDDphones. Works fine with USB but not enough power/volume when using Line in…



Peteio said:


> Line out is for when you want to bypass the inbuilt phono and use a higher quality phono amp therefore it's much lower power output.
> Have you tried selecting phono on your turntable when connecting to the K9?


My turntable‘s instructions state that the phono output is of less power than the Line out…..it was my understanding that “phono” is for connection to an external phone stage, but I’m relatively new at all this so happy to be corrected


----------



## KaiFi

hjf3Gd said:


> My turntable‘s instructions state that the phono output is of less power than the Line out…..it was my understanding that “phono” is for connection to an external phone stage, but I’m relatively new at all this so happy to be corrected



You are correct; Peteio has it backwards. "Phono" is the weaker signal for bypassing the built-in preamp. "Line" means line-level audio from the built-in preamp.


----------



## hjf3Gd

KaiFi said:


> You are correct; Peteio has it backwards. "Phono" is the weaker signal for bypassing the built-in preamp. "Line" means line-level audio from the built-in preamp.


Thanks for confirming that KaiFi, thought I was going mad!!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Eslaron said:


> Hello, my first post here, and right off the bat about the K9 Pro which I recently got delivered to my place.
> 
> Using it as a BT receiver for my studio monitors connected via XLR and for my IEMs (Mangird Tea via 4.4mm currently) and HD600 via XLR.
> 
> In general, a pretty fine chunk of electronics, but before I get to the sound quality etc. I would like to highlight that... it zaps me when I touch it for the first time after a while. Some electrostatic discharge is happening on it's chassis and even the volume knob. Once I even saw a white spark of electricity between my finder and the chassis. I don't know if my hands are super dry or it is my wristwatch or it is my electrical installation since this is a pretty old apartment and the connectors have no insulation, but nevertheless something funky is happening today.


It is not very good, K9 Pro is three plugs with grounding, i suggest you check whether your circuit has effective protection,


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> @FiiO Willson. When will the interested public be able to get acquainted with the presentation of version 2 x DAC_ESS on this forum? Or will there be another information branch? A very useful forum!


Hello Friend,
I think the ESS version  should also be here.

I'm happy to tell you that the ES9038Pro*2 version should be available in China by the 20th of next month!


----------



## Peteio

hjf3Gd said:


> Thanks for confirming that KaiFi, thought I was going mad!!


Apologies, I stand corrected!
Out of interest what turntable are you using?


----------



## Ab10

So K9 Pro is safe to buy now? I know the click issue in this thread with One Red Light.
Anything else...


----------



## Eslaron (Dec 31, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> It is not very good, K9 Pro is three plugs with grounding, i suggest you check whether your circuit has effective protection,


Well this involves a few factors, and it will take some time to find the root cause, but most probably it's the connectors in my walls, pretty ancient and no insulation, so even tough I use a surge protector the insulation does not properly run through the walls since there is none in the electrical installation in my current apartment. This kind of defeats the point.

#UPDATE

Electrostatic discharges were a one day hiccup. All good now.


----------



## WorksUnit

Ab10 said:


> So K9 Pro is safe to buy now? I know the click issue in this thread with One Red Light.
> Anything else...


Just buy from a seller with a decent return policy. Much like anything else really.


----------



## azertyproxy

Happy New Year everyone!
I would like to try the new firmware (beta). Do you have a link? i cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Stealer

Happy New Year, everyone!!!
Can the K9pro apps be installed on a tablet? if yes.. any known procedure and place to download the apps?


----------



## Ab10

Stealer said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!!
> Can the K9pro apps be installed on a tablet? if yes.. any known procedure and place to download the apps?



Do you mean 'Fiio Control App'? If the answer is yes, it is available in the play store.


----------



## llysender

Just demoed the K9 pro today and am now a proud owner of the product. Between the naturalistic decay, non boosted natural transients and endless abyss of correct non boosted micro details it was a love at first listen. Such a delicate soundscape seems pretty hard to come by these days. Honestly I was really surprised that this was using a AKM chipset and not a ESS chipset because of how uncoloured and natural sounding it is. Whats best about this DAC/AMP is the vocals and how it tickles all the correct head and neck muscles making you want to sing along.

@FiiO Willson will the ESS version keep the same pure sounding characteristics as the AKM version? I think like the K5pro this can potentially be a blind rec if the ESS version keeps everything good about the AKM version.


----------



## azertyproxy (Jan 3, 2022)

I tried the new firmware 1.15 beta version on my K9 pro. Sadly, the cliks issue is still here


----------



## FiiO

azertyproxy said:


> I tried the new firmware 1.15 beta version on my K9 pro. Sadly, the cliks issue is still here


The engineer haven't found the solution for this certain issue yet. But the problem would not appear in the ESS version.  We will update to you again when we have futher progress. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Stealer said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!!!
> Can the K9pro apps be installed on a tablet? if yes.. any known procedure and place to download the apps?


And if you could not find it in play store, you could donwload the FiiO Control app from our forum: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105071628040377809&tid=17
How to control K9 Pro on FiiO Music App or FiiO Contol: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557553.html

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

llysender said:


> Just demoed the K9 pro today and am now a proud owner of the product. Between the naturalistic decay, non boosted natural transients and endless abyss of correct non boosted micro details it was a love at first listen. Such a delicate soundscape seems pretty hard to come by these days. Honestly I was really surprised that this was using a AKM chipset and not a ESS chipset because of how uncoloured and natural sounding it is. Whats best about this DAC/AMP is the vocals and how it tickles all the correct head and neck muscles making you want to sing along.
> 
> @FiiO Willson will the ESS version keep the same pure sounding characteristics as the AKM version? I think like the K5pro this can potentially be a blind rec if the ESS version keeps everything good about the AKM version.


Hi, I think different chips maybe have differences in sound.
The ESS version and AKM version, are done by the same engineers, so I think the overall performance should also be better


----------



## FiiO

*To Get a Support Stand for FiiO K9 Pro (AKM) for Free!!*








To thank you for your support, our K9 Pro (AKM version) users, we are preparing a surprise-- a dedicated support stand designed for the K9 Pro will be sent as a gift for you. This is a support stand that can help to settle the device in an upright manner, saving more space for the desktop, clean and comfortable. (Dimensions: about 80*45*30mm)



How to reach it?

--Contact the consultant on our official AliExpress Store or send an email to support@fiio.com or PM @FiiO , providing the valid SN code of your K9 Pro and relevant purchase receipt.

--Activity time: From January 4th to 25th, 2022.

K9 Pro on our AliExpress Store:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003219091314.html



_Notes:

--The support stand is free, but the freight charge, relevant custom duties and other fees should be undertaken by the applied user.

--This activity is only for the K9 Pro (AKM version but not ESS).

--One K9 Pro can only get one support stand. Limited seats. First come, first served!_



Best wishes,

Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## looki look (Jan 4, 2022)

I have "improved" mine with printed Labels (Brother Label printer p-touch cube). I'll attach the label files too. (the reflection on the volume knob is my dvd-board, if you wonder)


----------



## mikedemunck

looki look said:


> I have "improved" mine with printed Labels (Brother Label printer p-touch cube). I'll attach the label files too.


No offence, but: Damn that's ugly


----------



## looki look

its not perfect, but in low light you only see the text and I dont need now a flashlight to read the labels...


----------



## Alien HP

looki look said:


> its not perfect, but in low light you only see the text and I dont need now a flashlight to read the labels...


That's true. Also the three way toggle switches could be better.


----------



## looki look

yes, exactly this kind of toggles I had in mind when I first used the 3 way toggles and thought: these toggles will not last long when used often. But hopefully I'm wrong and they have a good long time stability.


----------



## inseconds99

When can we get the new version in the US?


----------



## ATimoff

@llysender Let's wait for the presentation and first look at the characteristics of the ESS version. It is expected that the physical separation of DAC channels will lead to an increase in some characteristics. But then it all depends on how Fiio saved or did not save on double strapping. The sound handwriting of AKM and ESS is also different. A matter of taste. Personally, I'm used to the "ESS Sabre32 9018" of my very, very old "Audiolab M-DAC". By the way, it's funny to see how the characteristics of the "K5Pro ESS" have changed compared to the previous AKM version. Take a look. I'm glad Fiio sticks to one sound concept anyway. This is exactly what you described in the mini-review.


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO K9Pro with support stand*


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO  Wonderful...  In the new version...  Will the hot blocks of the circuit be at the bottom or at the top? Cooling is not regressing? The forum has previously complained of some overheating. Please clarify.


----------



## Sajid Amit

Hello, owners of the K9 pro, how are you enjoying the sound? Curious about the sonic presentation...


----------



## ATimoff

A great forum. I found the answer myself in its immensity.  Judging by the photo, the heat radiators will be both at the top and at the bottom. The heat flow will change. With the vertical arrangement of the housing, we will get additional degrees of heat in the middle... What is located there? I'm not drawing any conclusions. Scheme:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/page-20


----------



## jaxz

How I can check the firmware version?


----------



## Yaw69

I think on Mac by checking your usb connections. Maybe also on pc


----------



## ra990

Is there no XLR 4 port on this? Just a space for it that I can see, but no actual connection? What's the story with that?


----------



## itsnein

ra990 said:


> Is there no XLR 4 port on this? Just a space for it that I can see, but no actual connection? What's the story with that?


it is a cap on the photo. XLR4 exists under it


----------



## Eslaron (Jan 5, 2022)

So another batch of my impressions:

It gets warm over time, noticeably, but never hot. It has lots of power, currently I switched to low gain. HD600s are a comfortable listen betwen 25 and 50% of the volume knob. Lately I got my hands on Focal Clear Mg and it's even louder, probably due to it's 50 Ohm impedance compared to HD600s 300 Ohm. I run both headphones via balanced XLR.

I also use it to power my Mangird Tea IEMs via balanced 4.4mm (I also have Fiio FH7 and F9 Pro so I will try them on this device) and a pair of Mackie MR524 studio monitors via balanced XLR in pre-amp mode.

The source of the audio signal is either one of my Android devices via Bluetooth or my Macbook Pro/PC via USB through a KVM switch built into my monitor.

My operating system is either Arch Linux (Manjaro) or MacOS Monterey. Runs smoothly. The only hiccup I noticed is that the IEMs  at first got gradually to full power as if the unit decided not to flood it with power right off the bat, and now switching between studio monitors, headphones and sources works seamlessly.

The only thing I am eagerly waiting for is the new firmware and android app with the volume control functionality which is a must when you sit with your tablet away from the AMP and the music plays through speakers/studio monitors. It was a letdown when I paired the K9 with Fiio Control app and I was unable to change the volume without physically interacting with the device.

Fiio confirmed they are working on it so I patiently wait 

And the sound? I don't do measurements. Everything gets enough power to crack my skull with sheer volume. Sound is clean. I didn't notice that my HD600s started to play differently - colder or warmer tonality. Maybe my 32 years old ears aren't sensitive enough to notice the nuances. 

Focal Clear Mgs are fresh and new, so I will post the impressions later.

Nevertheless, K9 Pro is doing it's job - being my central audio processing unit


----------



## Davywhizz

I've had the K5 Pro for some time, which I used as part of my main hifi, just as a headphone amp. I'd read a lot about the K9 and waited with interest for the launch. When it came out, I couldn't resist, so I bought one, intending to use it in the desktop system in my office, to drive headphones and some powered monitors. However, I decided to try it out in the hifi first and was so impressed it's now not only the headphone amp, it's replaced the DACs in my streamer and amp. So it's now the hub of the whole system. Sound is always hard to describe, but the K9 Pro is on another level to what I had: so clear, rhythmic, free of any unwanted noise and, above all, so musical. Instruments and voices sound exactly as they should, with all the right overtones and transients, great separation and stereo imaging. I still like the K5 very much, but it's like a toy in comparison. My only criticism of the K9, which has been noted here already, is that it's hard to read the front panel input/output options even in good light.  As I'm only switching between headphone and DAC outputs, via a toggle switch, and between coaxial and optical inputs, it's not too much of a hardship. I should be able to do it without the flashlight soon. It's a shame the K9 has this slight design flaw, because it's a beautiful thing to look at.


----------



## Eslaron (Jan 5, 2022)

It's hard for me to compare K9 to other amps since my only other amp is... the BTR5 which is in a completely different league and it's hard to draw a comparison. I wanted a device that would satisfy my moderate needs and I don't plan on buying any other desktop amp. I wanted to reach a certain level and so far that has proven to be satisfactory.

Also somone said, perhaps @FiiO Willson, that K9 Pro has no direct competition. I disagree, there is - Topping DX7 Pro. It's based on ESS Sabre, also a fully balanced construction, and has something which Fiio didn't provide - a remote control. The only criticism from AudioScienceReview is that it has high output impedance for headphones which may or may not affect the headphone's overall tonality.

And so fair I haven't seen anyone from the known english speaking audiophiles to review/do proper measurements for K9 Pro, so people who like to look at graphs and numbers can't compare this device to it's competitors yet.


----------



## Stealer

FiiO said:


> And if you could not find it in play store, you could donwload the FiiO Control app from our forum: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105071628040377809&tid=17
> How to control K9 Pro on FiiO Music App or FiiO Contol: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557553.html
> 
> Best regards


Thank you..


----------



## looki look (Jan 6, 2022)

Eslaron said:


> The only thing I am eagerly waiting for is the new firmware and android app with the volume control functionality which is a must when you sit with your tablet away from the AMP and the music plays through speakers/studio monitors. It was a letdown when I paired the K9 with Fiio Control app and I was unable to change the volume without physically interacting with the device.


I tried with the new app version to connect through bluetooth (used usb and coax before). My new android 11 sees the k9pro and the music app connects to it too, and the sound doesn't come off the speaker of the phone as soon as the k9pro is connected, but the k9pro stays quiet - no music. Probably the new app has
a bug there. (wanted to test if I can replace my Sonos connect with Android/FiiO Music App). It seems that other apps (vlc media player, foobar) have the same problem.
so probably the beta15 firmware I have in the moment the reason?

6.jan: just tried on android 8: same problem: no sound on k9pro bt input when playing fiio music app (connection light looks ok and app and android bluetooth say connected)


----------



## Kitarist

Does anyone own A90 and also the K9 Pro and could tell how do they compare to each other?


----------



## Telin

Kitarist said:


> Does anyone own A90 and also the K9 Pro and could tell how do they compare to each other?


K9 Pro is an AIO and the A90 is a HP AMP, how do you do compare that?


----------



## FiiO

If you have the K9Pro, you could get this support stand for only paying the shipping cost! Please feel free to contact us!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Eslaron said:


> It's hard for me to compare K9 to other amps since my only other amp is... the BTR5 which is in a completely different league and it's hard to draw a comparison. I wanted a device that would satisfy my moderate needs and I don't plan on buying any other desktop amp. I wanted to reach a certain level and so far that has proven to be satisfactory.
> 
> Also somone said, perhaps @FiiO Willson, that K9 Pro has no direct competition. I disagree, there is - Topping DX7 Pro. It's based on ESS Sabre, also a fully balanced construction, and has something which Fiio didn't provide - a remote control. The only criticism from AudioScienceReview is that it has high output impedance for headphones which may or may not affect the headphone's overall tonality.
> 
> And so fair I haven't seen anyone from the known english speaking audiophiles to review/do proper measurements for K9 Pro, so people who like to look at graphs and numbers can't compare this device to it's competitors yet.


Thank you for your support.
The K9 Pro is not scheduled for review because of the limited quantity (many places are already sold out). So the reviews you see online are basically user reviews. 
Our idea is very simple, the number of small, can not do a big publicity, otherwise many users know that can not buy will blame us.
The new K9 Pro ESS version has sufficient quantity and will arrange some professional reviews.


----------



## Moon5123

Eslaron said:


> So another batch of my impressions:
> 
> It gets warm over time, noticeably, but never hot. It has lots of power, currently I switched to low gain. HD600s are a comfortable listen betwen 25 and 50% of the volume knob. Lately I got my hands on Focal Clear Mg and it's even louder, probably due to it's 50 Ohm impedance compared to HD600s 300 Ohm. I run both headphones via balanced XLR.
> 
> ...


I don't know how your h600s is working on just 25 to 50% of volume knob in lower gain, I tried my hd560s on both 6.5mm and 4.4mm I had to go to mid gain and 1PM(60%) on balanced and 2 PM(~70%),
For sundara mid gain 75% volume on single ended and 60% to 65% on balanced.
Maybe I am missing something is it because k9 produce 1.1w in 300 ohm? Or something is wrong with my unit!
But yeah k9 never got hot to touch even I was covering it with a microfibre cloth, it was just bit warm after some time.


----------



## Moon5123

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your support.
> The K9 Pro is not scheduled for review because of the limited quantity (many places are already sold out). So the reviews you see online are basically user reviews.
> Our idea is very simple, the number of small, can not do a big publicity, otherwise many users know that can not buy will blame us.
> The new K9 Pro ESS version has sufficient quantity and will arrange some professional reviews.


Really sketchy move though, you should have atleast sent some unit to few good reviewers, I bought the k9 pro because I trust fiio after using many fiio products so I felt like taking blind faith on fiio before buying it
. But most of the users are not buying k9 pro is just because there is no reviews available is what I feel.

I believe k9 pro punches way over the price sound way ahead of competition. Many of it buyer can resale them in future but due to lack of reviews the price won't fetch.


----------



## Moon5123

Sajid Amit said:


> Hello, owners of the K9 pro, how are you enjoying the sound? Curious about the sonic presentation...


My opinion here not an audiophile just an old fiio fan. Basically I do not know much about audiophile stuffs so take my opinion with a grain of salt.
I really liked the dynamics and soundstage of k9 pro. Its the best I have heard till now, just have zen combo, tr amp, fiio x3 3 and chord mojo for comparison.
I like the bass of k9 pro more have enough punch and dynamics never meddled with lower mids very comparable to chord mojo bass in line mode.
Mids on the k9 is way fwd even than chord mojo which makes the sound coming very natural. Male and female voices sounds like they should and guitars hits and bass plucks are very audible and more fwd than whatever I heard till now.
Highs are very balanced and acurate never became sibilant.

Compared to chord mojo line out to line in of k9, I was hard pressed to find any difference at first but I found K9 is having better details mids and highs are bit more tamed. Compared to chord mojo and its amo section to k9 I found that chord sounded bit dryer and lost some dynamics.

Compared to tramp the k9 pro sound more energetic and mids are way more fwd than tramp. Tramp sounded v shaped compared to k9. Tramp was fatiguing to listen after some hours but k9 was never fatiguing.

Just was bit disappointed that k9 did not sound much better than chord mojo on line out mode to k9 line in mode, may be I was expecting some drumroll magic with k9 i guess.

I have heard the people saying that THX amps are cold and dryer but have high details retrieval. I don't know what woodoo magic fiio did and k9 never sounder cold, dryer and also had enough details.

Over all I like the bit warm and holographic sound of k9 pro its a really worth it investment I have done till now.


----------



## Moon5123

Telin said:


> K9 Pro is an AIO and the A90 is a HP AMP, how do you do compare that?


Whats the difference in AIO and HP amp? I mean we can use k9 pro in "line in" mode taking input from other dacs in 4.4mm balanced or rca single ended so its just behaving like a HP amp in "line in" mode right ?


----------



## Eslaron

Moon5123 said:


> I don't know how your h600s is working on just 25 to 50% of volume knob in lower gain, I tried my hd560s on both 6.5mm and 4.4mm I had to go to mid gain and 1PM(60%) on balanced and 2 PM(~70%),
> For sundara mid gain 75% volume on single ended and 60% to 65% on balanced.
> Maybe I am missing something is it because k9 produce 1.1w in 300 ohm? Or something is wrong with my unit!
> But yeah k9 never got hot to touch even I was covering it with a microfibre cloth, it was just bit warm after some tI


I will check again, I probably made a mistake and the actual knob position is higher.


----------



## llysender

Moon5123 said:


> Really sketchy move though, you should have atleast sent some unit to few good reviewers, I bought the k9 pro because I trust fiio after using many fiio products so I felt like taking blind faith on fiio before buying it
> . But most of the users are not buying k9 pro is just because there is no reviews available is what I feel.
> 
> I believe k9 pro punches way over the price sound way ahead of competition. Many of it buyer can resale them in future but due to lack of reviews the price won't fetch.


Oh yeah totally agree with you there. I went into my local headphone shop to buy the liric and only demoed the k9 pro to get it off my bucket list. Its only after hearing that i realised it was something special and bought it instead of the headphone.

Honestly it reminds me alot of the ibasso dx311mk2 on steroids.

Then again i should be thankful for fiio not sending out review copies as i would have never gotten my hands on one due to it being wiped clean within the first week.


----------



## Eslaron (Jan 8, 2022)

llysender said:


> Oh yeah totally agree with you there. I went into my local headphone shop to buy the liric and only demoed the k9 pro to get it off my bucket list. Its only after hearing that i realised it was something special and bought it instead of the headphone.
> 
> Honestly it reminds me alot of the ibasso dx311mk2 on steroids.
> 
> Then again i should be thankful for fiio not sending out review copies as i would have never gotten my hands on one due to it being wiped clean within the first week.


I bought the K9 because of BTR5 and F9 Pro and technical performance of FH7 (but horrible fit for my ears), so I knew that Fiio gives good package, build quality and the sound is satisfactory, and K9 matched all my dac/amp needs and and I heard that if something has an AKM chip it means it's good, so I bought it as soon as a unit appeared at my local audiophile shop. And so far I cannot complain.


----------



## Moon5123

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you all for your recognition of K9 Pro!
> There are other people's messages I also read, so I won't thank them all
> You are all very objective
> 
> ...


Thanks I was able to buy one from fiio india site, really loving the product.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Eslaron said:


> I bought the K9 because of BTR5 and F9 Pro and technical performance of FH7 (but horrible fit for my ears), so I knew that Fiio gives good package, build quality and the sound is satisfactory, and K9 matched all my dac/amp needs and and I heard that if something has an AKM chip it means it's good, so I bought it as soon as a unit appeared at my local audiophile shop. And so far I cannot complain.


----------



## Moon5123

llysender said:


> Oh yeah totally agree with you there. I went into my local headphone shop to buy the liric and only demoed the k9 pro to get it off my bucket list. Its only after hearing that i realised it was something special and bought it instead of the headphone.
> 
> Honestly it reminds me alot of the ibasso dx311mk2 on steroids.
> 
> Then again i should be thankful for fiio not sending out review copies as i would have never gotten my hands on one due to it being wiped clean within the first week.


Yeah see where you coming from, but still they should have send a few copies to reviewers as I dont see k9 pro out of stock from most of the sites yet so this means they have made enough copies.
And a single review copy tend to roll between multiple reviewers once they are done with the review in most cases.

I honestly believe a product without a review in 21st century will be always considered sketchy by many peoples.


----------



## Moon5123

Eslaron said:


> I bought the K9 because of BTR5 and F9 Pro and technical performance of FH7 (but horrible fit for my ears), so I knew that Fiio gives good package, build quality and the sound is satisfactory, and K9 matched all my dac/amp needs and and I heard that if something has an AKM chip it means it's good, so I bought it as soon as a unit appeared at my local audiophile shop. And so far I cannot complain.


Yeah thats whats I also thought.
I got fiio fd5 a while ago and believe me liked is more than Moondrop blessing 2. Even though b2 are bit bit more detailed but lacks the dynamics and punch of fd5 even I have never heard a IEM having sound stage more than hifiman sundara or hd560s. Really fiio never fails to surprise.


----------



## Moon5123

Eslaron said:


> I will check again, I probably made a mistake and the actual knob position is higher.


Please confirm!! You have made me worried 😭🙏🙏


----------



## Bookutus

Here is one of the "rare" reviews: https://kopfbox.de/testberichte/dap-khv-testberichte/fiio-k9-pro-testbericht/
I am writing in german only, so you have to use Google translate it....


----------



## jaxz

Where's to find beta firmware?


----------



## Eslaron (Jan 8, 2022)

Bookutus said:


> Here is one of the "rare" reviews: https://kopfbox.de/testberichte/dap-khv-testberichte/fiio-k9-pro-testbericht/
> I am writing in german only, so you have to use Google translate it....


An INTERNATIONAL forum board for audiophiles where people mainly use ENGLISH, but here's a review in German, and if you don't know German language well enough then use google translate... I'll pass on this offer.


----------



## hjf3Gd

Eslaron said:


> An INTERNATIONAL forum board for audiophiles where people mainly use ENGLISH, but here's a review in German, and if you don't know German language well enough then use google translate... I'll pass on this offer.


If you've never used Google translate to translate a web page it's really easy - just paste the link into the translate (German in this case) pane, it'll come up as a link in the English box to the right; click on that and the whole page is presented in English, plus cookie pop-ups etc.
I've read the review and it's a bit too glowing for me to accept it as an objective review, but that's my personal opinion.
How about a US owner of a K9 pro offer to loan their unit to Z Reviews? He seems to mainly cover headphone related stuff and I'd like to see what he has to say about it...


----------



## Immortal

looki look said:


> I tried with the new app version to connect through bluetooth (used usb and coax before). My new android 11 sees the k9pro and the music app connects to it too, and the sound doesn't come off the speaker of the phone as soon as the k9pro is connected, but the k9pro stays quiet - no music. Probably the new app has
> a bug there. (wanted to test if I can replace my Sonos connect with Android/FiiO Music App). It seems that other apps (vlc media player, foobar) have the same problem.
> so probably the beta15 firmware I have in the moment the reason?
> 
> 6.jan: just tried on android 8: same problem: no sound on k9pro bt input when playing fiio music app (connection light looks ok and app and android bluetooth say connected)



Just received my k9 and I have the same problem when connecting through BT. I used an android 12 device and an android 9 device, nothing changes.
Anyone has solved this? At this moment I'm unable to connect through bluetooth to reproduce music, basically.


----------



## Davywhizz

I've only tried Bluetooth once, just to check it worked. My Samsung Galaxy phone - three years old - recognised the K9 and I was able to use Amazon Music HD with it. It was all very smooth, no problems. I looked at the Fiio app while I was connected but I didn't change any settings.


----------



## Immortal

So, my k9 is connected using the provided USB cable and nothing more. 
When I switch to BT mode, the k9 tries to pair with a BT device.
At the same moment, on my windows 10 pc I have an alert "USB device not recognized". In this precise instant, my phone is apparently connected to the k9.
However, when I press the play button on my phone, the bluetooth connection disconnected (phone) and the "USB device" seen in my decive manager disappears (pc).

Am I the only one with this issue?


----------



## Moon5123 (Jan 8, 2022)

Is any one else facing this bug ?
K9 in high gain when switched from pre mode to HP mode by changing the switch all the way down, output seems to be changing automatically after some seconds again and again between HP and PRE mode. And during this change the k9 pro makes click sounds ?
Its very much reproducing every time in high mode and when I move the switch to all the way down.


----------



## llysender

Moon5123 said:


> Is any one else facing this bug ?
> K9 in high gain when switched from pre mode to HP mode by changing the switch all the way down, output seems to be changing automatically after some seconds again and again between HP and PRE mode. And during this change the k9 pro makes click sounds ?
> Its very much reproducing every time in high mode and when I move the switch to all the way down.


Just curous which firmware version version are you using? At lest on ver 1.1.13 I cant reproduce that bug and cant jam the switch in the inbetween position.


----------



## Moon5123

llysender said:


> Just curous which firmware version version are you using? At lest on ver 1.1.13 I cant reproduce that bug and cant jam the switch in the inbetween position.


My unit came with 1.1.13 out of the box, I reproduced it by jamming the first switch all the way down.
Let me try to create a video.


----------



## Moon5123

The way to reproduce the issue is as below.
1. Move the first switch all the way down apply bit more pressure to move the switch down.
2. Move the gain to high gain as it only reproduce in high gain. When switching to other gain its working fine.
3. Play some music, wait for few sec 10 or 20 sec the audio output switches from HP to DAC mode (the volume slider was not changing the volume on my xb30 speaker.

Attached a video link where the sound was first played in sundara and then in fee sec it auto changes to DAC mode with some internal clicks in K9 pro.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ok47VIivoarY99wN5PyZH10OZZpU11RT/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Eslaron

Moon5123 said:


> Please confirm!! You have made me worried 😭🙏🙏


So right now I am burning in my Focal Clear Mg. K9 is set on low gain. No EQ. Volume knob on 75% And they are loud! I don't even dare to put them on my head


----------



## Moon5123

Eslaron said:


> So right now I am burning in my Focal Clear Mg. K9 is set on low gain. No EQ. Volume knob on 75% And they are loud! I don't even dare to put them on my head



Thats quite loud, but given its clear mg its expected, thank for confirming.


----------



## Eslaron

Moon5123 said:


> Thats quite loud, but given its clear mg its expected, thank for confirming.


It thanks to their sensitivity of 104 dB and impedance of 55 Ohm. I will do the same with HD600, they need more power/volume to get as loud.


----------



## Moon5123

Eslaron said:


> It thanks to their sensitivity of 104 dB and impedance of 55 Ohm. I will do the same with HD600, they need more power/volume to get as loud.


Can you also help to test out below issue which is reproduceable in my unit (if you have few mins to spare):

The way to reproduce the issue is as below.
1. Move the first switch all the way down apply bit more pressure to move the switch down.
2. Move the gain to high gain as it only reproduce in high gain. When switching to other gain its working fine.
3. Play some music, wait for few sec 10 or 20 sec the audio output switches from HP to DAC mode (the volume slider was not changing the volume on my xb30 speaker.

Attached a video link where the sound was first played in sundara and then in fee sec it auto changes to DAC mode with some internal clicks in K9 pro.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ok47VIivoarY99wN5PyZH10OZZpU11RT/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## FiiO

Immortal said:


> So, my k9 is connected using the provided USB cable and nothing more.
> When I switch to BT mode, the k9 tries to pair with a BT device.
> At the same moment, on my windows 10 pc I have an alert "USB device not recognized". In this precise instant, my phone is apparently connected to the k9.
> However, when I press the play button on my phone, the bluetooth connection disconnected (phone) and the "USB device" seen in my decive manager disappears (pc).
> ...


Dear friend,

Please try to clear the K9Pro and reconnect again first: you can long press [INPUT] for 5 seconds to force the K9 Pro to pair with the new device. And please check whether the volume of the mobile phone have been set to higher level?
And does the output mode of the K9Pro have been switched correctly:

*DAC* means that the output is switched to the rear panel, and the volume knob cannot adjust the volume. At this time, there is no sound from the earphone port on the front panel.
*PRE* means that the output is switched to the rear panel, and the volume knob can adjust the volume. At this time, there is no sound from the headphone port on the front panel.
*HP *means that the output is switched to the front panel, and the volume knob can adjust the volume. At this time, there is no sound from the rear panel interface. Please turn to the [HP] file to connect the earphones.

Best regards


----------



## ATimoff

Audiophile friends. Who enthusiastically describe their perception of the K9 Pro sound. Keep in mind that you are not characterizing the device, but the sound features colored by the included digital filter (6 types?). Specify which filter was enabled. It is even better to compare the sound of different filters. Which filter do you like best and why? If you don't feel the difference, then there is something wrong in the existing sound path... Filters affect not only the scene, localization, dynamics, color of sound, but also fatigue when listening. I am also glad that the previously noticed heating of the device is insignificant. Fiio Filters:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/page-50


----------



## Davywhizz

I think I read that the low pass filters only apply to the K9 Bluetooth output but now I can't find the reference - please can someone confirm that or correct it?


----------



## Immortal (Jan 10, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please try to clear the K9Pro and reconnect again first: you can long press [INPUT] for 5 seconds to force the K9 Pro to pair with the new device. And please check whether the volume of the mobile phone have been set to higher level?
> And does the output mode of the K9Pro have been switched correctly:
> ...



I'll try to clarify my workflow here. The goal is to reproduce music through my speakers (RCA output on the back) using BT:

Turn on the K9 pro
It starts in USB mode as INPUT, and with DAC as output. In this mode I can clearly listen a media reproduced from my PC to my speakers, so this mode works great.
I press input and move to BT mode (short press or 5 seconds press, nothing different in the following behavior).
A "USB device not recognized" popup appears on my computer. In the meanwhile the k9 ring flashes blue/red lights (so it is trying to pair with a device).
I search for a new BT device on my smartphone (tried with 2 android smartphones and one laptop, actually)
"FiiO K9 Pro" is detected as an available device, and I can successfully pair & connect with it. At this moment the ring moves though all the colors.
Because the k9 is connected as an active output device, I can try to play a track using spotify/vlc/the fiio app on my phone.
When I press play, no sounds come out from the speakers (I'm still in DAC mode)
After a second or two, the ring become purple & there is no connection between the device and the k9 & my pc stop showing the "USB device not recognized" popup
If I try to reconnect the K9 to my phone, it says it is impossible to connect.
long press on the INPUT button and try again from step 4
The only thing I can do through BT is to customize the setup of my k9 through your official app (I tried to change the ring brightness and it works), nothing more.
Firmware is 1.13 (the k9 arrived with this version already) and on my win10 pc I'm using your beta 5.22 drivers.

Hope it helps

Edit: added step 10 for clarity


----------



## itsnein

Immortal said:


> Edit: added step 10 for clarity


Could you try to remove USB cable from fiio before p7?


----------



## looki look (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't get sound with bt input too (HP mode). I have b15 beta firmware. I have no other cables connected in the moment, only the hp (and power cord). Same effect: I can connect from mobile phone and I can adjust the color-ring-brightness and the bt-mode, so connection works, but no sound output on hp. Tried 3 apps: fiio music app, vlc media player and foobar app with none I get sound output on k9 with Bluetooth input. (I don't switch settings its fixed on HP Mode, high gain. BT input) .. I just tried the 5 second input/re-pairing, but same problem. color ring is now green (ldac mode) but no sound


----------



## FiiO Willson

Immortal said:


> I'll try to clarify my workflow here. The goal is to reproduce music through my speakers (RCA output on the back) using BT:
> 
> Turn on the K9 pro
> It starts in USB mode as INPUT, and with DAC as output. In this mode I can clearly listen a media reproduced from my PC to my speakers, so this mode works great.
> ...


Hi, I want to say something, please check if it can help you，
1, first of all, computer can only be recognized when Input = USB; if you can not be recognized in this state can try to re-plug the USB cable
2, BT mode, the computer can not recognize the K9 Pro; but BT mode can save some settings, you can connect with the Phone in BT mode, set it up, and then turn the Input back to USB input, so you can hear the music from the computer normally.
3, The Power button, that is, you said the Play key, he has a pause function in addition to play, when you do not press, he can play by default, but you may press once to become Pause. If there is no sound, it should be pressed to pause, you can press again and he will play

Thank you for your support, I'm sorry for trouble you !


----------



## FiiO Willson

looki look said:


> I don't get sound with bt input too (HP mode). I have b15 beta firmware. I have no other cables connected in the moment, only the hp (and power cord). Same effect: I can connect from mobile phone and I can adjust the color-ring-brightness and the bt-mode, so connection works, but no sound output on hp. Tried 3 apps: fiio music app, vlc media player and foobar app with none I get sound output on k9 with Bluetooth input. (I don't switch settings its fixed on HP Mode, high gain. BT input) .. I just tried the 5 second input/re-pairing, but same problem. color ring is now green (ldac mode) but no sound


If the LDAC color display is normal, the settings should be normal, you can enter the FiiO Control APP to see if the settings are correct?


----------



## Immortal

itsnein said:


> Could you try to remove USB cable from fiio before p7?


Already tried, nothing changes except for the "USB device not recognized" popup obviously 


looki look said:


> I don't get sound with bt input too (HP mode). I have b15 beta firmware. I have no other cables connected in the moment, only the hp (and power cord). Same effect: I can connect from mobile phone and I can adjust the color-ring-brightness and the bt-mode, so connection works, but no sound output on hp. Tried 3 apps: fiio music app, vlc media player and foobar app with none I get sound output on k9 with Bluetooth input. (I don't switch settings its fixed on HP Mode, high gain. BT input) .. I just tried the 5 second input/re-pairing, but same problem. color ring is now green (ldac mode) but no sound


good to know!


FiiO Willson said:


> Hi, I want to say something, please check if it can help you，
> 1, first of all, computer can only be recognized when Input = USB; if you can not be recognized in this state can try to re-plug the USB cable
> 2, BT mode, the computer can not recognize the K9 Pro; but BT mode can save some settings, you can connect with the Phone in BT mode, set it up, and then turn the Input back to USB input, so you can hear the music from the computer normally.
> 3, The Power button, that is, you said the Play key, he has a pause function in addition to play, when you do not press, he can play by default, but you may press once to become Pause. If there is no sound, it should be pressed to pause, you can press again and he will play
> ...



Hi,
1- It works exactly as you described and not a single problem with USB (from the rear) as an input for my pc
2- Again: hearing music from my computer is not the issue. It works perfectly! The issue is reproducing audio using BT as input.
When my phone connects to my k9, it cannot reproduce any music. Just 1 or 2 seconds after I press the "Play" button, the connection drops/fails.
3 - No, the player is not in "pause". It cannot maintain a (stable) connection after I press the "play" button (using FiiO player, Spotify, VLC, etc etc) 

Maybe a video could help?


----------



## Moon5123

looki look said:


> I don't get sound with bt input too (HP mode). I have b15 beta firmware. I have no other cables connected in the moment, only the hp (and power cord). Same effect: I can connect from mobile phone and I can adjust the color-ring-brightness and the bt-mode, so connection works, but no sound output on hp. Tried 3 apps: fiio music app, vlc media player and foobar app with none I get sound output on k9 with Bluetooth input. (I don't switch settings its fixed on HP Mode, high gain. BT input) .. I just tried the 5 second input/re-pairing, but same problem. color ring is now green (ldac mode) but no sound


Connect something on line out some speaker or aux speaker or something, Fiio K9 Pro uses a digital switch which switches when the front switch change/slide with a click sound, so some they they act up and send the signal to dac mode even the switch is on HP mode.
Its happening for me on high gain only, so you can also test if that's the case.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Immortal said:


> Already tried, nothing changes except for the "USB device not recognized" popup obviously
> 
> good to know!
> 
> ...


Is there no sound after switching from USB to BT, or is there no sound all the time after the phone and K9 Pro make sure they are connected?
Can you try turning up the volume of your phone? Then try turning up the volume on the K9 Pro?

You can send me the Video via private message, so that we can communicate better individually


----------



## Immortal

FiiO Willson said:


> Is there no sound after switching from USB to BT, or is there no sound all the time after the phone and K9 Pro make sure they are connected?
> Can you try turning up the volume of your phone? Then try turning up the volume on the K9 Pro?
> 
> You can send me the Video via private message, so that we can communicate better individually



Ckeck your PM


----------



## Davywhizz

Just an update on my Bluetooth experience with the K9 Pro, as some of you seem to be having problems. Bluetooth isn't something I will use often, but I've tried it with the output going to my hifi amp and speakers  - with no problems -  and today with headphones. Both times I used the Fiio Control app to select the Bluetooth codecs I want the K9 to support and set the BT output on the front panel. I was streaming Amazon Music HD from a Samsung phone and set the phone to send aptx initially (see below), which I knew the Fiio was set to receive.

Today, I thought there might be a problem when I first used the headphones: I heard a couple of clicks on starting up and a single popping sound a little way into the first track, though the music started immediately. I'm not a Bluetooth user, so I don't know how normal that is, but the K9 settled down after that, with no more unwanted noises. This was using apt-x. I switched to LDAC on the phone and had no problems at all. The sound was far better than I would have expected with Bluetooth. Amazon Music was showing up to 24 bit/48KHz at the output, depending on the quality of the track. It stayed at 48KHz even if the Amazon track was higher resolution. 

I used both medium and high gain headphone settings and both worked as I would want. There was plenty of volume on the medium setting, though my Grado SR325s are not hard to drive. I tried the various filters and kept coming back to the third one (short delay, sharp roll-off from memory). The differences between the filters seem very subtle, but I thought this one gave the most rounded bass response. I'm still not sure if the filters are designed only to work on Bluetooth (as mentioned in my last post here) but someone may know the answer?


----------



## looki look

FiiO Willson said:


> If the LDAC color display is normal, the settings should be normal, you can enter the FiiO Control APP to see if the settings are correct?


yes fiio control app looks everything fine. It also looks fine in music app under bluetooth connections or so. everything looks fine except that the k9pro
has no output on headphone when I play music.


----------



## looki look

Moon5123 said:


> Connect something on line out some speaker or aux speaker or something, Fiio K9 Pro uses a digital switch which switches when the front switch change/slide with a click sound, so some they they act up and send the signal to dac mode even the switch is on HP mode.
> Its happening for me on high gain only, so you can also test if that's the case.


yes thats the case. I connected pc speaker. I now switched to dac and back to HP. Now I have output to HP, but its not usable ... i'm now on high gain and 100% (max) volume knob and I just hear it. The volume at 100% with bt in is only as loud as on coax input and volume at around 10 oclock or even less.
also the line out is not loud (neither dac nor pre mode on max volume). my sonos is much louder on line out. I also have to go to max volume on speaker to hear low volume. Loud is not possible neither on HP (when it makes output) nor line out pc speakers.


----------



## ATimoff

@Davywhizz  Digital PCM filters have a particularly noticeable effect on sound in digital streams of higher quality: coaxial/optical/USB. Don't test it on BT. The BT channel works with losses. In good DACs, the BT module is equipped with a relay for physical disconnection from the power supply circuit. The noise from BT module  radiation is noticeable throughout the sound path. Which reduces the overall dynamic range of the DAC! Here BT is rather necessary for the control program... For audiophile sound, this is evil.... By the way, about filters. They show the sound nature of the DAC well. On a detailed and neutral-soft AK4499 chip, I also like 3) or close. And on a chip with maximum detail and neutral-brightness, I prefer the classic "slow roll-off". But this is the subject of discussion. By the way, the ES9038Pro should have 7 filters, not 6.
​


----------



## looki look

FiiO Willson said:


> can you try turning up the volume of your phone?


sorry for several posts in a row ... i go through the posts... I have now the volume of phone increased to max (even higher than recommended .. the phone asked me if I want to go higher than that)  now the volume output of k9pro is normal (listening at 1 oclock as with coaxial input).  And I switched k9pro off and on with back power switch and reconnected the phone via BT and now it works directly without that I have to switch to pre/DAC and back to HP. I wonder if it will happen again when I use coax input inbetween, but for now I have at least a workaround.  The solution was Moons Tip in Post #987 (switched to DAC and back to HP) and FiiO Willsons Tip to increase the volume on the phone.


----------



## looki look

@ATimoff: I also just wondered what happens with my CD quality files (44,1khz) when bt mode is like now aptx adaptive 48khz then the phone does a upscaling to 48khz ? Is there a bt mode "passthrough" or a player app that can transfer the original file directly to k9pro, so that k9pro plays my 44.1khz unmodified in 44.1 khz. I saw I could change to a 44.1 bt mode, but I would like to have it done automatically depending on the music file I play.


----------



## ATimoff

@looki look Oh... that awful BT ... his problems ... Of course, there is a problem of unwanted oversampling everywhere. In Linux, this is solved by setting 2 frequencies for all applications by manually editing the PulseAudio configuration. In Windows, playback via "JRiver" or "foobar2000" directly bypasses the system using the ASIO/wasapi driver, or you can go by manually configuring the general OS sound mode. In iOS, I did not observe unwanted oversampling. Using the player "Fiio Music" or "foobar2000" on your phone will not solve your problem?


----------



## ATimoff

I found more ... here is an approximate translation from one Russian-language forum about the f2k player, I quote:      ".... wow! I've never seen a player on Android where you could change the sampling rate yourself! If I'm not mistaken, correct me. Sounds better..."


----------



## ATimoff

@looki look   I'm sorry. It looks like translation difficulties. It is clear from your previous post that you have already tried "f2k" and "Fiio music", but they do not work with BT or do not help to transfer 44.1kHz? That's what I didn't understand. Can you also try "jRriver" for "Android"? For me, "Fiio Music" for iOS is enough for all occasions. The exact flow is preserved. Tested the checksum.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz

Will this plastic shield lead to rapid degradation of electronic components?


----------



## ATimoff

The picture is impressive! They will not degrade if there is no strong heating of the components. I recently watched a movie about the vintage assembly of a top-end DAC on this AK chip. There, almost all operational amplifiers, power modules and the chip itself were covered with cooling radiators... Everything is arranged differently here. Are they really not heating up?


----------



## Vitaliy Belz

ATimoff said:


> The picture is impressive! They will not degrade if there is no strong heating of the components. I recently watched a movie about the vintage assembly of a top-end DAC on this AK chip. There, almost all operational amplifiers, power modules and the chip itself were covered with cooling radiators... Everything is arranged differently here. Are they really not heating up?


Of course it's warming up!  I'm not even confused by the lack of radiators, but by the fact that they are all covered with this plastic.  This definitely does not contribute, coupled with the almost sealed case, sufficient cooling.
I would like to receive comments from Fiio.


----------



## looki look

ATimoff said:


> @looki look   I'm sorry. It looks like translation difficulties. It is clear from your previous post that you have already tried "f2k" and "Fiio music", but they do not work with BT or do not help to transfer 44.1kHz? That's what I didn't understand. Can you also try "jRriver" for "Android"? For me, "Fiio Music" for iOS is enough for all occasions. The exact flow is preserved. Tested the checksum.


All BT Modes are activated (or better none deactivated) and when I check the bt mode of k9 with fiio music or with fiio control the k9 is in the mode "aptx adaptive 48khz" (also the BT setup of the phone says it is aptx adaptive 48khz connected). The music file that I play is normal wave 44.1 khz. fiio music also says that the file is 44.1khz. I wondered: when the BT mode is 48 khz somewhere must happen an upsampling from 44.1 to 48khz either the music app or android/bluetooth driver does it. I'll do tests with 88.2khz files and see if the bt mode then changes, but then it also should change from 48khz to 44.1 (i dont like upsampling because it changes the data and it costs cpu).
Because all my music is 44.1 in the moment (except some 48 mp3) I could set the bt mode with fiio control to aptx 44.1khz.


----------



## Ab10

I like to know,

(1) All the EQ and Filter settings which can be accessed via Fiio control app applied for all mode i,e USB/OPT/COAX and BT or Just for BT mode?
(2) Applied for Amp only section too i,e Line IN mode?
(3) Is there any switch combination or pin whole to rest the whole K9 Pro to reset to factory settings?


----------



## ATimoff

@Ab10 Good question. Digital filters (6) are built into the DAC chip! Applies to any signal passing through the DAC! I don't know about the equalizer. I turn it off immediately. The equalizer is not Hi-End! He introduces distortions. I am a sound analyst. Look at the classic "response" graphs for short impulses. Real sound, in real life, is predominantly pulsed. This will help you better understand how the digital filter "finishes" the sound. Original source: https://velvetsound.akm.com/us/en/technology/


----------



## llysender

Ab10 said:


> I like to know,
> 
> (1) All the EQ and Filter settings which can be accessed via Fiio control app applied for all mode i,e USB/OPT/COAX and BT or Just for BT mode?
> (2) Applied for Amp only section too i,e Line IN mode?
> (3) Is there any switch combination or pin whole to rest the whole K9 Pro to reset to factory settings?


1) Applied for all modes. The eq isnt very good as it causes bluring though, i found eqing via my software player much more effective.
2) RCA and 4.4 pentacon, no 2 3pin xlr is annoying but I dont have a need to line in yet so its fine for me I guess, although if I ever upgrade to a better dac needing a custom 4.4 to 2 3pin xlr female adaptor is going to be annoying.
3) no idea


----------



## ATimoff

@Vitaliy Belz    I've been thinking about it for a long time myself. Especially if you put it on its side. In a good way, you need to measure the temperature of individual nodes and see their technical characteristics. I wouldn't be surprised if everything is within operating temperatures. It's just now such an element base, large currents. Warm air has become the norm.


----------



## hjf3Gd (Jan 12, 2022)

Hmmm.......would be interested to know what you all think of this - I've always run my HEDDphones on high gain, but just now I thought I'd try them on medium. Obviously, I've had to turn the volume up more, but the dynamics seem to be improved, somehow the balance of the sound between low, mid and high frequencies seems better and I'm pretty sure that the sound stage and separation is improved. Let me know what you think - but maybe you'll need power-hungry headphones to hear the difference.......?


----------



## ATimoff

@looki look I myself do not like low-quality resampling with bad fast algorithms. Android is Linux. On Linux, resampling is handled by the sound server, depending on its settings or restrictions imposed on it by the receiver. We believe that the music player does not change anything. The receiver is a BT transmitter module. Conclusion: You need to delve into the settings of the Android sound server and the BT transmitter. But is it worth the bother? I doubt that you will hear the difference between 44.1 and 48 in BT mode.


----------



## ATimoff

A good idea comes later, with a sip of strong coffee. For fine-tuning the "sound server" and BT. Find third-party programs for this on Google Play.


----------



## Moon5123

Moon5123 said:


> The way to reproduce the issue is as below.
> 1. Move the first switch all the way down apply bit more pressure to move the switch down.
> 2. Move the gain to high gain as it only reproduce in high gain. When switching to other gain its working fine.
> 3. Play some music, wait for few sec 10 or 20 sec the audio output switches from HP to DAC mode (the volume slider was not changing the volume on my xb30 speaker.
> ...


If any one else is facing the same issue then they can use below drivers for K9 pro:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1SbHauynXIqGQH93BL5pJMi5b0cXlZT8_?usp=sharing
This driver change the timing of the mode change by 1 sec or 2 which lets K9 Pro smoothly transition to other mode and doest bounce back to other mode on high gain.
This delay is bearable and definitely resolved my issue.
I was really amazed the fast response and fix I got from fiio support. Thanks.


----------



## WorksUnit

hjf3Gd said:


> Hmmm.......would be interested to know what you all think of this - I've always run my HEDDphones on high gain, but just now I thought I'd try them on medium. Obviously, I've had to turn the volume up more, but the dynamics seem to be improved, somehow the balance of the sound between low, mid and high frequencies seems better and I'm pretty sure that the sound stage and separation is improved. Let me know what you think - but maybe you'll need power-hungry headphones to hear the difference.......?


If you get a benefit, then great.
 (A couple of my headphones respond to that approach quite well too, not just a K9pro thing IMHO).


----------



## FiiO Willson

Moon5123 said:


> If any one else is facing the same issue then they can use below drivers for K9 pro:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1SbHauynXIqGQH93BL5pJMi5b0cXlZT8_?usp=sharing
> This driver change the timing of the mode change by 1 sec or 2 which lets K9 Pro smoothly transition to other mode and doest bounce back to other mode on high gain.
> This delay is bearable and definitely resolved my issue.
> I was really amazed the fast response and fix I got from fiio support. Thanks.


Yes, there is a 2 second delay when switching the gain button.


----------



## FiiO

Vitaliy Belz said:


> Will this plastic shield lead to rapid degradation of electronic components?


Dear friend,
1. This plastic shield could keep the structure more stable. The K9Pro would not be damaged by the plastic shield under normal usage.
2. Though the radiating will be affected slightly, the K9Pro has temperature detecting and protection which could keep the K9Pro work in safe range. So please don't worry.

Best regards


----------



## dpump

I'm confused about the plastic shield. Is the plastic shield already installed in the K9 Pro from the factory?


----------



## ATimoff

The main task of the screen is to "keep the structure more stable"! I realized that this gives additional rigidity to the circuit board. I didn't understand anything from the rest of the explanation. If this is interesting, then measurements of the temperature of the nodes are needed... after 1 hour.. If someone is still not sure about this plastic screen.... It doesn't bother me. I'm interested in something else. Are the internal generators in the BT module de-energized or not? When manually switching the sound source, for example to USB or COAX. Are there knowledgeable?


----------



## ATimoff

I read somewhere on the Internet ..  .. that a decrease in temperature by 10 ... 15 ° C can double the life of a semiconductor device. Look at the listed device life and make a decision. Need to worry further or not.


----------



## looki look

you can adjust volume with app through BT in all modes (tried with coax) so BT module can not be de-energized without loosing App-control.

has anyone win11 and tried BT to k9pro? I just installed a new Win11 with a intel ax210 bt 5 card. But I can't see fiio k9pro. Is this not possible with Win11/only possible with Android?
I see with win11 much less devices than with android, so I suspect the win11 bt driver...


----------



## ATimoff

@looki look Thanks! Helpful information. With an infrared remote control, life would be easier. Well, or with an additional option to turn off the power of the BT module in the control program for the "USB, COAX, OPT, LINE" mode. And more about Android. The resampling rate can be changed by another program running at the same time as the software player. The sound server has given this program priority. It could even be an antivirus.


----------



## llysender

Just got the stand. The recomended mounting position means you need a L joint usb otg in order to properly attach as the port is facing down. Just why?


----------



## looki look

isn't it possible to just rotate the hp-out part downward, then the usb otg is on top.


----------



## Immortal

FiiO said:


> *FiiO K9Pro with support stand*


@llysender you mounted that wrong


----------



## llysender

Immortal said:


> @llysender you mounted that wrong






Ah so the mounting pics on the box is wrong?

Also @FiiO if i mount it the way in the promotional art would the transfromer being on top be ok?


----------



## looki look

just tried to do a bluetooth connection with win7 . win7 saw the k9pro device, but when trying to connect it said it has no bluetooth driver for the bluetooth device.
FiiO USB drivers are installed and others I did not find - hoped the usb drivers include bluetooth drivers too. 
@FiiO: is it possible at all to use k9pro from windows as bluetooth dac (the same way I would do it from a android device)? I can use bluetooth headset in windwos, so theoretically it should be possible.


----------



## ATimoff

The transformer is better on top. Like in a computer. Figuratively speaking, this is a piece of copper. And if the headphone amplifier is on top, then the amplifier will become warmer than usual. This is not good.


----------



## FiiO Willson

llysender said:


> Ah so the mounting pics on the box is wrong?
> 
> Also @FiiO if i mount it the way in the promotional art would the transfromer being on top be ok?


Hi,
This is just a schematic diagram, not a suggested diagram, 
Haha, each user's use of different scenarios, such as me, I do not use the Type-C interface, while the K9 Pro placed on the left-hand side, I am accustomed to placed like the schematic diagram.


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jan 16, 2022)

Really interested in this as an all in one unit for my Desktop as I don't have space for my main audio stack, Aune S6 pro/S7 pro. I would love to hear from Fiio K9 pro owners who have tried aune stuff to see how they compare. A few of the local shops have K9 pro in stock but not for demo so I can't try it for myself.

Edit: Is the stand sold separately? I don't see it listed at my local retailers.


----------



## Yaw69

RedJohn456 said:


> Really interested in this as an all in one unit for my Desktop as I don't have space for my main audio stack, Aune S6 pro/S7 pro. I would love to hear from Fiio K9 pro owners who have tried aune stuff to see how they compare. A few of the local shops have K9 pro in stock but not for demo so I can't try it for myself.
> 
> Edit: Is the stand sold separately? I don't see it listed at my local retailers.


You have to order it with fiio. Look in this thread for details. It's free


----------



## Immortal

looki look said:


> just tried to do a bluetooth connection with win7 . win7 saw the k9pro device, but when trying to connect it said it has no bluetooth driver for the bluetooth device.
> FiiO USB drivers are installed and others I did not find - hoped the usb drivers include bluetooth drivers too.
> @FiiO: is it possible at all to use k9pro from windows as bluetooth dac (the same way I would do it from a android device)? I can use bluetooth headset in windwos, so theoretically it should be possible.


Are you able to connect and reproduce music usign BT and a smartphone? Or do you have this issue only using a computer?


----------



## RedJohn456

Yaw69 said:


> You have to order it with fiio. Look in this thread for details. It's free



I found the post after, cool to be able to get it directly from FiiO


----------



## WorksUnit

Some well known Youtube reviewers have thier paws on the K9pro now...


----------



## Moon5123

WorksUnit said:


> Some well known Youtube reviewers have thier paws on the K9pro now...


Yeah but only saw the Joshua's review.
Waiting for DMS's review if he does the review.
I guess apos audio gave them a unit to review.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Jan 18, 2022)

ES9038PRO hotter than AK4499?


----------



## itsnein

Vitaliy Belz said:


> ES9038PRO горячее, чем AK4499?


I think yes


----------



## Ab10

Is it two 9038 Pro ? I thought it will be two Q2M.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Jan 18, 2022)

Unpacking
https://m.weibo.cn/status/LbbRz90E0?jumpfrom=weibocom


----------



## Vitaliy Belz

Ab10 said:


> Is it two 9038 Pro ? I thought it will be two Q2M.


https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/591528.html


----------



## Immortal

I thought the AKM version was the top of the line! However, in that link:

"The FiiO desktop decoding amp K9 Pro ESS is an *upgraded version* based on the K9 Pro. Whether it is to improve the performance of the headset or to meet the needs of multi-purpose, *it can make the experience further*.

Newly equipped with two *more powerful *ES9038PRO DAC chips, each DAC is configured in mono mode, 4 channels are connected in parallel, and *the performance is better*; the LDO power supply with high current and low noise of Ti is used to ensure good dynamics and distortion, and *the power supply is more secure*. .

In terms of appearance, the* upgraded metal PVD process gold knob *is more integrated with the golden elements of the fuselage, showing the new momentum of the flagship."

Also, we had to pay the shipment cost for the vertical stand and here it is integrated in the box. So it's not an AKM exclusive, it's just because the ESS version is already provided with a stand.

#What


----------



## Telin

Immortal said:


> Newly equipped with two *more powerful *ES9038PRO DAC chips, each DAC is configured in mono mode, 4 channels are connected in parallel, and *the performance is better*; the LDO power supply with high current and low noise of Ti is used to ensure good dynamics and distortion, and *the power supply is more secure*.



All marketing fluff.
K9 Pro has not been measured yet but given FiiO's track record and the measurements of the pre-production model I seriously doubt it will have objectively better performance than the Topping D90SE which is a single ES9038Pro DAC. Throwing in more DAC chips doesn't make it magically better.


----------



## looki look (Jan 18, 2022)

Immortal said:


> Are you able to connect and reproduce music usign BT and a smartphone? Or do you have this issue only using a computer?


only with computer (win 7 and win 11). with android smartphone it works meanwhile (I had to switch the output to dac and back to hp, but computer doesn't see the k9 at all (win 11) or it sees it but has no driver (win 7). Firmware I have Beta B18. I had Beta 15 before but same behaviour.


----------



## dpump

FiiO has also posted before that the ESS version will sell for $999.99. Wonder if that is still true?


----------



## WorksUnit

dpump said:


> FiiO has also posted before that the ESS version will sell for $999.99. Wonder if that is still true?


Me too. Some on here got to own the AKM version very cheap.


----------



## Immortal

Telin said:


> All marketing fluff.
> K9 Pro has not been measured yet but given FiiO's track record and the measurements of the pre-production model I seriously doubt it will have objectively better performance than the Topping D90SE which is a single ES9038Pro DAC. Throwing in more DAC chips doesn't make it magically better.


I don't know about the D90SE, I'm talking against the AKM version.





This is one of their sheets and as you can see it seems, from their internal measurements, that the ESS version is (slightly) better.
It has one more filter, slightly more power output and better snr/distortion.


looki look said:


> only with computer (win 7 and win 11). with android smartphone it works meanwhile (I had to switch the output to dac and back to hp, but computer doesn't see the k9 at all (win 11) or it sees it but has no driver (win 7). Firmware I have Beta B18. I had Beta 15 before but same behaviour.


"Lucky" you. I am unable to use BT both on smartphone and on PC. BT firmware version 1.1 and firmware 1.13.



dpump said:


> FiiO has also posted before that the ESS version will sell for $999.99. Wonder if that is still true?


CNY 4499 for AKM
CNY 4999 for ESS

So maybe it's more likely to be 699 $/€ for AKM and 799 $/€ for ESS


----------



## llysender

Honestly I dont want what they did with D90SE with its soft and smooth sound.

Looking forward to the ESS version and hopfully they are able to immitate the AKM version as close as possible.. Then again I dont mind if they went the gustard route and made the sound thin and dynamic. But still I think the current K9 pro has a extremely good balance between detail, body and musicality so it would be sad to see the sound change.


----------



## Miles Gen

Question, does anyone remember what filter the K9 comes in by default?  I don't remember, if anyone knows, I'd really appreciate it.

Pregunta alguno recuerda que filtro trae el k9 por defecto? yo no lo recuerdo, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## llysender (Jan 18, 2022)

Miles Gen said:


> Question, does anyone remember what filter the K9 comes in by default?  I don't remember, if anyone knows, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Pregunta alguno recuerda que filtro trae el k9 por defecto? yo no lo recuerdo, de antemano muchas gracias


It came short dispersion short delay by default for me.

Personally I'm running super slow filter atm, sounds the most natural imo.


----------



## ATimoff

It became fun!
1) This AKM digital filter is suitable for all: Low Dispersion Short Delay Filter: neutral sounds, positioned near the middle. It is a traditional filter that can match different music styles. If you have no idea about the filter, you can choose this one.
2) The power consumption of one ESS chip is ~ 50% less than that of AKM. It heats up less. But there will be two of them. 
3) 7 digital ESS filters. And not 6, like AKM.
4) The sound of the ESS is "brighter" than that of the "neutral" AKM. The sound detail in all versions is excellent.
5) The parameters are about the same. Medium op-amps and noise from the BT module will average everyone?
6) I hope that the problems of the previous version will be taken into account....


----------



## itsnein

Immortal said:


> I don't know about the D90SE, I'm talking against the AKM version.
> 
> 
> This is one of their sheets and as you can see it seems, from their internal measurements, that the ESS version is (slightly) better.
> ...


The price for AK version was - 770usd
so for ESS looks like will be 850-900


----------



## ATimoff

Thanks Fiio! Ventilation holes in the case! It's like reading minds! Thought I would have to do it myself!


----------



## FiiO

*The story of Dual 9038Pro value-for-money all-in-one DAC/Amp FiiO K9 Pro--From JamesFiiO

Chapter 1 K9 | K9 Pro AKM | K9 Pro ESS Summary*

Although I have introduced the K9 Pro ESS version, I would like to give more details since some users may feel confused about the K9 series.
The K9 and K9 Pro are two products with different positioning, but according to our naming convention, you can guess that the appearances and functions of the K9 and K9 Pro are basically the same.
By the way, the K9 using dual ES9068AS DAC chips will have a more competitive price. Budget users can consider pulling a trigger.
While the K9 Pro AKM and ESS versions were accidents. It was because of the AKM fire, we only had 2000 pieces of AK4499 chips available. As a consequence, we made 3 decisions.
1. Since the sales of the music player should be greater, the M17 originally planned to use the AK4499 gave concessions to using the ES9038PRO.
2. Due to the small quantity of the DAC chip, if each K9 Pro used 2 DACs as the original plan, there would be fewer final products. That is why we decided to equip the K9 Pro with just a single chip.
3. The K9 Pro will be evolved into two sub-models, namely the K9 Pro AKM with 1 AK4499 DAC, and the K9 Pro ESS with 2 ES9038Pro DACs.
Therefore, in our product series, the K9 and K9 Pro are positioned differently. Of course, the K9 Pro is much stronger, while the K9 Pro AKM and ESS versions are of the same level. The core difference is actually the model of the DAC as well as its quantity equipped in the device.
So which one of the two versions of the K9 Pro is stronger and better? To be honest, although there are some differences in the audio parameters between the two versions, the K9 Pro ESS would be a notch above the K9 Pro AKM due to the use of dual DACs. But in terms of sound performance, the main difference comes from the sound style differences between AKM and ESS companies. AKM's is more musical, while ESS's has higher quality. The two can be said to be rivals, so it would be hard to say who’s the winner.
If we put aside the sound differences of the two versions, I personally think the K9 Pro AKM4499 version is a better choice (the appearance difference is to distinguish them, where the volume knob is PVD processed, but not made of genuine gold).
The first reason is that the K9 Pro AKM is cheaper. In fact, since the AK4499 is already an out of print chip, it is reasonable for us to price the AKM version the same as that of the ESS version. However, we think it is not so friendly to our users in this way.
The second reason is that the AK4499 chip has been discontinued. So the AKM version of the K9 Pro is limited. There are only about 500 units available in China. When a thing is rare, it becomes precious. Therefore, the value of the K9 Pro AKM version will be longer maintained compared to the ESS version.
So, which version of the K9 Pro do you prefer?


----------



## FiiO

looki look said:


> just tried to do a bluetooth connection with win7 . win7 saw the k9pro device, but when trying to connect it said it has no bluetooth driver for the bluetooth device.
> FiiO USB drivers are installed and others I did not find - hoped the usb drivers include bluetooth drivers too.
> @FiiO: is it possible at all to use k9pro from windows as bluetooth dac (the same way I would do it from a android device)? I can use bluetooth headset in windwos, so theoretically it should be possible.


Dear friend,

We tried that the K9Pro could work as Bluetooth amplifier in Windows and MAC.

Best regards


----------



## looki look

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We tried that the K9Pro could work as Bluetooth amplifier in Windows and MAC.
> 
> Best regards


I tried firmware b15 and b18 and with both I can't make it work.
win7: bluetooth device k9pro can be seen, but win7 device installation fails because it can't find a driver
win11: bluetooth device k9pro does not appear in the device list, so I can't connect
probably the beta firmware is the problem?


----------



## FiiO

looki look said:


> I tried firmware b15 and b18 and with both I can't make it work.
> win7: bluetooth device k9pro can be seen, but win7 device installation fails because it can't find a driver
> win11: bluetooth device k9pro does not appear in the device list, so I can't connect
> probably the beta firmware is the problem?


Dear friend,

The beta firmware is not Bluetooth firmware so it should not affect Bluetooth connection.
The Bluetooth transmitter is in your computer or the Ugreen one?
My colleague tried to find a Ugreen driver, you could check whether it helps: https://www.lulian.cn/download/22-cn.html





Best regards


----------



## Voohoo

FiiO said:


> *The story of Dual 9038Pro value-for-money all-in-one DAC/Amp FiiO K9 Pro--From JamesFiiO
> 
> Chapter 1 K9 | K9 Pro AKM | K9 Pro ESS Summary*
> 
> ...



I've been going through this thread and this is the explanation I needed. I didn't understand why there was an ESS version being released to make the lineup more confusing. Based on this I think I want the AKM version.

But if I run balanced is there an advantage to having dual DACs? I guess it would then be "fully balanced" but not sure if this is actually an advantage.


----------



## Telin

Voohoo said:


> I didn't understand why there was an ESS version being released to make the lineup more confusing.


The released the AKM version knowing that they couldn't make enough of them due the fire at AKM factory and the resulting chip shortages. 

So they introduced the dual es9038pro version to "justify" the even higher asking price then the AKM version while it doesn't really add anything. It will sell of course as most people still assume that more is automatically better. 



Voohoo said:


> But if I run balanced is there an advantage to having dual DACs?


None whatsoever



Voohoo said:


> I guess it would then be "fully balanced" but not sure if this is actually an advantage.


Again no.
You don't need 2 DAC chips to get "fully" balanced

There is no real world advantage in dual ES9038pro setup for the user. Only one who gains something is the manufacturer who can jackup the price due audiophile believe 2 is better then one and are willing to pay stupid amounts of money for it.


----------



## ATimoff

Good general question. The main idea is to move from the scarce AK4499 to the mass and affordable ES9038Pro. The question of two DACs is debatable. For example, this is a marketing approach. But there is an engineering point of view. Each chip has several built-in channels. The AK4499 chip has 4 built-in channels. The ES9038Pro chip has 8 built-in channels. They can be connected in parallel within the same chip. This results in a proportional improvement in SNR in the mono channel. Look at the comparison table. Does it look like this case? But there is one requirement. The circuit around the DAC, in any case, should be of the highest quality. Also remember that these chips produce different sound. Some people like the sound of ESS. And someone for AKM. It's good to have a choice!


----------



## Moon5123

ATimoff said:


> Good general question. The main idea is to move from the scarce AK4499 to the mass and affordable ES9038Pro. The question of two DACs is debatable. For example, this is a marketing approach. But there is an engineering point of view. Each chip has several built-in channels. The AK4499 chip has 4 built-in channels. The ES9038Pro chip has 8 built-in channels. They can be connected in parallel within the same chip. This results in a proportional improvement in SNR in the mono channel. Look at the comparison table. Does it look like this case? But there is one requirement. The circuit around the DAC, in any case, should be of the highest quality. Also remember that these chips produce different sound. Some people like the sound of ESS. And someone for AKM. It's good to have a choice!


SNR improve sound quality in the sense detail retrieval, better sound stage,etc ? Other than the noise it is reducing which are any ways not heard by users unless using very sensitive IEMs.
Just wondering will ESS version will improve the already good sound quality of AKM version.


----------



## TheNameIsGerald

dear @FiiO , can i please ask for a clarification on the MQA implementation of the K9 Pro:
1. your product page says "The K9 Pro supports MQA Renderer" while the MQA page says "provide full decoding". So is the K9 Pro an MQA renderer or full decoder?
2. will this be the same for the K9 Pro ESS? (There is no product page yet for the ESS version)

thank you


----------



## looki look

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The beta firmware is not Bluetooth firmware so it should not affect Bluetooth connection.
> The Bluetooth transmitter is in your computer or the Ugreen one?
> ...


It meanwhile works on a win10pro pc (internal ASUS/Intelchip pci express wireless/bluetooth card)
and on a win11pro mini pc (internal m2 intel ax210 wireless/bluetooth card)
I don't know why. I only moved the k9pro to the win10 room (disconnected power cord), but there it did not work. now i'm back in
the other room with the k9pro and now it works on win11 and just testet with win10 in the other romm without moving k9pro and now it workes there too.

For the win7 machine I even bought a new asus usb-bt500 (bluetooth 5.0) usbstick. I see k9pro in device list, but the icon swaps from headphone Icon to "unknown/other" icon.
And when I click to connect/pair it gives an error message "couldn't connect in the expected time". here 2 screenshots with the 2 icons - on win10/11 I see it twice with hp icon and a "2 rectangle" icon. 
this icon is shown only sometimes:



most of the time it appears with this icon:


----------



## john57

TheNameIsGerald said:


> dear @FiiO , can i please ask for a clarification on the MQA implementation of the K9 Pro:
> 1. your product page says "The K9 Pro supports MQA Renderer" while the MQA page says "provide full decoding". So is the K9 Pro an MQA renderer or full decoder?
> 2. will this be the same for the K9 Pro ESS? (There is no product page yet for the ESS version)
> 
> thank you


From post 617

"Hello
FiiO K9 Pro MQA only suppor MQA Renderer, as we have shown on the official website.
The reason why we can't use MQA Full decoder is because AKM4499 and XMOS XUF208 in the list of MQA can only support to Renderer, other Products may reach to do MQA Full decoder because of the different DAC chips and XMOS chips used."


----------



## ATimoff

@Moon5123  For many, a signal-to-noise ratio of about -100 dB is sufficient. There will be no audible difference. Owners of the AKM version have nothing to worry about. In case of ECC version: this parameter indicates excess potential in DAC circuitry and other technical solutions. We see that "Fio" did not stint. For sound in headphones, the "crosstalk" parameter is important - not lower than -55..-60dB. This greatly affects the quality of the scene. In theory, "crosstalk" should also be slightly improved with this channel separation. Let's hope. But for some reason this characteristic is not shown to us. And another thought. Over time, due to the temperature degradation of the elements, all parameters will begin to sag. The initial excess is welcome. And do not forget about the different sound of DACs of these brands. Personally, I'm used to the excess granularity of ECC. It's more analytical, but tiresome for extended listening... The digital filter will have to be adjusted.


----------



## ATimoff

I'm sorry! Difficulties of machine translation. "not lower than -55..-60dB." Understand as "not worse than -55..-60dB".


----------



## Moon5123 (Jan 22, 2022)

ATimoff said:


> @Moon5123  For many, a signal-to-noise ratio of about -100 dB is sufficient. There will be no audible difference. Owners of the AKM version have nothing to worry about. In case of ECC version: this parameter indicates excess potential in DAC circuitry and other technical solutions. We see that "Fio" did not stint. For sound in headphones, the "crosstalk" parameter is important - not lower than -55..-60dB. This greatly affects the quality of the scene. In theory, "crosstalk" should also be slightly improved with this channel separation. Let's hope. But for some reason this characteristic is not shown to us. And another thought. Over time, due to the temperature degradation of the elements, all parameters will begin to sag. The initial excess is welcome. And do not forget about the different sound of DACs of these brands. Personally, I'm used to the excess granularity of ECC. It's more analytical, but tiresome for extended listening... The digital filter will have to be adjusted.


Thanks for the detailed explanation.
But will fiio tune ESS version to be analytical, like the analytical thx amp they tuned to warm sound.
Can not the AKM version can be made to sound analytical with a analytical amps like smsl su9 or other thx dedicated amps?


----------



## TheNameIsGerald

john57 said:


> From post 617
> 
> "Hello
> FiiO K9 Pro MQA only suppor MQA Renderer, as we have shown on the official website.
> The reason why we can't use MQA Full decoder is because AKM4499 and XMOS XUF208 in the list of MQA can only support to Renderer, other Products may reach to do MQA Full decoder because of the different DAC chips and XMOS chips used."


thank you for digging up post #617  So the ESS variant might be a full decoder - we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ATimoff

@Moon5123 It seems that from a marketing point of view, a softer sound is more in demand. Suitable for most. Analytical audio can be tedious and expensive. In our case, an increase in SNR may indirectly indicate that the "ESS brightness" is not completely killed. It suits me. Something else worries me. Lack of rave reviews from the sound on the RCA connector. Am I wrong? This should be the best way out, along with the neighboring balanced one! It is not for nothing that in the top models, operational amplifiers for RCA are installed on removable panels. To upgrade chips. By the way. This can be a competitive advantage. "Change chips, find your sound!"  In the meantime, let's wait for the big presentation of the characteristics.


----------



## itsnein

TheNameIsGerald said:


> thank you for digging up post #617  So the ESS variant might be a full decoder - we'll have to wait and see.


No.
Same xmos208


----------



## Vitaliy Belz

itsnein said:


> No.
> Same xmos208


Something is not clear to me, 208 or 308?
https://www.fiio.com/k9proess


----------



## itsnein (Jan 23, 2022)

Vitaliy Belz said:


> Something is not clear to me, 208 or 308?
> https://www.fiio.com/k9proess


208
https://fiio.com/k9proess_comparison

same as AK model.

U308xx - its model number.
xmos.ai/download/XU208-128-TQ64-Datasheet(1.9).pdf
XU208-128-TQ64-C10 U30870C10 Commercial 500 MIPS


----------



## ATimoff

Friends! An image from this forum. What microchip models?  Buffer + LPF for RCA? Tell me who knows.


----------



## fenom60 (Jan 24, 2022)

Is anyone esle getting this problem of the K9 pro losing signal? The problem is when I am on the PC , I watch youtube, then I switch to Tidal, it will lose signal (no sound in Tidal) unless I cycle through the inputs one by one slowly back to USB on the K9 to get sound back. Every time I use K9 pro as exclusive, such as Tidal or Foobar2000 and then switch to something esle like watch Youtube or a movie on VLC,  there will be no sound unless I cycle through the inputs (slowly one by one)? Any fix? Its been happening everyday, and I am very tired of cycling the inputs to get sound back when I switch from watch one thing to another (such as youtube to Tidal, Tidal to Youtube, or Foobar2000 to youtube). Its  getting really annoying and I want to return it. My K9 pro is running latest firmware.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The beta firmware is not Bluetooth firmware so it should not affect Bluetooth connection.
> The Bluetooth transmitter is in your computer or the Ugreen one?
> ...


Dear friend,

Please check whethrer the Bluetooth antenna(within accessory box of the K9Pro) has been installed to the K9Pro properly as well:




Best regards


----------



## FiiO

TheNameIsGerald said:


> dear @FiiO , can i please ask for a clarification on the MQA implementation of the K9 Pro:
> 1. your product page says "The K9 Pro supports MQA Renderer" while the MQA page says "provide full decoding". So is the K9 Pro an MQA renderer or full decoder?
> 2. will this be the same for the K9 Pro ESS? (There is no product page yet for the ESS version)
> 
> thank you


Dear friend,

The K9 Pro supports MQA Renderer and same for ESS version. 
My colleague are contacting MQA for checking the page you mentioned. Thanks for reminding.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

fenom60 said:


> Is anyone esle getting this problem of the K9 pro losing signal? The problem is when I am on the PC , I watch youtube, then I switch to Tidal, it will lose signal (no sound in Tidal) unless I cycle through the inputs one by one slowly back to USB on the K9 to get sound back. Every time I use K9 pro as exclusive, such as Tidal or Foobar2000 and then switch to something esle like watch Youtube or a movie on VLC,  there will be no sound unless I cycle through the inputs (slowly one by one)? Any fix? Its been happening everyday, and I am very tired of cycling the inputs to get sound back when I switch from watch one thing to another (such as youtube to Tidal, Tidal to Youtube, or Foobar2000 to youtube). Its  getting really annoying and I want to return it. My K9 pro is running latest firmware.


Dear firend,

I have PM you the latest beta firmware for you. Please try whether the issue remains?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

ATimoff said:


> Friends! An image from this forum. What microchip models?  Buffer + LPF for RCA? Tell me who knows.


It is our customized OPAMP. 
You could check this teardown for more information: 




Best regards


----------



## ATimoff

@FiiO  Dear Fiio, thanks! Very visual and creative image. Let me ask again. Are there any other changes in the ESS version besides two DAC modules? And about the "customized OS". (I seem to be on the right track!) Are these op amps for RCA line out or RCA line in? Can they be accidentally damaged by static electricity or a short circuit? Had a bad experience with this ....


----------



## fenom60

FiiO said:


> Dear firend,
> 
> I have PM you the latest beta firmware for you. Please try whether the issue remains?
> 
> Best regards


 
Thanks! I will go home tonight and try it. Really love the features and sound of the K9 pro, would really hate to return it.


----------



## MikeKim

Does anyone try to connect K9 pro xlr output (at the back) to topping A90? So using K9 pro as a pure DAC, how its sound? I have the A90, so curious about it. Thank you.


----------



## azertyproxy

MikeKim said:


> Does anyone try to connect K9 pro xlr output (at the back) to topping A90? So using K9 pro as a pure DAC, how its sound? I have the A90, so curious about it. Thank you.


Hi, i don't know about xlr output but i use the K9 pro in Dac only mode and output the sound to a Marantz amp through RCA and it sound reaaaally good, even better than in pre amp mode.


----------



## ATimoff

And I have a Marantz 7*** amplifier. Acoustic speakers "B&W" 4 Ohm. Crystal sound in real Hi-Res. The Marantz 7*** amplifier has a frequency response up to 100 kHz (-3 dB RCA). And the k9Pro's line output (RCA and XLR) is clipped to 20kHz (-3dB). By the way, the balanced headphone output of the K9Pro has a range of up to 50 kHz. For what reasons?


----------



## MusicalDoc8

fenom60 said:


> Is anyone esle getting this problem of the K9 pro losing signal? The problem is when I am on the PC , I watch youtube, then I switch to Tidal, it will lose signal (no sound in Tidal) unless I cycle through the inputs one by one slowly back to USB on the K9 to get sound back. Every time I use K9 pro as exclusive, such as Tidal or Foobar2000 and then switch to something esle like watch Youtube or a movie on VLC,  there will be no sound unless I cycle through the inputs (slowly one by one)? Any fix? Its been happening everyday, and I am very tired of cycling the inputs to get sound back when I switch from watch one thing to another (such as youtube to Tidal, Tidal to Youtube, or Foobar2000 to youtube). Its  getting really annoying and I want to return it. My K9 pro is running latest firmware.


Try setting the ASIO buffer setting higher, it happens that when it's too low it can get the player stuck. I now use 4096 samples and i had no more issues.


----------



## fenom60

MusicalDoc8 said:


> Try setting the ASIO buffer setting higher, it happens that when it's too low it can get the player stuck. I now use 4096 samples and i had no more issues.


Cool Thanks! I will try it out


----------



## fenom60 (Jan 24, 2022)

MikeKim said:


> Does anyone try to connect K9 pro xlr output (at the back) to topping A90? So using K9 pro as a pure DAC, how its sound? I have the A90, so curious about it. Thank you.


I use the K9 pro as Dac XLR out to ifi pro iCan Signature, sounds awesome. I tried other dacs like Loxjie D50 and Monolith 788, around the same price. K9 pro just sounds the best, it has more depth more punchy bass, bigger soundstage (not wall of sound like the Loxjie), less harsh treble (compared to the monolith thx amps) and warmish mids (not as warm as my ifi idsd bl)


----------



## ATimoff

I will add information to the question of moderate frequency ranges. I connected my Marantz 7*** to the Q5s line out. Where the bandwidth of this output is 90 kHz (-3 dB). The sound is a fabulous crystal from Fiio!  https://fiio.com/q5s_parameters


----------



## Artu15

Has anyone tried he6se with this amp? Im worried that it wont be powerfull enough :/. Any of you have some other suggestions?


----------



## davveswe

How good is the built in amp 4.4 balanced compare example Topping A90?


----------



## FiiO

*The story of Dual 9038Pro value-for-money all-in-one DAC/Amp FiiO K9 Pro--From @JamesFiiO
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sto...ne-dac-amp-fiio-k9-pro-from-jamesfiio.961712/

Chapter 2 Revealing the pricing strategy of the two versions of the K9 Pro*

There is an eternal topic in the HiFi industry, that is, is the price of HiFi products reasonable? Frankly speaking, I don’t have an answer to this question, because the pricing of a product is very complicated. In addition to the hardware cost, it also includes research and development costs (including tuning) and marketing and promotion costs. HiFi products themselves have the attributes of half technology and half art, so how do enterprises determine the price should be based on their actual needs. Moreover, the HiFi products are in a free competition market, so their price will be finally determined by the market and users and will return to a reasonable level, but not by the free will of manufacturers.
In business operations, pricing is a big issue. Some companies choose the strategy of small profits but quick turnover, selling more products at a low price for more profits. In turn, the high sales volume leads to lower purchase costs, thus forming a virtuous circle.
However, it is not that the price is low and the product will definitely sell more. Sometimes it will sell less. One of our users explained it with Veblen Effect. It says that the higher the price of a commodity, the more favored it will be by consumers. This is a very normal economic phenomenon.
However, in general, the progress of human society still follows a virtuous circle of decreasing selling price - increasing sales volume - decreasing cost - lower selling price.
FiiO's pricing strategy is very simple. We will set a reasonable gross profit margin, which does not include the promotion and R&D costs because the costs are fixed. The sales volume of the product during its life circle is determined by many factors, so it will be difficult to predict. Therefore, we cannot accurately calculate the promotion and R&D costs into the overall cost before the release of the product.
So, again, why would we plan to develop the K9 Pro AKM and ESS versions with the same positioning but different prices?
The reason is very simple. The K9 Pro ESS uses two ES9038PRO chips, and the purchase cost of the ES9038PRO and AK4499 are basically the same, so the cost of the K9 Pro ESS increases a lot. In fact, the gross profit rate of the 2 ES9038PRO DACs has dropped.
However, based on the current epidemic affecting the consumption level, and the significantly increased overseas shipping cost of the K9 Pro, we decided to release the K9 Pro at a low price, expecting a higher sales volume.
To sum up, for users, buying a K9 Pro ESS means that they can get more expensive hardware than buying a K9 Pro AKM. It is also a price positioning we set at the beginning, hoping to get users' approval and have a higher sales volume.


----------



## FiiO

ATimoff said:


> @FiiO  Dear Fiio, thanks! Very visual and creative image. Let me ask again. Are there any other changes in the ESS version besides two DAC modules? And about the "customized OS". (I seem to be on the right track!) Are these op amps for RCA line out or RCA line in? Can they be accidentally damaged by static electricity or a short circuit? Had a bad experience with this ....


RCA line in.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX (Jan 28, 2022)

Just received my K9 Pro, and wanted to upgrade my firmware but came across a glaring issue: I am on Mac with no windows machine available (as I suspect is the case for a good portion of customers)...There appears to be no Mac OS support for upgrading the firmware?  I attempted firmware upgrade via Fiio Control Android app with "local upgrade" option, selecting the upgrade file from my phone, and that always fails.  The "online upgrade" is ideal, but currently when I tap that option, a pop-up message displays "not support yet".  I would like to know if there is future "online upgrade" capabilities being planned, or Mac OS firmware upgrade support.  Any reason the "local upgrade" option fails every time?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jirka

I do not think that you have to update your firmware now. You should have v1.13 (mine K9 Pro delivered before Christmas has v1.13) and this is the latest version. 
See the discussion on K9Pro-firmware download how to verify your firmare version. 

Of course I would like to be able to update firmware in future from the mobile app (when current betas are stable). I do not have any Windows computer available.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

jirka said:


> I do not think that you have to update your firmware now. You should have v1.13 (mine K9 Pro delivered before Christmas has v1.13) and this is the latest version.
> See the discussion on K9Pro-firmware download how to verify your firmare version.
> 
> Of course I would like to be able to update firmware in future from the mobile app (when current betas are stable). I do not have any Windows computer available.


My K9 Pro is on 1.0 still.  It's working just fine, but I always like to stay updated with the latest firmware that is publicly available.  I'm an avid Fiio fan and user, but it seems strange to me that they would release a device with a slim margin of firmware upgradeability, with a Windows-only approach, and that the only support response I've seen on other threads with this same question is "if you have the latest firmware, you don't need to update" (OBVIOUSLY) and "you'll have to find a Windows machine for support" with no other options.  Why not enable the "online upgrade" or "local upgrade" feature in the Fiio Control app before public release?


----------



## jirka

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> My K9 Pro is on 1.0 still.  It's working just fine, but I always like to stay updated with the latest firmware that is publicly available.  I'm an avid Fiio fan and user, but it seems strange to me that they would release a device with a slim margin of firmware upgradeability, with a Windows-only approach, and that the only support response I've seen on other threads with this same question is "if you have the latest firmware, you don't need to update" (OBVIOUSLY) and "you'll have to find a Windows machine for support" with no other options.  Why not enable the "online upgrade" or "local upgrade" feature in the Fiio Control app before public release?



There is a bug in the mobile app. It is showing FW v1.0, but there is v1.13 in the device.





I do not agree that it is fine to have limited possibility to upgrade the firmware. Just there will be no sound improvement in the new firmware and I do not observe any of the problems described on this forum. 

There are other serious design flaws that Fiio do not want solve. For example the equalizer works only for bluetooth, it is not mentioned in any official document. The intensity and pattern of the status indicator is not persistent, it resets to default when power source is turned off.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz

ATimoff said:


> Friends! An image from this forum. What microchip models?  Buffer + LPF for RCA? Tell me who knows.


OPA927


----------



## Voohoo

The K9 Pro is going to have nice sales from these reviews


----------



## ATimoff

@Vitaliy Belz 
Many thanks! Fiio writes that this op amp is designed for RCA line input. This is an exclusive op-amp designed for Fiio. Therefore, it does not affect the bandwidth of the 20kHz RCA line output (-3dB). So, let's pay attention to the low-pass filter on the wonderful OPA1612 operational amplifier. Is this LPF common between headphones and line out? If so. Why does one LPF give two bands 50 kHz and 20kHz? Or somewhere an additional filter for the line output and 6.3? True analytical Hi-Res requires a wider bandwidth....  But it's not critical! The narrow band softens the high frequencies a bit. Can someone comment on this?


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

Really enjoying the F9 Pro's sound, listening to DSD via DoP on my Mac w/ Colibri player, and all is sounding incredible and the F9 Pro is recognizing the DSD stream with it's Green light.  There's a curious issue happening where if I try to skip ahead/scan a DSD track, it will lock up the F9 Pro and not play any audio after that.  I stop the song and the RGB LED defaults back to multi-color until I push play again, and it locks into the DSD stream but no audio will play.  I must manually power cycle (switch on back of unit) to get it to produce any sound.  When in this "frozen" state with no audio, I try any other player on my computer, with no audio as well.  Any insights as to what may be causing this?  Thank you


----------



## john57

I am not having a problem scanning dsd file  with my F9 Pro using JRiver on my PC.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

john57 said:


> I am not having a problem scanning dsd file  with my F9 Pro using JRiver on my PC.


Thanks for your input, John57. I was also looking at JRiver as an option, but haven't tried it out yet.  It was weird, on top of the scanning issue, activating the eq on Colibri also caused the same freeze/no audio issue.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

jirka said:


> There is a bug in the mobile app. It is showing FW v1.0, but there is v1.13 in the device.
> 
> I do not agree that it is fine to have limited possibility to upgrade the firmware. Just there will be no sound improvement in the new firmware and I do not observe any of the problems described on this forum.
> 
> There are other serious design flaws that Fiio do not want solve. For example the equalizer works only for bluetooth, it is not mentioned in any official document. The intensity and pattern of the status indicator is not persistent, it resets to default when power source is turned off.


You are correct, and I just confirmed my FW is 1.13 via computer (should've checked this way in the first place, but also want to believe in Fiio's apps/tools but seem to be a bit buggy. Thank you for your input!


----------



## john57 (Jan 28, 2022)

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> Thanks for your input, John57. I was also looking at JRiver as an option, but haven't tried it out yet.  It was weird, on top of the scanning issue, activating the eq on Colibri also caused the same freeze/no audio issue.


Activating EQ on a DSD file will never work unless it is converted to PCM first and back to DSD.  Are you playing DSD files natively?


----------



## Voohoo

Aaaaand I just ordered me a K9 Pro. It has been several years since I invested in either a DAC or amp. I will be comparing it to my Schiit Jotunheim v1.


----------



## FiiO

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> Just received my K9 Pro, and wanted to upgrade my firmware but came across a glaring issue: I am on Mac with no windows machine available (as I suspect is the case for a good portion of customers)...There appears to be no Mac OS support for upgrading the firmware?  I attempted firmware upgrade via Fiio Control Android app with "local upgrade" option, selecting the upgrade file from my phone, and that always fails.  The "online upgrade" is ideal, but currently when I tap that option, a pop-up message displays "not support yet".  I would like to know if there is future "online upgrade" capabilities being planned, or Mac OS firmware upgrade support.  Any reason the "local upgrade" option fails every time?  Thank you in advance.





jirka said:


> There is a bug in the mobile app. It is showing FW v1.0, but there is v1.13 in the device.
> 
> I do not agree that it is fine to have limited possibility to upgrade the firmware. Just there will be no sound improvement in the new firmware and I do not observe any of the problems described on this forum.
> 
> There are other serious design flaws that Fiio do not want solve. For example the equalizer works only for bluetooth, it is not mentioned in any official document. The intensity and pattern of the status indicator is not persistent, it resets to default when power source is turned off.



Dear friend,

The 1.0 version you check from the APP is the *Bluetooth* firmware version for the K9Pro. And there is no new Bluetooth firmware for the K9Pro. 

The 1.13 version which could be checked from the computer or the firmware update tool is the *system* firmware version. Since the chip supplier could not provide the update tool for MAC to us currently, the system firmware could only be updated in Windows computer, sorry.

In the FAQ of K9Pro, we have mentioned the EQ is only valid for Bluetooth: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557553.html

Our USB DAC could not support the EQ adjustment in USB DAC mode now.

Best regards


----------



## Gustavo1976

4499 vs 9038 pro?? Help


----------



## Voohoo

Gustavo1976 said:


> 4499 vs 9038 pro?? Help



Some thoughts direct from FiiO about the different DACs


----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Jan 29, 2022)

FiiO said:


> This plastic shield could keep the structure more stable.


Does the K9 Pro *ESS* also have a plastic shield?


----------



## Gustavo1976

Voohoo said:


> Some thoughts direct from FiiO about the different DACs


Finally bought akm


----------



## elira

How bad are the Bluetooth issues? Are they a dealbreaker?


----------



## WalleyeAU

Just got the K9 Pro AKM, running my HD650s (XLR balanced) very nicely indeed.

I was wondering, is there any quality or performance differences between using the USB B on the back or the USB C on the side (from MacBook M1 Pro)?


----------



## blasjw

New review just out:


----------



## Telin

Voohoo said:


> Some thoughts direct from FiiO about the different DACs


A lot of marketing BS.
The only difference you're going to notice is in your wallet.


----------



## Gustavo1976

blasjw said:


> New review just out:



Bought today for 660€


----------



## blasjw

Gustavo1976 said:


> Bought today for 660€


Noice, $699 USD here.


----------



## azertyproxy

Hi, I already own a K9 pro AKM version but i want to buy an ESS version. Is the ESS K9 pro available in Europe?


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

john57 said:


> Activating EQ on a DSD file will never work unless it is converted to PCM first and back to DSD.  Are you playing DSD files natively?


Ah, gotcha - yes I was streaming natively via Colibri when the issue happened. Now bitstreaming via JRiver, and no glitches occuring - I absolutely love JRiver Media Center 28 - full library organization, smooth experience, and tons of controls!


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The 1.0 version you check from the APP is the *Bluetooth* firmware version for the K9Pro. And there is no new Bluetooth firmware for the K9Pro.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, Fiio   I always appreciate your responsiveness.  


FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The 1.0 version you check from the APP is the *Bluetooth* firmware version for the K9Pro. And there is no new Bluetooth firmware for the K9Pro.
> 
> ...


----------



## quawn0418

I’ve been a long time user of the adi-2 dac, and while the adi-2 is the better tool, the k9 has taken its place on my desk because of its simplicity and sound, i can’t believe this thing is still in stock at this price point, it just goes to show you that people just love to pour their money into audio lol i want to thank dms for his review and leading me to this thing…it’s really amazing…only thing i don’t like is that the eq only works with Bluetooth mode, i really don’t understand that, thanks fiio


----------



## Gustavo1976

quawn0418 said:


> I’ve been a long time user of the adi-2 dac, and while the adi-2 is the better tool, the k9 has taken its place on my desk because of its simplicity and sound, i can’t believe this thing is still in stock at this price point, it just goes to show you that people just love to pour their money into audio lol i want to thank dms for his review and leading me to this thing…it’s really amazing…only thing i don’t like is that the eq only works with Bluetooth mode, i really don’t understand that, thanks fiio


Do yoy have akm 4499 version? Im waiting mine .


----------



## quawn0418

Gustavo1976 said:


> Do yoy have akm 4499 version? Im waiting mine .


Yea and honestly speaking, it sounds very very close to my adi-2 (4493) into my singxer sa-1…the adi-2 is more accurate even with its onboard amp, but if your just listening to music (not mixing it) then the k9 is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Gustavo1976

quawn0418 said:


> Yea and honestly speaking, it sounds very very close to my adi-2 (4493) into my singxer sa-1…the adi-2 is more accurate even with its onboard amp, but if your just listening to music (not mixing it) then the k9 is definitely the way to go.


Thanks. On one week i hope it arrives home.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Yea and honestly speaking, it sounds very very close to my adi-2 (4493) into my singxer sa-1…the adi-2 is more accurate even with its onboard amp, but if your just listening to music (not mixing it) then the k9 is definitely the way to go.


I'm also an adi-2 user/fan and have the k9 pro enroute.,wondering if it can replace it. One thing I love about the adi-2 is you can adjust the bass/treble on the fly if a song needs more or less of either.


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> I'm also an adi-2 user/fan and have the k9 pro enroute.,wondering if it can replace it. One thing I love about the adi-2 is you can adjust the bass/treble on the fly if a song needs more or less of either.


Yea the adi-2 is one of those things you’ll have trouble letting go no matter what’s replacing it, but i do feel like if i keep the adi-2, it won’t get much use if any…and you’re right, the equalization on the adi 2 is second to none when dacs are concerned. Really nice piece of equipment to have around.


----------



## ishmaelk (Jan 30, 2022)

I read a lot of praise, but I was wondering if anyone happens to have an Asgard 3, or a Jotunheim 2 and has been able to compare the amp section of the K9 Pro to them. 
i know it's a very specific comparison, and none of you may have had any chance to do it. But just in case.
Thanks.


----------



## GGSuperMe

ishmaelk said:


> I read a lot of praise, but I was wondering if anyone happens to have an Asgard 3, or a Jotunheim 2 and has been able to compare the amp section of the K9 Pro to them.
> i know it's a very specific comparison, and none of you may have had any chance to do it. But just in case.
> Thanks.


I have the FiiO K9 Pro on the way as well, and I have the Jot 2, so I'll try to comment on this later this week.


----------



## Bob Ley

GGSuperMe said:


> I have the FiiO K9 Pro on the way as well, and I have the Jot 2, so I'll try to comment on this later this week.


I will guess the Jot 2 has way more power!


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> I will guess the Jot 2 has way more power!


True, but this is power beyond listening, 99% of headphones simply don’t need it, cool to have though lol


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> True, but this is power beyond listening, 99% of headphones simply don’t need it, cool to have though lol


Well said


----------



## kiyu

FiiO said:


> It is our customized OPAMP.
> You could check this teardown for more information:
> 
> 
> Best regards


Dear Fiio,

I have a couple of question for you.
1) device is just RENDER OF MQA instead of full deco, right? why xmos 216 was not used? I don't think the cost of 208 vs 216 is that big to make a difference in price. 
ess version will still use de 208? 
2)  I saw the prototype measurement  
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/fiio-k9pro/ 
Is the final version same as the prototype or a bit different or really different? 

Please let me know
thanks!


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

GGSuperMe said:


> I have the FiiO K9 Pro on the way as well, and I have the Jot 2, so I'll try to comment on this later this week.


Same I just ordered mine the other night and will be comparing it to my Jot 2. If I can get the cables in time, I also want to give it a run in DAC only mode, paired with the Jot and see how that goes. 


However, I won't lie when I say that I'm not tempted to cancel my order and get my hands on a Mojo 2.


----------



## Voohoo

Just received my K9 Pro. Unfortunately the volume knob has a section where it feels like it's unlubricated and makes a slight dry noise while turning. Can I expect this to go away? It would be really annoying to go through an exchange just for this -_-


----------



## elira

Voohoo said:


> Just received my K9 Pro. Unfortunately the volume knob has a section where it feels like it's unlubricated and makes a slight dry noise while turning. Can I expect this to go away? It would be really annoying to go through an exchange just for this -_-


I'm not sure how it's built, but if it has a set screw you can just unscrew and pull the knob a little so it doesn't rub. If it's in there just with pressure you can just pull it and it should move. If it is glued or something you will have to return the unit if it bothers you.


----------



## Voohoo (Jan 31, 2022)

elira said:


> I'm not sure how it's built, but if it has a set screw you can just unscrew and pull the knob a little so it doesn't rub. If it's in there just with pressure you can just pull it and it should move. If it is glued or something you will have to return the unit if it bothers you.


Seems to be glued. There's no exposed screw and I can't pull it off straight. I'll deal with it for a couple days before I decided to return it.

EDIT: The knob is ever so slightly uneven with it's installed angle. If I push upwards on the knob it is then straightened out and doesn't create extra friction while turning when around the 12 o'clock position. I've hit the perimeter of the knob with some silicone spray and it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## john57

It sounds like that the volume knob was hitting the plastic light ring. I noticed that there are two LEDs on the circuit board that provides the light.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Voohoo said:


> Just received my K9 Pro. Unfortunately the volume knob has a section where it feels like it's unlubricated and makes a slight dry noise while turning. Can I expect this to go away? It would be really annoying to go through an exchange just for this -_-


Hey couldn’t help but notice you also have a Jotunheim. If you don’t mind me asking how do you like the sound out of the K9 Pro vs the Jot?


----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Feb 1, 2022)

Voohoo said:


> Seems to be glued. There's no exposed screw and I can't pull it off straight. I'll deal with it for a couple days before I decided to return it.
> 
> EDIT: The knob is ever so slightly uneven with it's installed angle. If I push upwards on the knob it is then straightened out and doesn't create extra friction while turning when around the 12 o'clock position. I've hit the perimeter of the knob with some silicone spray and it seems to be doing the trick.


The volume knob is not glued.  But it is quite heavy, about 122 grams and is made of steel, so it can sag a little.  Apparently that's why, for the ESS version, the knob was made of aluminum.


----------



## Voohoo

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> Hey couldn’t help but notice you also have a Jotunheim. If you don’t mind me asking how do you like the sound out of the K9 Pro vs the Jot?


I'll try to compare throughout the week and will post my impressions!



Vitaliy Belz said:


> The volume knob is not glued.  But it is quite heavy, about 122 grams and is made of steel, so it can sag a little.  Apparently that's why, for the ESS version, the knob was made of aluminum.


Are you saying it can be pulled right off? It seems to be on pretty good on my unit. You're insight on the knob weight and sag makes sense to me.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Feb 1, 2022)

Voohoo said:


> Are you saying it can be pulled right off?


Yes, it can be pulled right off. If you are worried, then you can replace it with a lighter one. But I have not yet found the right button with a diameter of 45 mm.


----------



## ATimoff

Ha! I've already written about it! In ESS, the frequency range has been expanded to 50 kHz! I like it better! https://fiio.com/k9proess_parameters https://fiio.com/k9pro_parameters


----------



## ATimoff

Who does not see. Switch to Chinese.


----------



## Bob Ley

Got mine yesterday. Trying out bluetooth vs. usb, headphone vs. dac only, balanced vs. single ended.

I prefer bluetooth. The eq in the app gives it a bump sonically imo. To me, sounds so much better than using usb connection. 
I also use a Darkvoice 336SE for my dynamic headphones (ZMF Aelous) and the k9 Pro sounds just as full/warm as that tube amp.


It also competes evenly so far with my RME-ADI-2 Dac. 
​


----------



## quawn0418

So after a few days with the k9, I’m definitely keeping it, it’s sound as a dac/amp is just too good for the price, it’s smooth, detailed, and so spacious. Very impressive at any price. As a dac/amp it doesn’t have much authority though, just a really pleasant listen. I may purchase an additional amp some time soon tho, maybe a jotunhiem 2 to compliment it, but as an all in one it may just be the best bang for your buck in todays market. Don’t hesitate, grab one now!


----------



## llysender

quawn0418 said:


> So after a few days with the k9, I’m definitely keeping it, it’s sound as a dac/amp is just too good for the price, it’s smooth, detailed, and so spacious. Very impressive at any price. As a dac/amp it doesn’t have much authority though, just a really pleasant listen. I may purchase an additional amp some time soon tho, maybe a jotunhiem 2 to compliment it, but as an all in one it may just be the best bang for your buck in todays market. Don’t hesitate, grab one now!


Yeah but at the same time I apperate how they voiced the amp to be the same as the line out. If you want muscular authority maybe burson might be for consideration with how bold and aggressive they voice their amps.

Somehow I feel that the way the K9 pro is so natural yet intoxicating makes me apperate the music so much more then the gear. Makes it hard to go back to more aggressive sounding stacks like the gustard X16/H16 stack as they sound so forced now. 

Then again I'm still in the honeymoon phase so things might change.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Just got mine in and so far listening has been really nice. Doesn't sound as congested as the 4490 in my Jot 2. 
I'll give it a week and then another week running it as a DAC into the Jot 2 before I decide whether or not I should keep both or sell/return the other,
It definitely has less power than the Jot from the few songs I've listened to using it balanced to my HD6XX, as I have it set to medium gain at around the 10:30 mark on the dial. The Jot 2 I would use on low gain and it would be right under the 9:00 mark.


----------



## davveswe

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> Just got mine in and so far listening has been really nice. Doesn't sound as congested as the 4490 in my Jot 2.
> I'll give it a week and then another week running it as a DAC into the Jot 2 before I decide whether or not I should keep both or sell/return the other,
> It definitely has less power than the Jot from the few songs I've listened to using it balanced to my HD6XX, as I have it set to medium gain at around the 10:30 mark on the dial. The Jot 2 I would use on low gain and it would be right under the 9:00 mark.


Are you running balanced output?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

davveswe said:


> Are you running balanced output?


Yep yep, I was running it balanced on both. 

Also I think this thing is for sure staying. It's pairing really really nicely with my K812 and is giving me new firsts with these headphones, despite having had them for years. 

PS - Give the Belle soundtrack a listen, it's really good.


----------



## Telin

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> It definitely has less power than the Jot from the few songs I've listened to using it balanced to my HD6XX, as I have it set to medium gain at around the 10:30 mark on the dial. The Jot 2 I would use on low gain and it would be right under the 9:00 mark.


In no way I'm going to defend the K9 Pro but.

Power and gain are not the same thing...


----------



## dsrk

llysender said:


> Yeah but at the same time I apperate how they voiced the amp to be the same as the line out. If you want muscular authority maybe burson might be for consideration with how bold and aggressive they voice their amps.
> 
> Somehow I feel that the way the K9 pro is so natural yet intoxicating makes me apperate the music so much more then the gear. Makes it hard to go back to more aggressive sounding stacks like the gustard X16/H16 stack as they sound so forced now.
> 
> Then again I'm still in the honeymoon phase so things might change.


I am very interested to hear your long term feedback as I am also trying to decide between this and Gustard stack.


----------



## Bob Ley

when would someone use the preamp option on this?


----------



## elira

Bob Ley said:


> when would someone use the preamp option on this?


Powered speakers, or when connected to a power amp.


----------



## Bob Ley

elira said:


> Powered speakers, or when connected to a power amp.


So if I have a DarkVoice 336E, I could use the preamp option?


----------



## WorksUnit

^I used the pre-amp into Tubes, but prefer setting K9pro to Dac mode and low gain.^


----------



## jclyle (Feb 4, 2022)

A couple questions....

- Can the volume be controlled using the iOS app?
- Can XLR and SE outputs be used at the same time?


----------



## dsrk

K9 Pro is out of stock in India and will be back in stock next month.

I have an unboxed Lyr 3 with 4490 DAC module for sale for the same price.

Is it worth over K9 Pro? I won't be using all the features of it. Just the AMP and DAC.

My headphones are HD6XX and LCD2C.


----------



## blasjw (Feb 4, 2022)

Bought a Hart Audio 4.4mm pentaconn to dual female 3-pin XLR adapter cable so I can test the balanced input.  Turns out this type of cable is pretty rare.  Much easier to find one with dual 3-pin XLR male.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Telin said:


> In no way I'm going to defend the K9 Pro but.
> 
> Power and gain are not the same thing...


Ah I always felt that those two terms were kinda intertwined but my apologies for doing so. That being said it does have plenty of power to work with all the hardest to drive stuff I have. I plan on testing with IEM's in a little bit here as well. So far this thing is great and it's really making me wonder if I should keep my Jotunheim or not lol


----------



## quawn0418

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> Ah I always felt that those two terms were kinda intertwined but my apologies for doing so. That being said it does have plenty of power to work with all the hardest to drive stuff I have. I plan on testing with IEM's in a little bit here as well. So far this thing is great and it's really making me wonder if I should keep my Jotunheim or not lol


same here, seriously wondering if i need anything else…it’s so good for the money


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

quawn0418 said:


> same here, seriously wondering if i need anything else…it’s so good for the money


Seriously, I think I still want to try it through to Jot and then go from there, but for as much as I like the Jot, there  might be a good chance that it will end up on the classifieds.


----------



## cleg

While I'm waiting for ESS version delivery, here is my video about AKM one. I'm actively using it for a few months already, and I really like it


----------



## PauliusB

Verificateur said:


> Is anyone who owns (owned) both the K9 Pro vs RME ADI-2 DAC FS able to provide some comparisons / impressions, and how they stack up in general to each other?


Im also interested. Found a simillar topic but in german (possible to translate with Google Chrome). Maybe it helps a bit 
Personally was thinking to order Fiio K9Pro, but decided to pay little extra and go with RME ADI-2 DAC FS as bluetooth not needed, but EQ feature sounds like life saver.


----------



## dsrk

cleg said:


> While I'm waiting for ESS version delivery, here is my video about AKM one. I'm actively using it for a few months already, and I really like it



Thanks for the review.

Which Topping DAC/AMP you were comparing this with? I have A30 Pro and looking to buy a DAC for it. I am thinking of buying K9 Pro as single solution.
How good is the AMP on K9 Pro compared to the Topping/SMSL?


----------



## azertyproxy

cleg said:


> While I'm waiting for ESS version delivery, here is my video about AKM one. I'm actively using it for a few months already, and I really like it



Where did you buy The ESS version?


----------



## quawn0418

PauliusB said:


> Im also interested. Found a simillar topic but in german (possible to translate with Google Chrome). Maybe it helps a bit
> Personally was thinking to order Fiio K9Pro, but decided to pay little extra and go with RME ADI-2 DAC FS as bluetooth not needed, but EQ feature sounds like life saver.


The rme is an amazing tool, it’s feature set is simply unmatched, you can customize your sound better than you can on any other dac/amp that I’ve come across. I still don’t know if i can let it go honestly…but if we are talking about AIO’s, the k9 just sounds better. Sure the rme can be paired with other amps (more money) to easily outperform the k9 with all of its onboard features, but the k9 is the best sound your going to get from an AIO anywhere under 2k in my opinion. If you want the ultimate solution, go for the rme. If u want simplicity at its finest, grab the k9.

Also, the amp on the rme sucks, it’s cold, analytical, and lifeless…i never use it. The line out is fantastic, so be prepared to go amp shopping.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> The rme is an amazing tool, it’s feature set is simply unmatched, you can customize your sound better than you can on any other dac/amp that I’ve come across. I still don’t know if i can let it go honestly…but if we are talking about AIO’s, the k9 just sounds better. Sure the rme can be paired with other amps (more money) to easily outperform the k9 with all of its onboard features, but the k9 is the best sound your going to get from an AIO anywhere under 2k in my opinion. If you want the ultimate solution, go for the rme. If u want simplicity at its finest, grab the k9.
> 
> Also, the amp on the rme sucks, it’s cold, analytical, and lifeless…i never use it. The line out is fantastic, so be prepared to go amp shopping.


I have my RME up for sale and keeping the K9Pro


----------



## Voohoo

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> Just got mine in and so far listening has been really nice. Doesn't sound as congested as the 4490 in my Jot 2.
> I'll give it a week and then another week running it as a DAC into the Jot 2 before I decide whether or not I should keep both or sell/return the other,
> It definitely has less power than the Jot from the few songs I've listened to using it balanced to my HD6XX, as I have it set to medium gain at around the 10:30 mark on the dial. The Jot 2 I would use on low gain and it would be right under the 9:00 mark.


Why would you want to keep both? Interesting that you want to run the K9 into the Jotunheim but I guess that would be the best way to compare the DACs directly. For me I care more about the overall package so I'm A/B'ing my K9 and Jotunheim as totally separate systems. I don't have interest in running one through the other; I only want to keep one box in the end.

My K9 has had exclusive usage for the past week but today I finally did some light A/B comparisons with my Jotunheim V1. The song I used was "Don't Break My Heart" from The Weeknd's latest album. Overall I'd use these words to describe the K9 in comparison to the Jotunheim: more smooth, more open, more refined.

The K9 has a very pleasant smooth and liquid sound whereas the Jotunheim has a more grainy characteristic. This makes the Jotunheim sound a bit more harsh at high volumes. I agree with you that the K9 sounds less congested. There's a noticeable greater separation between vocals/instruments which makes the soundstage feel more open. During the chorus of "Don't Break My Heart" the instrumentation and effects become quite busy. The K9 handles the chorus more effortlessly and with greater clarity thanks to the instrument separation. This makes the K9 sound overall more refined than the Jotunheim. The one thing that the Jotunheim has over the K9 is that I think it has more low end grunt but it sounds pretty close. The opening bass hits of "Don't Break My Heart" feel like they hit a bit harder with the Schiit.

These are all very early impressions between comparing these two DAC/amps so I'll need to listen to more songs to confirm my findings and discover more differences.


----------



## azertyproxy

Voohoo said:


> Why would you want to keep both? Interesting that you want to run the K9 into the Jotunheim but I guess that would be the best way to compare the DACs directly. For me I care more about the overall package so I'm A/B'ing my K9 and Jotunheim as totally separate systems. I don't have interest in running one through the other; I only want to keep one box in the end.
> 
> My K9 has had exclusive usage for the past week but today I finally did some light A/B comparisons with my Jotunheim V1. The song I used was "Don't Break My Heart" from The Weeknd's latest album. Overall I'd use these words to describe the K9 in comparison to the Jotunheim: more smooth, more open, more refined.
> 
> ...


I replaced the K9 pro stock cable with an audioquest Y3 power cable, it gives a bit deeper bass that hit harder while retaining that precious liquid and open sound of the K9 pro. I won't go back to stock cable. no way.


----------



## dsrk

Voohoo said:


> Why would you want to keep both? Interesting that you want to run the K9 into the Jotunheim but I guess that would be the best way to compare the DACs directly. For me I care more about the overall package so I'm A/B'ing my K9 and Jotunheim as totally separate systems. I don't have interest in running one through the other; I only want to keep one box in the end.
> 
> My K9 has had exclusive usage for the past week but today I finally did some light A/B comparisons with my Jotunheim V1. The song I used was "Don't Break My Heart" from The Weeknd's latest album. Overall I'd use these words to describe the K9 in comparison to the Jotunheim: more smooth, more open, more refined.
> 
> ...


I remember reading that Jot2 doesn't have that grainess and harshness compared to Jot1.


----------



## ATimoff

@cleg Спасибо! Наконец-то хороший обзор! Информация соответствует тому, что я ожидал от версии 4499 (исходя из измерений и спецификации). С нетерпением жду продолжения от версии 9038! Думаю будет получше и не только по спецификации ....  / Thanks! Finally a good review! The information is in line with what I expected from version 4499 (based on measurements and specifications). Looking forward to more from version 9038!


----------



## Voohoo

azertyproxy said:


> I replaced the K9 pro stock cable with an audioquest Y3 power cable, it gives a bit deeper bass that hit harder while retaining that precious liquid and open sound of the K9 pro. I won't go back to stock cable. no way.


Interesting. I don't think I'm curious enough to delve into power cables when I barely even care for headphone cables. I will say that the stock USB for the K9 is crap because I lose signal quite easily from super subtle bumps to my laptop or the cable itself.


----------



## ATimoff

I wrote about it here before (page-66). What do I miss in reviews. When describing the sound of the DAC, it is necessary to indicate which digital filter was included. Default? Perhaps, on some filter, the missing details of the sound and organization of the scene will appear.


----------



## mikedemunck

ATimoff said:


> I wrote about it here before (page-66). What do I miss in reviews. When describing the sound of the DAC, it is necessary to indicate which digital filter was included. Default? Perhaps, on some filter, the missing details of the sound and organization of the scene will appear.


I'm sorry, but there really is no discernible difference between the filters. I challenge you to do a blind A/B and hear any difference. And should there be a hearable difference, it in no way changes the overall sound of the unit in any significant way.


----------



## ATimoff

Extremely surprised!  Is this a feature of the K9Pro (AKM) version? I am an Audiolab M-DAC (ESS Sabre32 9018) user. That's when I listen to the difference! And I see her in the measurements.  For each filter. https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/title-report.php?id=607&page=audiolab-m-dac#gsc.tab=0  It's bad that there are no similar K9Pro measurements. This will clear everything up.


----------



## mikedemunck

I don’t really care about measurements, just let your ears be the judge. 😉


----------



## mikedemunck

and I just took a look at the M-dac measurements, the filters do things for a couple of Db in frequency’s barely audible to the human ears (especially when you are above ~30). So again, also on the m-dac: I challenge you to a blind test 😉


----------



## ATimoff

Right! If we like the sound, then we have a good device. Further, you can not study it. Accept as is. I will expand the meaning. When marketers hang noodles on our ears. It is useful to look at independent measurements. In order not to be disappointed in a future purchase.


----------



## ATimoff

Digital filters are about impulse response. There is no need to look at the level of harmonics. Out of earshot.


----------



## cleg

dsrk said:


> Which Topping DAC/AMP you were comparing this with? I have A30 Pro and looking to buy a DAC for it. I am thinking of buying K9 Pro as single solution.
> How good is the AMP on K9 Pro compared to the Topping/SMSL?



I've tested D30 Pro (with A30 Pro too), Topping combo is slightly more neutral and focused on microcontrast to my ears. Probably we need to wait for ESS version to compare. But subjectively, owning A30 Pro, I'd just bought D30 Pro for it, it's simpler than selling A30 and then buying K9. But maybe K9 Pro ESS will be a beater and I'll change this opinion


----------



## dsrk

cleg said:


> I've tested D30 Pro (with A30 Pro too), Topping combo is slightly more neutral and focused on microcontrast to my ears. Probably we need to wait for ESS version to compare. But subjectively, owning A30 Pro, I'd just bought D30 Pro for it, it's simpler than selling A30 and then buying K9. But maybe K9 Pro ESS will be a beater and I'll change this opinion


Thanks, I will wait until K9 Pro is back in stock and wait for ESS review.


----------



## ATimoff

@cleg Tell me please. Did the digital filters somehow manifest themselves while listening? For example, on the attack of sound. Or is it a useless functional - the fruit of self-hypnosis? I am looking for a replacement for M-DAC.


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Remote volume control via bluetooth seems to be working with the most recent stable firmware release already, just tested it with my application.
Also there seems to be an option for toggling MQA support, haven't seen that feature in the official control app yet.

So for those wondering, there will most likely be support for remote volume adjustment in the future.


----------



## Bob Ley (Feb 6, 2022)

TommyGeenexus said:


> Remote volume control via bluetooth seems to be working with the most recent stable firmware release already, just tested it with my application.
> Also there seems to be an option for toggling MQA support, haven't seen that feature in the official control app yet.
> 
> So for those wondering, there will most likely be support for remote volume adjustment in the future.


What  recent stable firmware release are you referring to? Isn't V1.13 the latest?


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Bob Ley said:


> What  recent stable firmware release are you referring to? Isn't V1.13 the latest?


Yes. Tested with 1.13 and BT firmware 1.0.


----------



## Bob Ley

TommyGeenexus said:


> Yes. Tested with 1.13 and BT firmware 1.0.


Where do you see the Remote volume control and option for toggling MQA support. 
Also, I like the eq presets but the custom one sounds very bad for some reason regardless of how I set it.


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Bob Ley said:


> Where do you see the Remote volume control and option for toggling MQA support.
> Also, I like the eq presets but the custom one sounds very bad for some reason regardless of how I set it.


It is not yet supported by the official Fiio Control app, im just messing with what i've datamined in my custom control app.


----------



## Bob Ley

TommyGeenexus said:


> It is not yet supported by the official Fiio Control app, im just messing with what i've datamined in my custom control app.


ok, any idea about the custom eq option, why it doesn't sound good compared to the presets?


----------



## blasjw

Another review:


----------



## WorksUnit

I am a little used to Low pass filters having dabbled with music production for a a couple of years.
The inbuilt ones on the K9Pro do nothing, tested with different Headphones over a week or two, BT and USB.
I do want to believe though, fantastic sound for me.... perhaps it is a software thing, and the K9pro will evolve.


----------



## ATimoff

Thanks! Timely clarification. I was already beginning to doubt my hearing. After all, I'm over 30. Almost an old man. Perhaps for the ESS version, the expert will clarify information on filters. It is interesting.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Voohoo said:


> Why would you want to keep both? Interesting that you want to run the K9 into the Jotunheim but I guess that would be the best way to compare the DACs directly. For me I care more about the overall package so I'm A/B'ing my K9 and Jotunheim as totally separate systems. I don't have interest in running one through the other; I only want to keep one box in the end.
> 
> My K9 has had exclusive usage for the past week but today I finally did some light A/B comparisons with my Jotunheim V1. The song I used was "Don't Break My Heart" from The Weeknd's latest album. Overall I'd use these words to describe the K9 in comparison to the Jotunheim: more smooth, more open, more refined.
> 
> ...


Ah the reason I want to try it is to see how the Jotunheim colors the already really good sound of the K9 Pro and if I like what it does with it. It's a little bit of future proofing if say I do get headphones that require a bit more ooomph to get them going. That being said and from the reviews I've seen it seems like the K9 can power almost everything. I already have have someone lined up to take the Jot off my hands if I do decided to let go of it, and so far things are leaning in that direction atm.


----------



## jclyle

How does DAC only mode compare to stand alone DACs like RME ADI, Bifrost2 or Auralic Vega?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

jclyle said:


> How does DAC only mode compare to stand alone DACs like RME ADI, Bifrost2 or Auralic Vega?


I wish I had any of those to compare against. Right now I'm just awaiting some XLR cables to run it into the Jotuheim 2 and go from there with comparisons to the current source that I have on hand.


----------



## Deaf Leopard

Just ordered one of these today and looking forward to receiving it. Hopefully should get it tomorrow. Going to be using it with Focal Clear Og and Audeze LCD 2 closed. Have been using an IFI IDSD signature so looking forward to putting it through its paces and checking the differences between to two.


----------



## quawn0418

Deaf Leopard said:


> Just ordered one of these today and looking forward to receiving it. Hopefully should get it tomorrow. Going to be using it with Focal Clear Og and Audeze LCD 2 closed. Have been using an IFI IDSD signature so looking forward to putting it through its paces and checking the differences between to two.


Looking forward to your impressions and comparisons


----------



## quawn0418

jclyle said:


> How does DAC only mode compare to stand alone DACs like RME ADI, Bifrost2 or Auralic Vega?


The RME is no stand alone dac, it’s a dac/amp also…and a phenomenal dac at that, i can’t imagine the k9 beating the rme in terms of usage purely as a dac, but i have not compared the two as dacs just yet, i may do that this week, into my singxer sa-1.


----------



## azertyproxy (Feb 7, 2022)

Voohoo said:


> Interesting. I don't think I'm curious enough to delve into power cables when I barely even care for headphone cables. I will say that the stock USB for the K9 is crap because I lose signal quite easily from super subtle bumps to my laptop or the cable itself.


I tried several power cable. Even against pricier power cable, the audioquest Y3 is the better match for me.
I also use an audioquest carbon for the usb input


----------



## FiiO

jclyle said:


> A couple questions....
> 
> - Can the volume be controlled using the iOS app?
> - Can XLR and SE outputs be used at the same time?


- Can the volume be controlled using the iOS app?-No
- Can XLR and SE outputs be used at the same time?-Yes

Output priority:
The output is mainly divided into [HP] front panel output and [PRE] rear panel output
[HP] Front panel output: 4.4mm, 6.35mm and XLR4 balanced output, the same priority, can be output at the same time
[PRE] Rear panel output: LINEOUT and BALANCE OUT can be output at the same time

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Vitaliy Belz said:


> Does the K9 Pro *ESS* also have a plastic shield?


Yes, but in black colour.

Best regards


----------



## Moon5123 (Feb 8, 2022)

azertyproxy said:


> I tried several power cable. Even against pricier power cable, the audioquest Y3 is the better match for me.
> I also use an audioquest carbon for the usb input


Does those cables improves the sound quality? The power chord is just letting a AC current pass through AIO's transformer. Given that you have not replaced all the cables in your house with audioquest y3, how is chaining the cheap wiring in you house with y3 cable improve sound for you? Is it a Placebo? Or the snake oil effect?
With digital cable also it doesn't make sense as the DC signal just passes high voltage and low voltage as 1 and 0, so how a specific cable improve the sound quality?
Sorry for bugging just needed your views on this.


----------



## Voohoo

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> Ah the reason I want to try it is to see how the Jotunheim colors the already really good sound of the K9 Pro and if I like what it does with it. It's a little bit of future proofing if say I do get headphones that require a bit more ooomph to get them going. That being said and from the reviews I've seen it seems like the K9 can power almost everything. I already have have someone lined up to take the Jot off my hands if I do decided to let go of it, and so far things are leaning in that direction atm.


I see. The K9 seems like it has plenty of power for me. The farthest I go is 2 o'clock on medium gain for my HD 8XX. I plan to let go of my Jotunheim as well. I feel like I should do more comparing but it's pretty apparent that the K9 is a step up from my Jot V1. My Clear and 8XX are revealing enough to allow me to hear the improvements.


----------



## Telin

Moon5123 said:


> The power chord is just letting a AC current pass through AIO's transformer. Given that you have not replaced all the cables in your house with audioquest y3, how is chaining the cheap wiring in you house with y3 cable improve sound for you? Is it a Placebo? Or the snake oil effect?


Audiophile snake oil combined with sighted bias and the desperate need for purchase confirmation.
You just literally wasted a lot of money on something that does absolutely nothing, your brain is already hardwired to "hear" a difference before you even got the cable out of the package just to justify the money spend. There is not a single properly controlled test out there the proves otherwise.


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

FiiO said:


> Yes, but in black colour.
> 
> Best regards


When will the Ess version be available in Germany? I only see the Akm version


----------



## Moon5123 (Feb 8, 2022)

Telin said:


> Audiophile snake oil combined with sighted bias and the desperate need for purchase confirmation.
> You just literally wasted a lot of money on something that does absolutely nothing, your brain is already hardwired to "hear" a difference before you even got the cable out of the package just to justify the money spend. There is not a single properly controlled test out there the proves otherwise.


Well not all can hear a difference, my frnd have these audiophilac cables usb, and to my hear it sound no different than a cheap sheilded cable.
Although the distortion due to externally induced current may cause the signal loss in longer cable but if the cable is used seperated from other cables and is properly shielded then there should not be any signal loss or distortion.
Linus did a video on this with respect to hdmi and dp cables.

And the power chord is straightforward snake oil, just imagine your whole house is wired with cheap copper cable and you connect some 1000$ power cable to it and magic happens, the electricity becomes god given miracle and now you hear more punch in bass and highs are well tamed.

I guess its just people who got sponsored by these fraud companies only promote these snake oil or may be its a hidden MLM scheme. I dont know much about these things so thought there might be some hidden technology I am not aware of as a engineer.


----------



## azertyproxy (Feb 8, 2022)

Telin said:


> Audiophile snake oil combined with sighted bias and the desperate need for purchase confirmation.
> You just literally wasted a lot of money on something that does absolutely nothing, your brain is already hardwired to "hear" a difference before you even got the cable out of the package just to justify the money spend. There is not a single properly controlled test out there the proves otherwise.


Hi, sadly, i can't prove it changes the sound. I spent some times several mounths ago, trying lots of power cables from different company: Furutech odéon, Furutech Empire, Audiophonics Stealth, Audioquest Y3 & Z3 and Taga Harmony. I m not sponsored in any way by any of them, just love to try to enhanced the sound experience.
Each of these cables changes the sound in their own way. My main headphone is a Grado PS1000e and my main earphones are Thieaudio Monarch MK1 and MK2.
With some cables, i didn't like the sound presentation  and with some others,  the sound was better to my ears.
Ultimately, if you don't want to lost time trying power cables, the K9 pro stock power cable gives an already awesome sound.


----------



## Telin

Moon5123 said:


> Well not all can hear a difference, my frnd have these audiophilac cables usb, and to my hear it sound no different than a cheap sheilded cable.
> Although the distortion due to externally induced current may cause the signal loss in longer cable but if the cable is used seperated from other cables and is properly shielded then there should not be any signal loss or distortion.
> Linus did a video on this with respect to hdmi and dp cables.


Any recent half decent DAC is more than capable of rejecting noise and jitter, you don't need audiophile cables for that.. cables that don't do anything meaningful anyway.



azertyproxy said:


> Hi, sadly, i can't prove it changes the sound. I spent some times several mounths ago, trying lots of power cables from different company: Furutech odéon, Furutech Empire, Audiophonics Stealth, Audioquest Y3 & Z3 and Taga Harmony. I m not sponsored in any way by any of them, just love to try to enhanced the sound experience.
> Each of these cables changes the sound in their own way. My main headphone is a Grado PS1000e and my main earphones are Thieaudio Monarch MK1 and MK2.
> With some cables, i didn't like the sound presentation  and with some others,  the sound was better to my ears.
> Ultimately, if you don't want to lost time trying power cables, the K9 pro stock power cable gives an already awesome sound.


Last time I checked there are still no unicorns, let alone unicorns that fart rainbows, magic doesn't exist.
We're still on planet earth and magic doesn't exist so even DACs and cables are bound by the laws of physics. There is nothing there that would/can explain all the "magical" things that those super expensive cables are suppose to do.


----------



## Moon5123

Telin said:


> Any recent half decent DAC is more than capable of rejecting noise and jitter, you don't need audiophile cables for that.. cables that don't do anything meaningful anyway.
> 
> 
> Last time I checked there are still no unicorns, let alone unicorns that fart rainbows, magic doesn't exist.
> We're still on planet earth and magic doesn't exist so even DACs and cables are bound by the laws of physics. There is nothing there that would/can explain all the "magical" things that those super expensive cables are suppose to do.


Yup human brain is a fascinating stuffs.


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

Anyone knows when the Ess version k9pro will be available?


----------



## WorksUnit

azertyproxy said:


> With some cables, i didn't like the sound presentation and with some others, the sound was better to my ears.


If it does something for you then good, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deaf Leopard

So been listening to the K9 for a few hours this evening and so far very pleased with the sound of this Dac/Amp. Been using my Focal Clear running balanced (XLR) and listening to a variety of different music and for me the only way I can describe this is musical. It’s very smooth and very enjoyable to listen to. It’s not as warm as my IFI IDSD signature but I would say it’s more clean sounding. I’ve not tried any other headphones yet as I’ve just been enjoying the music but early impressions are positive.


----------



## quawn0418

Telin said:


> Any recent half decent DAC is more than capable of rejecting noise and jitter, you don't need audiophile cables for that.. cables that don't do anything meaningful anyway.
> 
> 
> Last time I checked there are still no unicorns, let alone unicorns that fart rainbows, magic doesn't exist.
> We're still on planet earth and magic doesn't exist so even DACs and cables are bound by the laws of physics. There is nothing there that would/can explain all the "magical" things that those super expensive cables are suppose to do.


What are your thoughts on audio cables? Same?


----------



## quawn0418

Canjam is around the corner and i honestly don’t think there is an amp or AIO that’ll impress me more than the k9.


----------



## cleg

ATimoff said:


> @cleg Tell me please. Did the digital filters somehow manifest themselves while listening? For example, on the attack of sound. Or is it a useless functional - the fruit of self-hypnosis? I am looking for a replacement for M-DAC.



I did a lot of blind tests for digital filters with many, many other devices (and with K9 Pro too). For me, the difference is really at that limit of being almost inaudible. With K9 Pro I managed to distinguish "sharp" ones in about 70% of cases. So, for me, it's more of a "let it be" feature. But it's common for the vast majority of devices  
But maybe my ears aren't golden enough


----------



## cleg

blasjw said:


> Another review:



Thank you for posting my review once again  ESS version should arrive soon too, so I hope to make video with a comparison too


----------



## Moon5123 (Feb 9, 2022)

cleg said:


> Thank you for posting my review once again  ESS version should arrive soon too, so I hope to make video with a comparison too


Will be waiting for it love your work though, bought fh1s and btr5 after your review. They are my entry to audiophile world thanks.


----------



## free0704

Hello everyone! did you fix the issues with clicks and volume drops with the latest firmware? do you think it is worth overpaying for rme adi-2 dac fs?


----------



## dsrk

free0704 said:


> Hello everyone! did you fix the issues with clicks and volume drops with the latest firmware? do you think it is worth overpaying for rme adi-2 dac fs?


If you want more sound tuning options like the excellent PEQ, then RME ADI-2 all the way. Else, there is no better DAC/AMP than K9 Pro for what it costs right now.


----------



## quawn0418

dsrk said:


> If you want more sound tuning options like the excellent PEQ, then RME ADI-2 all the way. Else, there is no better DAC/AMP than K9 Pro for what it costs right now.


If Fiio can get the EQ to work across all inputs, the k9 would be almost always sold out.


----------



## dsrk

quawn0418 said:


> If Fiio can get the EQ to work across all inputs, the k9 would be almost always sold out.


If you are talking about the EQ in FiiO music app, then it is very ordinary and no match for RME's PEQ.


----------



## quawn0418

dsrk said:


> If you are talking about the EQ in FiiO music app, then it is very ordinary and no match for RME's PEQ.


im talkin about the fiio control app and it only works over bluetooth. i cant really judge the eq though because the sound quality via bluetooth mode is not as good as usb. i only used it to see how much it impacted the sound via bluetooth and it was ok considering its bluetooth mode. i would really like to see how it would perform over usb since thats the only way i use the k9. im with you tho, i dont think it can compete with rme's eq...i still have my rme, just havent been using it...im really scared to sell it lol


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

Has the dual Ess k9pro been released? If so where can i buy it? 
I will appreciate your replies. Thanks in advance


----------



## dsrk

quawn0418 said:


> im talkin about the fiio control app and it only works over bluetooth. i cant really judge the eq though because the sound quality via bluetooth mode is not as good as usb. i only used it to see how much it impacted the sound via bluetooth and it was ok considering its bluetooth mode. i would really like to see how it would perform over usb since thats the only way i use the k9. im with you tho, i dont think it can compete with rme's eq...i still have my rme, just havent been using it...im really scared to sell it lol


I got it. It's the same EQ as in FiiO music app very ordinary and not much useful. I always wished FiiO would develop an EQ like Lotoo or Cowon.


----------



## ahmonge

quawn0418 said:


> If Fiio can get the EQ to work across all inputs, the k9 would be almost always sold out.


According to Fiio, it won’t happen soon



FiiO said:


> In the FAQ of K9Pro, we have mentioned the EQ is only valid for Bluetooth: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557553.html
> 
> Our USB DAC could not support the EQ adjustment in USB DAC mode now.


----------



## Voohoo

Anyone else wish the power button press to go in and out of standby mode was like 0.5 sec faster?


----------



## llysender

Voohoo said:


> Anyone else wish the power button press to go in and out of standby mode was like 0.5 sec faster?


I would rather have mute and standby change places where short press is the soft on/off @FiiO able to bake that into the firmware update/fiio control to change the power button controls?


----------



## azertyproxy

free0704 said:


> Hello everyone! did you fix the issues with clicks and volume drops with the latest firmware? do you think it is worth overpaying for rme adi-2 dac fs?


Hi, still have it with the last firmware but fiio said it will not occur on K9 pro ESS version


----------



## elira

Is there a change log somewhere for the firmware update? Not sure if the update is worth it, considering it seems to work fine as is.


----------



## jirka

llysender said:


> I would rather have mute and standby change places where short press is the soft on/off @FiiO able to bake that into the firmware update/fiio control to change the power button controls?


It would be great. The mute function is useless for me, but the soft on/off I am using quite a lot (it is pain to wait). Because the on/off switch on power source resets color settings.


----------



## Telin

quawn0418 said:


> What are your thoughts on audio cables? Same?


Same.
In the end audio is just an electric signal, a signal that is just like anything else bound by the laws of physics, nothing magical about that.
Any decent cable will do the trick, you don't need any snake oil multiple thousand dollar "audiophile" cable. 
I don't understand that in any other place we accept electrical signals for what they are but as soon as it is about audio suddenly all kind of magical properties are attached to that exact same electrical signal.

There are actually measurements that shows the an uber expensive AudioQuest cable performs objectively worse than a standard decent cable, the AQ cable actually introduced more interference in the signal than the standard cable. Mind you that the levels we're talking about here are so low that it is utterly inaudible for human hearing but still you're paying 100x more for an AQ cable that performs objectively worse.


----------



## dsrk

@FiiO 

When K9 Pro will be back in stock in India? Will that be AKM version or ESS version?


----------



## Moon5123

dsrk said:


> @FiiO
> 
> When K9 Pro will be back in stock in India? Will that be AKM version or ESS version?


I got lucky I bought directly from fiio.co.in as soon as they came in stock.
I pinged theaudiostore.in on their whatapp number they updated when they will get k9 pro in stock, they replied immediately. I recommend you to ping them whatsapp or fiio.co.in in WhatsApp to know the dates.
Those guys are really helpful and responsive.


----------



## dsrk (Feb 10, 2022)

Moon5123 said:


> I got lucky I bought directly from fiio.co.in as soon as they came in stock.
> I pinged theaudiostore.in on their whatapp number they updated when they will get k9 pro in stock, they replied immediately. I recommend you to ping them whatsapp or fiio.co.in in WhatsApp to know the dates.
> Those guys are really helpful and responsive.


I did, but they don't have any information when it will be back in stock. theaudiostore Pritam told me that it might be in March but don't know exactly when.

K9 Pro is an excellent device but availability is making it really hard for people like me.


----------



## Ab10 (Feb 10, 2022)

^^ What about Headphone Zone, they also listed ...


----------



## Moon5123

Ab10 said:


> ^^ What about Headphone Zone, they also listed ...


They listed but never seen them selling or never in stock. May be in feb last or march only we will get to see some stock.


----------



## dsrk

Just sent an email to Headphonezone too.


----------



## Deaf Leopard

Been listening to the K9 for a few days now and I can say it’s been pleasure. Been spending a lot of time listening with my LCD2 Closed. Sound is very spacious and again Very smooth. I love my IFI IDSD Signature but to my ears everything sounds right with this Dac/Amp. FiiO have created something very special here and it’s going to take something very special to get me to replace this device.


----------



## FiiO

llysender said:


> I would rather have mute and standby change places where short press is the soft on/off @FiiO able to bake that into the firmware update/fiio control to change the power button controls?


Dear friend,

We will report to the engineer for assessing about that first.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

dsrk said:


> @FiiO
> 
> When K9 Pro will be back in stock in India? Will that be AKM version or ESS version?


Yes, if everything goes well, the ESS version will be in stock at about next month. 

Best regards


----------



## ahossain81

I am thinking about the K9 pro, before I make my decision, can some one tell me how K9 holds up against Topping A90 and Singxer SA-1?


----------



## quawn0418

ahossain81 said:


> I am thinking about the K9 pro, before I make my decision, can some one tell me how K9 holds up against Topping A90 and Singxer SA-1?


Those are amplifiers, they are more determined by their sources. The k9 is a dac/amp.


----------



## ATimoff

@cleg Thank you! Your ears are fine!  Please bring unnecessary built-in functions to our attention in the following good reviews. Why should we pay for empty? Naturally, a natural question arose - why do chip manufacturers design DF and advertise it? Do they have nothing to do? Empty marketing? I doubt. Possible reasons for poor audibility of DF: 1) Function "type is". Indirect symptom - there is no digital filter selection button on the front panel. 2) Bandwidth limited by low pass filter (20 kHz, -3 dB, 2nd order filter or higher). 3) The test sound for our listening was recorded at a frequency of 44.1kHz, 48kHz, or its spectrum was cut to 20kHz, or processed by a lossy codec. No more sonic attacks and plucking impulses. Everything is smooth and soft. Without such nuances. DF really works in ultrasound above 20 kHz! Conclusion: Blind listening will not reveal the cause of deafness. I'm definitely leaning towards checking short pulse measurements with an oscilloscope! I will do it on occasion. And bad news. In recent days, the price of this device has risen sharply in our country. The price is over $1050 for the old version. And how much will they ask for a new one? Interest faded.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ATimoff said:


> @cleg Thank you! Your ears are fine!  Please bring unnecessary built-in functions to our attention in the following good reviews. Why should we pay for empty? Naturally, a natural question arose - why do chip manufacturers design DF and advertise it? Do they have nothing to do? Empty marketing? I doubt. Possible reasons for poor audibility of DF: 1) Function "type is". Indirect symptom - there is no digital filter selection button on the front panel. 2) Bandwidth limited by low pass filter (20 kHz, -3 dB, 2nd order filter or higher). 3) The test sound for our listening was recorded at a frequency of 44.1kHz, 48kHz, or its spectrum was cut to 20kHz, or processed by a lossy codec. No more sonic attacks and plucking impulses. Everything is smooth and soft. Without such nuances. DF really works in ultrasound above 20 kHz! Conclusion: Blind listening will not reveal the cause of deafness. I'm definitely leaning towards checking short pulse measurements with an oscilloscope! I will do it on occasion. And bad news. In recent days, the price of this device has risen sharply in our country. The price is over $1050 for the old version. And how much will they ask for a new one? Interest faded.


Because the DAC chip is different, the sound is slightly different; the new ESS version is also good.


----------



## Voohoo

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We will report to the engineer for assessing about that first.
> 
> Best regards


Or just shortening the press and hold time to 1 sec instead of 2 sec. I feel like my arm is held out for an awkward amount of time when waking/sleeping.


----------



## jirka

another detailed review


----------



## looki look

free0704 said:


> Hello everyone! did you fix the issues with clicks and volume drops with the latest firmware? do you think it is worth overpaying for rme adi-2 dac fs?





azertyproxy said:


> Hi, still have it with the last firmware but fiio said it will not occur on K9 pro ESS version



The volume drop issue is solved with system firmware beta 18. The only thing that I could not make work is bluetooth from Win7 to k9pro. (win10 / win11 /android phone worked)
I also got fiio control app 0813 for android with which I have the volume control, which was not there on my android phone with the orignal app version. Haven't looked since my last post if there is meanwhile a newer release version than 1.13 what mine had when delivered. The click problem of azertyproxy did not occur on mine. (akm version/unbalanced hp). beta 18 is stable enough for me, but I will install the new release version when it comes.


----------



## quawn0418

looki look said:


> The volume drop issue is solved with system firmware beta 18. The only thing that I could not make work is bluetooth from Win7 to k9pro. (win10 / win11 /android phone worked)
> I also got fiio control app 0813 for android with which I have the volume control, which was not there on my android phone with the orignal app version. Haven't looked since my last post if there is meanwhile a newer release version than 1.13 what mine had when delivered. The click problem of azertyproxy did not occur on mine. (akm version/unbalanced hp). beta 18 is stable enough for me, but I will install the new release version when it comes.


Does the volume control move the volume knob on the k9? That would be marvelous


----------



## hjf3Gd

looki look said:


> I also got fiio control app 0813 for android


Where'd you get that?


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

I'm continuing to love listening to my music through the K9 Pro, however I'm experiencing an issue with playback after hours of continuous playback.  I'm listening to a variety of music files (on shuffle) ranging from 44.1k - 192k flac, and DSD64-128 via JRiver.  I use the bitstreaming function to pass through the file to the K9Pro, and that works well (light ring changing color properly according to the file's sample rate, etc), but after a while, playback will either 1) completely stop or 2) dsd file playback will produce a terrible noise (sounds like a sampling rate conflict) with music still faintly audible.  Further explanation: when a dsd file comes up on shuffle (typically after a flac file), it produces a terrible noise, kind of like white noise, but high frequency, and I can faintly hear the music below the noise.  Upon checking the sample rate in my Mac os settings, it seems to be on the last known flac setting (44.1k in many cases) for that file, and JRiver is trying to play a dsd file with that setting still set in mac os.  I can observe that this setting changes in mac os per flac file, but after a while, dsd playback seems to fail because of this.  Am I doing something wrong, or is this some kind of bug?


----------



## bflat

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> I'm continuing to love listening to my music through the K9 Pro, however I'm experiencing an issue with playback after hours of continuous playback.  I'm listening to a variety of music files (on shuffle) ranging from 44.1k - 192k flac, and DSD64-128 via JRiver.  I use the bitstreaming function to pass through the file to the K9Pro, and that works well (light ring changing color properly according to the file's sample rate, etc), but after a while, playback will either 1) completely stop or 2) dsd file playback will produce a terrible noise (sounds like a sampling rate conflict) with music still faintly audible.  Further explanation: when a dsd file comes up on shuffle (typically after a flac file), it produces a terrible noise, kind of like white noise, but high frequency, and I can faintly hear the music below the noise.  Upon checking the sample rate in my Mac os settings, it seems to be on the last known flac setting (44.1k in many cases) for that file, and JRiver is trying to play a dsd file with that setting still set in mac os.  I can observe that this setting changes in mac os per flac file, but after a while, dsd playback seems to fail because of this.  Am I doing something wrong, or is this some kind of bug?


I have used JRiver on Windows but first make sure you are not using direct streaming for your DSD files. The only way it will work on a Mac is using DoP (DSD over PCM). Since there are no audio drivers for Mac OS, the max DSD via DoP is 128. DSD 256 via DoP requires 706 kHz sample rate but I believe K9 only supports 384 max so DSD 256 must use direct stream with the FiiO provided driver which is only for Windows.


----------



## ahmonge

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> I'm continuing to love listening to my music through the K9 Pro, however I'm experiencing an issue with playback after hours of continuous playback.  I'm listening to a variety of music files (on shuffle) ranging from 44.1k - 192k flac, and DSD64-128 via JRiver.  I use the bitstreaming function to pass through the file to the K9Pro, and that works well (light ring changing color properly according to the file's sample rate, etc), but after a while, playback will either 1) completely stop or 2) dsd file playback will produce a terrible noise (sounds like a sampling rate conflict) with music still faintly audible.  Further explanation: when a dsd file comes up on shuffle (typically after a flac file), it produces a terrible noise, kind of like white noise, but high frequency, and I can faintly hear the music below the noise.  Upon checking the sample rate in my Mac os settings, it seems to be on the last known flac setting (44.1k in many cases) for that file, and JRiver is trying to play a dsd file with that setting still set in mac os.  I can observe that this setting changes in mac os per flac file, but after a while, dsd playback seems to fail because of this.  Am I doing something wrong, or is this some kind of bug?


If you have another DAC available, you can play the same playlist to see if the problem is due to jRiver/Mac or the K9 is involved.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

bflat said:


> I have used JRiver on Windows but first make sure you are not using direct streaming for your DSD files. The only way it will work on a Mac is using DoP (DSD over PCM). Since there are no audio drivers for Mac OS, the max DSD via DoP is 128. DSD 256 via DoP requires 706 kHz sample rate but I believe K9 only supports 384 max so DSD 256 must use direct stream with the FiiO provided driver which is only for Windows.


Thank you for your reply!  I can successfully play DSD64 files using bitstreaming (observing mac os "audio devices" switching "format" to 176.4khz 32-bit, and the K9Pro switches to display a green light ring (indicating DSD playback).  Playing DSD128 files also successfully play with mac os switching to 352.8Khz 32-bit setting, and K9Pro switching to green light ring.  You are correct in that DSD256 files will not play (bitstreaming or not), as the max sampling rate of the K9Pro is 384Khz (JRiver errors out with a message that speaks to this).  My issue comes up after hours of playtime, when all of a sudden normally-working DSD64 files will play with that noise artifact.  It's as if at some point the sample rate switching failed to do so into the next song (flac-to-DSD). That issue along with frozen playback resolves once I hard power cycle the K9Pro.  It seems to get "locked" after a long listening session somehow.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

ahmonge said:


> If you have another DAC available, you can play the same playlist to see if the problem is due to jRiver/Mac or the K9 is involved.


Good call on troubleshooting with another DAC - I do have a FiiO M11 Plus LTD I could try out with this as well in DAC mode...


----------



## bflat

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I can successfully play DSD64 files using bitstreaming (observing mac os "audio devices" switching "format" to 176.4khz 32-bit, and the K9Pro switches to display a green light ring (indicating DSD playback).  Playing DSD128 files also successfully play with mac os switching to 352.8Khz 32-bit setting, and K9Pro switching to green light ring.  You are correct in that DSD256 files will not play (bitstreaming or not), as the max sampling rate of the K9Pro is 384Khz (JRiver errors out with a message that speaks to this).  My issue comes up after hours of playtime, when all of a sudden normally-working DSD64 files will play with that noise artifact.  It's as if at some point the sample rate switching failed to do so into the next song (flac-to-DSD). That issue along with frozen playback resolves once I hard power cycle the K9Pro.  It seems to get "locked" after a long listening session somehow.


Something isn't right, there is no way to play direct stream DSD on Mac without specific device drivers. DoP is the only way without drivers. The light ring only tells you it's playing DSD but it does not indicate how the data was transported direct or DoP.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX (Feb 18, 2022)

bflat said:


> Something isn't right, there is no way to play direct stream DSD on Mac without specific device drivers. DoP is the only way without drivers. The light ring only tells you it's playing DSD but it does not indicate how the data was transported direct or DoP.


The observable difference I can report is that when I have bitstreaming selected (as "Yes"), mac os switches to the highest available sampling rate for DSD (64/128), and K9Pro turns to the green color, indicating DSD.  When I switch bitstreaming off (as "None"), mac os will still switch to the highest sampling rate available for the DSD file, and K9Pro will display the Yellow color, indicating sampling rate >48kHz.  Somehow there is distinction between these two playback settings in JRiver that the K9Pro is recognizing, just not sure how.  
Really these are curiosities of mine, as the K9Pro works phenomenally most of the time, it just seems to lock up occasionally after many hours of use.  I still haven't come across the "abnormal alarm" state where the K9Pro light ring (according to FiiO) goes into a red-color state, with three different conditions 1) "Red indicator will stand on/pulsing/flashing when output is abnormal." 2) "Temperature too high:  red indicator stand on." 3) "When the output is overloaded and the hardware is damaged: red indicator pulsing/flashing."


----------



## bflat

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> The observable difference I can report is that when I have bitstreaming selected (as "Yes"), mac os switches to the highest available sampling rate for DSD (64/128), and K9Pro turns to the green color, indicating DSD.  When I switch bitstreaming off (as "None"), mac os will still switch to the highest sampling rate available for the DSD file, and K9Pro will display the Yellow color, indicating sampling rate >48kHz.  Somehow there is distinction between these two playback settings in JRiver that the K9Pro is making, just not sure how.


JRiver must mean that "Bit Streaming On" is DoP while "Bit Streaming Off" is DSD to PCM conversion. That doesn't explain the audio issues you are having. In my experience, the few times I heard static on music simply stopped, it was due to my USB cable not being able to handle the high bit rates. Using a good quality cable solved it for me. I am not speaking about "audio quality" as I am in the camp of "digital is digital" meaning I believe USB cables work or they don't and once they work, there is no audible difference between a $10 cable and a $1000 cable.


----------



## Bob Ley

I'd like to know why, when using Bluetooth with my phone as a source, every time I pause a song and play again, the audio skips and I have to turn off Bluetooth then on again for it to play normally.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Feb 19, 2022)

looki look said:


> The volume drop issue is solved with system firmware beta 18. The only thing that I could not make work is bluetooth from Win7 to k9pro. (win10 / win11 /android phone worked)
> I also got fiio control app 0813 for android with which I have the volume control, which was not there on my android phone with the orignal app version. Haven't looked since my last post if there is meanwhile a newer release version than 1.13 what mine had when delivered. The click problem of azertyproxy did not occur on mine. (akm version/unbalanced hp). beta 18 is stable enough for me, but I will install the new release version when it comes.


Due to some problems with APP volume adjustment, the function was cancelled.



quawn0418 said:


> Does the volume control move the volume knob on the k9? That would be marvelous


This requires very sophisticated mechanical and software control, which can indeed be done, but the structural design will be significantly changed


----------



## FiiO Willson

Bob Ley said:


> I'd like to know why, when using Bluetooth with my phone as a source, every time I pause a song and play again, the audio skips and I have to turn off Bluetooth then on again for it to play normally.


I have not encountered this problem in my use as you mentioned.
Could you please describe the phenomenon in detail, or take a video and send me  separate for us to confirmation&analysis.

Thank you for your support


----------



## Bob Ley

FiiO Willson said:


> I have not encountered this problem in my use as you mentioned.
> Could you please describe the phenomenon in detail, or take a video and send me  separate for us to confirmation&analysis.
> 
> Thank you for your support


I will, thanks.


----------



## xLuffyzx

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I can successfully play DSD64 files using bitstreaming (observing mac os "audio devices" switching "format" to 176.4khz 32-bit, and the K9Pro switches to display a green light ring (indicating DSD playback).  Playing DSD128 files also successfully play with mac os switching to 352.8Khz 32-bit setting, and K9Pro switching to green light ring.  You are correct in that DSD256 files will not play (bitstreaming or not), as the max sampling rate of the K9Pro is 384Khz (JRiver errors out with a message that speaks to this).  My issue comes up after hours of playtime, when all of a sudden normally-working DSD64 files will play with that noise artifact.  It's as if at some point the sample rate switching failed to do so into the next song (flac-to-DSD). That issue along with frozen playback resolves once I hard power cycle the K9Pro.  It seems to get "locked" after a long listening session somehow.



Sorry, just to understand does K9 only support only up to 384khz? Cause on the 1st page they state it support up to 768khz?

"
5,USB DAC support up to 768kHz/32b decoding (DSD512 support)
"


----------



## FiiO

xLuffyzx said:


> Sorry, just to understand does K9 only support only up to 384khz? Cause on the 1st page they state it support up to 768khz?
> 
> "
> 5,USB DAC support up to 768kHz/32b decoding (DSD512 support)
> "


Dear friend,
For the final detailed parameters, please refer to our website: https://www.fiio.com/k9pro_parameters

Best regards


----------



## xLuffyzx

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> For the final detailed parameters, please refer to our website: https://www.fiio.com/k9pro_parameters
> 
> Best regards



Thanks, just a question why does another devices uses the same DAC support 768khz and DSD512 but not K9 Pro? Is it the same for the ESS version as well?


----------



## Moon5123

xLuffyzx said:


> Thanks, just a question why does another devices uses the same DAC support 768khz and DSD512 but not K9 Pro? Is it the same for the ESS version as well?


I had same thought as well, like 5 year old chord mojo support 768khz and other dacs with same AKM chips also supports it.
May be it have to do with USB chipset or something?
Well I dont have any dsd files to play so it doesn't bother me but just curious to know.


----------



## ipaddy

Can someone please explain the following situation to me?

I have the following:

1) One AK4499 K9 Pro;
2) One M11 Pro; and
3) One Focal Clear Headphones

There are two possible setups:

A) I plug the Focal Clear, with a balanced cable with a male 4.4mm jack, into the M11 Pro; or
B) I plug the Focal Clear into the K9 Pro front panel balanced 4.4mm jack. I connect the M11 Pro via balanced cable into the back panel 4.4mm line in.

Issue:  In the B setup, in order to get a good volume, I need to set the 2nd switch on the front panel of the K9 Pro to "H" (which is High) and I also need to turn the large volume knob in the front of the K9 Pro to way past 12 o"clock position, such as 2 or 3 PM. That seems strange. But worse...

But where I plug the Focal Clear directly into the M11 Pro, which is setup A, starting at the M11 Pro's same volume same setting as in setting B, if I turn the M11 Pro volume up on the M11 Pro itself, I don't have to go very far before I get much louder volume than I had when going through the K9 Pro.

There is something wrong here. Where is the amplification? 

Also, I tried each setup with a FIIO FH5s, and the FH5s really didn't sound any better when plugged into the K9 Pro.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## itsnein

ipaddy said:


> Can someone please explain the following situation to me?


if you use 4.4 as input on K9 pro,
on m11 volume should be maximum - like Line output.
As far as I know, m11 pro: only 3.5 line out, not 4.4

butt in any way it is a strange setup for me.
when you use 4.4. output from m11 pro
DAC of m11 is working, and DAC from k9 not working at all. The only amp is working.

Much better IMHO connect m11 to k9 via USB.
In that case m11 works as transport, and K9 as DAC + Amp


----------



## ipaddy (Feb 19, 2022)

itsnein said:


> if you use 4.4 as input on K9 pro,
> on m11 volume should be maximum - like Line output.
> As far as I know, m11 pro: only 3.5 line out, not 4.4



I don't have to use 4.4 input on k9 pro




itsnein said:


> butt in any way it is a strange setup for me.
> when you use 4.4. output from m11 pro
> DAC of m11 is working, and DAC from k9 not working at all. The only amp is working.
> 
> ...



Ok, so I need to find a cable which is USB male, plugging into the USB port of the M11 Pro. But I don't see an option on the M11 Pro for sending information on via USB. I see an option in Settings in Audio to choose USB mode, and then my options for that are Storage or "USB DAC," but if i choose USB DAC, then am I not still using the DAC of the M!1 Pro? Where do I set things on the M11 Pro?

Also, the USB cable that came with the K9 is a USB A, the big kind, not the connector on the M11 Pro. I think that is USB micro.


----------



## itsnein

ipaddy said:


> Where do I set things on the M11 Pro?


https://fiio.com/newsinfo/312402.html


----------



## ipaddy

itsnein said:


> https://fiio.com/newsinfo/312402.html


Thank you. That link says I need the FIIO CL-06. I have that.

Fine. So one end, the Micro USB, plugs into the M11 Pro. But what the heck does the other end, which is USB Type C, plug into? There is no USB-C input on the K9 Pro (Besides which this is a very short cable).


----------



## ipaddy

itsnein said:


> https://fiio.com/newsinfo/312402.html


Also, that Settings screen I see in the link does not look like the Settings screen on my M11 Pro


----------



## itsnein

ipaddy said:


> There is no USB-C input on the K9 Pro (Besides which this is a very short cable).


on the right side, there is usb-c input for k9.

about settings, I do not have it. So maybe fiio support could help.


----------



## ipaddy

itsnein said:


> on the right side, there is usb-c input for k9.
> 
> about settings, I do not have it. So maybe fiio support could help.


Holy Oleo, you are right! There it is. Right there on the side! Hiding demurely in plain sight.


----------



## ipaddy

ipaddy said:


> Holy Oleo, you are right! There it is. Right there on the side! Hiding demurely in plain sight.


Additional note: It appears that the CL-06 will not work, because the output connection of the M11 Pro is a USB-C connection like the input connection of the K9 Pro.


----------



## ipaddy

All:

I got it working. For the benefit of others who may need to do this:

1) On the front of the K9 Pro switch the first switch to "HP"

2) Get a USB C male to USB C male cable. Plug one end into the bottom of the M11 Pro, and the other to that USB C in connection on the right side of the K9 Pro.

3) The Settings screen does not match at all what the help file for connecting digitally shows. However, Go to Settings. Under SPDIF Out I randomly selected DoP. on USB Mode, the choices were Storage and USB DAC. Change that to USB DAC.

Now it should work.


----------



## Miles Gen

Deaf Leopard said:


> Acabo de pedir uno de estos hoy y espero recibirlo. Con suerte debería recibirlo mañana. Lo voy a usar con Focal Clear Og y Audeze LCD 2 cerrado. He estado usando una firma IFI IDSD, así que estoy ansioso por ponerla a prueba y verificar las diferencias entre dos.


como se desempeña con el LCD-2 ?? Si lo logra mover? Cual k9 tienes el akm o ess .?


----------



## Miles Gen

hola, alguno de ustedes ha usado el k9pro con un LCD-2 abierto? ¿Será que si logra moverlo? ¿Qué piensas?


----------



## FiiO

xLuffyzx said:


> Thanks, just a question why does another devices uses the same DAC support 768khz and DSD512 but not K9 Pro? Is it the same for the ESS version as well?


Dear friend,

In order to support MQA and because of some other technical limitation, the K9Pro does not support DSD512.

Best regards


----------



## simpleworld (Feb 21, 2022)

After hours of fiddling I finally got native DsD256 working out of Foobar into the K9 Pro.

Fiio - you really need to update your DSD/Foobar setup instructions.

The key is to NOT use the foo_dsd_asio driver everyone recommends and instead use foo_out_asio+dsd.  It's available from the same developer: https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/

This allows for Native DSD256 (64 and 128 as well) over ASIO rather than the old DoP method which does not work with DSD256 on the K9 Pro.


----------



## simpleworld

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> *In order to support MQA *and because of some other technical limitation, *the K9Pro does not support DSD512.*
> 
> Best regards


Really?  I'd love to hear the details on this, lol.

Great product overall, very happy with my purchase.


----------



## xLuffyzx

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> In order to support MQA and because of some other technical limitation, the K9Pro does not support DSD512.
> 
> Best regards



Okay noted I rather not having MQA support 🥲, although I don't use DSD512 but is a "better have it than not" kinda thing. Very strange that K5 Pro support 768k/32bit and DSD512 but not the flagship K9 Pro.


----------



## FiiO Willson

xLuffyzx said:


> Okay noted I rather not having MQA support 🥲, although I don't use DSD512 but is a "better have it than not" kinda thing. Very strange that K5 Pro support 768k/32bit and DSD512 but not the flagship K9 Pro.


We also found this difficult to understand during the design of the product.

But after a long time of our efforts, we were never able to achieve a satisfactory result, so we finally gave up.

When playing some DSD512 or 768k tracks, there will be problems, so we blocked this function


----------



## xLuffyzx

FiiO Willson said:


> We also found this difficult to understand during the design of the product.
> 
> But after a long time of our efforts, we were never able to achieve a satisfactory result, so we finally gave up.
> 
> When playing some DSD512 or 768k tracks, there will be problems, so we blocked this function



Ahh thanks for the explanation. Please consider to release a firmware that disable MQA so that we can get the DSD512/768k playback.


----------



## mikedemunck

xLuffyzx said:


> Ahh thanks for the explanation. Please consider to release a firmware that disable MQA so that we can get the DSD512/768k playback.


Yes, that would be great. MQA is snake oil anyway.


----------



## kiyu

if they would use xmos 216 they won't have that issue with MQA and DSD512, but they went for the cheap solution xmos208, is not bad, but now they have these issues..


----------



## FiiO Willson

kiyu said:


> if they would use xmos 216 they won't have that issue with MQA and DSD512, but they went for the cheap solution xmos208, is not bad, but now they have these issues..


Hello, support for DSD512 and Xmos chip is not related, is to stand in the whole system to consider and make the decision

Xmos208 is not cheap. And  we will not use Xmos216, we are currently working with MQA to evaluate the possibility of Xmos316 supporting MQA


----------



## FiiO Willson

xLuffyzx said:


> Ahh thanks for the explanation. Please consider to release a firmware that disable MQA so that we can get the DSD512/768k playback.





mikedemunck said:


> Yes, that would be great. MQA is snake oil anyway.


No such plan at the moment


----------



## TJ Max

@FiiO
@FiiO Willson 
Is it mentioned anywhere what the differential is between low, med, and high gain levels are?


----------



## Deaf Leopard

Miles Gen said:


> como se desempeña con el LCD-2 ?? Si lo logra mover? Cual k9 tienes el akm o ess .?


Tengo la versión AKM y la he estado escuchando regularmente con el LCD 2 Cerrado. Para mí, el sonido es excepcional y combina muy bien.


----------



## zibble

TJ Max said:


> @FiiO
> @FiiO Willson
> Is it mentioned anywhere what the differential is between low, med, and high gain levels are?


FiiO website Desktop Amps Faqs has the descriptions listed here.


----------



## TJ Max

Thank You.


----------



## nOiZepHyZiX

@FiiO Willson or @FiiO - What could explain the fact that I can successfully stream dsf/dff (DSD) files natively in JRiver on my Mac?  My K9Pro plays these files, and displays the green LED ring indicator, suggesting the DSD files are streaming natively.  Does the green indicator LED truly represent DSD native streaming, or is this some sort of compromised version of DSD streaming within Mac/JRiver?  I can successfully switch to DoP mode in JRiver, and observe the Yellow indicator LED (>48kHz) during playback, and switch back to DSD bitstreaming mode and observe the Green indicator LED (DSD).  I'm happy in any case, just curious about what exactly qualifies the LED color changes, and the fact that I'm able to stream DSD on my Mac, when theoretically it "shouldn't" be possible...


----------



## FiiO

nOiZepHyZiX said:


> @FiiO Willson or @FiiO - What could explain the fact that I can successfully stream dsf/dff (DSD) files natively in JRiver on my Mac?  My K9Pro plays these files, and displays the green LED ring indicator, suggesting the DSD files are streaming natively.  Does the green indicator LED truly represent DSD native streaming, or is this some sort of compromised version of DSD streaming within Mac/JRiver?  I can successfully switch to DoP mode in JRiver, and observe the Yellow indicator LED (>48kHz) during playback, and switch back to DSD bitstreaming mode and observe the Green indicator LED (DSD).  I'm happy in any case, just curious about what exactly qualifies the LED color changes, and the fact that I'm able to stream DSD on my Mac, when theoretically it "shouldn't" be possible...


Dear friend,
I tried the Jriver but not sure whether the same version one. It seems that after setting DOP in Jriver, all the files are output in DSD instead:




Sorry I am not quite familar with this app as well. You could also try the A+ app?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*The story of Dual 9038Pro value-for-money all-in-one DAC/Amp FiiO K9 Pro

Chapter 3 New use scenarios | New territory, FiiO embarks on a new journey from the K9 Pro*

In this chapter, let's talk about FiiO's next product focus: desk HiFi series products.

We all know that FiiO has always been paying much attention to various portable amps, portable music players, in-ear monitors, etc. It can be said that the K9 Pro is the first product in our history that is truly designed for audiophiles and suitable for desktop use scenarios. Therefore, we have also done some research and investigations on this market. Thanks to everyone's help, we have also made some conclusions based on the previous market feedback of our K5 Pro and other products. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Just leave us a message below.

No matter living in a mansion, a dorm in the university, or renting a room, we all have our own small world which is usually a desk.

The core of the desk is the computer host + keyboard + display screen, or a laptop. Generally speaking, except for collective dormitories, we will basically be equipped with speakers and headphones. Therefore, various inputs and outputs of the device should be as complete as possible.

With water glass, school supplies and other stuff, usually the space of the desk would be nervous. Therefore, what we need is a compact device with excellent sound performance and easy operation. (otherwise, we can just use our computers.)

The K9 Pro is exactly the one designed for such a use scenario and needs. Let's make a conclusion.

(1) The K9 Pro is kind of a compact one among all-in-one DAC/Amps with a built-in linear transformer. When designing it, we carefully considered the needs of putting it in both horizontal and vertical manners. As a result, the K9 Pro is not too wide (takes less space when placed horizontally) or too thin (for stable placement when placed vertically). It is relatively rare for desktop all-in-one DAC/Amps with such width and height.

(2) When designing the K9 Pro, we have considered the access needs of wireless (via Bluetooth) and wired connections (via optical, coaxial, USB, Type-C), so it can be easily connected to various common devices such as mobile phones, notebooks, computers, digital audio streamers, etc.

Meanwhile, it is equipped with RCA LO, XLR BAL LO, optical/coaxial digital out, 6.3mm SE and XLR BAL headphone outs. Basically, it can meet your needs for using in-ear monitors, HiFi speakers, and other headphones.

(3) Considering that many users need to switch between speakers and headphones frequently, we have designed a convenient output mode selection switch, which is convenient for users to switch output devices at any time without plugging and unplugging headphones or speakers. Considering that many of our users have both earbuds and headphones at hand, we have designed 3 gain levels of Low, Medium and High, which are more friendly to both high sensitivity/low impedance headphones.

(4) Finally, a reasonable price decides if a product will be highly accepted in the market. To be honest, the market capacity of desktop DAC/Amps is not optimistic according to the research. There are more brands and models in the market due to its low technical demands. Plus delivery expense and other reasons, manufacturers would generally put margin before sales volume. However, we FiiO are a freshman in the desktop market, and have our own pricing principles. The two versions of the K9 Pro have very high cost performance and very high configuration, and you can make a comparison to other DAC/Amps with two 9038PRO DACs on the market.


----------



## RPKwan

FiiO said:


> *The story of Dual 9038Pro value-for-money all-in-one DAC/Amp FiiO K9 Pro
> 
> Chapter 3 New use scenarios | New territory, FiiO embarks on a new journey from the K9 Pro*
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Looking at the specs it seems the 9038pro chips have some advantages over the 4499. Do you think that overall it's a much bigger upgrade in sound and technicalities or just a different flavor?


----------



## FiiO Willson

RPKwan said:


> Hi there,
> Looking at the specs it seems the 9038pro chips have some advantages over the 4499. Do you think that overall it's a much bigger upgrade in sound and technicalities or just a different flavor?


In fact, there is an improvement in technology and indicators, but it is very small.

The sound has its own characteristics


----------



## RPKwan

FiiO Willson said:


> In fact, there is an improvement in technology and indicators, but it is very small.
> 
> The sound has its own characteristics


Without being able to test both, could you briefly describe the sound characteristics of the 4499 vs 9038Pro?


----------



## FiiO Willson

RPKwan said:


> Without being able to test both, could you briefly describe the sound characteristics of the 4499 vs 9038Pro?



At the time of the K9 Pro ESS release in China, we had described the difference in sound, but it only represents our sense of listening

It was not agreed by everyone, so we later deleted our previous comments about the sound

I think this is really responsible


----------



## RPKwan

Do you have a link to any impressions by users?


----------



## FiiO

RPKwan said:


> Do you have a link to any impressions by users?


Dear friend,

The oversea users may not have the K9Pro ESS version yet. But you may read this video from our reviewer: 

Best regards


----------



## Eslaron (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi guys. My K9 Pro started to get hot after only a few hours nowadays. Don't know if it's due to upcoming Spring, but now when I touch the chassis it's noticeably hot, not warm, hot. And the amp is running for about 5 hours. I wonder how it will fare when summer will hit my country?

Did anyone experience overheating issues?

@FiiO


----------



## Yaw69

Eslaron said:


> Hi guys. My K9 Pro started to get hot after only a few hours nowadays. Don't know if it's due to upcoming Spring, but now when I touch the chassis it's noticeably hot, not warm, hot. And the amp is running for about 5 hours. I wonder how it will fare when summer will hit my country?
> 
> Did anyone experience overheating issues?
> 
> @FiiO


Mine gets warm not hot.


----------



## botmann

Eslaron said:


> Hi guys. My K9 Pro started to get hot after only a few hours nowadays. Don't know if it's due to upcoming Spring, but now when I touch the chassis it's noticeably hot, not warm, hot. And the amp is running for about 5 hours. I wonder how it will fare when summer will hit my country?
> 
> Did anyone experience overheating issues?
> 
> @FiiO


I would check to make sure the vents are not blocked/obstructed.   If you're in a dusty area, you may want to try spraying some compressed through the vents and ports.   Be careful the pressure isn't too high.  It's possible to damage transistors and capicitors.

It's also possible you have something miswired.


----------



## botmann

I was wondering if anyone has used the Stellia's with FiiO K9 Pro--AKM or ESS version.  Wanted to find out people's impressions with the pairing. Also curious if you ran them balanced or unbalanced. I pondering getting this.  I currently have the FiiO BTR5, which I am enjoying. I waiting on some balanced 2.5mm Meze Silver plated cables to run with the BTR5. I'm thinking it will have some s sound differences; maybe better clarity. I expect more volume.

The K9 Pro from the reviews I've seen/read have been very positive. Although there is a bit limited on the number of reviews compared to the K5 Pro. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz

botmann said:


> I would check to make sure the vents are not blocked/obstructed.   If you're in a dusty area, you may want to try spraying some compressed through the vents and ports.   Be careful the pressure isn't too high.  It's possible to damage transistors and capicitors.
> 
> It's also possible you have something miswired.


Fiio K9 Pro AKM does not have air vents.


----------



## Eslaron

What about firmware? Do we have a  tested, stable version with new features like the promised volume control? I haven't upgraded the firmware since receiving my unit


----------



## botmann

Vitaliy Belz said:


> Fiio K9 Pro AKM does not have air vents.


I wonder if it has heat sinks.   If it does, it's possible the termal paste has dryed out/evaporated or became slightly dislodged to make them work inefficiently.   If it is running that hot to where you could possibly burn your hand, I would contact FiiO about it.  That much heat is bad for electronics.  It could actually damage the unit.   At worst, it could shootout and cause a fire; although this extreme is very low odds.  

Unless somehow you're really pushing the unit, this does not seem appropriate.   I am also assuming you're under warranty.


----------



## FiiO

Eslaron said:


> Hi guys. My K9 Pro started to get hot after only a few hours nowadays. Don't know if it's due to upcoming Spring, but now when I touch the chassis it's noticeably hot, not warm, hot. And the amp is running for about 5 hours. I wonder how it will fare when summer will hit my country?
> 
> Did anyone experience overheating issues?
> 
> @FiiO


Dear friend,

Were you playing DSD file using USB input at that time? It seems that we did not get similar feedback until now.

Best regards


----------



## cactus_farmer

I was hoping to get this combo as an analytical-sounding complement to a warmer DAC/amp combo such as the Schiit Jotunheim 2. However, I'm a little concerned by reading a few reviews that mention that the K9 Pro is a pretty non-THX sounding THX amp in that it sounds a fair bit warmer than the average THX amp...

So would the K9 Pro therefore sound too similar to the Jotunheim 2 (which is already warm sounding) to make it a good complement?


----------



## Bob Ley

Is the K9 Pro balanced? I tried SE and balanced XLR cables with my headphone and there's no volume gain with the balanced.


----------



## ahmonge

Bob Ley said:


> Is the K9 Pro balanced? I tried SE and balanced XLR cables with my headphone and there's no volume gain with the balanced.


Only with 300 Ohms load, the balanced output gives more power than the single ended (1.1W vs. 0.278W). However, with 16 and 32 Ohms, both outputs give the same power. Strange amp design.

https://www.fiio.com/k9pro_parameters


----------



## Bob Ley

ahmonge said:


> Only with 300 Ohms load, the balanced output gives more power than the single ended (1.1W vs. 0.278W). However, with 16 and 32 Ohms, both outputs give the same power. Strange amp design.
> 
> https://www.fiio.com/k9pro_parameters


I have a pair of Senn HD8XX which are 300 Ohms and still hear no difference.


----------



## Matrix Steak Jake (Mar 4, 2022)

I am getting noticeable clicking when listening to headphones in high gain mode through my K9 Pro AKM. If I switch to medium gain and level match, the clicking disappears (this applies to all three headphone output connection types — 4-pin balanced, 4.4mm balanced, 6.35mm single-ended). Noticeable clicking in the piano intro of "August 2-22" by Paul Haslinger. Switch to medium gain (or a different amp) and it disappears. I am running software version 1.13 with ASIO Buffer Size in "Safe Mode." Any suggestions @FiiO?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

cactus_farmer said:


> I was hoping to get this combo as an analytical-sounding complement to a warmer DAC/amp combo such as the Schiit Jotunheim 2. However, I'm a little concerned by reading a few reviews that mention that the K9 Pro is a pretty non-THX sounding THX amp in that it sounds a fair bit warmer than the average THX amp...
> 
> So would the K9 Pro therefore sound too similar to the Jotunheim 2 (which is already warm sounding) to make it a good complement?



As someone with both, I think they sound pretty distinctly different. The K9 pro is more airer as well as wider sounding than that of the Jotunheim 2. When paired with the right headphones, I noticed that I definitely got a better over holographic presence of the music, something I didn't get as much even when running the K9 Pro as a DAC into the Jotunheim.


----------



## Yaw69

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> I am getting noticeable clicking when listening to headphones in high gain mode through my K9 Pro AKM. If I switch to medium gain and level match, the clicking disappears (this applies to all three headphone output connection types — 4-pin balanced, 4.4mm balanced, 6.35mm single-ended). Noticeable clicking in the piano intro of "August 2-22" by Paul Haslinger. Switch to medium gain (or a different amp) and it disappears. I am running software version 1.13 with ASIO Buffer Size in "Safe Mode." Any suggestions @FiiO?


Same problem here. It is like the k9 pro have a problem with this kind of low notes. Noticed it in several other tracks with low piano notes or similar synth sounds


----------



## llysender (Mar 5, 2022)

Yaw69 said:


> Same problem here. It is like the k9 pro have a problem with this kind of low notes. Noticed it in several other tracks with low piano notes or similar synth sounds


If you dont mind can you share the songs that you found problematic so we can compile a list of songs for their team to test?

@Matrix Steak Jake  Also might be with their strange decision to boost USB input which might be clipping at max gain? Just shooting in the dark here. Maybe reduce the digital volume to 90% and see if the clicking goes away?

Personally I havent found any issues with regards to synth bass though. August 2-22  the closest to clicking I can hear is the static in the background which just sounds like a lazy clean up job because its too soft. Both Whats up danger and Red water dreams sound fine to me even though they have boosted bass.

@FiiO Willson any ideas? I'm wondering if it could be a cabling issue where there isnt enough insulation with the supplied USB? Maybe picking up noise form other devices?


----------



## Matrix Steak Jake

@FiiO Willson and @FiiO, I installed the software you sent me via private message (vB.18), but the clicking persists. I have a clarification to my previous report, as well. Like others in this forum have reported, the clicking occurs when the volume pot nears 11 o'clock _in all gain modes_. This is not restricted to high gain as I previously reported. It does sound like some sort of digital clipping, and it does not occur on my other amps even when grouped and playing the exact same track at the exact same settings through Roon.


----------



## GGSuperMe

For those with these clipping issues, try optical or coaxial in for the same tracks and see what happens.


----------



## Yaw69

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> I am getting noticeable clicking when listening to headphones in high gain mode through my K9 Pro AKM. If I switch to medium gain and level match, the clicking disappears (this applies to all three headphone output connection types — 4-pin balanced, 4.4mm balanced, 6.35mm single-ended). Noticeable clicking in the piano intro of "August 2-22" by Paul Haslinger. Switch to medium gain (or a different amp) and it disappears. I am running software version 1.13 with ASIO Buffer Size in "Safe Mode." Any suggestions @FiiO?


Same problem here. It is like the k9 pro have a problem with this kind of low notes. Noticed it in several other tracks with low piano notes or similar synth soun


llysender said:


> If you dont mind can you share the songs that you found problematic so we can compile a list of songs for their team to test?
> 
> @Matrix Steak Jake  Also might be with their strange decision to boost USB input which might be clipping at max gain? Just shooting in the dark here. Maybe reduce the digital volume to 90% and see if the clicking goes away?
> 
> ...


Fall for you. Leela James.     /It's love. Jill Scott/. Could . Elderbrook...... It's not a cable issue. The same trough bluetooth, usb or cable. When using a external amp the problem is not there. It's like clipping of the internal amp


----------



## stormslayer

Yaw69 said:


> Same problem here. It is like the k9 pro have a problem with this kind of low notes. Noticed it in several other tracks with low piano notes or similar synth soun
> 
> Fall for you. Leela James.     /It's love. Jill Scott/. Could . Elderbrook...... It's not a cable issue. The same trough bluetooth, usb or cable. When using a external amp the problem is not there. It's like clipping of the internal amp



Hi all -- I'm using the ak4499 version of the k9 pro and the default windows driver.  I've got no clipping on any of the above tracks in any gain mode / at any volume FWIW.


----------



## Bob Ley

stormslayer said:


> Hi all -- I'm using the ak4499 version of the k9 pro and the default windows driver.  I've got no clipping on any of the above tracks in any gain mode / at any volume FWIW.


I don't have the problem either...yet!


----------



## NicomiUdon

Hello. I also tried it.

-Fiio K9Pro (AK4499 / Firmware V1.13)
-PC:Win10(USB connection)
-Driver:JRiver Media Center 28 / WDM Driver
-IEM: FiiO FD5
-Music source:Amazon Music Unlimited,YouTube Music Premium 

-Fall for you.Leela James./It's love.Jill Scott/. Could . Elderbrook
No problem.

-August 2-22. Paul Haslinger
Sometimes I would get clicking when the volume was set above 11 o'clock on the high and middle gains.
But this volume is too loud for me and hard on my ears.

This is the first time I have heard these music and they are all wonderful.


----------



## Yaw69

The clipping is not very hard. Mostly at the end ot the decay of the notes you hear a very low click. Don't hear this in busy tracks only in lesser dense tracks


----------



## NicomiUdon

Yaw69 said:


> The clipping is not very hard. Mostly at the end ot the decay of the notes you hear a very low click. Don't hear this in busy tracks only in lesser dense tracks


Hello.I changed the headphones and tried again.

-Fall for you. Leela James.
I couldn't hear it.

-It's love.Jill Scott
Clipping was heard within about 10 seconds from the start.

-Could . Elderbrook
A clipping-like sound is heard from 3 minutes 30 seconds to the end.

I was able to hear it with the volume turned up above 11 o'clock.
However, this volume is too loud for me.Clipping doesn't bother me at my normal volume.


----------



## stormslayer

NicomiUdon said:


> Hello.I changed the headphones and tried again.
> 
> -Fall for you. Leela James.
> I couldn't hear it.
> ...



I just tried It's Love / Jill Scott on amazon music with both focal elear's and dt 990's (250 ohm) -- no clipping at any gain level (even at volumes that were probably bad for my hearing).  So not sure what's responsible for the variance in outcomes!


----------



## llysender

stormslayer said:


> I just tried It's Love / Jill Scott on amazon music with both focal elear's and dt 990's (250 ohm) -- no clipping at any gain level (even at volumes that were probably bad for my hearing).  So not sure what's responsible for the variance in outcomes!


Honestly i donno if its the track or the k9 pro. Personally i found that i could hear something sounding similar to static in short bursts at very soft volumes but nothing that sounds like clipping distortion duing the lull hours of the day/night where majority of the people are at work/asleep. 

Personally im using the fiio FD7 and AWKT in balanced 4.4 and XLR respectively and both are pretty sensative so i donno. If anything i have a bigger issue with the fluctuating noise floor throughout the day and i think its time for me to get a proper power regenerator.


----------



## FiiO

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> @FiiO Willson and @FiiO, I installed the software you sent me via private message (vB.18), but the clicking persists. I have a clarification to my previous report, as well. Like others in this forum have reported, the clicking occurs when the volume pot nears 11 o'clock _in all gain modes_. This is not restricted to high gain as I previously reported. It does sound like some sort of digital clipping, and it does not occur on my other amps even when grouped and playing the exact same track at the exact same settings through Roon.


Thanks for the feedback. We have reported to the engineers and they will keep analysising this problem.

Best regards


----------



## elira

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> @FiiO Willson and @FiiO, I installed the software you sent me via private message (vB.18), but the clicking persists. I have a clarification to my previous report, as well. Like others in this forum have reported, the clicking occurs when the volume pot nears 11 o'clock _in all gain modes_. This is not restricted to high gain as I previously reported. It does sound like some sort of digital clipping, and it does not occur on my other amps even when grouped and playing the exact same track at the exact same settings through Roon.


Could it be an issue with the volume control? Does the issue continues if you increase the volume further? I have a Flux amp that if I get the pot in some positions the volume starts to jump up and down one step, the volume difference is insignificant but the switching makes some popping noises.


----------



## FiiO

The K9Po ESS version is now available in our Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...m=5261.ProductManageOnline.0.0.1f124edfWPFd8K

Best regards


----------



## RPKwan

Has anyone compared the K9 Pro 4499 or 9038x2 vs the M17? Is the K9 Pro more powerful?


----------



## botmann

RPKwan said:


> Has anyone compared the K9 Pro 4499 or 9038x2 vs the M17? Is the K9 Pro more powerful?


I haven't heard.   That may be harder to find because those are two different uses.   You can look at the website and get the specs to see which has higher output power.   It's relative to what you're trying to drive.


----------



## RPKwan

I have the M17 and it's incredibly powerful and resolving, esp in DC mode. Just curious if K9Pro either variety is even more so.


----------



## botmann

RPKwan said:


> I have the M17 and it's incredibly powerful and resolving, esp in DC mode. Just curious if K9Pro either variety is even more so.


It's an excellent question.   I assume you've checked our reviews.  I know Z_reviews on YouTube did a lengthy video, but I don't recall him making comments comparing it to the M17; I don't think he tried it.  He did compare it to other amps and DACs that may be helpful for you.

All I know, FiiO has told me the expect to have ESS units available in the USA at the end of the month.   Their sellers are first priority over places like Amazon.   I think Audio64 is one of them.   Not sure about Headphone.com.   Maybe one of them has a policy to a trial period where you can test it


----------



## RPKwan

Yes, watched all the reviews DMS, Portii.Fi and Z reviews. All favorable which is good but obviously curious to know how it compares to the M17. 

I'm sure FiiO ideally would say they pair excellently since one is already ESS and the other 4499... Maybe I answered my own question and looking for justification 🤣.


----------



## botmann

RPKwan said:


> ... I'm sure FiiO ideally would say they pair excellently since one is already ESS and the other 4499... ....


I'm sure FiiO would too.   Then again, for some reason, I think they may be biased in their opinion.   Heck, they said and imply the ESS version of the K9 is slightly better than AKM version because it was two chips.   To some degree, they're right because it splits the work that the AKM would be doing.   Thus more efficient.   On the other hand, a lot of reviews I've seen/read from both "professional" and others say the AKM is geared more towards music than the ESS.   This is the same company that said the AKM version is/will be a collector's item since the AKM ceased production because of the factory fire.

I've done the review search, watch, read with the K9 as well.   I can only recall one review that on the negative side; I cannot remember.   The person really did like the sound.

Personally, my guess, is that the K9 Pro and M17 are going to be similar in sound.   Towards your question, I'm not well practiced in reading output numbers on spec sheets.   The K9 does appear to have more power out, especially at the 32 ohms.   The M17 does have lower noise, but at the levels they are, I highly doubt you would hear a difference because you would need to have near max volume.   I'm not really seeing much that the K9 is going to add for you, other than saving the batter life of the M17 not being constantly charged while connected using a DC.   You may have get something more if you have the AKM M17 and get the ESS K9


----------



## simpleworld

I use the K9 Pro with balanced Audeze LCD-X.  More than enough power to drive these sub-20ohm cans.  Usually run them in low gain mode with the volume knob around 50-70%.

However with my DT770's (80ohm) using the single ended output I have to run it in high gain mode to get levels that are comparable to the LCD-X above.


----------



## llysender

RPKwan said:


> Yes, watched all the reviews DMS, Portii.Fi and Z reviews. All favorable which is good but obviously curious to know how it compares to the M17.
> 
> I'm sure FiiO ideally would say they pair excellently since one is already ESS and the other 4499... Maybe I answered my own question and looking for justification 🤣.


Just curous does the bassyness/warmness of the M17 go away with break in? I demoed the M17 yesterday and I was very happy with the detail, power and imaging being on the same level as the K9 pro it was the mid to upper bass lift that really annoyed me.


----------



## Ichos

Mid to upper bass lift?
This is the most linear DAP on the planet...
And warm, no it is not...


----------



## llysender

Ichos said:


> Mid to upper bass lift?
> This is the most linear DAP on the planet...
> And warm, no it is not...


Interesting that would mean that both the DX311mk2 and K9 pro have reduced bass then? Since those were the 2 I had on hand to reference and the vocals on the M17 were clearly bloated and stuffy.

That or the M17 needs some serous burn in time. Since it was only the 4th day of burn in according to the shop owner. Will go again next month to see if the M17 has changed to a much more linear sound to my ears.


----------



## Bob Ley

llysender said:


> Interesting that would mean that both the DX311mk2 and K9 pro have reduced bass then? Since those were the 2 I had on hand to reference and the vocals on the M17 were clearly bloated and stuffy.
> 
> That or the M17 needs some serous burn in time. Since it was only the 4th day of burn in according to the shop owner. Will go again next month to see if the M17 has changed to a much more linear sound to my ears.


What's the M17?


----------



## llysender

Bob Ley said:


> What's the M17?


Fiio M17 transportable DAP.


----------



## elira

llysender said:


> Interesting that would mean that both the DX311mk2 and K9 pro have reduced bass then? Since those were the 2 I had on hand to reference and the vocals on the M17 were clearly bloated and stuffy.
> 
> That or the M17 needs some serous burn in time. Since it was only the 4th day of burn in according to the shop owner. Will go again next month to see if the M17 has changed to a much more linear sound to my ears.


THX amps have a kind of different way of driving headphones, the feed-forward error correction drives headphones in a more precise way. The problem is when the headphones were not designed with that type of amp in mind. So what are you are hearing could be the result of that.


----------



## RPKwan

llysender said:


> Just curous does the bassyness/warmness of the M17 go away with break in? I demoed the M17 yesterday and I was very happy with the detail, power and imaging being on the same level as the K9 pro it was the mid to upper bass lift that really annoyed me.


I don't find it warm or bassy at all. I bought it primarily to drive my Fitear DC Ti which is incredibly difficult to drive. I listen on DC mode and it's the best pairing I've heard to date. Soundstage is deep, and holographic. So uiet that details come out and all those other cliches. I find the 300 Max to be way more warm and bassy in comparison.

So you think power-wise the M17 and K9PRO AKM are on par?


llysender said:


> Just curous does the bassyness/warmness of the M17 go away with break in? I demoed the M17 yesterday and I was very happy with the detail, power and imaging being on the same level as the K9 pro it was the mid to upper bass lift that really annoyed me.


I don't find the M17 warm or bassy at all. I bought it to pair with my Fitear DC Ti which is incredibly hard to drive. I'm currently using it on DC mode, volume around 40 and it's the best pairing I have heard to date. Other DACs/DAPs I have or had include LP6TI, Hifiman quad, DX300 Max, M8, iFi Diablo and a few others - none come close to the M17 in rendering a dark background, details, soundstage (deep and holographic). The Diablo is more powerful but the M17 is much quieter and resolving. The DX300 Max is the warmest and definitely the bassiest in comparison.

So you think the K9Pro AKM is on par in terms of power?


----------



## llysender

RPKwan said:


> I don't find it warm or bassy at all. I bought it primarily to drive my Fitear DC Ti which is incredibly difficult to drive. I listen on DC mode and it's the best pairing I've heard to date. Soundstage is deep, and holographic. So uiet that details come out and all those other cliches. I find the 300 Max to be way more warm and bassy in comparison.
> 
> So you think power-wise the M17 and K9PRO AKM are on par?
> 
> ...


Yeah mostly on par. I would say that on DC mode the M17 is slightly stronger but honestly i donno how safe it is for the components though considering how toastly it gets after 1/2 an hour.

One thing the K9 pro does alot better then the M17 is the treble sustain. But eh that could just be my ears since apperently its liner.


----------



## RPKwan

llysender said:


> Yeah mostly on par. I would say that on DC mode the M17 is slightly stronger but honestly i donno how safe it is for the components though considering how toastly it gets after 1/2 an hour.
> 
> One thing the K9 pro does alot better then the M17 is the treble sustain. But eh that could just be my ears since apperently its liner.


I've been mostly using the M17 in DC mode and haven't found it getting overly hot. The DX300 Max which also uses AKM 4499 is almost the polar opposite tuning of M17 imo. If the K9PRO is somewhere in between with more power that would be perfect.


----------



## Ichos

@llysender 

I am using the M17 in DC mode and it never gets hot at least with headphones like Focal Clear Mg, Meze Elite etc.
Regarding the bass, the M17 is very bassy regarding slam and fullness but it is ultra linear regarding the frequency response.
Technicalities are out of this planet.
Compared to the DX300 is less lucid, a little more dry and not as liquid.


----------



## llysender

Ichos said:


> @llysender
> 
> I am using the M17 in DC mode and it never gets hot at least with headphones like Focal Clear Mg, Meze Elite etc.
> Regarding the bass, the M17 is very bassy regarding slam and fullness but it is ultra linear regarding the frequency response.
> ...


Interesting so that level of heat is not to be concerned with I see. Good to know.

Honestly if you are talking about FR just about every DAP is linear no? Its more the time domain decay and such that alot of companies play with. 
Also thanks for defining dry for me, makes alot more sense now that the bloated vocals is to my ears is what people like as full and liquid. Makes quite abit of sense.


----------



## azertyproxy

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> @FiiO Willson and @FiiO, I installed the software you sent me via private message (vB.18), but the clicking persists. I have a clarification to my previous report, as well. Like others in this forum have reported, the clicking occurs when the volume pot nears 11 o'clock _in all gain modes_. This is not restricted to high gain as I previously reported. It does sound like some sort of digital clipping, and it does not occur on my other amps even when grouped and playing the exact same track at the exact same settings through Roon.


Same problem here with my Fiio K9 AKM. It has been several mounths since my first report about it. I tried everything but still have the clicks issue. Happy to not be the only one that encounter that issue though. Patiently waiting for fiio engineers @FiiO to fix the issue.


----------



## bflat

Hi all, since K9 Pro AKM is sold out I want to let you know I am selling mine. I decided to go transportable with a Fiio M17 so don't need the K9 anymore:

For Sale


----------



## elira

bflat said:


> Hi all, since K9 Pro AKM is sold out I want to let you know I am selling mine. I decided to go transportable with a Fiio M17 so don't need the K9 anymore:
> 
> For Sale


How do they compare?


----------



## bflat

elira said:


> How do they compare?


Very similar. The M17 has a little more sub bass and a touch smoother in the highs. K9 Pro is more neutral. If I had harder to drive headphones, I would have kept the K9 Pro.


----------



## RPKwan

Sounds like the M17 is ideal over the K9PRO, unless you need more power.


----------



## itsnein

RPKwan said:


> Sounds like the M17 is ideal over the K9PRO, unless you need more power.


k9 have xlr - for me, it is very helpful.
Also, connection via usb-b and usb-c to different devices - super option. PC & phone for me.
I would not change k9 to m17


----------



## bflat

RPKwan said:


> Sounds like the M17 is ideal over the K9PRO, unless you need more power.


Not necessarily. K9 Pro does not have streaming capability and cannot run on batteries. I need both of those features which is even more important to me than the very slight difference in sound tuning.


----------



## RPKwan

bflat said:


> Not necessarily. K9 Pro does not have streaming capability and cannot run on batteries. I need both of those features which is even more important to me than the very slight difference in sound tuning.


So definitely not advisable to get both? 

I was interested in the K9PRO as a home option instead of using the M17 fixed to the iFi Elite.


----------



## bflat

RPKwan said:


> So definitely not advisable to get both?
> 
> I was interested in the K9PRO as a home option instead of using the M17 fixed to the iFi Elite.


Together, you will get more options and different DAC chips that would pair differently with different headphones so it's really a personal preference. I only have 2 IEMs and 1 headphone and don't plan on adding anymore and they all pair well with M17 so I don't need more than that. I'm also selling my M11 Plus LTD that I used for the IEMs. Just trying to simplify and spend more time listening to music rather than analyzing it.


----------



## iFi audio

RPKwan said:


> M17 fixed to the iFi Elite.



Out of sheer curiosity, how does that PSU work out for you?


----------



## RPKwan

iFi audio said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, how does that PSU work out for you?


Pretty good. It's a really popular match and the Elite actually sold out here in HK I'm guessing due to the M17 sales.


----------



## iFi audio

RPKwan said:


> Pretty good. It's a really popular match and the Elite actually sold out here in HK I'm guessing due to the M17 sales.


That's awesome to know, we weren't aware that this is a popular set. Thanks a ton for this info


----------



## NicomiUdon

iFi audio said:


> That's awesome to know, we weren't aware that this is a popular set. Thanks a ton for this info


The combination of "FiiO M17 + iFi audio iPower Elite" has been well received and popular in Japan.
So I can understand FiiO's interest in developing an AC adapter.
The FiiO K9Pro allows you to enjoy the sound change by changing the AC power cable and power strip.
FiiO K9pro was the best choice for my desktop audio.


----------



## GGSuperMe (Mar 13, 2022)

While I think Sandu over exaggerates the differences with dacs and amps and uses colourful language to describe the sound (I enjoy this), he clearly really enjoys the K9 Pro ESS edition in his newest review. I know people were looking for more information on it so here is some but lacks a comparison to the AK version.


----------



## quawn0418

GGSuperMe said:


> While I think Sandy over exaggerates the differences with dacs and amps and uses colourful language to describe the sound (I enjoy this), he clearly really enjoys the K9 Pro ESS edition in his newest review. I know people were looking for more information on it so here is some but lacks a comparison to the AK version.



I’m almost certain that there’s no audible differences between the two, they are both top of the line dac chips, sure the ess has dual chips, but let’s be honest, no one would be able to tell which is which in a blind test lol


----------



## quawn0418

I feel like if you have the akm version, just consider yourself lucky, not because of any sound differences, but simply because you paid less, winner winner, ofcorse they’ll tell you the ess does this and does that, but if the akm chips were still in production i assure you there would be no ess version. The akm chips were almost always selected over the ess chips when flagship products were concerned.


----------



## Yaw69

quawn0418 said:


> I feel like if you have the akm version, just consider yourself lucky, not because of any sound differences, but simply because you paid less, winner winner, ofcorse they’ll tell you the ess does this and does that, but if the akm chips were still in production i assure you there would be no ess version. The akm chips were almost always selected over the ess chips when flagship products were concerned.


One reviewer said the ess version had a bigger soundstage.  I have the akm version and i don't know if i would like a bigger soundstage. It's sounding perfect for me. No to distand not to far or spacious


----------



## iFi audio

NicomiUdon said:


> The FiiO K9Pro allows you to enjoy the sound change by changing the AC power cable and power strip.



Yep, most products benefit from power components, makes total sense, thanks


----------



## bflat

iFi audio said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, how does that PSU work out for you?


I would suggest joining the M17 thread as several owners have purchased the iFi Elite:

M17 Thread

Basically, the M17 has the ability to power the analog stage with an external DC power supply. The minimum power needed is 12V 3A so the Elite fits the requirements.


----------



## iFi audio

bflat said:


> I would suggest joining the M17 thread as several owners have purchased the iFi Elite:
> 
> M17 Thread
> 
> Basically, the M17 has the ability to power the analog stage with an external DC power supply. The minimum power needed is 12V 3A so the Elite fits the requirements.


Thanks, will take a look


----------



## Eslaron

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Were you playing DSD file using USB input at that time? It seems that we did not get similar feedback until now.
> 
> Best regards


Hi @FiiO 
Appreciate your reply. I'm not playing DSDs. I have the AKM version with stock firmware. No firmware updates were done.

Blasphemy incoming.... I mainly listen to music via Deezer or Spotify. I use Focal Clear MG on the XLR input and have Mackie MR524 on the back XLR inputs. The unit is connected via usb to the KVM switch in my PC monitor.

What I have noticed also is that my AKM unit, when I use headphone mode, powers all 3 headphone inputs simultaneously even if I have only 1 pair of headphones connected. Is this by design?

I'll be observing how the unit chassis feels after 5-12 hours. Should I ask my retailer for a replacement?


----------



## botmann

I did a review of the BTR5 on Amazon.   Did seem worth creating a new thread.  The official thread was closed.   I haven't listen to other devices to be more critical.   Nonetheless, might be worth sharing.

===============

I have used the BTR5 (ESS) for a couple of weeks.  This was a lot smaller than I expected.

I enjoy the sound/tone of this DAC.  I used with Steelseries Artics 3 Bluetooth and Focal Stellia.  Artics did not have a much of change in sound that I notice.  There was a significant change in volume.  I was getting distortion at very high volumes.  These are not audiophile headphones.  They are a cheap(er) versitle gaming headset--PC, Playstation, Xbox, mobile, Switch) and has Bluetooth.

The Stellias there were some differences, but it was more subtle.  It should be noted, they are not hard headphones to power and get to perform well.  Technically speaking, they would be enjoyable with the BTR5.  Using the SE 3.5mm, the volume difference was the biggest difference between the PC and Note 20 compared to running from those devices without.  I would say a bit more articulation.  Using 2.5mm balance, more clarity, articulation, and volume.  I did not try either at max volume, but not distortion at very loud volumes.  When using not connected to USB power source, not as articular and clear, but still sounded better than without the BTR5.

The EQ presets are nice to have.  There is a custom one that can be created.  I do not use these.  I prefer my devices to run as close to reference as possible without having to use an EQ.  I like bass, but I am not a bass by any stretch of the imagination.

It has good codecs.  Having some of the new AptX codecs would be nice, but this is only useful if your source device supports it.

It has an app, where you can select which codecs to support, EQ settings, and a few other things.  There are other portable amp/DACs whose apps are more feature-rich.  This app fits the device well.  This will also be where firmware updates will be done.

Having the device setup to high volume does drain the battery faster, as all devices do.  I tend to prefer to control the volume from the source device out of convenience.  Devices do not get too much more mobile than this.  It is extremely small and can fit in most pockets with ease.  The clip is nice bonus, but I do not use it.  Obviously having in a tight pocket make it harder to use.  I would not not put in a pocket with other stuff because of risk of scratching or other damage.

I believe this device will suit many people looking for a small and portable amp/DAC for drive their headphones.  There are some headphones that this will not be ideal because it does not have the power drive them or the volume that some users will desire.  It would be difficult to find a device as robust for the given price.


----------



## FiiO

*A Brief Introduction to MQA and FiiO's Support for MQA*--From @FiiO Willson 
1. A brief introduction to MQA 
2. Three different types of MQA decoding approaches 
3. MQA opens different authorization methods for different product types 
4. FiiO existing products that support MQA 
5. FiiO future products that support MQA 
6. Can FiiO's old products support MQA through an upgrade? 
Link: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-b...ios-support-for-mqa-from-fiio-willson.962580/
Best regards


----------



## vsg28

FiiO K9 Pro in the house, and I figured it's a good time for a family photoshoot:



 

 




 



Currently using this in a hilariously overkill manner to drive the HIFIMAN HE1000se:


----------



## botmann

vsg28 said:


> FiiO K9 Pro in the house, and I figured it's a good time for a family photoshoot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently you like the FiiO dac/amps.


----------



## ahmonge

vsg28 said:


> FiiO K9 Pro in the house, and I figured it's a good time for a family photoshoot


Nice pictures! Since you have both, could you compare the K5 Pro to the K9 Pro? I would appreciate it.


----------



## vsg28

ahmonge said:


> Nice pictures! Since you have both, could you compare the K5 Pro to the K9 Pro? I would appreciate it.


Sure, I recently got both of those in for review and will share my thoughts as they come up. The New K3 was separately covered here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-fd3-in-ear-monitors-new-k3-desktop-dac-amp/4.html and on the next page.


----------



## ahmonge

vsg28 said:


> Sure, I recently got both of those in for review and will share my thoughts as they come up. The New K3 was separately covered here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-fd3-in-ear-monitors-new-k3-desktop-dac-amp/4.html and on the next page.


----------



## zibble

Question regarding the Optical Input of the K9Pro; I am trying to listen to my older Sony XBR TV via the TV optical out that according to its specs is in PCM/Dolby format. When connected to the K9Pro via optical input/Optical selected as source, I only get noise/static. I have tried different cables with no change. Is the K9Pro capable of decoding this type of input? I have not tried connecting another optical source other than the TV. 

I can successfully use RCA cabling via Line-in for this purpose, but sound levels are lower volume for both HP output or when signal is sent to SMSL AO200 amp with passive speakers. I am comparing the lower volume to USB source from K9Pro to AO200 via XML. Apples vs oranges, I know.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## FiiO

zibble said:


> Question regarding the Optical Input of the K9Pro; I am trying to listen to my older Sony XBR TV via the TV optical out that according to its specs is in PCM/Dolby format. When connected to the K9Pro via optical input/Optical selected as source, I only get noise/static. I have tried different cables with no change. Is the K9Pro capable of decoding this type of input? I have not tried connecting another optical source other than the TV.
> 
> I can successfully use RCA cabling via Line-in for this purpose, but sound levels are lower volume for both HP output or when signal is sent to SMSL AO200 amp with passive speakers. I am comparing the lower volume to USB source from K9Pro to AO200 via XML. Apples vs oranges, I know.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Dear friend,

If you turn off the Dolby mode and set it to stereo mode, can the output work?

Best regards


----------



## zibble

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you turn off the Dolby mode and set it to stereo mode, can the output work?
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for replying - I have no mode options (on TV menu,) only setting is to use TV speakers or "Audio System" with optical out (PCM) or L/R (analog) RCA-out. If you are referring to some setting for the K9Pro to switch modes from Dolby to stereo, then I would have no idea where to find that setting.


----------



## purk

I had to return my K9Pro earlier today.  With my SDR mod HD800 plus the Black Dragon cable, the treble is a little aggressive for me.  I really want to keep it.  I hope the ESS version is a little warmer sounding.


----------



## mattris

purk said:


> I had to return my K9Pro earlier today.  With my SDR mod HD800 plus the Black Dragon cable, the treble is a little aggressive for me.  I really want to keep it.  I hope the ESS version is a little warmer sounding.


"Warm" and "bright" are not mutually exclusive sonic characteristics. The aggressive treble you experienced was not the fault of the K9 Pro, as it's a relatively neutral DAC/amp. You were hearing the affects of your detail-revealing cable and bright-leaning headphones. The next edition of the K9 simply being "warmer" does not mean its treble output will be reduced. You can wait for it... or just select a darker-sounding DAC/amp that pairs better with your headphones and cable.


----------



## purk

mattris said:


> "Warm" and "bright" are not mutually exclusive sonic characteristics. The aggressive treble you experienced was not the fault of the K9 Pro, as it's a relatively neutral DAC/amp. You were hearing the affects of your detail-revealing cable and bright-leaning headphones. The next edition of the K9 simply being "warmer" does not mean its treble output will be reduced. You can wait for it... or just select a darker-sounding DAC/amp that pairs better with your headphones and cable.


I have several amps in my possession and the K9pro is the only one that is giving that problem with my HD800 SDR with the Black Dragon cable.  Everything else is stellar though on this unit for the price especially being used as a DAC.  I actually think it has to do with the sound of the THX module because the DAC out from the K9pro to my SuSy Dynalo (GSX mini) didn’t give me that issue at all. My HD800 just happen to be my go-to headphones.  Despite that, the K9pro is quite a deal for the price.


----------



## dsrk

purk said:


> I have several amps in my possession and the K9pro is the only one that is giving that problem with my HD800 SDR with the Black Dragon cable.  Everything else is stellar though on this unit for the price especially being used as a DAC.  I actually think it has to do with the sound of the THX module because the DAC out from the K9pro to my SuSy Dynalo (GSX mini) didn’t give me that issue at all. My HD800 just happen to be my go-to headphones.  Despite that, the K9pro is quite a deal for the price.


GSX mini is not a linear AMP, it is on the warmer side. K9 Pro is a THX AMP but unlike the THX AMPs it is not dry sounding.

HD800 is not a good pairing with neutral AMPs, that's why it is best paired with tube AMPs.


----------



## purk

dsrk said:


> GSX mini is not a linear AMP, it is on the warmer side. K9 Pro is a THX AMP but unlike the THX AMPs it is not dry sounding.
> 
> HD800 is not a good pairing with neutral AMPs, that's why it is best paired with tube AMPs.


Someone actually highly recommended this to me to go with the HD800 and it did drive the HD800 really well beside that treble issues.  It did a stellar job on my Sony XBA-Z5 though.


----------



## FiiO

zibble said:


> Thanks for replying - I have no mode options (on TV menu,) only setting is to use TV speakers or "Audio System" with optical out (PCM) or L/R (analog) RCA-out. If you are referring to some setting for the K9Pro to switch modes from Dolby to stereo, then I would have no idea where to find that setting.


The K9Pro does not have this option. Does the red light come from the optical adapter when connecting to the TV? And please check whether the input mode in the K9Pro has been switched to optical input mode correctly?

Best regards


----------



## NickT23

I guess am late to the picture of the new hype. Can the FiiO K9 pro drive high impedance dynamic driver to its somewhat optimal performance ? Because it has a low output impedance. Lets say 300 ohms such as HD650 or ZMFs ?


----------



## zibble

FiiO said:


> The K9Pro does not have this option. Does the red light come from the optical adapter when connecting to the TV? And please check whether the input mode in the K9Pro has been switched to optical input mode correctly?
> 
> Best regards


Yes, I did have signal indicated by red light from optical and input was switched properly to Optical on K9Pro, but my problem apparently was not the K9Pro itself.

I have been able to confirm the optical input does indeed work properly on the K9Pro by connecting a different optical source, so my guess is there is some incompatibility with this particular TV or its optical output that is causing this problem.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## quawn0418

NickT23 said:


> I guess am late to the picture of the new hype. Can the FiiO K9 pro drive high impedance dynamic driver to its somewhat optimal performance ? Because it has a low output impedance. Lets say 300 ohms such as HD650 or ZMFs ?


Absolutely, you get lots of power from the balanced ports into 300ohms, I’ve never tried my 6xx balanced being that i don’t have a balanced cable but i get more than enough power single ended, fiio says it dumps out 1.1 watts into 300ohms balanced and that’s an insane amount of power if you ask me.


----------



## NickT23

quawn0418 said:


> Absolutely, you get lots of power from the balanced ports into 300ohms, I’ve never tried my 6xx balanced being that i don’t have a balanced cable but i get more than enough power single ended, fiio says it dumps out 1.1 watts into 300ohms balanced and that’s an insane amount of power if you ask me.


Hi thanks for responding. Do you feel any dampening factor ? Because I have other solid state LCX and my impression they seems to colour the sound even though LCX amp is neutral. That is damping factor for you.


----------



## quawn0418

Just stopped by to show you guys what has been a game changing setup for me, I’ve been to Canjam and tried many setups and i honestly feel like i don’t need anything more than what’s shown here, ive added the cheap but very fun and addictive Xduoo MT-604 to the K9 pro and it’s the perfect complement. Between the k9’s smooth, accurate, spacious and neutral sound and the MT-604’s full, warm, and forgiven funkiness i couldn’t be happier. It’s going to take something really big to change this setup, Ive gotten rid of my adi2 and singxer sa-1 and I’m not looking back, zero regrets. Winner winner!!!!


----------



## quawn0418

NickT23 said:


> Hi thanks for responding. Do you feel any dampening factor ? Because I have other solid state LCX and my impression they seems to colour the sound even though LCX amp is neutral. That is damping factor for you.


Well it’s not your everyday thx sound signature i can tell you this, it’s smoother and a lot more spacious, it’s really a nice thing to have, wonderful dac and really nice amp. I’m not exactly sure what dampening is I’m sorry, i hope i helped you out.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Just stopped by to show you guys what has been a game changing setup for me, I’ve been to Canjam and tried many setups and i honestly feel like i don’t need anything more than what’s shown here, ive added the cheap but very fun and addictive Xduoo MT-604 to the K9 pro and it’s the perfect complement. Between the k9’s smooth, accurate, spacious and neutral sound and the MT-604’s full, warm, and forgiven funkiness i couldn’t be happier. It’s going to take something really big to change this setup, Ive gotten rid of my adi2 and singxer sa-1 and I’m not looking back, zero regrets. Winner winner!!!!


So are you using the Xduoo MT-604 as the amp and the K9 pro face only?


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> So are you using the Xduoo MT-604 as the amp and the K9 pro face only?


Well i use both Xduoo amp and the k9 pro amp, depends on what I’m listening to and how I’m feeling at the moment, im really glad i stumbled across the 604, really cheap and fun addition.


----------



## elira

NickT23 said:


> I guess am late to the picture of the new hype. Can the FiiO K9 pro drive high impedance dynamic driver to its somewhat optimal performance ? Because it has a low output impedance. Lets say 300 ohms such as HD650 or ZMFs ?


It has enough power to drive them to very loud volumes, but if you like how the way they sound with amps that have a high output impedance then you should get one of those.


----------



## NickT23

quawn0418 said:


> Well it’s not your everyday thx sound signature i can tell you this, it’s smoother and a lot more spacious, it’s really a nice thing to have, wonderful dac and really nice amp. I’m not exactly sure what dampening is I’m sorry, i hope i helped you out.


Have you tried LCX amp before ? The massdrop ones ?


----------



## NickT23

Just curious, how do you find your ZMF Auteur and HD 8XX with Fiio K9 Pro ? Am interested on high impedance pairing with Fiio K9 Pro !


----------



## Bob Ley

NickT23 said:


> Just curious, how do you find your ZMF Auteur and HD 8XX with Fiio K9 Pro ? Am interested on high impedance pairing with Fiio K9 Pro !


Love the combo. I find the K9 Pro has a warmth to it that appeals to me.


----------



## Moon5123

quawn0418 said:


> Just stopped by to show you guys what has been a game changing setup for me, I’ve been to Canjam and tried many setups and i honestly feel like i don’t need anything more than what’s shown here, ive added the cheap but very fun and addictive Xduoo MT-604 to the K9 pro and it’s the perfect complement. Between the k9’s smooth, accurate, spacious and neutral sound and the MT-604’s full, warm, and forgiven funkiness i couldn’t be happier. It’s going to take something really big to change this setup, Ive gotten rid of my adi2 and singxer sa-1 and I’m not looking back, zero regrets. Winner winner!!!!


Need to try this better be good as you said


----------



## Bob Ley

Moon5123 said:


> Need to try this better be good as you said


I just ordered one earlier after I read this and looked at some reviews. Amazon has it 2 day delivery. Can always return it.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Well i use both Xduoo amp and the k9 pro amp, depends on what I’m listening to and how I’m feeling at the moment, im really glad i stumbled across the 604, really cheap and fun addition.


That was supposed to say "K9 pro dac only?"


----------



## quawn0418

Moon5123 said:


> Need to try this better be good as you said


Amazon has them prime delivery, i let mines burn in for a full day, u won’t be disappointed. If all fails, there are no returns easier than amazons lol


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Amazon has them prime delivery, i let mines burn in for a full day, u won’t be disappointed. If all fails, there are no returns easier than amazons lol


exactly!


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> I just ordered one earlier after I read this and looked at some reviews. Amazon has it 2 day delivery. Can always return it.


Wow i literally just mentioned that lol great minds think alike! And yea you can’t go wrong, i ordered it thinking I’d end up returning it and to my surprise I’m going to keep it, it’s the flavor you don’t get with the k9’s thx amp, even though the amp on the k9 is a better performing amp all around, the 604 is a cheap and terrific addition. Be sure to run the k9 in PRE mode when using the 604 because the 604 has separate volume knobs for each channel, so you can find a perfect even image with the knobs, and just leave them there and control the volume with the k9’s knob, it’s perfect!


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Wow i literally just mentioned that lol great minds think alike! And yea you can’t go wrong, i ordered it thinking I’d end up returning it and to my surprise I’m going to keep it, it’s the flavor you don’t get with the k9’s thx amp, even though the amp on the k9 is a better performing amp all around, the 604 is a cheap and terrific addition. Be sure to run the k9 in PRE mode when using the 604 because the 604 has separate volume knobs for each channel, so you can find a perfect even image with the knobs, and just leave them there and control the volume with the k9’s knob, it’s perfect!


If you're running in the pre mode on the K9 Pro, is the dac still being used?


----------



## quawn0418 (Mar 21, 2022)

Just did some more listening, the 604 is such a fantastic value, sure it isn’t as technically capable and accurate as the k9’s amp, but it’s real tube magic going on here and i can’t understand how at this price point, you have to love this hobby lol i can’t think of a better all-in-one value than the k9, or a better tube hybrid value than the 604, they were made to cross paths!


----------



## WorksUnit

quawn0418 said:


> Just did some more listening, the 604 is such a fantastic value, sure it isn’t a technically capable and accurate as the k9’s amp, but it’s real tube magic going on here and i can’t understand how at this price point, you have to love this hobby lol i can’t think of a better all-in-one value than the k9, or a better tube hybrid value than the 604, they were made to cross paths!


Love that. 
Always great to try different flavours.


----------



## Bob Ley

Bob Ley said:


> If you're running in the pre mode on the K9 Pro, is the dac still being used?


Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## llysender

Bob Ley said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?


Unless You are using the rca or 4.4 in the rest of the inputs will go through the dac.


----------



## NickT23

Bob Ley said:


> Love the combo. I find the K9 Pro has a warmth to it that appeals to me.


Nice !!! Because I have high impedance dyanamic from 300 ohms to 600 ohms and worried about the pairing. K9 Pro has a low ouput impedance.


----------



## NickT23

Bob Ley said:


> I just ordered one earlier after I read this and looked at some reviews. Amazon has it 2 day delivery. Can always return it.


Lucky you because not everybody get to have Amazon and they dont return or some dont ship internationally.


----------



## NickT23

quawn0418 said:


> Just stopped by to show you guys what has been a game changing setup for me, I’ve been to Canjam and tried many setups and i honestly feel like i don’t need anything more than what’s shown here, ive added the cheap but very fun and addictive Xduoo MT-604 to the K9 pro and it’s the perfect complement. Between the k9’s smooth, accurate, spacious and neutral sound and the MT-604’s full, warm, and forgiven funkiness i couldn’t be happier. It’s going to take something really big to change this setup, Ive gotten rid of my adi2 and singxer sa-1 and I’m not looking back, zero regrets. Winner winner!!!!


MT0604 tubes not as smooth as K9 Pro ?


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?


Yea the pre definitely uses the dac, unless it’s being fed a line input.


----------



## quawn0418

NickT23 said:


> MT0604 tubes not as smooth as K9 Pro ?


It’s hard to describe, i would call it less technical, the MT604 is more fun, less impressive but more fun, it’s forgiving, less spacious, but everything sounds pleasant on it, where as the k9 is smooth but its still thx and can come across a little bit too correct at times, high frequencies are nice but not perfect and sometimes i get glare from the k9, the mt604 brings it all down a bit for me and sounds more full.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Yea the pre definitely uses the dac, unless it’s being fed a line input.


Because I was thinking if I have the MT-604 and the K9Pro hooked up together, I could set the K9 Pro in pre amp to use that volume control rather than in straight dac mode using volume controls on the MT-604. 
​


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> Because I was thinking if I have the MT-604 and the K9Pro hooked up together, I could set the K9 Pro in pre amp to use that volume control rather than in straight dac mode using volume controls on the MT-604.
> ​


Yep, thats exactly how i use mines, and its what makes the k9 so good, wonderful amp, wonderful dac, but yea run the k9 in PRE mode when you attach the 604, i found a good even balance on the 604 around 12 o clock on both volume knobs then i just leave them set that way and then i use the k9 volume knob from there.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Yep, thats exactly how i use mines, and its what makes the k9 so good, wonderful amp, wonderful dac, but yea run the k9 in PRE mode when you attach the 604, i found a good even balance on the 604 around 12 o clock on both volume knobs then i just leave them set that way and then i use the k9 volume knob from there.


exactly, just wanted to be sure the dac was still being used that way in preamp mode.


----------



## Peteio (Mar 20, 2022)

Binned


----------



## Moon5123

quawn0418 said:


> Amazon has them prime delivery, i let mines burn in for a full day, u won’t be disappointed. If all fails, there are no returns easier than amazons lol


Amazon in India are not selling them, but we have few good sites selling them.
Wanted to try a tube amp for some time. Xduoo 604 do have good reviews every where.
I can just imagine the lush mids on those babies paired with k9


----------



## Moon5123

Bob Ley said:


> If you're running in the pre mode on the K9 Pro, is the dac still being used?


Yes the dac are used on k9 pro and also the Amps are used. The volume knob also works.


----------



## quawn0418

Moon5123 said:


> Amazon in India are not selling them, but we have few good sites selling them.
> Wanted to try a tube amp for some time. Xduoo 604 do have good reviews every where.
> I can just imagine the lush mids on those babies paired with k9


Yes I’ve listened to many tube amps and although 604 isn’t a huge jump into the tube world, it is a VERY nice step into it, the amp on the k9 outclasses 604 easily, but sometimes i don’t want the impressive accuarate presentation, sometimes i want that forgiving, slightly distorted, easy listen you know, and that’s what the 604 does, everything is a nice easy listen with it. Nothing is going to make you say “wait that doesn’t sound right” because it doesn’t zoom in on sonic errors, it covers them up lol it’s a brilliant cheap addition to the k9. And yes the mids are wonderful, really nice tube texture.


----------



## NickT23

Anyone wants to be friends with me ?


----------



## elira

NickT23 said:


> Anyone wants to be friends with me ?


Do you need friends?


----------



## NickT23

elira said:


> Do you need friends?


Yea I do. Also it was a wrong message and post.


----------



## Bob Ley

Just got mine about an hour ago and didn't really give the tubes time to warm that much but had to try it.

Love the extra juice it gives to the sound. Like it's all a few steps closer!


----------



## Zeppo19

I have used a Zen Stream for a while with my K9 but found it to be troublesome, most of the time a had to have a five minute fiddle to get it all to work so, well, looking at alternatives. Wiim Mini is coming in but more importantly, a Shanling EM5 but i reckon it would be silly to hook this up to the K9? And if not, use coax?


----------



## elira

Zeppo19 said:


> I have used a Zen Stream for a while with my K9 but found it to be troublesome, most of the time a had to have a five minute fiddle to get it all to work so, well, looking at alternatives. Wiim Mini is coming in but more importantly, a Shanling EM5 but i reckon it would be silly to hook this up to the K9? And if not, use coax?


Ropieee works fine for me, but I use Roon.


----------



## Zeppo19

Well it works with an iPad, but, you know…


----------



## quawn0418

Bob Ley said:


> Just got mine about an hour ago and didn't really give the tubes time to warm that much but had to try it.
> 
> Love the extra juice it gives to the sound. Like it's all a few steps closer!


Yea definitely some flavor there, let the tubes burn in a bit, i started to hear more distortion with mines as i put more hours on it, sweet distortion that is…and your right, it’s a juicier presentation, great word to describe it. I think I’m going to purchase an ifi ipower x also because the included power supply sucks, I’ve never entertained the power supply talks but this included power supply just feels wrong, let’s see what happens.


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> Well it works with an iPad, but, you know…


This is the setup I had in mind. Am so impressed. Very nice and creative with the environment. So the usb type b is connected via from your pc on the right ?


----------



## Zeppo19

NickT23 said:


> This is the setup I had in mind. Am so impressed. Very nice and creative with the environment. So the usb type b is connected via from your pc on the right ?


No mate, that PC is just there, the iPad does the transport, this is (i think a VERY short OTG Cable by Fiio), goes in the side of the K9, may be going for a longer one in the back, this will be a stack soon i think so need more Cable...


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> No mate, that PC is just there, the iPad does the transport, this is (i think a VERY short OTG Cable by Fiio), goes in the side of the K9, may be going for a longer one in the back, this will be a stack soon i think so need more Cable...


So the iPad is your main music source for the K9 pro ?


----------



## Zeppo19 (Mar 22, 2022)

NickT23 said:


> So the iPad is your main music source for the K9 pro ?


Yessir, that is how it is now, looking into alternatives but it is quite limited for transport, maybe the Primare Prisma NP5 will do...


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> Yessir, that is how it is now, looking into alternatives but it is quite limited for transport, maybe the Primare Prisma NP5 will do...


But if you ask me you have more option with PC and Ipad. In fact I like the idea where the K9 Pro have type c at the side. Its ingenious if you ask me.


----------



## NickT23

By the way, can the K9 Pro connect to both RCA and XLR output via external amp or external dac ?


----------



## Zeppo19

The PC is connected to a TV, i need less screens when i play music. The Prisma does Roon, that makes it, well, very much how i want it


----------



## Zeppo19

NickT23 said:


> By the way, can the K9 Pro connect to both RCA and XLR output via external amp or external dac ?


I dont understand what you're asking here. The analogue signal can go to an external amp but i dont think it going to another DAC will do any good?


----------



## Aerosphere

@FiiO @FiiO Willson K9 Pro ESS' firmware download page is not available. Any ETA?


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> I dont understand what you're asking here. The analogue signal can go to an external amp but i dont think it going to another DAC will do any good?


The K9 pro is an amp/dac combo correct ? Can it connect to an *external amp *or* dac* via _rca and xlr_ ?


----------



## Zeppo19

NickT23 said:


> The K9 pro is an amp/dac combo correct ? Can it connect to an *external amp *or* dac* via _rca and xlr_ ?


The analogue signal can go to an external amp but i dont think it going to another DAC will do any good?


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> The analogue signal can go to an external amp but i dont think it going to another DAC will do any good?


So only able to connect external amp but not external dac ?


----------



## Zeppo19

NickT23 said:


> So only able to connect external amp but not external dac ?


What would be the point, i am sorry, i am no complete rookie but also not all that deep into the hobby; I dont see what good going from a DAC to a DAC would do? What is your reasoning behind this?


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> What would be the point, i am sorry, i am no complete rookie but also not all that deep into the hobby; I dont see what good going from a DAC to a DAC would do? What is your reasoning behind this?


For instance, maybe you would want to hook to another flavour dac such as warmer dac to hook up with that THX chip in K9 Pro while utilizing the features of the K9 pro. So its like adding flavour to the chain, if that make sense.


----------



## Zeppo19

So use the K9 as amp only you mean? I dont see why not


----------



## NickT23

Zeppo19 said:


> So use the K9 as amp only you mean? I dont see why not


Yes but I want to know whether do we have best of both world connection both XLR and RCA with both external amp and dac.


----------



## Zeppo19

NickT23 said:


> Yes but I want to know whether do we have best of both world connection both XLR and RCA with both external amp and dac.


yeah i dunno


----------



## zibble

NickT23 said:


> Yes but I want to know whether do we have best of both world connection both XLR and RCA with both external amp and dac.


The answer to your question is yes; the K9Pro has both XLR and RCA outs that can be connected to another amp/dac (assuming corresponding inputs on the external device.) Whether this arrangement will produce "best of both world" results is open to debate. I have the K9Pro connected  via both xlr and rca to an external amp (not dac) mainly for use with passive speakers for my desktop. I chose this combination rather than investing in active speakers because I happened to have several bookshelf speakers on hand and figured this was a better investment. I also wanted a external amp that could be controlled via an included remote control and that had a visual display for volume control, rather than always needing to rely on a volume knob only. 

I considered both the SMSL DA-9 and SMSL AO200 amps which have the attributes I thought I wanted, and ultimately chose the AO200 as it adds a subwoofer out (actually 2 of them) and I have mine setup using a small 10-inch sub I had laying around. Works well for my purposes. Your mileage may vary.

I would also note the ongoing discussion in this forum of pairing the K9Pro with tube amps to produce different sound signatures that may be to one's liking. Again, I think the outcome of such pairings is certainly possible with the right equipment and cabling. Whether or not these pairings improve your listening experience is subjective.


----------



## FiiO

Aerosphere said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson K9 Pro ESS' firmware download page is not available. Any ETA?


There is no any new firmware for K9Pro ESS currently.

Best regards


----------



## NickT23

zibble said:


> The answer to your question is yes; the K9Pro has both XLR and RCA outs that can be connected to another amp/dac (assuming corresponding inputs on the external device.) Whether this arrangement will produce "best of both world" results is open to debate. I have the K9Pro connected  via both xlr and rca to an external amp (not dac) mainly for use with passive speakers for my desktop. I chose this combination rather than investing in active speakers because I happened to have several bookshelf speakers on hand and figured this was a better investment. I also wanted a external amp that could be controlled via an included remote control and that had a visual display for volume control, rather than always needing to rely on a volume knob only.
> 
> I considered both the SMSL DA-9 and SMSL AO200 amps which have the attributes I thought I wanted, and ultimately chose the AO200 as it adds a subwoofer out (actually 2 of them) and I have mine setup using a small 10-inch sub I had laying around. Works well for my purposes. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> I would also note the ongoing discussion in this forum of pairing the K9Pro with tube amps to produce different sound signatures that may be to one's liking. Again, I think the outcome of such pairings is certainly possible with the right equipment and cabling. Whether or not these pairings improve your listening experience is subjective.


Regardless of the outcome results when referring to sound is one thing, but am referring to differential setup like what you mentioned you connected with your passive speakers for your desktop usage. 

So you able to connect both XLR and RCA to an external amp. Then what about whether K9 pro able to feed out to XLR and RCA external dac ?


----------



## quawn0418

zibble said:


> I would also note the ongoing discussion in this forum of pairing the K9Pro with tube amps to produce different sound signatures that may be to one's liking. Again, I think the outcome of such pairings is certainly possible with the right equipment and cabling. Whether or not these pairings improve your listening experience is subjective.


Yea i certainly wouldn’t call it an improvement, i personally find the amp on the k9 superior to anything I’ve owned thus far, i pair the k9 with the Xduoo mt604 hybrid tube amp simply for a different flavor because no matter how good the amp, we are human beings and will be sure to get bored at some point lol


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Yea i certainly wouldn’t call it an improvement, i personally find the amp on the k9 superior to anything I’ve owned thus far, i pair the k9 with the Xduoo mt604 hybrid tube amp simply for a different flavor because no matter how good the amp, we are human beings and will be sure to get bored at some point lol


I'm loving the combo!


----------



## NickT23

Bob Ley said:


> I'm loving the combo!


I am planning to have a similar combo as well. But different tubes. Will share impression once I have both setup but that will take a while.


----------



## dsrk

Anyone looking for differences between AKM and ESS versions.

Zeos had done a comparison:


----------



## NickT23

dsrk said:


> Anyone looking for differences between AKM and ESS versions.
> 
> Zeos had done a comparison:



Do you actually believe him ? Every good and bad products are overhype.


----------



## dsrk (Mar 24, 2022)

NickT23 said:


> Do you actually believe him ? Every good and bad products are overhype.


It doesn't matter because, you can't make decisions based on reviews. You just need to find the points if it is going to suit your preferences or not. I never watch Z reviews for sound quality review.

It's just for information, there is some useful information in his videos like unit tour, build quality, noise floor etc..


----------



## NickT23

dsrk said:


> It doesn't matter because, you can't make decisions based on reviews. You just need to find the points if it is going to suit your preferences or not.
> 
> It's just for information, there is some useful information in his videos like unit tour, build quality, noise floor etc..


Most information are useless to be honest. Yea some minor information is useful here and there. Also, I am aware many can find link to that for themselves.


----------



## dsrk (Mar 24, 2022)

.


----------



## quawn0418

NickT23 said:


> Do you actually believe him ? Every good and bad products are overhype.


Zeos may the best at what he does, but he raves about way too many products, i always take his sound impressions with a grain of salt, he called the dt1990 neutral, never mentioned the absurd peaks in the treble, and i know we all here differently but the treble on the dt1990 can be down right murder on some songs, zeos is a business man, he knows exactly what hes doing everytime.


----------



## Bob Ley

quawn0418 said:


> Zeos may the best at what he does, but he raves about way too many products, i always take his sound impressions with a grain of salt, he called the dt1990 neutral, never mentioned the absurd peaks in the treble, and i know we all here differently but the treble on the dt1990 can be down right murder on some songs, zeos is a business man, he knows exactly what hes doing everytime.


He's very entertaining!!


----------



## Zeppo19

K9 Pro. Prisma NP5 mk2. Roon and some Pink Floyd.


----------



## kiyu

Aerosphere said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson K9 Pro ESS' firmware download page is not available. Any ETA?


A new firmware to do what? what's the issue with it? 

Guys can someone compare with other dac if possible ?  

Still not sure if to get it or not,   THD+N 0.0004 (-112 db sinad) which is not great, to be honest. Any topping product can do better than that, this product was not measured yet..

I know measurements are not everything but they are important.

if any owner of Gustard x16,  TOpping D90, smsl su 9 can provide some comparison will be awesome  

Thanks!


----------



## ra990

kiyu said:


> A new firmware to do what? what's the issue with it?
> 
> Guys can someone compare with other dac if possible ?
> 
> ...


If you're just looking for it to do DAC duty, then you can probably get something like those you list. But, if you're looking for an all-in-one, then this is likely to be better according to all the reviews. The ESS one is supposed to measure even better.


----------



## ra990 (Mar 25, 2022)

Zeppo19 said:


> K9 Pro. Prisma NP5 mk2. Roon and some Pink Floyd.


Hey I noticed you're one of the few people that also have an NP5. How do you like it as a Roon endpoint? Are you using optical out to the K9? I'm considering this exact setup for my bedroom.

BTW, do you ever have issues with the NP5 and Roon not starting playback sometimes? Mine seems to get stuck every so often and won't start playback for several minutes and sometimes until I restart it. I've been waiting for a firmware update or something to help with this issue. The Matrix mini-i pro I had was 100% rock solid with Roon - always showed up as available and responded instantly. My NP5 is horrible with Roon compared to that, although once it gets going I have no complaints.


----------



## Zeppo19

ra990 said:


> Hey I noticed you're one of the few people that also have an NP5. How do you like it as a Roon endpoint? Are you using optical out to the K9? I'm considering this exact setup for my bedroom.
> 
> BTW, do you ever have issues with the NP5 and Roon not starting playback sometimes? Mine seems to get stuck every so often and won't start playback for several minutes and sometimes until I restart it. I've been waiting for a firmware update or something to help with this issue. The Matrix mini-i pro I had was 100% rock solid with Roon - always showed up as available and responded instantly. My NP5 is horrible with Roon compared to that, although once it gets going I have no complaints.


I use the coax because optical on the K9 is used by the Wiim Mini. Most of the time it wakes up quick like, unlike the Zen stream which i previously had but sold because i was trynna wake the thing up for minutes before it would play, some other times i have to do a reboot, looks like Roon cant find it otherwise. But if Roon sees it it always reacts promptly.


----------



## yeboyi

vsg28 said:


> FiiO K9 Pro in the house, and I figured it's a good time for a family photoshoot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of Hifiman's HE1000 variants. Best looking Hifiman's and one of the best looking headphones overall imo. What is that cable btw ?


----------



## vsg28

yeboyi said:


> I love the look of Hifiman's HE1000 variants. Best looking Hifiman's and one of the best looking headphones overall imo. What is that cable btw ?


That's a Hapa Audio cable, more photos here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ll-size-headphone-cable.960603/#post-16657317


----------



## Bob Ley

vsg28 said:


> That's a Hapa Audio cable, more photos here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/introducing-hapa-audios-top-of-the-line-knØt-iem-and-full-size-headphone-cable.960603/#post-16657317


Insane prices for those cables


----------



## yeboyi

vsg28 said:


> That's a Hapa Audio cable, more photos here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/introducing-hapa-audios-top-of-the-line-knØt-iem-and-full-size-headphone-cable.960603/#post-16657317


Gorgeous. Do you personally think cables can affect the sound ? I know it's an hot debate, no shaming. If i can find my perfect headphones i may start to explore cables and dac amps more but right now my stance is they don't matter until i personally heard the difference and i'm not gonna invest on cables until i find my perfect headphones. So i'm curious what experienced people think.


----------



## vsg28

yeboyi said:


> Gorgeous. Do you personally think cables can affect the sound ? I know it's an hot debate, no shaming. If i can find my perfect headphones i may start to explore cables and dac amps more but right now my stance is they don't matter until i personally heard the difference and i'm not gonna invest on cables until i find my perfect headphones. So i'm curious what experienced people think.


Once they are past a certain threshold when it comes to resistance, capacitance, and inductance, I have yet to come across a situation where cables have a tangible impact on the sound signature of headphones and earphones. I remain agnostic though, and happy to be proven one way or the other.


----------



## iMemphis

I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear any audio after. Super strange issue.


----------



## hmscott (Mar 31, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear any audio after. Super strange issue.


I posted some example settings here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-desktop-ess-and-pc-issues.962801/post-16892155
And, additional info here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-desktop-ess-and-pc-issues.962801/post-16892212

Hopefully something in those posts of the settings I use with my Topping D90 MQA and FiiO M15 will give @iMemphis what he needs to get Tidal working as he desires in Windows 10 

Please let us know how that works out for you, and what else you find to get it working as needed 

*Update*: I didn't get that warning about downloading when I went to the links below, taken from the K9 Pro Product page, also linked below:

At the FiiO K9 Pro Support page I found there is a USB driver download, but no Firmware update for the ESS model - it is pretty new so I am not surprised that FiiO hasn't posted a new firmware update for the ESS version.

_*"!!!Please do not update [by using] this firmware [download link] if you are using the K9Pro ESS*_*."*

I've left off the AKM firmware download link due to this above* [modified]* warning from FiiO on their K9 Pro Product page, so if you have an AKM model you can get the firmware download from that page - near the bottom, search for "USB DAC driver" and the AKM firmware download link is above this line, where you can download the OS driver software:

USB DAC driver download link: Click here (USB DAC instruction: Click here)

Here is where I found the download links, it is the FiiO K9 Pro Support page:
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202111121442092568973

And, here is the "top level" above that, where all of the FiiO products have an image and link to their respective support page:
https://forum.fiio.com/firmwareDown.do


----------



## Since1991

iMemphis said:


> I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear any audio after. Super strange issue.



I didn't experience any issues like that. I have the ESS version as well.


----------



## hmscott (Apr 1, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear any audio after. Super strange issue.


I don't have that option showing in Tidal/Windows- to change the scroll wheel light on your mouse? based on stream type?  But, it sounds like a buffer issue if it is having trouble "syncing up" and dropping the connection.


If using the ASIO driver I've seen drop outs resolved by an increase to the FiiO USB driver Buffer Setting to the next larger value.  But, between Youtube and Tidal,  I don't think ASIO is being used.

If your FiiO ASIO driver dialog is like mine above and says "ASIO not active", then changing the buffer setting size in the FiiO ASIO Driver Control Panel won't make any difference.

I've noticed Tidal doesn't use the DAC USB driver as such so I don't normally run either the Topping or FiiO USB drivers at all.  I only loaded them to show you the dialog options. 

It might be a bug in Windows - changing app settings might help in Windows Settings - or it might be an interaction with those Windows settings triggering a bug in the Tidal App.

For example I have the Colors of Windows track the color palette of my desktop background images - and I have those changing every 5 minutes with new images... it might be distracting to have the Window colors changing but I find it keeps me happy 


I haven't seen a Windows/Tidal setting/option to track PCM stream changes to light a Mouse Scroll Wheel.  Perhaps there are options that show up with such a Mouse/lighted scroll wheel connected?  Or, it might be a Logitech/mouse setting?

Have fun


----------



## ra990 (Mar 31, 2022)

Where are you guys buying your K9 Pro ESS versions in the US? They seem to be out of stock everywhere.

Also, anyone do a comparison with the K9 Pro and the Yulong Aquila II? I came across that unit recently and it seems to be very similar yet has 4 watts of power vs the 2 watts of the K9 pro. Came out a couple years ago though and not much out about it. Priced $200 cheaper than the Fiio.


----------



## botmann

iMemphis said:


> ...  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) ...


I had a similar issue, but with Spotify.   When I open Spotify, it does not play from the K9, but to the default PC speakers, which is my soundbar connect to my TV (my PC monitor).   I have to go to into Windows Sound Output settings, switch to the soundbar, then back to the K9.   I have same issue when I use the FiiO BTR5.   Other sound sources play fine--Windows Notifications, videos/music through a web browser, etc.   

I suspect mine is some weird glitch/bug between Spotify and Windows audio drivers.

I had downloaded the FiiO Windows drivers.   It did not make any difference.   I also did not noticed sounds differences either.   I uninstalled them since it did not appear to do anything and the setting changes it has, I can do within WIndows Output settings.   I think it's more for mobile players than the DAC/AMPs.


----------



## FiiO

iMemphis said:


> I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear any audio after. Super strange issue.


Were you playing MQA file in Tidal app at that time? Does the sound output fine?

Best regards


----------



## Zeppo19

Primare Prisma NP5 does what it needs to do and it is great as Roon endpoint, for the playback of Tidal and Qobuz not so much.

Next up: Hifi Rose RS250 with the added extra of the Hifi Rose CD player.

Gonna see what it does through USB and through the Line In


----------



## botmann

I need to get a slightly longer power cord for the K9 Pro ESS, about 6 feet (2 meters).   I'm concerned I'm going to create a short because of a bend and lack of slack with the stock cord.

The stock cord is a 125/250V 10A.   I cannot find the information on the female plug type into the K9.   I wanted something with a lower gauge wire and still UL certified.   Two cords I think may work are:   
1)  6 feet Hospital Grade Green Dot Power Cord, Nema 5-15P Male to C13 Female Clear Plug, 14 AWG, SJT, 15 Amp/125 Volt, Power Supply Cord, Clear, CableWholesale
2)  Cablelera North American Hospital Grade Power Cord, HG NEMA 5-15P to IEC C13, 6', 14AWG, 125V (ZADA32PC-06)
3)  Monoprice Hospital-Grade Computer Power Cable/Cord - 6 Feet - Gray | Clear Plugs 10A 14 AWG (NEMA 5-15P to IEC-320-C13)

Since I'm in the USA, I only need the 125V cable.


----------



## NickT23

ra990 said:


> Where are you guys buying your K9 Pro ESS versions in the US? They seem to be out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Also, anyone do a comparison with the K9 Pro and the Yulong Aquila II? I came across that unit recently and it seems to be very similar yet has 4 watts of power vs the 2 watts of the K9 pro. Came out a couple years ago though and not much out about it. Priced $200 cheaper than the Fiio.


Hi Apos Audio is restocking soon.


----------



## ra990

NickT23 said:


> Hi Apos Audio is restocking soon.


Ordered from them last night. Thanks


----------



## ra990

I posted a comment about this on the M17 thread, but probably should have posted here. While researching options for an all-in-one solution, I found it odd that the desktop with a dedicated linear power supply/K9 Pro has less power than the similarly otherwise spec'd portable M17. Wonder why they couldn't squeeze more power out of the desktop dac/amp.


----------



## botmann

NickT23 said:


> Hi Apos Audio is restocking soon.


They may be in stock now.    I recently was able to pickup one from there.    

If you're ok with a little wait, I believe Aliexpress has them in stock right now.    They'll be shipping from China I think


----------



## ra990

botmann said:


> They may be in stock now.    I recently was able to pickup one from there.
> 
> If you're ok with a little wait, I believe Aliexpress has them in stock right now.    They'll be shipping from China I think


I just got my shipping notification from Apos, and it's a USPS tracking number, not a DHL. So looks like they do have it in stock.


----------



## iMemphis (Apr 1, 2022)

I didn't know it was sold out. I bought mine directly from Apos on Sunday night, and was shipped out to me 2 days ago.

I looked on Apos website, it looks like it's in stock


----------



## quawn0418

ra990 said:


> I posted a comment about this on the M17 thread, but probably should have posted here. While researching options for an all-in-one solution, I found it odd that the desktop with a dedicated linear power supply/K9 Pro has less power than the similarly otherwise spec'd portable M17. Wonder why they couldn't squeeze more power out of the desktop dac/amp.


They are different approaches at power, if you ever have the 2 side by side you’ll more than likely see that k9 has more juice on tap, atleast it’ll feel that way.


----------



## padawan25

quawn0418 said:


> They are different approaches at power, if you ever have the 2 side by side you’ll more than likely see that k9 has more juice on tap, atleast it’ll feel that way.


The K9 Pro certainly isn’t lacking the power department. Using my Focal Clear MG on low gain with the volume at 1 o’clock produces more db then I’ll comfortably use for most tracks.


----------



## G8torbyte (Apr 1, 2022)

Ordered the K9 Pro ESS from Apos last Sat and it arrived today.   After a few hours I've found an excellent match with the Aeon 2 Noire's which sound fantastic on it (mid-gain).  The Noire's are closed and DCA tuned them toward the Harmon curve which I prefer.  On my other amps they seem harder to push but the FiiO is opening them up very well.


----------



## iMemphis

Out of curiosity, I normally run a Focal Radiance with this dac/amp, and looking at IEMs lately. I was thinking about the 64 Audio U12t. Since this unit only has a 6.5mm and 4.4mm, does anyone know if I can use the U12t with a 4.4mm adapter with tthe fiio?

Hows the u12t sound with this unit?


----------



## botmann

padawan25 said:


> The K9 Pro certainly isn’t lacking the power department. Using my Focal Clear MG on low gain with the volume at 1 o’clock produces more db then I’ll comfortably use for most tracks.


I'm running similar with Stellia, which may be even easier to run.    The medium and high gain sound good too, but I think the sound is a little more detailed.   Sometimes if I want high volume, I'll go to medium gain.


----------



## Robert Waller

iMemphis said:


> I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear
> 
> 
> iMemphis said:
> ...


----------



## Robert Waller

ra990 said:


> Where are you guys buying your K9 Pro ESS versions in the US? They seem to be out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Also, anyone do a comparison with the K9 Pro and the Yulong Aquila II? I came across that unit recently and it seems to be very similar yet has 4 watts of power vs the 2 watts of the K9 pro. Came out a couple years ago though and not much out about it. Priced $200 cheaper than the Fiio.


Hello, Apos Audio is how I got mine ($849) they appear to be in stock still


----------



## iMemphis

@Robert Waller Looks like the drivers fixed the issue. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## ra990

Just got the ESS version in today. Happy to report that both the DCA Stealth and the Abyss 1266 TC have no problems being driven to extremely loud levels. It also passed my Cradle to the Grave test for me on the Abyss, so great first impressions...


----------



## ra990 (Apr 4, 2022)

Interesting, I can't get K9 Pro ESS to do 192k over toslink. It will do 96k max. I'm using high end glass optical cables that I use with other DACs that will do 192k. Seems to be a limitation on the optical receiver. Coax and all the other inputs are fine with inputs over 96k.

EDIT: Found a source/cable combination that does 192k over TOSLINK.


----------



## zibble

ra990 said:


> Interesting, I can't get K9 Pro ESS to do 192k over toslink. It will do 96k max. I'm using high end glass optical cables that I use with other DACs that will do 192k. Seems to be a limitation on the optical receiver. Coax and all the other inputs are fine with inputs over 96k.


96k is the max for toslink see  K9 Pro's signal input and output method description


----------



## ra990 (Apr 4, 2022)

zibble said:


> 96k is the max for toslink see  K9 Pro's signal input and output method description


That's what most list as the spec, but they can pull off 192k with a good cable usually.

EDIT: Found a cable/source combination that does work at 192k over TOSLINK, so I take it back!


----------



## Rennokas

I am wondering if Fiio will update features of K9 ? Aka add proper PEQ, crossfeed, other colors for the button?


----------



## Ichos

Burning...


----------



## ra990

Day 2 of burning in. Hoping the sound opens up a bit, it sounds a bit congested right now - but I am coming from a Chord TT2, so may need to lower my expectations.


----------



## Zeppo19

Trying out the RS250, listening to cd again is very nice, glad I didn’t chuck m.


----------



## quawn0418

ra990 said:


> Day 2 of burning in. Hoping the sound opens up a bit, it sounds a bit congested right now - but I am coming from a Chord TT2, so may need to lower my expectations.


I noticed you have a sa-1…not sure if this helps but the k9 amp sounds a lot more open and spacious than my sa-1 does when fed from the k9 via xlr…i get more texture from the sa-1 but i prefer the smooth open sound i get with the k9 as an all in one…i do however own an akm version, just figured id share this


----------



## ra990 (Apr 6, 2022)

Open sounding isn't how I'd describe the ESS version, even when being amped by the SA-1. Maybe I need to try an AKM version instead...anyone want to trade their AKM for a brand new ESS I got 3 days ago from Apos? PM me.


----------



## Bob Ley

I just ordered the Fiio M11 pro as my first DAP. How do I run it through the K9 pro, via Bluetooth?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Bob Ley said:


> I just ordered the Fiio M11 pro as my first DAP. How do I run it through the K9 pro, via Bluetooth?


Bluetooth is only for when you don't want to use the cable

You have many ways to connect, such as through the Type-C to Type-C OTG cable connection, or through the M11Pro's 4.4 output to the K9 Pro's 4.4mm in, or the M11Pro's coaxial output to the K9 Pro,

there are many ways to play, you can try more


----------



## Bob Ley

FiiO Willson said:


> Bluetooth is only for when you don't want to use the cable
> 
> You have many ways to connect, such as through the Type-C to Type-C OTG cable connection, or through the M11Pro's 4.4 output to the K9 Pro's 4.4mm in, or the M11Pro's coaxial output to the K9 Pro,
> 
> there are many ways to play, you can try more


Thank you!


----------



## NicomiUdon

quawn0418 said:


> Just stopped by to show you guys what has been a game changing setup for me, I’ve been to Canjam and tried many setups and i honestly feel like i don’t need anything more than what’s shown here, ive added the cheap but very fun and addictive Xduoo MT-604 to the K9 pro and it’s the perfect complement. Between the k9’s smooth, accurate, spacious and neutral sound and the MT-604’s full, warm, and forgiven funkiness i couldn’t be happier. It’s going to take something really big to change this setup, Ive gotten rid of my adi2 and singxer sa-1 and I’m not looking back, zero regrets. Winner winner!!!!


Thanks for sharing the great combination.
I am happy now.


----------



## padawan25

So, Stock on the ESS model is starting to show up in Canada now. The price went from 950.00 for the AKM ( which i own ) to 1350.00 for the ESS.

LOL.....that is some price increase.


----------



## quawn0418

NicomiUdon said:


> Thanks for sharing the great combination.
> I am happy now.


Really glad you like the combo, i ordered two sets of mullard m8100 tubes, currently burning them in hoping for more warmth, i love what the stock tubes do to vocals but they’ve gotten a bit bright for me. All for the love of the hobby lol


----------



## Ichos

I hooked K9 ESS to my main 2-channel rig.
Oh boy, it sounds good 👍


----------



## WorksUnit

padawan25 said:


> So, Stock on the ESS model is starting to show up in Canada now. The price went from 950.00 for the AKM ( which i own ) to 1350.00 for the ESS.
> 
> LOL.....that is some price increase.


 Ouch. ESS version around 970 from UK authorised dealer.

I still *really* enjoy my AKM.
It isn`t something I reach for all the time, but that sense of of lateral staging and detail is beguiling.
Curious to hear any perspectives between the two versions.


----------



## GGSuperMe

WorksUnit said:


> Ouch. ESS version around 970 from UK authorised dealer.
> 
> I still *really* enjoy my AKM.
> It isn`t something I reach for all the time, but that sense of of lateral staging and detail is beguiling.
> Curious to hear any perspectives between the two versions.


Yeah, I saw the price yesterday for Canada. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on the AKM version which I love. At $1350, I would be looking at other options.


----------



## G8torbyte (Apr 8, 2022)

WorksUnit said:


> I still *really* enjoy my AKM.
> It isn`t something I reach for all the time, but that sense of of lateral staging and detail is beguiling.
> Curious to hear any perspectives between the two versions.


Zeos did a follow-up on the ESS after reviewing the AKM version.
In short, ESS made some enhancements but AKM owners don't need to fret over the changes.


----------



## padawan25

G8torbyte said:


> Zeos did a follow-up on the ESS after reviewing the AKM version.
> In short, the ESS has a some enhancements but AKM owners don't need to fret over the changes.




Ya….I’m so glad I picked up the AKM4499 version while it was available. At 1350 cdn now for the ESS model…….that would’ve been a easy pass from me.


----------



## Bob Ley

NicomiUdon said:


> Thanks for sharing the great combination.
> I am happy now.


Same set up here. LOVE it!


----------



## Bob Ley

Sorry if this is off topic, just wondering if anyone has this same experience?

I've been curious about DAP's lately, wondering if they sound any better than a rooted android with V4A installed.

I've been using V4A for so many years and spoiled with it that I don't know if I could listen to music without it.
Anyway, I bought a Fiio M11 Plus to answer my curiosity and unless I'm doing something wrong with it, sounds exactly the same as the phone without V4A, maybe just a tad better but certainly nowhere as good as my S21Ultra with V4a. Dap's can be rooted but what's the point?

Anyone's thoughts appreciated.


----------



## llysender

Hmmm if electromods review is accurate then the difference between the AKM and ESS version should be minimal since the same praise can be said for the AKM version as well.


----------



## WorksUnit

Kudos for adding the stickers with the latest version.
Would be lovely if these could be available to existing AKM owners.


----------



## quawn0418

llysender said:


> Hmmm if electromods review is accurate then the difference between the AKM and ESS version should be minimal since the same praise can be said for the AKM version as well.



Yea it definitely sounds like he’s describing the akm version also, i don’t get caught up into the single/dual dac chip stuff, if you ask me, the akm chip was a part of fiio’s original plan. Of course the akm factory fire got in the way of that, but companies usually went with akm when designing their flagship products, ess was always a close second in my experience. I’m glad i caught the akm batch, i am however eager to here the ess version. I think the price increase is purely due to the dual chip implementation and high praise of the original release (akm). I’m not expecting to hear much difference if any at all.


----------



## Robert Waller

if there’s an AKM owner who would like the stickers for free I am not going to use mine and will mail them to you just ask I’d be happy to do so 🤘🏼


----------



## syazwaned

Hi, can anyone

Can anyone compare Fiio k9 Pro ess against Centrance Hifi m8 v2 + Ampersands in term of sonic quality?


----------



## padawan25

Robert Waller said:


> if there’s an AKM owner who would like the stickers for free I am not going to use mine and will mail them to you just ask I’d be happy to do so 🤘🏼


I have the AKM version......what stickers are you referring to ?


----------



## llysender

Thank you AV1 Singapore for letting me A/B with the new ESS verion.

Needed about an hour of burn in before it started sounding good. ESS dynamics and noteweight are somewhat reduced compared to the AKM version. What the ESS version excells at is being more transparent in the top end. Also the ESS version pairs very well with audeze planars for adding back that noteweight while synergising with that smoothish mid range. Overall doesnt pair as well with dynamics HD800s HE-R9 and single DD iem like fiio FD7 due to thier more revealing nature showing the lack of detailed texture.

Plays well with my mostly morden music like nightwish, t+paz, aviators, Nana mizuki. Subbass is slightly strong but can be somewhat wanting texture wise. Works best with non synth based music that doesnt rely on minor changes to the bass. Iron maiden sounded fantastic with its sharp and precise notes and transparent topend. Overwall its a lighter more transparent topend sound but still very nice in its own way. Just isnt the texture and microdetail monster that is the akm version.


----------



## quawn0418

llysender said:


> Thank you AV1 Singapore for letting me A/B with the new ESS verion.
> 
> Needed about an hour of burn in before it started sounding good. ESS dynamics and noteweight are somewhat reduced compared to the AKM version. What the ESS version excells at is being more transparent in the top end. Also the ESS version pairs very well with audeze planars for adding back that noteweight while synergising with that smoothish mid range. Overall doesnt pair as well with dynamics HD800s HE-R9 and single DD iem like fiio FD7 due to thier more revealing nature showing the lack of detailed texture.
> 
> Plays well with my mostly morden music like nightwish, t+paz, aviators, Nana mizuki. Subbass is slightly strong but can be somewhat wanting texture wise. Works best with non synth based music that doesnt rely on minor changes to the bass. Iron maiden sounded fantastic with its sharp and precise notes and transparent topend. Overwall its a lighter more transparent topend sound but still very nice in its own way. Just isnt the texture and microdetail monster that is the akm version.


Sounds like you prefer the akm, can you give some more burn in, say 50-75 hours and give us an update? You are very much appreciated my friend.


----------



## llysender

quawn0418 said:


> Sounds like you prefer the akm, can you give some more burn in, say 50-75 hours and give us an update? You are very much appreciated my friend.


Sadly I cant bring it back home for demoing, will go back a couple of weeks later to give it a second try after its burnt in.


----------



## Robert Waller

padawan25 said:


> I have the AKM version......what stickers are you referring to ?





padawan25 said:


> I have the AKM version......what stickers are you referring to ?


as seen in electromods k9 ess version review on youtube (link above) Fiio included stickers to place over the otherwise hard to read output/gain/input/power buttons with bolder print so its easier to see whats what but it also takes away from a classy facade, looks tacky, but anyone who feels the need for them can have mine


----------



## Ultrainferno

In our weekend article we at Headfonia look at the fantastic K9 Pro ESS . According to @Aerosphere , the K9 Pro ESS is very impressive and we're giving it our recommended buy award!

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-k9-pro-ess-review/


----------



## looki look (Apr 17, 2022)

Robert Waller said:


> as seen in electromods k9 ess version review on youtube (link above) Fiio included stickers to place over the otherwise hard to read output/gain/input/power buttons with bolder print so its easier to see whats what but it also takes away from a classy facade, looks tacky, but anyone who feels the need for them can have mine


seems fiio picked up my workaround to make it more readable Self made stickers ... (looks more ugly on the picture as in reality..). Meanwhile I used a 24mm wide band for the lower sticker to have it in one piece. A big sticker for the whole front would be even better, then it would look more uniform.

I saw the stand of the new ESS version. One additional reason to use the stand are the air vents on the side which then would get air from bottom compared to when not using the stand.


----------



## cglin222

Moon5123 said:


> Yes the dac are used on k9 pro and also the Amps are used. The volume knob also works.


Does it sound better using k9 as pre to other amp or use dac mode to other amp?


----------



## looki look

with pre the volume regulation of k9 is used. dac is fixed (max) output. If you use volume regulation of other amp I would use dac mode.


----------



## Moon5123

cglin222 said:


> Does it sound better using k9 as pre to other amp or use dac mode to other amp?


Actually DAC is fine sound like typical AKM chip, Amp section is really good kind of a better implementation of THX amp.
I think pre out should give you better experience.
Some people is taking its pre out to a tube amp and they are really liking it on dynamic headphones.


----------



## gonzfi

Is anyone able to compare the K9 ESS version to a Violectric DHA v590 perchance?


----------



## cglin222

Moon5123 said:


> Actually DAC is fine sound like typical AKM chip, Amp section is really good kind of a better implementation of THX amp.
> I think pre out should give you better experience.
> Some people is taking its pre out to a tube amp and they are really liking it on dynamic headphones.


Ok I just bought the ess one, going to hook up liquid platinum using pre, so I guess I can have tube or solid state depends on my headphone


----------



## Halimj7

I have heard that the K9 is boosted in the bass. Is this true or is it neutral? Thanks.


----------



## quawn0418

Halimj7 said:


> I have heard that the K9 is boosted in the bass. Is this true or is it neutral? Thanks.


Definitely neutral, doesn’t come off boosted to me at all, i can use a bit more to be honest, good quality bass though


----------



## Halimj7

quawn0418 said:


> Definitely neutral, doesn’t come off boosted to me at all, i can use a bit more to be honest, good quality bass though


Thanks. I just realized that there are 2 variants - ESS and AKM. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## quawn0418

Halimj7 said:


> Thanks. I just realized that there are 2 variants - ESS and AKM. Which one are you referring to?


I have the akm, don’t get me wrong, i sold everything when i bought this thing, adi-2, gone! Sa-1, gone!! I like a little more bass than nuetral though, the k9 is fantastic in its own rights, never seen this thing coming.


----------



## Ichos

The ESS is dead flat.


----------



## padawan25

Halimj7 said:


> I have heard that the K9 is boosted in the bass. Is this true or is it neutral? Thanks.



Neither the AKM or the ESS version have boosted bass.  Both are as neutral as it gets.


----------



## NicomiUdon

I tried the ESS version at a local store.

I felt that the AKM version was superior in overall sound expression and balance.
(Maybe because the burn-in time is different from my AKM version.)

This makes me feel that with a good DAC and audio circuitry, there is no need for a dual DAC.
In my layman's opinion, wouldn't it be better to use a single DAC to reduce the price of the product or spend the saved cost on other parts?


----------



## padawan25

NicomiUdon said:


> I tried the ESS version at a local store.
> 
> I felt that the AKM version was superior in overall sound expression and balance.
> (Maybe because the burn-in time is different from my AKM version.)
> ...



Hard to say......I'm extremely impressed with my AKM version.


----------



## quawn0418

NicomiUdon said:


> I tried the ESS version at a local store.
> 
> I felt that the AKM version was superior in overall sound expression and balance.
> (Maybe because the burn-in time is different from my AKM version.)
> ...


Dual dac chip designs require superb implementation, when done right it can provide a better sound, but most of the time it’s just a seller pitch, and reason to up the price, and as good as the k9 is, i don’t think the dual dac implementation of the ess will show any benefits here sadly. It may even be inferior to the single akm based on what people who have tried both are saying here, also, never run with anything that zeos says, he has a business to run. Lol


----------



## gonzfi

They did it pretty well with the m17....


----------



## quawn0418

gonzfi said:


> They did it pretty well with the m17....


I’m not implying that they didn’t do it well with the k9, my point is that it takes superb implementation to notice a real difference between dual and single chip designs, implementation that fiio may not be up to just yet, doesn’t meant they did a bad job either, I’m sure the ess sounds fantastic as well. Can’t wait to try it for myself.


----------



## Ichos (Apr 19, 2022)

Why FiiO is not up to the task just yet? Based on what?
I have been listening to both M17 and K9 Pro ESS and I can assure you that they are definitely up to the task.


----------



## quawn0418 (Apr 19, 2022)

Ichos said:


> Why FiiO is not up to just yet? Based on what?
> I have been listening to both M17 and K9 Pro ESS and I can assure you that they are definitely up to the task.


So you can tell with your ear the difference between a single Sabre chip and dual Sabre chip implementation? I assure you that you can’t my friend…everyone’s who’s heard both has stated that the single akm sounds better than the dual ess to their ears, everyone except zeos, who’s probably gotten a check or two from someone by now lol my argument is that it takes a lot of expertise to implement a dual chip design that sounds *BETTER* than a single chip design. Again, I’m sure the k9 and m17 ess offerings sound fantastic in their own right. I just feel like a single ess chip would have sounded just as good while costing less.


----------



## padawan25

Ichos said:


> Why FiiO is not up to just yet? Based on what?
> I have been listening to both M17 and K9 Pro ESS and I can assure you that they are definitely up to the task.



is that based on your experience with both the AKM and ESS version......or are you just simply stating that the ESS version sounds fine to you.  Because unless you've A/B both of them, you really can't say for sure whether Fiio is up to the task.

As I only own the AKM version.....I'm not able to speak about the ESS version.


----------



## quawn0418

padawan25 said:


> is that based on your experience with both the AKM and ESS version......or are you just simply stating that the ESS version sounds fine to you.  Because unless you've A/B both of them, you really can't say for sure whether Fiio is up to the task.
> 
> As I only own the AKM version.....I'm not able to speak about the ESS version.


I have not heard both, there are two users on this thread who has, and they stated that they prefer the single akm version, and that’s what I’m basing my statement off of.


----------



## padawan25

quawn0418 said:


> I have not heard both, there are two users on this thread who has, and they stated that they prefer the single akm version, and that’s what I’m basing my statement off of.



I didn't quote your comment. My comment was directed at another member.


----------



## quawn0418

padawan25 said:


> I didn't quote your comment. My comment was directed at another member.


Lol my apologies


----------



## Ichos

padawan25 said:


> is that based on your experience with both the AKM and ESS version......or are you just simply stating that the ESS version sounds fine to you.  Because unless you've A/B both of them, you really can't say for sure whether Fiio is up to the task.
> 
> As I only own the AKM version.....I'm not able to speak about the ESS version.


Only the dual DAC versions.
I am experienced as to understand if an implementation is up to the task or not.
But I am not talking about night and day differences.
All modern DACs can be configured as two channel balanced so one piece of AKM should be great.


----------



## Ichos (Apr 19, 2022)

quawn0418 said:


> So you can tell with your ear the difference between a single Sabre chip and dual Sabre chip implementation? I assure you that you can’t my friend…everyone’s who’s heard both has stated that the single akm sounds better than the dual ess to their ears, everyone except zeos, who’s probably gotten a check or two from someone by now lol my argument is that it takes a lot of expertise to implement a dual chip design that sounds *BETTER* than a single chip design. Again, I’m sure the k9 and m17 ess offerings sound fantastic in their own right. I just feel like a single ess chip would have sounded just as good while costing less.


Never said that the K9 ESS is better or not than the AKM.
Although never said that I can tell dual from single implemented chips.
I said that what I am hearing from this both ESS devices is enough to justify that FiiO are certainly up to the task when it comes to engineering.

I am just wondering why FiiO is not up to the task.
Something from engineering point of view?
I don't know.
FiiO have been designing fully balanced gear for ages now so I guess that they are up to the task.
And if AK4499 wasn't so rare I am sure that they were going to use two of them.


----------



## quawn0418

Ichos said:


> Never said that the K9 ESS is better or not than the AKM.
> 
> I am just wondering where @padawan25 is basing his remark that FiiO is not up to the task.
> Something from engineering point of view?
> ...


I agree that they would have used two akm chips also, my argument is that a lot of times, dual dac designs are used to upsell a product, and that it takes really good implementation to even tell a difference, and that fiio may not be up to that task being that users are stating that they prefer the akm over the ess. I think the ess will sound fantastic when i do get a chance to hear it, i just don’t think a single ess chip would have sounded any different and would have been cheaper.


----------



## Ichos

quawn0418 said:


> I agree that they would have used two akm chips also, my argument is that a lot of times, dual dac designs are used to upsell a product, and that it takes really good implementation to even tell a difference, and that fiio may not be up to that task being that users are stating that they prefer the akm over the ess. I think the ess will sound fantastic when i do get a chance to hear it, i just don’t think a single ess chip would have sounded any different and would have been cheaper.


Some users prefer the AKM and some other the ESS.
It got nothing to do with dual or single DACs, they just sound different because they are two different products.
I am not going to argue if one chip is equally good with two or if manufactures are using such designs for marketing.
From an engineering perspective you get objectively better measured results with dual DACs.
This design sometimes translates also into better "subjective" technicalities (and not sound signature) while listening to music.
I am sure that FiiO know their trade.


----------



## padawan25

Ichos said:


> Never said that the K9 ESS is better or not than the AKM.
> Although never said that I can tell dual from single implemented chips.
> I said that what I am hearing from this both ESS devices is enough to justify that FiiO are certainly up to the task when it comes to engineering.
> 
> ...



And just where did I say Fiio were not up to the task ?? ....I believe my exact words were.....I only own the AKM version and can't comment on the ESS version.


----------



## Ichos (Apr 19, 2022)

padawan25 said:


> And just where did I say Fiio were not up to the task ?? ....I believe my exact words were.....I only own the AKM version and can't comment on the ESS version.


Well, you are absolutely right and I am terribly sorry...

I was referring to this post


quawn0418 said:


> I’m not implying that they didn’t do it well with the k9, my point is that it takes superb implementation to notice a real difference between dual and single chip designs, implementation that fiio may not be up to just yet, doesn’t meant they did a bad job either, I’m sure the ess sounds fantastic as well. Can’t wait to try it for myself.



This is what happens when you are browsing Headfi while trying to read goodnight stories to your kid...

I have edited my previous post not to include your name... sorry!


----------



## NicomiUdon

FiiO M17 is great.  I was particularly impressed with the DC power mode.  A very compact body for great sound.  It's really an all-in-one for minimalists.
The ESS version of K9 Pro is also a great product.  For example, I feel that the ESS version has better vocals. 
However, the AKM version has no problem with a single DAC.  In fact, I prefer the AKM version.  As a result, I didn't realize the benefits of dual DAC in the K9 Pro. 
Of course, some people would prefer the ESS version.  And that person's impression is correct.


----------



## llysender

The ess version i feel is smoother and gives a more high class sound. The problem is that while it fits planars with dynamic headphones there is a lack of subtle detail and texture.

It really depends on taste though. I think people that want a transparent topend amp that has doesnt bring much attention to microtexture will like the ess version alot.


----------



## iMemphis (Apr 21, 2022)

I recently purchased the ESS version and run it through my computer via the provided USB cable. Does anyone here know if upgrading the cable to something different change  anything? Is it better in terms of audio?

Also, can someone tell me if it's possible to see what bitrate I am getting? I have the k9 ess running through my PC, and audio is from Tidal master quality. When I open up the app, it says 44.1kHz. I am curious if I am running at 32bit 384khz or if my settings are off.


----------



## Ichos

iMemphis said:


> I recently purchased the ESS version and run it through my computer via the provided USB cable. Does anyone here know if upgrading the cable to something different change  anything? Is it better in terms of audio?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me if it's possible to see what bitrate I am getting? I have the k9 ess running through my PC, and audio is from Tidal master quality. When I open up the app, it says 44.1kHz. I am curious if I am running at 32bit 384khz or if my settings are off.


You are going to have a much greater sound upgrade if you switch to a digital transport (dish your PC) rather than buying a cable.


----------



## iMemphis

Ichos said:


> You are going to have a much greater sound upgrade if you switch to a digital transport (dish your PC) rather than buying a cable.



Sorry I am a bit of a noob, what do you mean switch to a digital transport and dish my PC?


----------



## dsrk

iMemphis said:


> Sorry I am a bit of a noob, what do you mean switch to a digital transport and dish my PC?


Digital transport can be a DAP or a phone.


----------



## Ichos (Apr 21, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> Sorry I am a bit of a noob, what do you mean switch to a digital transport and dish my PC?


Use something like the iFi Zen stream or similar to experience great sound improvement.
PC is very noisy environment not the best for playing your music.
Anyway to better answer your original question, for PC use I wouldn't suggest to spend money on an aftermarket USB cable.
A good quality cable is sufficient.


----------



## Moon5123

Ichos said:


> Use something like the iFi Zen stream or similar to experience great sound improvement.
> PC is very noisy environment not the best for playing your music.
> Anyway to better answer your original question, for PC use I wouldn't suggest to spend money on an aftermarket USB cable.
> A good quality cable is sufficient.


Does stream improve sound in what way?
PS: I am thinking to get an streamer for k9 pro. But all streamer are very expensive and as a computer engineer not able to understand how does it improves sound.


----------



## Ichos

Moon5123 said:


> Does stream improve sound in what way?
> PS: I am thinking to get an streamer for k9 pro. But all streamer are very expensive and as a computer engineer not able to understand how does it improves sound.


Specially designed software with extremely low latency.
Example here.
All resources running for music playback and nothing else.
Extremely low jitter.
Very low noise from power supply.


----------



## Moon5123

Ichos said:


> Specially designed software with extremely low latency.
> Example here.
> All resources running for music playback and nothing else.
> Extremely low jitter.
> Very low noise from power supply.


I don't get jitter using phone as well.
And wanted to understand how does low noise from power supply affect digital to digital conversation and ultimately to music quality.
These things are hard to understand as a technology point of view.
I guess these streamers or low noise power supply would be useful for old equipment which are prone to induced current causing noise or weak signal causing jitter.
I feel now a days most of devices are coming with good quality and insulation.

And also I understand that low noise in power supply van help with clean analog signals or pulses but how does it affect digital to digital conversation.
To that why even digital to digital conversation is required does the streamer modify the digital singal changing some information in music files ?

I really appreciate your input as I am beginner audiophile trying to understand things.


----------



## ferorake

Moon5123 said:


> I don't get jitter using phone as well.
> And wanted to understand how does low noise from power supply affect digital to digital conversation and ultimately to music quality.
> These things are hard to understand as a technology point of view.
> I guess these streamers or low noise power supply would be useful for old equipment which are prone to induced current causing noise or weak signal causing jitter.
> ...


If you want to waste time and cash, you're on the right way. 
None is going to explain really what's going on when you buy strange devices like streamers, power cables, and such things. Just snake oil to generate GDP.


----------



## Ichos

Moon5123 said:


> I don't get jitter using phone as well.
> And wanted to understand how does low noise from power supply affect digital to digital conversation and ultimately to music quality.
> These things are hard to understand as a technology point of view.
> I guess these streamers or low noise power supply would be useful for old equipment which are prone to induced current causing noise or weak signal causing jitter.
> ...


Web is your best friend.
You can start from here 
https://darko.audio/2019/03/what-is-electrical-noise-and-how-does-it-affect-your-dac/
And then do some search.
Now I wouldn't consider a streamer as a strange device to waste your money but you can always follow @ferorake advice and stick with your PC. (at least I hope that it is fanless...)


----------



## NicomiUdon

iMemphis said:


> I recently purchased the ESS version and run it through my computer via the provided USB cable. Does anyone here know if upgrading the cable to something different change  anything? Is it better in terms of audio?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me if it's possible to see what bitrate I am getting? I have the k9 ess running through my PC, and audio is from Tidal master quality. When I open up the app, it says 44.1kHz. I am curious if I am running at 32bit 384khz or if my settings are off.


Is your PC a Windows System?
If it is Windows System, you need "FiiO USB DAC driver".
You can download it from here.

-USB DAC Driver Download / FiiO.com
https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910

Next, please visit this page.

-Fix sound problems in Windows 10 / Microsoft.com
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10-73025246-b61c-40fb-671a-2535c7cd56c8

Refer to "No. 7" here.
Set "FiiO Q series" as default.
(The name may be different on your PC.)

Next, refer to "No.10".
Under "Default Format", you should be able to select "32bit,384000Hz".

The LEDs on the K9Pro will give you an indication of the quality of the sound currently being played.
Refer to the next page.

K9 Pro indicator light description / FiiO FAQ
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557543.html

I don't know how to use a MAC PC.

I hope it helps.

(Machine translation is used. Sorry for the confusion.)


----------



## NicomiUdon

I don't think changing USB cables always improves the sound.However, I can feel a change in sound.

If it is a good change for me and I can enjoy it, I think it is the right answer.
I use "AudioQuest Carbon USB cable" to connect my PC and K9pro.And it is right for me.

Placebo effect? I don't deny it. LOL.


----------



## Moon5123

Ichos said:


> Web is your best friend.
> You can start from here
> https://darko.audio/2019/03/what-is-electrical-noise-and-how-does-it-affect-your-dac/
> And then do some search.
> Now I wouldn't consider a streamer as a strange device to waste your money but you can always follow @ferorake advice and stick with your PC. (at least I hope that it is fanless...)


I have seen those posts bro earlier but I was not able to visualise how that affect sound quality like does it make more analytical or bass feel more refined etc.
I am think about ifi streamer, it fit the size i am looking for but do not how it will affect my sound output from k9.

Earlier I wanted a streamer to create a network storage. But that I can also do with cheap network storage as well or customise the a mini pc with a storage. But I heard lot of time music streamers improve sound, but none explained how. So was looking for your experience with ifi streamer how it affect the music you listen to?
I dont call these snake oil as I know how much effort are required to built them.


----------



## Ichos (Apr 21, 2022)

@Moon5123

It's been more than 5 years that I am out of the PC and I am using dedicated streamers.
I am not going to argue or explain the benefits, I am not in the mood to start a flame discussion.
Every streamer that I have reviewed/owned/used improved various aspects in music listening, from clarity, definition, silence, blacker background to overall timbre.
And, no, not all streamers sound alike, there are certainly audible differences.
You don't have to spend a lot money for something branded.
Since you are a PC engineer you can set a cost effective RPI streamer and experience the difference by yourself.
If you can't hear differences, you are blessed my man, you are going to save a lot of money and time!
And don't start asking me about ASR measurements etc, I am not going to enter a discussion.
I belong to the camp that not everything that measures can be measured and not everything that measures it really counts.

Now , please let's end the off topic.


----------



## Moon5123

Ichos said:


> @Moon5123
> 
> It's been more than 5 years that I am out of the PC and I am using dedicated streamers.
> I am not going to argue or explain the benefits, I am not in the mood to start a flame discussion.
> ...


Thanks that's informative, I am not looking for any measurements from you.
Thats enough thanks dude, I will try out ifi streamer. I guess thats the next step in the audiophile journey.


----------



## Ichos

Moon5123 said:


> Thanks that's informative, I am not looking for any measurements from you.
> Thats enough thanks dude, I will try out ifi streamer. I guess thats the next step in the audiophile journey.


Another great option is the Allo Digione Signature Player.
https://allo.com/sparky/digione-signature-player.html
It was my favorite one before I switched to Silent Angel products.


----------



## Calvinyjj

hey guys, wanna ask do you recommend K9 pro with ananda? I have been listening to music only by using ifi hip dac only via 4.4mm all these time, how is the synergy of ananda with K9 pro if anyone here been using this setup? thanks2


----------



## Moon5123

Calvinyjj said:


> hey guys, wanna ask do you recommend K9 pro with ananda? I have been listening to music only by using ifi hip dac only via 4.4mm all these time, how is the synergy of ananda with K9 pro if anyone here been using this setup? thanks2


Not sure about Ananda I been using sundara and for k9 tame the high energy and edginess of it. Basically sundara sound really good with k9. 
So I think it will sound best with any plannar like Ananda.


----------



## kRed

Halimj7 said:


> I have heard that the K9 is boosted in the bass. Is this true or is it neutral? Thanks.


It's not boosted, but it does make it fuller and gives better dynamics IMHO. 
I've made some tests with other amps and dongles, and I really do hear a distinct difference. It's not like it is louder, but it has more body, especially kick drums. It makes my 2021 Sundara way more enjoyable.


----------



## inseconds99 (Apr 22, 2022)

iMemphis said:


> I just got the  k9 pro desktop ess  for PC use. Has anyone had issues with drivers? Sometimes when I switch sources (from YT to Tidal etc) -- the scroll wheel changes colors flashing between green,blue,purple, and i don't hear any audio after. Super strange issue.


Got my K9 Pro ESS in yesterday and have the same issue. Only really happens when opening and playing tidal. If I go through any other sources, never seems to be an issue.

Go into tidal, bam, no sound. Have to restart fiio to get any sound again. It’s something internal to the amp causing the stop, it is software that triggers the issue but software cannot fix the issue. Only restart of the amp or changing inputs then go back to USB.

This is on a brand new windows 11 custom built PC. 12700k, 32gig DDR5 and 3090TI. I am an IT professional for a living and this issue is likely going to make me return this amp for a matrix mini i 3 pro (even though it’s output impedance is terrible).

Edit:it’s likely MQA that’s causing issue, problem is that even when I disable it in software, the problem still happens with Dac. The software tries to force control but even when you disable all its features it still causes random problems.


----------



## NisT

Hey guys, does k9 pro support audio output to xlr and rca at one time? My current DAC Topping DX7pro do it. I need it for XLR to monitors and RCA to sub connection.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Whoa guys, K9 Pro ESS is a truly beast. For the price I think it's the true killer product.

For around a year, topping d90se is my benchmark for dac (under $1500).

However, as dac standalone, actually I prefer K9 Sabre now. Both have terrific detail, separation, black background, and soundstage accuracy. However k9 pull ahead with more realistic depth perception, and also more natural tonality. This come with slight cheaper price and excellent 2W amp, where D90SE is only dac.

Internal amplifier definitely deliver more juice needed for Planar like Hifiman Arya, or high impedance ZMF Verite. Even Diana TC actually sounds ok direct from K9 Sabre.

 note: Personally K9 AKM is a bit disappointing for me, sound soft, "weak" impact/bite, and not as clean as D90SE.


----------



## Ichos

The K9 ESS is no slouch when it is used as a standalone DAC.
I am now on the review period and between others, I have hooked it to a 6K+ 2 channel system and I must say that the K9 is an excellent performer and up to the task.
OK, it will not go to replace a high end DAC but for a mainstream speaker system is just perfect.


----------



## llysender

TheMiddleSky said:


> Whoa guys, K9 Pro ESS is a truly beast. For the price I think it's the true killer product.
> 
> For around a year, topping d90se is my benchmark for dac (under $1500).
> 
> ...


Just curous how long did it take to break in the K9 pro ess? Since the slam and texture was decently weak when I demoed it. Planing on going back later this week to see what the burn in has done to the sound.


----------



## Ichos

llysender said:


> Just curous how long did it take to break in the K9 pro ess? Since the slam and texture was decently weak when I demoed it. Planing on going back later this week to see what the burn in has done to the sound.


Slam is the strengths of the K9 ESS.
At least as a DAC since I haven't go deep into headphone listening yet.
My unit is burned for 150+ hours but I can't comment if the procedure was beneficial or not since I never listen or monitor it.


----------



## llysender

Ichos said:


> Slam is the strengths of the K9 ESS.
> At least as a DAC since I haven't go deep into headphone listening yet.
> My unit is burned for 150+ hours but I can't comment if the procedure was beneficial or not since I never listen or monitor it.


Interesting, does texture/microcontrast of the mids also strong point after break in? That was the biggest issue I had with the ess version with weak to non existent texture at lest compared to the akm version. 

Now that I think about it all my headphones are low impedence high sensitivity dynamics which might be a factor in the low slam. On the other hand with the XS and ether 2 I agree that the slam on those with the ess version is very nice.


----------



## Ichos

llysender said:


> Interesting, does texture/microcontrast of the mids also strong point after break in? That was the biggest issue I had with the ess version with weak to non existent texture at lest compared to the akm version.
> 
> Now that I think about it all my headphones are low impedence high sensitivity dynamics which might be a factor in the low slam. On the other hand with the XS and ether 2 I agree that the slam on those with the ess version is very nice.


Playing as a DAC in the speaker system I didn't missed any texture/details in the mids but I would call them kind of lean sounding, not as full bodied and slightly lacking in depth when compared to much more expensive stuff or cheaper R2R like the Ares II.
I can't comment on headphone use yet.


----------



## cglin222 (Apr 22, 2022)

I got my k9 ess and also connect liquid platinum I like using k9 as pre to my LP and prefer zmf headphone on it than the thx amp on k9
Haven’t tried other headphone on it
But I think I am getting the best of both worlds in terms of tubes and solid state with the headphone i got
 happy listening


----------



## WorksUnit

cglin222 said:


> I got my k9 ess and also connect liquid platinum I like using k9 as pre to my LP and prefer zmf headphone on it than the thx amp on k9
> Haven’t tried other headphone on it
> But I think I am getting the best of both worlds in terms of tubes and solid state with the headphone ring got
> happy listening


Where you using the balanced output for the ZMFs?*Curious*


----------



## cglin222 (Apr 22, 2022)

WorksUnit said:


> Where you using the balanced output for the ZMFs?*Curious*


My LP only have xlr so am using that
On k9 , the xlr and 4.4mm sounds a bit different to me not sure why
Edited: ya both have 6,35mm but did not try


----------



## inseconds99

inseconds99 said:


> Got my K9 Pro ESS in yesterday and have the same issue. Only really happens when opening and playing tidal. If I go through any other sources, never seems to be an issue.
> 
> Go into tidal, bam, no sound. Have to restart fiio to get any sound again. It’s something internal to the amp causing the stop, it is software that triggers the issue but software cannot fix the issue. Only restart of the amp or changing inputs then go back to USB.
> 
> ...


@FiiO do you have any insight on this?


----------



## Bob Ley

For me I prefer to use the Fiio via Bluetooth using my android as my source. I like the EQ on the Fiio app.

My question is why anytime I pause a track (any streaming service), when I hit play again, the audio skips until I toggle Bluetooth off and on again.
Is there a fix for this?


----------



## inseconds99

Anyone use the optical connection on the ESS? I have tried 3 cables, all of which fall right out and down clip in. I’m starting to think my amp has an issue with the optical connection.


----------



## Ichos

inseconds99 said:


> Anyone use the optical connection on the ESS? I have tried 3 cables, all of which fall right out and down clip in. I’m starting to think my amp has an issue with the optical connection.






It not only fits well but it is one of the tightest fits I have ever experienced.
Cable is a cheapo Stagg Pro.


----------



## inseconds99

Ichos said:


> It not only fits well but it is one of the tightest fits I have ever experienced.
> Cable is a cheapo Stagg Pro.


Thanks for the reply, as I feared, it seems as my amp has a defective port. Tried another cable an no lock, just falls out.


----------



## TheDuke990

Very interesting to read that the tastes are so different. Some prefer AKM and other ESS. But apart from that it seems the K9 Pro has still some hardware/software issues which are pretty annoying and keep me from buying.


----------



## inseconds99

TheDuke990 said:


> Very interesting to read that the tastes are so different. Some prefer AKM and other ESS. But apart from that it seems the K9 Pro has still some hardware/software issues which are pretty annoying and keep me from buying.


Between this software sound cutout and this optical port issue. I think I’m returning and going matrix mini i pro 3. I need an all in one solution for my space.


----------



## padawan25

inseconds99 said:


> Between this software sound cutout and this optical port issue. I think I’m returning and going matrix mini i pro 3. I need an all in one solution for my space.



that might be the best thing for you.....take care now.

I love mine.


----------



## inseconds99

padawan25 said:


> that might be the best thing for you.....take care now.
> 
> I love mine.


It’s maddening because this thing is perfect otherwise. The sound cuts out every time I go from listening to something to using tidal and back. It’s ridiculous. I have to switch through inputs or power cycle to get any sound back,


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Apr 23, 2022)

llysender said:


> Just curous how long did it take to break in the K9 pro ess? Since the slam and texture was decently weak when I demoed it. Planing on going back later this week to see what the burn in has done to the sound.


The unit I tried I think got burned in for 50 hours. ESS version for me deliver more solid impact/bite in sound compared to AKM.

Still, not as "joyful" or aggressive as if I connected it to Burson Soloist 3XP though. The pairing with Burson provide more spacious soundstage (width and depth), and overall character become more "powerful".


Anyway, today I able to compared K9 Pro ESS vs direct from M17. Source using M17, then with usb cable into K9 Pro. Headphone tested was Hifiman Ananda Stealth Magnet.

Not a surprise that both really close in term of sound character. K9 Pro produce a little sweeter and fuller body through vocal and bass. Note: A little.

M17 able to provide cleaner black background, and (also a little) more micro detail through all spectrum. I think power supply become the maim difference here. Battery in M17 can produce cleaner electricity. No fancy power cable for K9 Pro (it was generic cheap $5 power cable).


----------



## llysender

TheMiddleSky said:


> The unit I tried I think got burned in for 50 hours. ESS version for me deliver more solid impact/bite in sound compared to AKM.
> 
> Still, not as "joyful" or aggressive as if I connected it to Burson Soloist 3XP though. The pairing with Burson provide more spacious soundstage (width and depth), and overall character become more "powerful".
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the info. Got the chance to do another A/B with the AKM/ESS with DX300 as the transport. Using SRH1840 as the testing headphone as well as my personal AWKT.

At lest for me the AKM version still wins hands down at producing good vocal and string/wind microdetail over the ESS version. The way I see it the AKM has the clear advantage over the bottom 1/2 of the FR and the ESS the top 1/2. That being said its like ESS version has this high pass where when staring into the abyss there is nothing. Makes the sound leaner and cleaner as result I think. But as a result alot of the vocals feel artifically smoothed and has this almost planar like sound to the vocals. That way esp with nordic inspired music that has quiet abit of reverb and layering to the sound the AKM version just wins. I feel that the ESS version goes quite abit better with american metal where it "cleans" up the messy low end and lets you focus on what matters which is mostly the electric guitars, the leaner sound works better with the sharpness of the notes as well.

But yeah its mostly nitpicking and honestly I could live with either.

The real affront to my ears is the M17 with how muddy it sounds, and it cant be a lack of burn in as well as the store owner was using it as a burn in machine for the new cables. But its likely just me chasing a lean sound that works with J-core, euro-sympo metal, operatic vocals and american country music.


----------



## simpleworld

Finally hooked up the K9 Pro AKM to my Purifi Balanced amp.  With the K9 in Preamp mode, I noticed the gain switch can be adjusted from low gain to medium gain.  The high gain setting does nothing though.  What are the gain levels for the low and medium setting?  The manual says this switch should not work in preamp mode.


----------



## simpleworld

FiiO Willson said:


> No, there is no gain setting on the XLR3 output.
> You feel the different output when you switch the gain button, because the software has some bugs, we have found this problem, and will change it later!
> You feel the low gain has a role, is the software to do the attenuation, which is not normal.


Ah, this answers my question I guess.  Since it's a bug, I suspect I should run the preamp gain at "medium" level to avoid the software attenuation.


----------



## FiiO

inseconds99 said:


> @FiiO do you have any insight on this?


I tested in my colleague's Win11 computer but did not reproduce the same problem. Does the problem only happen with Tidal?
This is the setting we set in Tidal app:





Best regards


----------



## inseconds99

FiiO said:


> I tested in my colleague's Win11 computer but did not reproduce the same problem. Does the problem only happen with Tidal?
> This is the setting we set in Tidal app:
> 
> 
> Best regards


Watch a YouTube video (don’t stop it), then launch tidal then close and go back to YouTube. Not every time but it happens enough to really make me want to return the unit. I don’t have exclusive mode on, like other sounds to potentially come through. I do have pass through on though.

Btw I’m an IT professional, computer was custom built by me last month and has a fresh windows install. It seems as if either MQA or exclusive mode hangs the k9 and cycling through inputs or turning off and on fixes it. Even restarting the driver through windows doesn’t fix it.


----------



## The1Signature

RPKwan said:


> Sounds like the M17 is ideal over the K9PRO, unless you need more power.


would you think the meze empyrean + sony mdr-z1r would benefit from this "more power"?


----------



## iMemphis

I don't know if it's a bug or defective unit, but When I am listening to Youtube music (yes ghetto i know), and then stop it and go to Tidal, no audio comes out. I have to reboot the dac/amp to get it to play on Tidal. SUPER annoying. It's making me want to return this unit. When looking at Tidal, all the settings are correct, but no audio comes out until i reboot.

anyone else have this issue?


----------



## inseconds99

iMemphis said:


> I don't know if it's a bug or defective unit, but When I am listening to Youtube music (yes ghetto i know), and then stop it and go to Tidal, no audio comes out. I have to reboot the dac/amp to get it to play on Tidal. SUPER annoying. It's making me want to return this unit. When looking at Tidal, all the settings are correct, but no audio comes out until i reboot.
> 
> anyone else have this issue?


I’m having the same issue. I tagged FiiO in the post a page back.


----------



## iMemphis

inseconds99 said:


> I’m having the same issue. I tagged FiiO in the post a page back.



Yeah, it's quite annoying and i'm leaning towards just returning the unit. I have about 7 days before my return policy ends, so hopefully they respond and address this


----------



## inseconds99

iMemphis said:


> Yeah, it's quite annoying and i'm leaning towards just returning the unit. I have about 7 days before my return policy ends, so hopefully they respond and address this


I returned mine to Amazon today. Between that issue and the optical port not securing cables it wasn’t worth keeping.

Will likely upgrade to an RME Adi 2 Pro FRS B. It’s a lot more expensive but worth it I think.


----------



## frosty5689

Anyone measured the power consumption of the K9 Pro when it is turned off only using the front power button? With the switch in the back left on. Curious how much power it draws, also a indicator if its bad for the amp to leave it switched on if its drawing a lot of power.


----------



## ahmonge

frosty5689 said:


> Anyone measured the power consumption of the K9 Pro when it is turned off only using the front power button? With the switch in the back left on. Curious how much power it draws, also a indicator if its bad for the amp to leave it switched on if its drawing a lot of power.


Did you turn it off with a short or a long multifunction button press? Short means mute, long means standby.


----------



## frosty5689

ahmonge said:


> Did you turn it off with a short or a long multifunction button press? Short means mute, long means standby.


Long of course. I don't expect the short press (mute) to decrease power draw.


----------



## ahmonge

FiiO Willson said:


> If you long press the standby button, K9 Pro will enter standby mode, at this time, only the linear power supply part and the MCU part inside are working, the power consumption at this time will be less than 1w.


----------



## frosty5689

I tried connecting to the K9 Pro using the FiiO Control app when it is in this mode and it connected.. Find it hard to believe it is drawing 1w when the Bluetooth module and the processor unit is still on? 😅


----------



## Ichos

frosty5689 said:


> I tried connecting to the K9 Pro using the FiiO Control app when it is in this mode and it connected.. Find it hard to believe it is drawing 1w when the Bluetooth module and the processor unit is still on? 😅


Built-in Bluetooth low energy (BLE) technology allows you to use the FiiO control App to control functions like channel balance, sleep timer, etc. at any time, even when not in Bluetooth mode.

And at standby the processor is virtually idling.

Power consumption is minimal.


----------



## frosty5689

Ichos said:


> Built-in Bluetooth low energy (BLE) technology allows you to use the FiiO control App to control functions like channel balance, sleep timer, etc. at any time, even when not in Bluetooth mode.
> 
> And at standby the processor is virtually idling.
> 
> Power consumption is minimal.


That's amazing if true. Will try a watt meter and report back findings.


----------



## iMemphis

Decided to return the unit.  Unit itself is great but the firmware seems too buggy. When switching sources audio cuts out, and requires a reboot to get it working again. Even with this issue, they are charging me a 20% restocking fee..... dumb. Prob the last time I purchase from Apos/Fiio again. Not the best customer service in my opinion


----------



## frosty5689

iMemphis said:


> Decided to return the unit.  Unit itself is great but the firmware seems too buggy. When switching sources audio cuts out, and requires a reboot to get it working again. Even with this issue, they are charging me a 20% restocking fee..... dumb. Prob the last time I purchase from Apos/Fiio again. Not the best customer service in my opinion


Is this switching between wired sources or from wires to Bluetooth? I would assume the Bluetooth source pauses the audio playback when it loses connection. Did not experience the audio cutting out till reboot issue.


----------



## inseconds99

iMemphis said:


> Decided to return the unit.  Unit itself is great but the firmware seems too buggy. When switching sources audio cuts out, and requires a reboot to get it working again. Even with this issue, they are charging me a 20% restocking fee..... dumb. Prob the last time I purchase from Apos/Fiio again. Not the best customer service in my opinion


I’d fight that vigorously with them and your credit card company. I returned to Amazon with zero issue for the same problems.


----------



## quawn0418

iMemphis said:


> Decided to return the unit.  Unit itself is great but the firmware seems too buggy. When switching sources audio cuts out, and requires a reboot to get it working again. Even with this issue, they are charging me a 20% restocking fee..... dumb. Prob the last time I purchase from Apos/Fiio again. Not the best customer service in my opinion


Yea apos has been known to provide good service, very surprised about the restocking fee, especially when there are known issues with the k9, i deal with constant pauses during play back. I just overlook the issues because i can’t find anything else that sounds better within my budget.


----------



## frosty5689

quawn0418 said:


> Yea apos has been known to provide good service, very surprised about the restocking fee, especially when there are known issues with the k9, i deal with constant pauses during play back. I just overlook the issues because i can’t find anything else that sounds better within my budget.


Have you tried a different usb port? If it is using USB source. Maybe use the motherboard USB instead of front header, etc


----------



## quawn0418

frosty5689 said:


> Have you tried a different usb port? If it is using USB source. Maybe use the motherboard USB instead of front header, etc


I learned to live with it, it doesn’t happen often, maybe one time for every 2-3 hours of playback, and it’s a really fast pause, lasts about a second.


----------



## frosty5689

Power consumption when playing music from USB source and 4.4 balanced out at medium volume. 

Poweroff consumption (hold standby button) 



I have to say, this is amazingly efficient. So many times I have run into amps that drain almost as much when turned off as when they're turned on. Looking at you Onkyo...


----------



## frosty5689

quawn0418 said:


> I learned to live with it, it doesn’t happen often, maybe one time for every 2-3 hours of playback, and it’s a really fast pause, lasts about a second.


That sucks. Haven't noticed mine doing that, but I am using the K9 Pro with AKM DAC


----------



## frosty5689

quawn0418 said:


> I learned to live with it, it doesn’t happen often, maybe one time for every 2-3 hours of playback, and it’s a really fast pause, lasts about a second.


Maybe your issue is similar to what is described in this thread from the official FiiO forum?

https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202111121442092568973

You can try asking FiiO for a beta firmware that supposedly fixes this issue. Assuming you're using the K9 Pro with AKM DAC


----------



## Moon5123 (May 3, 2022)

quawn0418 said:


> Yea apos has been known to provide good service, very surprised about the restocking fee, especially when there are known issues with the k9, i deal with constant pauses during play back. I just overlook the issues because i can’t find anything else that sounds better within my budget.


I used face similar issue with k9 in high gain the unit kept on switching in dac mode and hp mode.
I asked fiio about the issue they gave this firmware which delays the input/output changes by 2 sec and resolved my issue.
Not sure if its same with you but i suggest try loading the driver with 2 sec delay and see if it fixes the issue for you.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-hi-fi-deskdop-dac-bluetooth-amplifier，xlr-rca-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/post-16761329

For me the tiny digital switches in the front kept on changing to different output mode after 10 or 30 secs good thing I had a speaker pluged in on RCA output which. I noticed the output kept on changing from Headphone to speakers.
Hopefully Fiio include better analog/digital switches in front.


----------



## desertsilver

Impressions after a month:

No complaint on sound quality: clean, balanced, authentic
Powerful enough to push either AKG 702 or Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 250o to whatever level
Good driver/AISO works perfect with foobar2k, the driver seems licensed from Lisk Audio
Background is super black, high-gain, max volume and absolutely nothing from Beyer
Rock solid build and heavy, love the look and feel; it only gets warm not hot
Problems:

Gain and Mode switch feel a bit flimsy comparing with rest of the controls on the box
Sometimes the FiiO works fine but iOS App can't even find it (on both iPhone and iPad); requires a soft-reboot on FiiO, long press the front power switch then back to get it going again; funny thing is while FiiO App can't find it, iPhone can still play music through BT
iOS App seems half baked, EQ doesn't work on all inputs except BT
Really looking forward to a firmware update to make it perfect!


----------



## houdini06

quawn0418 said:


> Yea apos has been known to provide good service, very surprised about the restocking fee, especially when there are known issues with the k9, i deal with constant pauses during play back. I just overlook the issues because i can’t find anything else that sounds better within my budget.


I think the restocking fee is in there return policy. But still very high. Apart from that they do have good customer service.


----------



## Matrix Steak Jake

@FiiO and @FiiO Willson, after months of use, I'm _still_ getting the very annoying clicks/pops on playback with my Fiio K9 Pro AKM version. This happens when the volume is in approximately the 11 o'clock to 1 o'clock range. Any word on a fix for this? I'm running firmware revision vB.18.

If there is no fix in the works, is this issue covered by your warranty?


----------



## frosty5689

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> @FiiO and @FiiO Willson, after months of use, I'm _still_ getting the very annoying clicks/pops on playback with my Fiio K9 Pro AKM version. This happens when the volume is in approximately the 11 o'clock to 1 o'clock range. Any word on a fix for this? I'm running firmware revision vB.18.
> 
> If there is no fix in the works, is this issue covered by your warranty?


Are the clicks/pops happen when you just turned it on or when you haven't played anything for a while? There is some actual switches that causes that noise when you first turn it on.


----------



## Matrix Steak Jake

frosty5689 said:


> Are the clicks/pops happen when you just turned it on or when you haven't played anything for a while? There is some actual switches that causes that noise when you first turn it on.


This is a known issue that many users have reported. Look at my previous posts for more context.


----------



## FiiO Willson (May 3, 2022)

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> This is a known issue that many users have reported. Look at my previous posts for more context.


This problem we have made some efforts before, It's only appears on the AKM version
That is the new B.18 version, but the effect is not particularly satisfactory, Our engineering still working to see if there is a better solution


----------



## FiiO Willson

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> @FiiO and @FiiO Willson, after months of use, I'm _still_ getting the very annoying clicks/pops on playback with my Fiio K9 Pro AKM version. This happens when the volume is in approximately the 11 o'clock to 1 o'clock range. Any word on a fix for this? I'm running firmware revision vB.18.
> 
> If there is no fix in the works, is this issue covered by your warranty?


This problem we have made some efforts before, It's only appears on the AKM version
That is the new B.18 version, but the effect is not particularly satisfactory, Our engineering still working to see if there is a better solution


----------



## G8torbyte

@FiiO team, any estimated time when next firmware update is coming for the K9 Pro ESS?
Thank you


----------



## Matrix Steak Jake

FiiO Willson said:


> This problem we have made some efforts before, It's only appears on the AKM version
> That is the new B.18 version, but the effect is not particularly satisfactory, Our engineering still working to see if there is a better solution


Thanks for the response. Do you know what causes this issue? People have been worried about the thermal threshholds of the AKM device since it does not have ventilation holes like the ESS version. Could this issue arise due to improper thermal control?


----------



## simpleworld

On my AKM K9 Pro, I stopped using the front standby button to power down because it will randomly turn itself back on.  This has happened several times.  Now I just use the rear power switch instead.  Seems like the "standby" mode needs some tweaking.


----------



## padawan25

simpleworld said:


> On my AKM K9 Pro, I stopped using the front standby button to power down because it will randomly turn itself back on.  This has happened several times.  Now I just use the rear power switch instead.  Seems like the "standby" mode needs some tweaking.



I haven't experienced that issue with my AKM version.  It's been problem free so far.


----------



## iMemphis

frosty5689 said:


> Is this switching between wired sources or from wires to Bluetooth? I would assume the Bluetooth source pauses the audio playback when it loses connection. Did not experience the audio cutting out till reboot issue.


Not even switching from wire to bluetooth. I run everything through my PC, so when I swap sources from Tidal to You Tube  sometimes, or from my PC speakers, the unit will stop pushing music and go silent. Then, I would have to reset the unit to get audio back. It's a huge annoyance for me. Which is why I decided to return it



quawn0418 said:


> Yea apos has been known to provide good service, very surprised about the restocking fee, especially when there are known issues with the k9, i deal with constant pauses during play back. I just overlook the issues because i can’t find anything else that sounds better within my budget.



Yeah, I am pissed off at Apos. They have a 45 day return policy, but since I went over the "14 days" they are charging me a 20% restocking fee. Their response was "Even if the unit was defective, you didnt report it before the 14 days" --- so tldr.... unit defective, pass 14 days (even though return policy is 45 days) --- we're gonna take 20% from you. Regardless, their customer support has been very lack luster, and I will prob never purchase from Apos again.


----------



## llysender

iMemphis said:


> Not even switching from wire to bluetooth. I run everything through my PC, so when I swap sources from Tidal to You Tube  sometimes, or from my PC speakers, the unit will stop pushing music and go silent. Then, I would have to reset the unit to get audio back. It's a huge annoyance for me. Which is why I decided to return it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am pissed off at Apos. They have a 45 day return policy, but since I went over the "14 days" they are charging me a 20% restocking fee. Their response was "Even if the unit was defective, you didnt report it before the 14 days" --- so tldr.... unit defective, pass 14 days (even though return policy is 45 days) --- we're gonna take 20% from you. Regardless, their customer support has been very lack luster, and I will prob never purchase from Apos again.


Abit late but is tidal in exclusive mode did you press stop on tidal before closing. Sounds like a zombie hook issue where the K9 pro is still expecting data from tidal and rejecting everything else.

@FiiO Willson its not the best solution but is it possible to force release and make available via the driver or some software?


----------



## FiiO

G8torbyte said:


> @FiiO team, any estimated time when next firmware update is coming for the K9 Pro ESS?
> Thank you


Dear friend,

No, are there any new feature you would like to add for the K9Pro ess?

Best regards


----------



## inseconds99

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, are there any new feature you would like to add for the K9Pro ess?
> 
> Best regards


Fixes for this no sound issue when using tidal would be appreciated. I’ve returned my unit as well as others until this issue is resolved.


----------



## ferorake

If the k9 had a remote, it could be my ending device. I doubt it can be implemented through a firmware update...


----------



## Moon5123

ferorake said:


> If the k9 had a remote, it could be my ending device. I doubt it can be implemented through a firmware update...


Yeah and k9 do have have remote with limited fucntion through Bluetooth but it only works when the K9 is in Bluetooth mode, else its use less


----------



## Ichos

Moon5123 said:


> Yeah and k9 do have have remote with limited fucntion through Bluetooth but it only works when the K9 is in Bluetooth mode, else its use less


No, the Bluetooth is a Low power Bluetooth that is constantly working, so you can make your adjustments at all input modes.


----------



## Moon5123

Ichos said:


> No, the Bluetooth is a Low power Bluetooth that is constantly working, so you can make your adjustments at all input modes.


Ohh is that the feature in ess version ?


----------



## drspeter

Hi K9 users. Do you guys have any experience using parametric EQ with K9 either through audirvana or Roon?
Does that introduce any noise or jitter?


----------



## ferorake

Moon5123 said:


> Yeah and k9 do have have remote with limited fucntion through Bluetooth but it only works when the K9 is in Bluetooth mode, else its use less


I don't know why I have the remote on a 80$ dac and not on a 800$ "all in one" product. I don't want to use everytime the phone, and still I can't control the volume.


----------



## Ichos

Moon5123 said:


> Ohh is that the feature in ess version ?


Yes, I don't know though about the AKM version.


----------



## desertsilver (May 10, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, are there any new feature you would like to add for the K9Pro ess?
> 
> Best regards


Well, the hardware seems pretty solid, the software is a bit buggy. For example:
With a PC fresh boot and K9 turned on from standby, foobar can see the device and start playing, but NO sound comes out from K9!
When connected with an iPhone through BT, K9 plays fine, but K9 app in the phone can't connect with K9
After switching between VLC and foobar, foobar can still see K9 and plays, but no sound from K9! (not sure it's PC driver or K9 firmware on this one)

PS. these are all random behaviors happen so often and becomes annoying for an otherwise very nice machine


----------



## FiiO

inseconds99 said:


> Fixes for this no sound issue when using tidal would be appreciated. I’ve returned my unit as well as others until this issue is resolved.





desertsilver said:


> Well, the hardware seems pretty solid, the software is a bit buggy. For example:
> With a PC fresh boot and K9 turned on from standby, foobar can see the device and start playing, but NO sound comes out from K9!
> When connected with an iPhone through BT, K9 plays fine, but K9 app in the phone can't connect with K9
> After switching between VLC and foobar, foobar can still see K9 and plays, but no sound from K9! (not sure it's PC driver or K9 firmware on this one)
> ...



Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will try to test more and see whether we could reproduce and locate the issue first.

Best regards


----------



## Eslaron

@FiiO on low gain (headphone mode) (AKM version), the volume knob has a dead zone between 0 and 25%. You have to turn the volume up to 25% to hear anything. You hear nothing. Is this fixed in the new firmware?


----------



## padawan25

Eslaron said:


> @FiiO on low gain (headphone mode) (AKM version), the volume knob has a dead zone between 0 and 25%. You have to turn the volume up to 25% to hear anything. You hear nothing. Is this fixed in the new firmware?


What new firmware ?  I don't believe there is an update for the AKM version 

My volume is the same way. I'm fine with it as is.


----------



## Eslaron

padawan25 said:


> What new firmware ? I don't believe there is an update for the AKM version


On the contrary, afaik there is


----------



## padawan25

Eslaron said:


> On the contrary, afaik there is



Pretty sure that was a bluetooth update. not a regular Firmware


----------



## Bozon (May 11, 2022)

Eslaron said:


> @FiiO on low gain (headphone mode) (AKM version), the volume knob has a dead zone between 0 and 25%. You have to turn the volume up to 25% to hear anything. You hear nothing. Is this fixed in the new firmware?


I actually went to store to return mine thinking my K9 was defective as the first quarter of the knob didn't have any output but they contacted Fiio to confirm that this is the "normal" behavior.

I am absolutely disappointed with this DAC's sound quality. It is bright and hard sounding. Mine is just collecting dust as my other ones are much better. I have tryed a lot of combinations, as a DAC, as Preamp and headphone driver, but I hear the same sound defects on the 3 operational modes. It just sounds bad.

Incredibly how the chinese companies systematically fail to properly implement high end parts like this AK4499. I have experienced the same with the Topping DACs, they measure great but sound very poor. The only exception so far from all my chinese made hifi products have been Cayin DACs and Amplifiers (I had on the past Shengya, Topping and SMSL products, they all suck to some degree. But this K9 pro is by far the worst sounding of all)


----------



## padawan25

Bozon said:


> I actually went to store to return mine thinking my K9 was defective as the first quarter of the knob didn't have any output but they contacted Fiio to confirm that this is the "normal" behavior.
> 
> I am absolutely disappointed with this DAC's sound quality. It is bright and hard sounding. Mine is just collecting dust as my other ones are much better. I have tryed a lot of combinations, as a DAC, as Preamp and headphone driver, but I hear the same sound defects on the 3 operational modes. It just sounds bad.
> 
> Incredibly how the chinese companies systematically fail to properly implement high end parts like this AK4499. I have experienced the same with the Topping DACs, they measure great but sound very poor. The only exception so far from all my chinese made hifi products have been Cayin DACs and Amplifiers (I had on the past Shengya, Topping and SMSL products, they all suck to some degree. But this K9 pro is by far the worst sounding of all)



Well you certainly are in the minority in that regard. Many, Many positive reviews on different forums and sites around the world.


----------



## desertsilver

Bozon said:


> I actually went to store to return mine thinking my K9 was defective as the first quarter of the knob didn't have any output but they contacted Fiio to confirm that this is the "normal" behavior.
> 
> I am absolutely disappointed with this DAC's sound quality. It is bright and hard sounding. Mine is just collecting dust as my other ones are much better. I have tryed a lot of combinations, as a DAC, as Preamp and headphone driver, but I hear the same sound defects on the 3 operational modes. It just sounds bad.
> 
> Incredibly how the chinese companies systematically fail to properly implement high end parts like this AK4499. I have experienced the same with the Topping DACs, they measure great but sound very poor. The only exception so far from all my chinese made hifi products have been Cayin DACs and Amplifiers (I had on the past Shengya, Topping and SMSL products, they all suck to some degree. But this K9 pro is by far the worst sounding of all)


You might have a defective one, or something in your sound reproduction chain is defective. Your observation is definitely an outliner, sorry.


----------



## Bozon (May 12, 2022)

desertsilver said:


> You might have a defective one, or something in your sound reproduction chain is defective. Your observation is definitely an outliner, sorry.


I have been thinking that maybe I got a lemon and buying a second unit. But the local store doesn't allow returns if the product is not 'clearly' malfunctioning. So, I got stuck with mine.
They didn't let me to try it at the store either when I purchased it as they didn't have an unpacked demo unit. I eventually managed to negotiate a two day return window at purchase but due to work time restrictions I couldn't return it on time.

There is another local store that has the ESS version instead of the AKM but their policies about customer satisfaction are about the same.

Regarding my chain, well I have 3 amplifiers, (Benchmark AHB2, Marantz PM KI Ruby and Naim XS2). My speakers are very good (Canton Reference 9K) and my main headphones are Sens HD650. With my other sources my chain works fine.


----------



## desertsilver

Bozon said:


> I have been thinking that maybe I got a lemon and buying a second unit. But the local store doesn't allow returns if the product is not 'clearly' malfunctioning. So, I got stuck with mine.
> They didn't let me to try it at the store either when I purchased it as they didn't have an unpacked demo unit. I eventually managed to negotiate a two day return window at purchase but due to work time restrictions I couldn't return it on time.
> 
> There is another local store that has the ESS version instead of the AKM but their policies about customer satisfaction are about the same.
> ...


I have the ESS version and it serves me very well except some minor issues that could easily be fixed with some future firmware updates. AKM version I think as it's not in production anymore, it's very sought after in the used market, you might even get a premium if it's not really 'defective'.


----------



## Bozon (May 12, 2022)

desertsilver said:


> I have the ESS version and it serves me very well except some minor issues that could easily be fixed with some future firmware updates. AKM version I think as it's not in production anymore, it's very sought after in the used market, you might even get a premium if it's not really 'defective'.


The local store where I bougth mine (AKM) still has a couple of units in stock.

I think the ESS Version is better. I have an A&Futura SE180 with the same 9038 pro and it sounds superb. SQ difference with my AKM's K9 Pro is actually night and day.

I was remembering that about a year and a half I had an RME ADI 2 DAC FS with 'just' an AK4490 and it also sounded better than the K9 Pro so, It is not an AKM vs ESS problem, I think, after all but a poor Fiio implementation.


----------



## Bozon

padawan25 said:


> Well you certainly are in the minority in that regard. Many, Many positive reviews on different forums and sites around the world.



Do you know the concept of "paid reviews"?


----------



## quawn0418

Bozon said:


> Do you know the concept of "paid reviews"?


Honestly dude, i sold my adi-2 and singxer sa-1 after i purchased the k9 (akm)…so maybe there’s just something wrong with your unit. The k9 sounds amazing, I’m also a Canjam regular and have demoed many dacs and amps costing way more. Feels like cayin sent you lol


----------



## padawan25

Bozon said:


> Do you know the concept of "paid reviews"?


Ya...not once did I use " professional reviewer" as an example. I'm talking about forums just like this one. many many positive reviews, just about everywhere......from everyday users like me.

I'm starting to think your poor review post isn't quite on the level..............


----------



## Bozon (May 12, 2022)

quawn0418 said:


> Honestly dude, i sold my adi-2 and singxer sa-1 after i purchased the k9 (akm)…so maybe there’s just something wrong with your unit. The k9 sounds amazing, I’m also a Canjam regular and have demoed many dacs and amps costing way more. *Feels like cayin sent you lol*



Nope. Just my experience with this particular DAC (and many others). So, by your assumption, I was sent by RME, Topping, Cayin, Arcam (I also use a CD50S SACD/DAC from this brand), NAD (I have a C658 as preamp/DAC/Streamer as well) and Astell&Kern to denigrate Fiio?

I believe that yours sounds good. However, I am not very convinced to risk another 900 dollars (this is how much this product costs here) to buy a second unit to test if mine is a lemon. (I might be more willing to purchase an ESS version instead, however)


----------



## Bozon

padawan25 said:


> Ya...not once did I use " professional reviewer" as an example. I'm talking about forums just like this one. many many positive reviews, just about everywhere......from everyday users like me.
> 
> I'm starting to think your poor review post isn't quite on the level..............


I am very sorry for this misunderstanding. BTW not all are positive reviews. I only managed to find one objective review here:

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/fiio-k9pro/

And those measurements, while not bad are by no means state of the art.

I have tested the K9 Pro as an analog preamp too feeding it from the RCA inputs and my experience regarding the SQ was also poor (actually very similar to the DAC section). Side to side with my NAD C658 (which is NOT state of the art by any means) feeding the same power amplifier I also found big differences. While the NAD sounds sharp focused on the sound stage. The Fiio sounds diffused and poorly balanced.


----------



## Bozon

Question: Did the sound of yours K9 Pros improved after a burning period? how much time?

I detected that my unit has lowered its brightness a bit (it is still bright sounding but less than before).


----------



## desertsilver

Bozon said:


> I am very sorry for this misunderstanding. BTW not all are positive reviews. I only managed to find one objective review here:
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/fiio-k9pro/
> 
> ...


For complete fairness, the author of the cited review specifically says the test was done a 'prototype', a pre-production unit, and not representative to the final product.


----------



## desertsilver

Bozon said:


> Question: Did the sound of yours K9 Pros improved after a burning period? how much time?
> 
> I detected that my unit has lowered its brightness a bit (it is still bright sounding but less than before).


Not a big fan of burn-in, I think it has more to do with the music material, headphone or speakers. Frankly speaking, I am a pretty low-fi person, don't think the DAC make a big difference comparing with analog components given it has good chips and decent manufacture quality. I think the amp part of the K9 does a good job driving my run of the mill headphones, AKG 702 & Beyer 770Pro. K9 has good control on low frequency, and pretty neutral on highs. One thing that I was really impressed with K9 is that I heard distinguished new details the very first time I listened to it with my AKG.


----------



## Bozon

desertsilver said:


> For complete fairness, the author of the cited review specifically says the test was done a 'prototype', a pre-production unit, and not representative to the final product.


it is possible that the "final" product measures different. But since no other measurements are available, I believe that the ones on the link are correct.

Maybe the manufacturer could provide some?


----------



## Bozon

desertsilver said:


> Not a big fan of burn-in, I think it has more to do with the music material, headphone or speakers. Frankly speaking, I am a pretty low-fi person, *don't think the DAC make a big difference comparing with analog components given it has good chips and decent manufacture quality*. I think the amp part of the K9 does a good job driving my run of the mill headphones, AKG 702 & Beyer 770Pro. K9 has good control on low frequency, and pretty neutral on highs. One thing that I was really impressed with K9 is that I heard distinguished new details the very first time I listened to it with my AKG.



Absolutely incorrect. As I mentioned on my previous posts, I had a lot of digital sources with me and had a big bunch on the past that I have sold. They ALL sound different. Not once I could not differentiate one from another.


----------



## desertsilver

Bozon said:


> Absolutely incorrect. As I mentioned on my previous posts, I had a lot of digital sources with me and had a big bunch on the past that I have sold. They ALL sound different. Not once I could not differentiate one from another.


I respect your opinion, we all have different thoughts on different gears. For myself, I'm moving on from DAC/Amp for now and set my eyes on a pair of Hifiman...Cheers!


----------



## FiiO

Eslaron said:


> @FiiO on low gain (headphone mode) (AKM version), the volume knob has a dead zone between 0 and 25%. You have to turn the volume up to 25% to hear anything. You hear nothing. Is this fixed in the new firmware?


Dear friend,

This is a normal feature of the potentiometer. It has 15° allowance and the structure will leave allowance.

Best regards


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Eslaron said:


> @FiiO on low gain (headphone mode) (AKM version), the volume knob has a dead zone between 0 and 25%. You have to turn the volume up to 25% to hear anything. You hear nothing. Is this fixed in the new firmware?


The first few degrees do not influence the volume at all. The volume level is at 0 till the first few degrees, only then it starts to rise (the K9 sends bluetooth volume level commands so you can read the volume % precisely).


----------



## Impossible (May 18, 2022)

Just got my k9 pro yesterday and I love this thing.

I'm so glad I got rid of my topping d90se  and A90 combo.

The k9 pro has put the life into my music again and it's more detailed.

E.g. On the track Tron legacy - flyn lives. Towards the end there if a flute, on the topping its faint and way way in the distance. On the k9 pro is clear and present.

On the topping it "felt" like the notes were stretched and flattened. But the k9 pro doesn't do that.

I can't wait to get home and listen to music. Unlike the topping.

I tried a lot of dac's and amps but the k9 pro blows them away. Including chord tt2 with upsampler, rme adi 2. The chord was basicly no base and exaggerated top end with sibilance.


----------



## Bozon

Impossible said:


> Just got my k9 pro yesterday and I love this thing.
> 
> I'm so glad I got rid of my topping d90se  and A90 combo.
> 
> ...


What K9 pro version did you got (AKM or ESS) ?

Mine is AKM and sounds awful. I have made some extensive tests and there are some frequencies that doesn't reproduce. It also sounds bright and very tiresome. I suspect I got a lemon, but before purchasing a new one I want to be sure what version works better.


----------



## Impossible (May 18, 2022)

Bozon said:


> What K9 pro version did you got (AKM or ESS) ?
> 
> Mine is AKM and sounds awful. I have made some extensive tests and there are some frequencies that doesn't reproduce. It also sounds bright and very tiresome. I suspect I got a lemon, but before purchasing a new one I want to be sure what version works better.


ESS

What are you listening with and what is your output? Is the akm fully balanced? What gain are you using? 

I tried the m17 on se and balanced was better.


----------



## WorksUnit

Impossible said:


> I can't wait to get home and listen to music.


Having had my AKM for a few months, I still get that _priceless_ feeling. One of only two blind purchases that have exceeded expectations.


----------



## Impossible

Exactly this. Everyone is measuring frequency response and lots of technical stuff. But they are the wrong tests.

They should test how it makes you feel. Because music is supposed to make you feel something. 

E.g. Adels live performance at the brit awards is way better then the album version yet the album version is technically more accurate.


----------



## Bozon (May 18, 2022)

Impossible said:


> ESS
> 
> What are you listening with and what is your output? Is the akm fully balanced? What gain are you using?
> 
> I tried the m17 on se and balanced was better.


Sennheiser HD650 4.4mm balanced. I have also tried from the RCA and the XLR outputs on the back. I hear the same defects on all outputs. I have a system tester album that has a list of tracks that exercises different freqs I detected al least one that don't work at all. I also detect coloration from this DAC, all music sounds brighter than it should. Side to side with my other (ESS based) DACs there is no contest. I can barely hear the Fiio for a few minutes and my ears get completely exhausted.


----------



## Impossible (May 18, 2022)

Bozon said:


> Sennheiser HD650 4.4mm balanced. I have also tried from the RCA and the XLR outputs on the back. I hear the same defects on all outputs.


Pick a song a describe what is the issue and I'll have a listen and see if it's the same on mine. I'll try the same on my reference hifi.


----------



## WorksUnit

@


Bozon said:


> Sennheiser HD650 4.4mm balanced. I have also tried from the RCA and the XLR outputs on the back. I hear the same defects on all outputs. I have a system tester album that has a list of tracks that exercises different freqs I detected al least one that don't work at all. I also detect coloration from this DAC, all music sounds brighter than it should. Side to side with my other (ESS based) DACs there is no contest. I can barely hear the Fiio for a few minutes and my ears get completely exhausted.


Intressting my perception is the AKM wakes up the HD650.


----------



## quawn0418

Bozon said:


> Sennheiser HD650 4.4mm balanced. I have also tried from the RCA and the XLR outputs on the back. I hear the same defects on all outputs. I have a system tester album that has a list of tracks that exercises different freqs I detected al least one that don't work at all. I also detect coloration from this DAC, all music sounds brighter than it should. Side to side with my other (ESS based) DACs there is no contest. I can barely hear the Fiio for a few minutes and my ears get completely exhausted.


Question, would you say that you like to listen at fairly loud volumes? Because i will say that i get brightness also when i listen louder than i normally do, but at my normal listening levels everything is exellent.


----------



## Bozon

quawn0418 said:


> Question, would you say that you like to listen at fairly loud volumes? Because i will say that i get brightness also when i listen louder than i normally do, but at my normal listening levels everything is exellent.


Nope. If I wind the volume up my ears starts to suffer very quickly. I use my volume about 11 o'clock en the Fiio's dial


----------



## Ichos

ESS is a truly fine sounding DAC.
Excellent implementation of the otherwise strident ES9038 Pro.
Full review will be ready next week.


----------



## cobrabucket (May 19, 2022)

I was thinking about getting a newer DAC and this beauty [ESS version] was suggested. Although the amp part is very cool, I would be using this primarily as a DAC for faster music [EDM, Metal, etc] to both other headphone amps and powered monitors. Would the DAC in this be better than something like a SMSL VMV D1SE? Thanks!


----------



## Impossible

For speakers dac is less important then room eq and correction. You're better off with something that has Dirac or lyngdorf roomperfect.


----------



## cobrabucket (May 19, 2022)

Impossible said:


> For speakers dac is less important then room eq and correction. You're better off with something that has Dirac or lyngdorf roomperfect.


Possibly in the future, but that's not a project I want to commit to at my current house. I have been looking at ESS 9038Pro based DACs for several days now and have pretty much narrowed it down to K9 Pro, VMV D1SE or M500 MkII. I am wondering how much better the DACs on the K9 or the D1SE would be than the less pricey M500. 
Also, just to clarify, I still plan on using my Gungnir MB for the majority of my slower-paced music. Cheers


----------



## Impossible

cobrabucket said:


> Possibly in the future, but that's not a project I want to commit to at my current house. I have been looking at ESS 9038Pro based DACs for several days now and have pretty much narrowed it down to K9 Pro, VMV D1SE or M500 MkII. I am wondering how much better the DACs on the K9 or the D1SE would be than the less pricey M500.
> Also, just to clarify, I still plan on using my Gungnir MB for the majority of my slower-paced music. Cheers


In that case I would say k9 pro.


----------



## cobrabucket

Impossible said:


> In that case I would say k9 pro.


You like it with EDM or bassy music? Not overly bright?


----------



## Impossible (May 19, 2022)

It's not overly bright, it's just right. Lots of detail and very musical.

FYI my hifi speakers are paradigm persona 9h and dac/processor is a trinnov altitude 16.


----------



## Impossible (May 19, 2022)

I had Dan clark aeon 2 noire and I experienced sibilance. Listening to chord dac/amps I find them bright.

The k9 pro is pritty good with everything.
Massive attack - I against I. This is a very base heavy track and plays excellent on the k9 pro.

Duel of the fates - John Williams.
Making water - harry gregson-williams
Run - joji
Mystery - blanke

Different types of music all sound great.


----------



## Bozon

cobrabucket said:


> Possibly in the future, but that's not a project I want to commit to at my current house. I have been looking at ESS 9038Pro based DACs for several days now and have pretty much narrowed it down to K9 Pro, VMV D1SE or M500 MkII. I am wondering how much better the DACs on the K9 or the D1SE would be than the less pricey M500.
> Also, just to clarify, I still plan on using my Gungnir MB for the majority of my slower-paced music. Cheers


I had the M500 (version 2 If my memory is correct) I found it having a balanced sound, but the implementation wasn't clean at all. It has evident distortion (like a clipping sounding distortion). I actually was  very surprised that a product with a top chip like this sounded so poorly.

If a recommendation is allowed. Consider the LG UltraGear GP9 sound bar as an incredible 9038 pro DAC and headphone amplifier. As speaker itself is ok at most, but used as a DAC/headphone amp (it has a line out and headphone connection) sounds incredible. And is also cheap and available everywhere.


----------



## desertsilver

WorksUnit said:


> Having had my AKM for a few months, I still get that _priceless_ feeling. One of only two blind purchases that have exceeded expectations.


LOL, guess paid it with a Mastercard


----------



## kumawooms

I've had the ESS version for about a couple weeks now.  There is only ONE thing that's been bugging me about this thing that's making me consider returning it.  

When using USB, it skips every once in awhile (once every couple songs or soon average? It's not steady, predictable or repeatable).  

I've had this happen with other DACs before, but I've always been able to fix it quickly by changing the USB cable or plugging it into a different port.  Nothings working this time. 

I'm using macOS, with an M1 MacBook Pro.  

Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## FiiO

kumawooms said:


> I've had the ESS version for about a couple weeks now.  There is only ONE thing that's been bugging me about this thing that's making me consider returning it.
> 
> When using USB, it skips every once in awhile (once every couple songs or soon average? It's not steady, predictable or repeatable).
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Do you mean the sound will skip 1s while playing music sometimes? Are there any interference or certain operation when the issue happen?
And if you have another PC, you could check whether there will be same phenomenon?

Best regards


----------



## kumawooms

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you mean the sound will skip 1s while playing music sometimes? Are there any interference or certain operation when the issue happen?
> And if you have another PC, you could check whether there will be same phenomenon?
> ...


Yes, sound skips 1s or less when playing music (or listening to anything).  There's no interference or other operation I'm doing on the computer that should cause this - sometimes it happens when I'm not doing anything at all.  I unfortunately don't have another computer to check it on.  

I did just try restarting the computer to see if it continues. I'll let you know if that fixes it.


----------



## kumawooms

kumawooms said:


> Yes, sound skips 1s or less when playing music (or listening to anything).  There's no interference or other operation I'm doing on the computer that should cause this - sometimes it happens when I'm not doing anything at all.  I unfortunately don't have another computer to check it on.
> 
> I did just try restarting the computer to see if it continues. I'll let you know if that fixes it.


After restart, it worked without skipping for awhile, but then began to skip again after a day's use.


----------



## desertsilver

Could it be from heavy computer load? I occasionally experience skipping when starting some resource heavy app which put pressure on either cpu or disks while listening via foobar.


----------



## kumawooms

desertsilver said:


> Could it be from heavy computer load? I occasionally experience skipping when starting some resource heavy app which put pressure on either cpu or disks while listening via foobar.


I don’t think so, sometimes the only thing I’m doing is listening to music.  I would hope that an M1 MacBook Pro is sufficient to avoid issues with heavy computer load, although maybe it has to do with the M1 based OS?  I don’t know much bout the interplay between computer chip and DAC.  I ordered an exchange so I’ll see if the replacement device has the same issue.  Just based on the sound and feature set, I really want this one to work for me.


----------



## littlexx26

ES9039PRO is revealed


----------



## Moon5123

littlexx26 said:


> ES9039PRO is revealed


I thought they will name it 9068 pro


----------



## kumawooms

kumawooms said:


> I don’t think so, sometimes the only thing I’m doing is listening to music.  I would hope that an M1 MacBook Pro is sufficient to avoid issues with heavy computer load, although maybe it has to do with the M1 based OS?  I don’t know much bout the interplay between computer chip and DAC.  I ordered an exchange so I’ll see if the replacement device has the same issue.  Just based on the sound and feature set, I really want this one to work for me.


Replacement unit also skipping - I guess its the computer, or at least how the DAC interacts with the computer.  Anyone else having this problem with an M1 Mac?

I was using a Modi/Magni stack and a Topping 30 stack before, and neither had this issue, except that the Modi did for a little while but problem went away completely once I changed the cable out.

Oh well, guess I have to decide whether this is a dealbreaker or not.


----------



## kRed (May 24, 2022)

kumawooms said:


> Replacement unit also skipping - I guess its the computer, or at least how the DAC interacts with the computer.  Anyone else having this problem with an M1 Mac?
> 
> I was using a Modi/Magni stack and a Topping 30 stack before, and neither had this issue, except that the Modi did for a little while but problem went away completely once I changed the cable out.
> 
> Oh well, guess I have to decide whether this is a dealbreaker or not.


I have an M1 MB Air and I have never experienced any kind of problem with AKM version. Actually, I've never had any issues at all, except finding it powered on a couple of time (so now I turn it off by the switch on the back, instead of just pressing the button on the front of the unit).
Well, I must say that the usb cable it came with was broken and it would skip audio/disconnect for a second if anything was moved. With other cables it works just fine.


----------



## Wasabiz

kumawooms said:


> Replacement unit also skipping - I guess its the computer, or at least how the DAC interacts with the computer.  Anyone else having this problem with an M1 Mac?
> 
> I was using a Modi/Magni stack and a Topping 30 stack before, and neither had this issue, except that the Modi did for a little while but problem went away completely once I changed the cable out.
> 
> Oh well, guess I have to decide whether this is a dealbreaker or not.


I had this issue using Qobuz and Audirvana, it skips the song halfway. But now I access Qobuz from Roon, and it hasn't skipped.
Roon seems to fix a lot of my issues I was experiencing with the K9 ESS.


----------



## kumawooms

Wasabiz said:


> I had this issue using Qobuz and Audirvana, it skips the song halfway. But now I access Qobuz from Roon, and it hasn't skipped.
> Roon seems to fix a lot of my issues I was experiencing with the K9 ESS.


That’s interesting - I wonder if it’s Apple Music (what I use).


----------



## Wasabiz

kumawooms said:


> That’s interesting - I wonder if it’s Apple Music (what I use).


Apple Music directly from iPad/iPhone OTG cable works fine for me, I don't have a Mac device to test...., but Apple Music seems to lag a lot from the device when changing to next song


----------



## Born Again Gamer

Can I ask K9 owners how they find the app? Does it do everything you want it to do, or would you prefer more functionality?


----------



## vsg28

Born Again Gamer said:


> Can I ask K9 owners how they find the app? Does it do everything you want it to do, or would you prefer more functionality?





 

 



This is basically all you can do with the FiiO Control app, not that different from on FiiO's other Bluetooth-enabled devices. Since I am writing my K9 Pro review as we speak, I had these ready on hand to share here.


----------



## drspeter

I think that implementing multiband parametric EQ will be a good addition to the current simple EQ.


----------



## Eslaron

Is there a compatible Bluetooth transmitter for K9 Pro? I would like to send audio signal to my my wireless headphones?


----------



## kumawooms

vsg28 said:


> This is basically all you can do with the FiiO Control app, not that different from on FiiO's other Bluetooth-enabled devices. Since I am writing my K9 Pro review as we speak, I had these ready on hand to share here.





Born Again Gamer said:


> Can I ask K9 owners how they find the app? Does it do everything you want it to do, or would you prefer more functionality?


Pretty basic app, but I don’t expect much more from a DAC.  The ability to choose the status ring color rather than have it off or rotate when not in use, and to EQ in USB mode would be nice.  Volume would be nice too since there’s no remote, but I don’t think it would work well since the digital pot has hard stops?


----------



## gonzfi

I think this is a great dac/amp combo and love the usb-c connection, very useful. However the normal usb-b connection on the back of the unit seems very hit and miss. Anyone got an tips? Using it to connect to a laptop.


----------



## kRed

gonzfi said:


> I think this is a great dac/amp combo and love the usb-c connection, very useful. However the normal usb-b connection on the back of the unit seems very hit and miss. Anyone got an tips? Using it to connect to a laptop.


It was awful with the stock cable. I bought a 3m replacement usb b cable and now it is fine.


----------



## Ichos

The only thing that is really missing from the K9 PRO is the remote control.


----------



## Impossible

Yes and off switch on the front.


----------



## JinDoge

simpleworld said:


> 몇 시간 동안 만지작거리다가 마침내 네이티브 DsD256이 Foobar에서 K9 Pro로 작동하게 되었습니다.
> 
> Fiio - DSD/Foobar 설정 지침을 업데이트해야 합니다.
> 
> ...


thank you.


----------



## padawan25

gonzfi said:


> I think this is a great dac/amp combo and love the usb-c connection, very useful. However the normal usb-b connection on the back of the unit seems very hit and miss. Anyone got an tips? Using it to connect to a laptop.



I use Audioquest, as I've always had good luck with them in the past. I use a Cinnamon and Carbon USB-A to USB-B ...... no difference in sound, but both are reliable.


----------



## frosty5689

Impossible said:


> Yes and off switch on the front.


I have been holding down the standby button to turn it "off". Measurements taken using a watt meter a few pages back shows it is barely drawing anything from the wall when in this state. (less than 1 watt). So there is no need to use the physical switch on the back.



drspeter said:


> I think that implementing multiband parametric EQ will be a good addition to the current simple EQ.


Since EQ only works in non-USB modes, for USB mode. I just use EqualizerAPO. For Bluetooth mode, might I suggest Wavelet or Viper (if you have a rooted Android phone). Wavelet supports Parametric EQ for bluetooth output on Android without root.



gonzfi said:


> I think this is a great dac/amp combo and love the usb-c connection, very useful. However the normal usb-b connection on the back of the unit seems very hit and miss. Anyone got an tips? Using it to connect to a laptop.


Did not use the stock cable that came with the unit as it was too short to reach my tower. Like other have said, a different cable could help. Might I ask why you need to unplug it from the back often? I would think you'd unplug the USB Type-A end more often.


----------



## EdgeDC

littlexx26 said:


> ES9039PRO is revealed


Yes, and AKM has announced their new AK4499EX flagship DAC as well. I guess they are working hard to recover from their factory fire. I wonder if FiiO plans on trying to use the AK4499EX in future products, or if they have decided to just stick with ESS from now on?


----------



## padawan25

I can all but guarantee they’ll be using AKM chips when available.


----------



## cleg

And here is my video about the ESS version of K9 Pro. Great price to quality ratio, but I think everyone already knows that


----------



## FiiO

EdgeDC said:


> Yes, and AKM has announced their new AK4499EX flagship DAC as well. I guess they are working hard to recover from their factory fire. I wonder if FiiO plans on trying to use the AK4499EX in future products, or if they have decided to just stick with ESS from now on?



Dear EdgeDC,

Thanks for the interest in our products. We have pay attention to this chip as well.

Best regards


----------



## kRed (Jun 1, 2022)

frosty5689 said:


> I have been holding down the standby button to turn it "off". Measurements taken using a watt meter a few pages back shows it is barely drawing anything from the wall when in this state. (less than 1 watt). So there is no need to use the physical switch on the back.


My unit powered itself unattended twice in a week, so I just use the switch on the back now...

Also, may I ask @FiiO if there is, or will be, other firmware update after 1.13 for the AKM version? Are you going to support the AKM version in the years to come?
I'm asking because the official firmware update page is closed and says to write an email...


----------



## dpump

My K9 Pro will usually power on if the incoming power is interrupted for more than a short period. Cutting off the rear panel power switch is the only way to prevent this. I have 2 Topping DACs that also turn on out of standby when the power is interrupted.


----------



## Starfox

I am using a Xduoo-XA10 and I'm very satisfied with it (using my PC and Fostex TH900 cans). However reading the rave reviews of thie Fiio K9, I'm wondering if it would be a nice upgrade or not. What do you guys think?

I'm a bit worried about the Fiio firmware though.


----------



## padawan25

Starfox said:


> I am using a Xduoo-XA10 and I'm very satisfied with it (using my PC and Fostex TH900 cans). However reading the rave reviews of thie Fiio K9, I'm wondering if it would be a nice upgrade or not. What do you guys think?
> 
> I'm a bit worried about the Fiio firmware though.



See if you can find the AKM version.....Mine has been fantastic and trouble free.


----------



## Starfox

padawan25 said:


> See if you can find the AKM version.....Mine has been fantastic and trouble free.


Yes, I found today an used AKM for 650€. But I saw pictures of the inside of the K9 AKM, there is a big plastic shield covering all the electronic. Supposely to reinforce the case. This will make heat accumulate and lessen the life span of the amp. Scarry to me.
The ESS version doesn't have it.


----------



## padawan25 (Jun 1, 2022)

Starfox said:


> Yes, I found today an used AKM for 650€. But I saw pictures of the inside of the K9 AKM, there is a big plastic shield covering all the electronic. Supposely to reinforce the case. This will make heat accumulate and lessen the life span of the amp. Scarry to me.
> The ESS version doesn't have it.



What heat ??.....I use mine for hours at a time and the unit doesn't even get warm.

Headphone amps are very low power......hardly any heat generated.


----------



## Starfox

padawan25 said:


> What heat ??.....I use mine for hours at a time and the unit doesn't even get warm.


It's a class A, they all produce heat. And the ESS have vents holes that the AKM doesn't have.
Look at the pictures. It's not good for the electronics. The heat won't be able to dissipate.
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...oard-the-fiio-k9-pro-hype-train.21666/page-11


----------



## padawan25

Starfox said:


> It's a class A, they all produce heat. And the ESS have vents holes that the AKM doesn't have.
> Look at the pictures. It's not good for the electronics. The heat won't be able to dissipate.
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...oard-the-fiio-k9-pro-hype-train.21666/page-11



Ok....you want to argue with someone that owns it ??  I wish you all the best in your search


----------



## Starfox (Jun 1, 2022)

It's a class A, it gets hot, it's designed to run at 100% all the time. I read random pages on this thread people confirms it. Now, maybe the plastic shield prevents the metal chassis to heat, but the heat is still produced and is trapped inside. You saw the pictures, right?

edit: here is one post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-hi-fi-deskdop-dac-bluetooth-amplifier，xlr-rca-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/page-63#post-16747768

Now I won't waste time arguing anymore. My initial question was to know how the K9 compares to the Xduoo XA-10 which is a powerful class A amp/DAC combo.


----------



## Ichos

The ESS version gets hot to the touch mainly because of the heat generated by the ES9038PRO chip and then by the power supply and the THX modules.
Nothing wrong with that, all the electronics have a lifespan of thousand hours.
You can enter deep standby mode or completely shut it off by the switch at the back.


----------



## Starfox

Ichos said:


> The ESS version gets hot to the touch mainly because of the heat generated by the ES9038PRO chip and then by the power supply and the THX modules.
> Nothing wrong with that, all the electronics have a lifespan of thousand hours.
> You can enter deep standby mode or completely shut it off by the switch at the back.


I use my audio about 10 hours a day every single day, so I hope it would last longer than a year


----------



## Ichos

Starfox said:


> I use my audio about 10 hours a day every single day, so I hope it would last longer than a year


I have been running tube gear for ages, running amps and DAC for days long and nothing ever happened.
So just relax, listen to some music and be productive in this forum instead of making noise.


----------



## Starfox

The K9 doesn't seem to be a class A amp. My mistake then.


----------



## Vitaliy Belz (Jun 1, 2022)

Starfox said:


> The ESS version doesn't have it.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-hi-fi-deskdop-dac-bluetooth-amplifier，xlr-rca-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/post-16805374


----------



## quawn0418

Starfox said:


> The K9 doesn't seem to be a class A amp. My mistake then.


Yea you seem to have made nothing but false statements today lol


----------



## Moon5123

Starfox said:


> I use my audio about 10 hours a day every single day, so I hope it would last longer than a year


I see a common fear in all people who know something about electronics. Your fear is fine but there is no need to worry the electronic failure due heat is least possible reason in modern electronics basically your equipment will die of other reason before the heat kills it.
Fiio did clarify this in this post 2 months back that the plastic shield are there for structural support to make yo more durable and have lots of junctions for heat convention or air circulation where needed. They told the chips/transistors/capacitor used are of very high quality and rated to work very well in high temps.
I am running the k9 AKM version non stop since I got it as I know the device works better when its running and its heated to a point where it can give its 100%. 
It recommend by every big audiophile engineers that not switching off the components like amp and dac can improve sound and increase its durability.
But have to say it Fiio did made some good device here its not the top of the line in term of functions and can have some bugs but they sound real good even compared to many expensive chord devices I heard(specially mojo and hugo)
Hopefully this helps you.


----------



## Moon5123

Starfox said:


> It's a class A, it gets hot, it's designed to run at 100% all the time. I read random pages on this thread people confirms it. Now, maybe the plastic shield prevents the metal chassis to heat, but the heat is still produced and is trapped inside. You saw the pictures, right?
> 
> edit: here is one post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-hi-fi-deskdop-dac-bluetooth-amplifier，xlr-rca-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/page-63#post-16747768
> ...


To answer you although I have never heard xa-10 but I was interested in it and topping dx7 pro before getting k9 pro.
While checking with many people and reviews I found out xa-10 had really good amp stage comparable to some of the best amps mid range but the dac section was not that so good in term of clarity, holographic (3d sound).
Dx7 pro on other hand had really good dac implementation but the amp section is too much dependent on ops amp ot have so if you can roll the op amps you are good with it.
While every one seems to agree on k9 pro that its amp section is really good out of the box and can compare to really high end devices like RME, while the dac section on it own is kind of clarity beast some time sibilant in upper mids and highs but when used with its own thx amp every thing fall in together and makes well balanced top of the line sound.
As per I put, the comparison like this K9 > Dx7 pro > xa10 
Although I didn't heard thr xa10 but i have know people who had both xa10 and dx7 pro, I have heard dx7 pro in a event mumbai india, and found it was not on par with mojo in term of key sound I like exam depth, width of the music and how mids and bass are reproduced however I think dx7 pro can be paired with good amps to make up with those lacking.
On other hand many people also liked xa 10 but they were kind of disappointed with the dac implementation as it did not produce enough clarity for a mid-fi product but if you have a really good dac like something from topping or smsl you can pair them with xa 10 as the amp is class A and sound really good.


----------



## Moon5123

quawn0418 said:


> Yea you seem to have made nothing but false statements today lol


I think he is just getting confused after reading too much of articles on these topics.
I would be overwhelmed when in same shoes.


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends, here is my detailed review of the K9 PRO ESS.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k9-pro-ess.25882/review/28610/

It gets my warmest recommendations as price to performance ratio is really unbeatable.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Bozon (Jun 2, 2022)

Moon5123 said:


> To answer you although I have never heard xa-10 but I was interested in it and topping dx7 pro before getting k9 pro.
> While checking with many people and reviews I found out xa-10 had really good amp stage comparable to some of the best amps mid range but the dac section was not that so good in term of clarity, holographic (3d sound).
> Dx7 pro on other hand had really good dac implementation but the amp section is too much dependent on ops amp ot have so if you can roll the op amps you are good with it.
> While every one seems to agree on k9 pro that its amp section is really good out of the box and can compare to really high end devices like RME, while the dac section on it own is kind of clarity beast *some time sibilant in upper mids and highs* but when used with its own thx amp every thing fall in together and makes well balanced top of the line sound.
> ...


Finally the honest answer I was expecting to contrast with my observations. By your description, my AKM based unit is not faulty. It is a bright and not a balanced sound product.

I really can't stand its sound. Maybe connected to a EL34 tube amp might work, but with a transparent solid state it just sounds thin and sibilant.


----------



## Starfox

Vitaliy Belz said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-k9-pro-hi-fi-deskdop-dac-bluetooth-amplifier，xlr-rca-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664/post-16805374


I think I saw a picture


Moon5123 said:


> I think he is just getting confused after reading too much of articles on these topics.
> I would be overwhelmed when in same shoes.


You're spot on. I have been on a binge readings of reviews for 2 amps because of 2 classified ads. And in my mind the K9 is quite close to the XA10 thus my confusion. 
Thank you for all the info. Indeed the XA10 is very powerful but doesnt seem to sound very clear. I didn't know if it was me imagining it or not because I bought it based on soundnews' incredible review and he never mentionned it. 
I could buy the AKM version used for 650€  but the stand of the ESS would be very useful and I believe that FIIO slightly improved their product on the ESS version.
I'm trying to find out what version is sonically better. There is no clear answer.... And AKM released new chips so maybe its best to wait...


----------



## Moon5123

Bozon said:


> Finally the honest answer I was expecting to contrast with my observations. By your description, my AKM based unit is not faulty. It is a bright and not a balanced sound product.
> 
> I really can't stand its sound. Maybe connected to a EL34 tube amp might work, but with a transparent solid state it just sounds thin and sibilant.


And thats why fiio's THX implementation was a lot different than others.
Even with bright tr amp sounded well controlled with k9 amp section.

If you read through the comments before some people have tried hybrid tube amps like xduoo 604 with fiio as dac mode, they liked it. And its not only me some youtubers also told the same about just the dac section.
In my case I am all fine k9 as i just use it in dac-amp mode been loving it but I do want to it to connect some better amp in future and thats where my list shortens to warm amps coz I can't go with a clinical amp or a neutral amp.


----------



## Moon5123

Starfox said:


> I think I saw a picture
> 
> You're spot on. I have been on a binge readings of reviews for 2 amps because of 2 classified ads. And in my mind the K9 is quite close to the XA10 thus my confusion.
> Thank you for all the info. Indeed the XA10 is very powerful but doesnt seem to sound very clear. I didn't know if it was me imagining it or not because I bought it based on soundnews' incredible review and he never mentionned it.
> ...


You won't be able to find some k9 AKM easily as I think they are sold out every where but you might get some 2nd hand deal.
Frankly speaking after a certain level of hobby equipment everything have same feeling, I stopped looking for any dac or amps after I heard many of them and couldn't locate enough difference between them and my chord mojo. I guess now for a better upgrade either wait another 10 years or spend 10000$+ to hear some significant difference. Unless you are in music professionally.


----------



## Starfox

So which one would you buy ? Akm or ESS given the choice ?


----------



## Moon5123

Starfox said:


> So which one would you buy ? Akm or ESS given the choice ?


ESS one had some new features like Bluetooth are accessible in all mode while AKM one which I am having is only working on Bluetooth mode.
But given the choice i will go with the cheaper one as most of trusted reviews told they almost sound the same ESS one just have some SNR better than AKM. But I wonder if I would be able to hear a difference.
That is the reason I stopped looking for a new device although I am thinking to get a good tube amp to pair with my k9 as many peoples said they pair well.


----------



## kRed

kRed said:


> My unit powered itself unattended twice in a week, so I just use the switch on the back now...
> 
> Also, may I ask @FiiO if there is, or will be, other firmware update after 1.13 for the AKM version? Are you going to support the AKM version in the years to come?
> I'm asking because the official firmware update page is closed and says to write an email...


Hey @FiiO Willson , may I turn the question to you?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## desertsilver

kRed said:


> Hey @FiiO Willson , may I turn the question to you?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I do worry about their support judging on how they put out firmware updates. I've reported some problems that could relate to ESS version firmware but apparently they have hard time to reproduce them (which I understand) . Anyhow I do think there are needs for a firmware update after product release for so long.

For the unattendance turn-on, I had couple of occasions but more recently it seems to be gone when I always use the front switch to turn it to standby by pressing it for 3-5s.


----------



## desertsilver

Starfox said:


> Yes, I found today an used AKM for 650€. But I saw pictures of the inside of the K9 AKM, there is a big plastic shield covering all the electronic. Supposely to reinforce the case. This will make heat accumulate and lessen the life span of the amp. Scarry to me.
> The ESS version doesn't have it.


The plastic cover thingy is over blown. Some industry equipment has similar shield for dust shielding. Don't think it has anything to do with case integrity given such a big heavy metal box. I know a Fiio guy said it is for case integrity, but do you really think they can't arrange a few screws to fix the circuit board to the metal case, or they can't figure out a way to put together a metal box together?


----------



## Starfox

Of course it seemed ridiculous that a plastic cover would help chassis integrity. Dust shielding might be an explanation. But, there are no vents on the AKM version, so there shouldn't be any dust entering. It's still a mystery.


----------



## desertsilver

padawan25 said:


> Ok....you want to argue with someone that owns it ??  I wish you all the best in your search


My ESS version does get warm. Guess different people has different definition for 'hot'. I measured the case to be 40+ something with different room temperature. I consider it to be 'warm' not 'hot' and completely OK for a piece of electronic equipment.


----------



## desertsilver

Starfox said:


> Of course it seemed ridiculous that a plastic cover would help chassis integrity. Dust shielding might be an explanation. But, there are no vents on the AKM version, so there shouldn't be any dust entering. It's still a mystery.


Agree! It's still a mystery, don't think they really need it in the first place. There might be some loose ends in their design/manufacture process.


----------



## padawan25

desertsilver said:


> My ESS version does get warm. Guess different people has different definition for 'hot'. I measured the case to be 40+ something with different room temperature. I consider it to be 'warm' not 'hot' and completely OK for a piece of electronic equipment.



I was referring to the AKM version, which I own. It barely gets warm after 2 hours of listening at quite a loud volume.


----------



## Moon5123

padawan25 said:


> I was referring to the AKM version, which I own. It barely gets warm after 2 hours of listening at quite a loud volume.


Mine too its not too hot but its hot to touch when I am using plannars on them.


----------



## Starfox

Just read about the first half of this thread...
Are the 2 main problems solved (drop in sound, and clicks)?


----------



## padawan25

Starfox said:


> Just read about the first half of this thread...
> Are the 2 main problems solved (drop in sound, and clicks)?




You mean on the ESS version ?


----------



## Starfox

padawan25 said:


> You mean on the ESS version ?


No sorry I meant the AKM because I could buy a used one.
I didn't know the ESS version was affected too. It is?


----------



## padawan25

Starfox said:


> No sorry I meant the AKM because I could buy a used one.
> I didn't know the ESS version was affected too. It is?



Lol…I didn’t know the AKM was affected, I’ve never had an issue with my AKM. Buy with confidence.


----------



## Ichos

I haven't experienced any drop outs or clicks with the ESS version.


----------



## JinDoge

I'm using the AKM version.

It's not hot even if you keep the power on 24 hours a day, and there's no problem.


----------



## Starfox

JinDoge said:


> I'm using the AKM version.
> 
> It's not hot even if you keep the power on 24 hours a day, and there's no problem.


I pulled the trigger on the used AKM version. I should receive it at the end of the month. In the mean time I ordered the official "vertical" stand. 6 left available:
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/


----------



## Moon5123

Starfox said:


> I pulled the trigger on the used AKM version. I should receive it at the end of the month. In the mean time I ordered the official "vertical" stand. 6 left available:
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/


One caveat of stand it become hard to reach usb c port so you might have to put device such that headphones out comes bottom side.


----------



## GGSuperMe

I have the AKM version too and it doesn't even really get warm no matter how long it is one or what headphone I am driving. Also, no issues.


----------



## Starfox

GGSuperMe said:


> I have the AKM version too and it doesn't even really get warm no matter how long it is one or what headphone I am driving. Also, no issues.


Yes, I saw a video on YT, max temp seems to be 30 degrees (celcius). My Xduoo XA-10 (class A) goes up to 40 degrees externally.


----------



## stormslayer

Starfox said:


> Yes, I saw a video on YT, max temp seems to be 30 degrees (celcius). My Xduoo XA-10 (class A) goes up to 40 degrees externally.



The ambient temp in my office is ~78 F.  After several hours, the AKM version is warm, but not hot by any stretch so I'd believe the 30 Celsius measurement. Given how hot other electronics run (see, cpu's and gpu's), it's really tough to see any reason to worry about the electronics in this box.


----------



## kRed

Starfox said:


> Yes, I saw a video on YT, max temp seems to be 30 degrees (celcius). My Xduoo XA-10 (class A) goes up to 40 degrees externally.


I have an AKM version which get definitely hotter than 30° c. I did not measure it but I can feel it pretty warm after a couple of hours. Probably around 40° c.

In comparison, my EL Amp II always stays cool but it has an external brick, which get pretty hot (way more than the K9). 

Honestly it worries me a bit, but I don't think it will affect it's longevity seriously. All in all, it's a great product which I think I'll probably buy again.


----------



## Starfox (Jun 7, 2022)

AKM is about to release, what seems like, an amazing new chip the AKM4499EX
https://soundnews.net/news/akm-to-debut-the-newest-ak4499ex-chip-at-the-munich-high-end-show-2022/

I tend to think that Fiio might release (within a year) a K10 version with LCD screen, better face switches (more visible) and this new chip (or maybe 2) for 1000$ - 1200$.
If it happens, I would resell the K9 for this possible K10 with preorder discount or whatever.
So I'm not too worried about the temp (it's not a class A, and as someone said, it's worse in PCs), and I might just keep it a year or so. I'm sure the next K9 or K10 will improve on the design and fix the actual flaws.


----------



## desertsilver

Starfox said:


> AKM is about to release, what seems like, an amazing new chip the AKM4499EX
> https://soundnews.net/news/akm-to-debut-the-newest-ak4499ex-chip-at-the-munich-high-end-show-2022/
> 
> I tend to think that Fiio might release (within a year) a K10 version with LCD screen, better face switches (more visible) and this new chip (or maybe 2) for 1000$ - 1200$.
> ...





kRed said:


> I have an AKM version which get definitely hotter than 30° c. I did not measure it but I can feel it pretty warm after a couple of hours. Probably around 40° c.
> 
> In comparison, my EL Amp II always stays cool but it has an external brick, which get pretty hot (way more than the K9).
> 
> Honestly it worries me a bit, but I don't think it will affect it's longevity seriously. All in all, it's a great product which I think I'll probably buy again.


I wouldn't worry about the warmness at all as it's actually cooler than everything in my newly built pc


----------



## desertsilver

Starfox said:


> AKM is about to release, what seems like, an amazing new chip the AKM4499EX
> https://soundnews.net/news/akm-to-debut-the-newest-ak4499ex-chip-at-the-munich-high-end-show-2022/
> 
> I tend to think that Fiio might release (within a year) a K10 version with LCD screen, better face switches (more visible) and this new chip (or maybe 2) for 1000$ - 1200$.
> ...


It would definitely be an interesting comparison between ESS and new AKM versions!


----------



## ferorake

Ok I've sold mine so I can inform you about this.
I had an old AK4499 version, and if connected RCA and XLR together, the fiio was completely stop working and needed to get shutted off, discharged capacitors and then started again. 
Contacted the support didn't solve anything, so I just sold it 
Be careful so if you want to use both outputs together.


----------



## Starfox

ferorake said:


> Ok I've sold mine so I can inform you about this.
> I had an old AK4499 version, and if connected RCA and XLR together, the fiio was completely stop working and needed to get shutted off, discharged capacitors and then started again.
> Contacted the support didn't solve anything, so I just sold it
> Be careful so if you want to use both outputs together.


I am not surprised. The Q/C seemed severly lacking. But I just plan to use the headphone out so I don't mind that much.


----------



## kRed

I am actually a bit worried about @FiiO and @FiiO Willson not answering my questions about the akm version support for future firmware updates. The official page is closed.

I really love fiio products but this is far from good.


----------



## ferorake

kRed said:


> I am actually a bit worried about @FiiO and @FiiO Willson not answering my questions about the akm version support for future firmware updates. The official page is closed.
> 
> I really love fiio products but this is far from good.


Yeah even because the price isn't that popular, they are still high end products.


----------



## Wasabiz

ferorake said:


> Ok I've sold mine so I can inform you about this.
> I had an old AK4499 version, and if connected RCA and XLR together, the fiio was completely stop working and needed to get shutted off, discharged capacitors and then started again.
> Contacted the support didn't solve anything, so I just sold it
> Be careful so if you want to use both outputs together.


I had this issue with the ESS version - it was giving me red ring of death and didn't want to pick up any source.
Replicated it in store and had it replaced, and no issues with the replacement unit.


----------



## Starfox

Wasabiz said:


> I had this issue with the ESS version - it was giving me red ring of death and didn't want to pick up any source.
> Replicated it in store and had it replaced, and no issues with the replacement unit.


I suspect a lot of lemons and a crappy firmware on top. They will have to up their game for their next high end product or it will cost them.


----------



## padawan25

Starfox said:


> I suspect a lot of lemons and a crappy firmware on top. They will have to up their game for their next high end product or it will cost them.




You seem to be talking a lot of trash about a product you’ve never used.

Perhaps you should wait until you actually have it and have used for a little while before commenting.


----------



## Starfox

padawan25 said:


> You seem to be talking a lot of trash about a product you’ve never used.
> 
> Perhaps you should wait until you actually have it and have used for a little while before commenting.


Well I read 2/3 of this thread.


----------



## dsrk

Starfox said:


> Well I read 2/3 of this thread.


Well listening to the actual device makes a lot of sense than reading the entire thread and bashing without even listening to it.


----------



## Starfox

dsrk said:


> Well listening to the actual device makes a lot of sense than reading the entire thread and bashing without even listening to it.


If i didn't feel fairly confident I wouldn't have bought it. But we can't disregard so many users having pop noises, firmware issues and whatnot. 

So even if my upcoming unit work fine it would not be statisticaly relevant.


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Starfox said:


> If i didn't feel fairly confident I wouldn't have bought it. But we can't disregard so many users having pop noises, firmware issues and whatnot.
> 
> So even if my upcoming unit work fine it would not be statisticaly relevant.


I am a day 1 K9 owner, let me tell you my experience.
My device has been active for 10-20 hours a day since october last year, so far i have not had a single issue hardware-wise (solely as hp dac/amp).

The hardware seems to be solid enough and i am overall happy with the purchase (similar options would have costed me twice as much at least).

Where others are correct is that FiiO needs to improve on the software side, which starts by building and maintaining a proper update system (which i've suggested months ago), because downloading firmware from random gdrive links is not how it should be.
Also, the software itself has a lot of room for improvements, quality wise, (the control app f.e., which is why i've written my own app for the K9).

Bottom line, for a relatively low price i have expected some drawbacks beforehand, so i don't mind really.

I am disappointed that remote volume control has not been added yet, even though it can already be accomplished with the current firmware.

I hope that there will be firmware updates (and app updates) in the future, because the device still has a lot of untapped potential (e.g. why are there no profiles implemented in the control app, it would be quick and easy to accomplish and add tons of utility).


----------



## dsrk

Starfox said:


> If i didn't feel fairly confident I wouldn't have bought it. But we can't disregard so many users having pop noises, firmware issues and whatnot.
> 
> So even if my upcoming unit work fine it would not be statisticaly relevant.


I understand but it's a dedicated thread most of the times you are going to read is all about issues and support. In all my experience with audio gear there not a single device without issues with one or the other. 

If you have a chance you better try it before buying.


----------



## Ichos

In most forums in the web it is natural for people with issues to post more than people without any problems.
For ten users complaining there are many, many more that are happy and just don't bother to post.
This is how it works from audio devices to hair dryers and cars.


----------



## ferorake

Wasabiz said:


> I had this issue with the ESS version - it was giving me red ring of death and didn't want to pick up any source.
> Replicated it in store and had it replaced, and no issues with the replacement unit.


Actually for me it just didn't reproduce any sound, no leds or anything else strange. On\off didn't make any difference. The only solution was disconnecting from the electric current and letting completely discharge the internal residual current.


----------



## JinDoge (Jun 9, 2022)

I use k9 pro AKM connected to old mha100 

K9pro is using dac function only, but it is really good !!!

np: )


----------



## Robert Waller (Jun 9, 2022)

3 months now with the K9 ESS bought from Apos being my only amp or dac, using ZMF Verite closed and Atriums, music never sounded better, and the only problem i have is when I start a new song (using Apple Music from iphone blutooth connection) there will often be a 1/8 of a second dropout within the first few seconds of the song, say 50% of the time, i start song over and it doesn't happen.  I do want a tube amp as recommended with ZMF’s.  Reading this thread i guess i got lucky with a non-lemon K9…fingers crossed.


----------



## G8torbyte

JinDoge said:


> I use k9 pro AKM connected to old mha100
> 
> K9pro is using dac function only, but it is really good !!!
> 
> np: )


Nice setup, and I like the arrangement in what looks your Foobar player customization.  What wave form analyzer/plug-in are you using on the bottom?


----------



## kRed

Robert Waller said:


> 3 months now with the K9 ESS bought from Apos being my only amp or dac, using ZMF Verite closed and Atriums, music never sounded better, and the only problem i have is when I start a new song (using Apple Music from iphone blutooth connection) there will often be a 1/8 of a second dropout within the first few seconds of the song, say 50% of the time, i start song over and it doesn't happen.  I do want a tube amp as recommended with ZMF’s.  Reading this thread i guess i got lucky with a non-lemon K9…fingers crossed.


I have the same issue, but i think it’s on the Apple Music side.
Sometimes it happens on my AirPods Pro via Bluetooth. And it happens also with my ipad via usb.


----------



## JinDoge

G8torbyte said:


> Nice setup, and I like the arrangement in what looks your Foobar player customization.  What wave form analyzer/plug-in are you using on the bottom?


enhanced spectrum analyzer plugin used

thx : )


----------



## FiiO

kRed said:


> I am actually a bit worried about @FiiO and @FiiO Willson not answering my questions about the akm version support for future firmware updates. The official page is closed.
> 
> I really love fiio products but this is far from good.


Dear kRed,

We could not tell whether there will be need firmware for the K9Pro currently. And since some K9Pro ESS users update the K9Pro's firmware in their K9Pro ESS by mistake, we remove the download link of the K9Pro firmware. If you would need the beta firmware for K9Pro, you could contact support@fiio.com for help.

Best regards


----------



## kRed (Jun 10, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear kRed,
> 
> We could not tell whether there will be need firmware for the K9Pro currently. And since some K9Pro ESS users update the K9Pro's firmware in their K9Pro ESS by mistake, we remove the download link of the K9Pro firmware. If you would need the beta firmware for K9Pro, you could contact support@fiio.com for help.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks or the reply, but the question is not if it will be needed.
I'm asking if you will support the akm version for the future years, like keep working on improving it, releasing updates, fixing bugs, etc.

And more: is the v1.13 the latest one? Is there a new version you are working on?

I understand you closed the page to minimize problems, but why don't you put more information for the users?

in 2022 not knowing if you have the latest firmware for a TOTL product from an experienced company is weird.

Thanks!


----------



## G8torbyte

JinDoge said:


> enhanced spectrum analyzer plugin used
> 
> thx : )


Thank you, I found it on the hydrogenaudio forum
Here is my modified Foobar2000 setup now:




So far all has been working well between the K9 Pro ESS and my audio files using the K9's ASIO driver.
I do get a bit a lag occasionally but I think is due to the wireless setup I have between my NAS file server and my primary PC playing the files.


----------



## JinDoge

G8torbyte said:


> Thank you, I found it on the hydrogenaudio forum
> Here is my modified Foobar2000 setup now:
> 
> 
> ...



wow !! great !!


----------



## Starfox (Jun 11, 2022)

I received my K9 (AKM version) yesterday and listened quite a lot.
I had some issues installing the drivers but managed it by manually specify the directory (win11 would pretend that the install was fine, but the defaut directory wouldn't even get created.)
But after that, no glitches or bad surprise. I didn't try anything fancy like bluetooth, or line in.
I tried classic USB B and optical input but it sounded the same to me.

It is a nice upgrade over my Xduoo XA-10. The sound is more detailed, yet warm (I was afraid of a sound too clinical). I hear details I couldn't hear before (like a chorus, or a piano playing alone, in a corner, in a Nora Jones song). It's like a peel of an onion removed.
I feel in the middle of the music. The sound scape is narrowr, it doesn't really expand beyond my skull, but everything sounds more 3D, calm, in a relaxed state. Yet the sound keeps its energy. The bass are tight and bouncy. The music is alive, but doesn't sound forced upon me, like it could be with the Xduoo.
Here, it's really like being in the middle of the band, in a rehearsal studio. It's nice.

The unit gets warm, but less than my Xduoo. Probably 10 degrees celcius less.
The face switches are really a pain though, let's admit it. Tiny, and you have to look at the paper guide to find what is what. A K10 version would be an improvement.

I really enjoy the volume "button". Smooth silk. My Xduoo could precisely display the sound level, it was nice, but it would hiccup. Here it's very oldschool, but so smooth. Very nice.
The K9 looks classy, and sturdy. A nice upgrade to my Xduoo indeed (even though the Xduoo can produce a cool sound too).

I forgot to mention that my old EQ settings sounds way too much now, almost bloated. Now I EQ so light that I could possibly do w/o. With my Xduoo, the sound would seem flat w/o EQ.

A nice purchase. I'll lookup for an future K10 or K11, but I think I'm fine for now 

Do you quys think an ISO regen could add something? Or is it pure empty rabbit-hole chase?


----------



## Moon5123

Starfox said:


> I received my K9 (AKM version) yesterday and listened quite a lot.
> I had some issues installing the drivers but managed it by manually specify the directory (win11 would pretend that the install was fine, but the defaut directory wouldn't even get created.)
> But after that, no glitches or bad surprise. I didn't try anything fancy like bluetooth, or line in.
> I tried classic USB B and optical input but it sounded the same to me.
> ...


Seems I like I was right about xa 10 less detailed, thanks for letting us know.
Do let me know how k9 dac mode paried with xa10 amp?


----------



## Ichos

@Starfox 
So in the end everything worked just fine and you have been wrongly bashing a product based on rumors or a couple of other users posts without having your own experience.

Enjoy your music listening


----------



## JinDoge

Starfox said:


> I received my K9 (AKM version) yesterday and listened quite a lot.
> I had some issues installing the drivers but managed it by manually specify the directory (win11 would pretend that the install was fine, but the defaut directory wouldn't even get created.)
> But after that, no glitches or bad surprise. I didn't try anything fancy like bluetooth, or line in.
> I tried classic USB B and optical input but it sounded the same to me.
> ...





Starfox said:


> I received my K9 (AKM version) yesterday and listened quite a lot.
> I had some issues installing the drivers but managed it by manually specify the directory (win11 would pretend that the install was fine, but the defaut directory wouldn't even get created.)
> But after that, no glitches or bad surprise. I didn't try anything fancy like bluetooth, or line in.
> I tried classic USB B and optical input but it sounded the same to me.
> ...



You were so worried before getting the k9pro

I bought it to enjoy music, but it is too stressful to analyze it.

now enjoy it!! happy : )


----------



## Starfox (Jun 13, 2022)

Moon5123 said:


> Seems I like I was right about xa 10 less detailed, thanks for letting us know.
> Do let me know how k9 dac mode paried with xa10 amp?


I just did the experiment. With basic RCA cables and the regular Xduoo power supply, I cannot hear any difference. It both sounds great (Fiio amp or Xduoo amp).


----------



## Starfox

Well, here is what happened twice, I turn on my PC and the K9 is not seen by win11. I launch the Fiio Control Panel and it says "not connected". I turn the K9 off and on and still nothing.
I managed to "solve it" by cycling through all the inputs once. 
Weird. Does it happen to you?

Maybe that bashing was well deserved after all... *wink wink*


----------



## desertsilver

Starfox said:


> Well, here is what happened twice, I turn on my PC and the K9 is not seen by win11. I launch the Fiio Control Panel and it says "not connected". I turn the K9 off and on and still nothing.
> I managed to "solve it" by cycling through all the inputs once.
> Weird. Does it happen to you?
> 
> Maybe that bashing was well deserved after all... *wink wink*


Yup! My ESS version did it to me a few times when I first got it as well. I complained here in the forum thinking it's firmware related and FiiO guy responded saying to test it in house. Strangely it has been pretty stable recently, and that makes me think it could be a problem caused by a combination of K9 and my Win 11 computer. Somehow with the changes (mainly Windows updates, no driver updates recently), the issue is gone all together! My sequence of operation: turn on computer, turn on K9 (front switch, back power switch is always on now), start Foobar, Foobar will always play without any problems! (foobar complained no output device before when the problem happened before).

One more thing I did to my PC which could have helped, I uninstalled Asus Realtek driver on my PC for the on-board sound card, Windows installed generic realtek driver automatically.


----------



## desertsilver

Starfox said:


> Well, here is what happened twice, I turn on my PC and the K9 is not seen by win11. I launch the Fiio Control Panel and it says "not connected". I turn the K9 off and on and still nothing.
> I managed to "solve it" by cycling through all the inputs once.
> Weird. Does it happen to you?
> 
> Maybe that bashing was well deserved after all... *wink wink*


Also FiiO Control app on my iPhone is still a hit and miss finding my K9, I do think that is a firmware or app issue FiiO needs to fix.


----------



## phiemon

Please, sorry for my paranoia and maybe silly question: It is safe to put the K9 Pro ESS on the PC and to use it so?


----------



## Ichos

phiemon said:


> Please, sorry for my paranoia and maybe silly question: It is safe to put the K9 Pro ESS on the PC and to use it so?


If it gets well ventilated then I don't see why not.


----------



## phiemon

Ichos said:


> If it gets well ventilated then I don't see why not.



I thought because of electrostatic or something like that…


----------



## Ichos

phiemon said:


> I thought because of electrostatic or something like that…


The K9 PRO ESS is build from thick aluminium so it has some kind of a shielding.
Nonetheless, I would avoid this exact position if it was possible, PC is very noisy environment with strong EMI radiation.


----------



## Moon5123

Actually I found out it happens to some devices using IOS/Mac/Win11/Android, the issue was not with K9 mostly it cause company like Apple, OnePlus, Samsung, etc tend to only open the USB audio/OTG for 10 mins so it disconnect after 10 mins the operating system doesn't allow the device to connect back.
Companies says its to block access to data basically for security purposes. However some highend devices get arround this by having a reconnect algo to keep the connect alive.
But in recent updates there have been some fixes differentiating the USB audio with OTG.
My OnePlus gave me headaches for this so I bought a DAP. Also now my win 11 laptop do not get this issue.
Look some some settings which says if OTG features have some time out set.


----------



## GGSuperMe

Yes.  I have this disconnect issue with all of my Dac's including the the Fiio K9 Pro AKM. It's super annoying.


----------



## desertsilver

phiemon said:


> Please, sorry for my paranoia and maybe silly question: It is safe to put the K9 Pro ESS on the PC and to use it so?


Other than EM noise, another thing that might be annoying would be mechanical vibrations the computer case could transmit to K9. The K9 case is pretty sturdy but I hate the vibration I can feel through the big volume nob when I placed K9 close to a fan.


----------



## phiemon (Jun 19, 2022)

Sorry but which driver version should I install for the K9 Pro ESS:  4.47 or 5.30 ?

And can someone explain the difference of the filters in the app, please?


----------



## desertsilver

phiemon said:


> Sorry but which driver version should I install for the K9 Pro ESS:  4.47 or 5.30 ?
> 
> And can someone explain the difference of the filters in the app, please?


5.30 works for me perfectly with ASIO.

For filters:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-questionnaire-about-fiio-k9-pro.961239/#post-16726192

I personally didn't feel any difference and went with the default.


----------



## Swisshead

So, today the new FiiO K9Pro ESS arrived. Absolutely great device. Processing perfect, I like visually very well, very nice!

I thus replaced my Burson Conductor 3XP. With the I was definitely never happy and would never buy again. Most annoyed me the volume control. That was the horror! Turn, turn, turn... there's no end to how much I hated it. I was also definitely never satisfied with the "sound". It sounded "floppy", bass was clearly missing to me and many headphones, which require a lot of power, just sounded lousy. Never again!

And lo and behold, with the FiiO everything is different, as you would expect. A perfect volume control. No more endless twisting. In addition, it runs extremely fine. You can't make it perfect. I also like the sound much better. Although the same power as Burson, you have felt twice the power. Drive it in high gain, like the Burson in each case also. At the moment I'm listening to the LCD-i4. Excellent. Also ZMF sound with it much better than Burson.

Conclusion: regret the purchase not a second and would buy it again immediately!


----------



## desertsilver

Swisshead said:


> So, today the new FiiO K9Pro ESS arrived. Absolutely great device. Processing perfect, I like visually very well, very nice!
> 
> I thus replaced my Burson Conductor 3XP. With the I was definitely never happy and would never buy again. Most annoyed me the volume control. That was the horror! Turn, turn, turn... there's no end to how much I hated it. I was also definitely never satisfied with the "sound". It sounded "floppy", bass was clearly missing to me and many headphones, which require a lot of power, just sounded lousy. Never again!
> 
> ...


Nice clean setup!


----------



## kRed

Swisshead said:


> So, today the new FiiO K9Pro ESS arrived. Absolutely great device. Processing perfect, I like visually very well, very nice!
> 
> I thus replaced my Burson Conductor 3XP. With the I was definitely never happy and would never buy again. Most annoyed me the volume control. That was the horror! Turn, turn, turn... there's no end to how much I hated it. I was also definitely never satisfied with the "sound". It sounded "floppy", bass was clearly missing to me and many headphones, which require a lot of power, just sounded lousy. Never again!
> 
> ...


Wow! Isn’t the Burson like twice the price, while being only amp?
I always thought it was a way better product, like another class of performance!


----------



## dsrk

kRed said:


> Wow! Isn’t the Burson like twice the price, while being only amp?
> I always thought it was a way better product, like another class of performance!


No, Conductor 3XP is a DAC/AMP, Soloist 3X is the AMP.


----------



## phiemon (Jun 24, 2022)

Is there anything against it if I connect and use the Fiio K9 Pro ESS to PC via USB-C instead of USB-B?


----------



## Moon5123

phiemon said:


> Is there anything against it if I connect and use the Fiio K9 Pro ESS to PC via USB-C instead of USB-B?


Works the same no difference felt for me.
Fiio told they prioritise the usb c port over usb b


----------



## phiemon

Another question: should I standby it or turn it off completely for example during the night?


----------



## Ichos

phiemon said:


> Another question: should I standby it or turn it off completely for example during the night?


Turn it off or deep standby or else it gets hot.


----------



## phiemon

Ichos said:


> Turn it off or deep standby or else it gets hot.


Deep standby: you mean long press the multi-function button for about 3s?


----------



## Ichos

phiemon said:


> Deep standby: you mean long press the multi-function button for about 3s?


Yes!


----------



## phiemon

Ichos said:


> Yes!



I'm already using it all the time. Would it be better if I turn it completely off?

Just curious: how can I put it to a "normal/not deep" standby?


----------



## Moon5123 (Jun 24, 2022)

phiemon said:


> Another question: should I standby it or turn it off completely for example during the night?


There is lot of debate on this many engineers says leaving the devices like  AMP or DAC on all the time can benefit the sound quality (basically the device doesn't need to wait for some time to warm up completely) and also longevity as some electricity components wear more when switching from on or off state rather than left at running state.
I guess k9 do have sleep mode where it leaves the amps section on. However the implementation is not that good as when ever power goes the device reset it self and restarts.
So if you are not facing frequent power cut leave it on or you can turn it off in nights.

Take a listen to this post hope it helps:
https://www.psaudio.com/askpaulvideo/does-leaving-equipment-on-shorten-its-life/


----------



## Robert Waller

phiemon said:


> Another question: should I standby it or turn it off completely for example during the night?


the thing with mine is when i only used the front to power down the K9 would still (and 24/7) be connected to my phone via blutooth….i was wondering (in anguish of course) why my new Sony HT-A9 system was having problems…i turn my K9 off via the rear and now the HT-A9 works flawlessly (thru my phones blutooth)


----------



## Ichos

phiemon said:


> I'm already using it all the time. Would it be better if I turn it completely off?
> 
> Just curious: how can I put it to a "normal/not deep" standby?


If we are talking about the ESS version then a short single press on the far right button is stand by = about 1W of power consumption but unit remains hot.
Continuous press on the same button is deep standby = less power consumption and unit just mildly warm.
On/off button at the back = unit is completely shut down.


----------



## Ichos

Robert Waller said:


> the thing with mine is when i only used the front to power down the K9 would still (and 24/7) be connected to my phone via blutooth….i was wondering (in anguish of course) why my new Sony HT-A9 system was having problems…i turn my K9 off via the rear and now the HT-A9 works flawlessly (thru my phones blutooth)


The unit has low power Bluetooth mode that is always on even when not in Bluetooth listening mode.


----------



## Stealer

Recently, I am seeing dropouts in sound when playing with VLC for my movies. However, when I switched to playing on foobar2k with music, I dont have problem.
The error i get is USB connection error. I was thinking of reloading the driver for K9 but decided not too. Not sure why. I started playing my movies with my old JRiver 21 and so far no dropout...
I think it time K9pro get a firmware upgrade....
note: PC Win 11... K9pro AKM ...


----------



## FiiO

Stealer said:


> Recently, I am seeing dropouts in sound when playing with VLC for my movies. However, when I switched to playing on foobar2k with music, I dont have problem.
> The error i get is USB connection error. I was thinking of reloading the driver for K9 but decided not too. Not sure why. I started playing my movies with my old JRiver 21 and so far no dropout...
> I think it time K9pro get a firmware upgrade....
> note: PC Win 11... K9pro AKM ...


Dear Stealer,

What's the firmware version of your K9Pro now? If the issue remains, please contact support@fiio.com about that.

Best regards


----------



## phiemon (Jun 30, 2022)

I had the problem today for the first time that the K9 Pro ESS was turned on from standby and yet no sound was played. I had also tried with another headphone jack, but without success. I had to turn the K9 Pro ESS off from behind and turn it back on, then it worked again. Of course this is not normal, should I be worried? Why did this happen? Should I always turn off the K9 Pro ESS from behind at night from now on? If I do it I just hate that I have to turn the light off from the app every time, why it cannot save my option?!


----------



## Starfox

phiemon said:


> I had the problem today for the first time that the K9 Pro ESS was turned on from standby and yet no sound was played. I had also tried with another headphone jack, but without success. I had to turn the K9 Pro ESS off from behind and turn it back on, then it worked again. Of course this is not normal, should I be worried? Why did this happen? Should I always turn off the K9 Pro ESS from behind at night from now on? If I do it I just hate that I have to turn the light off from the app every time, why it cannot save my option?!


I've you tried cycling once between all the inputs?


----------



## phiemon

Starfox said:


> I've you tried cycling once between all the inputs?



Yes, without success.


----------



## drspeter

phiemon said:


> I had the problem today for the first time that the K9 Pro ESS was turned on from standby and yet no sound was played. I had also tried with another headphone jack, but without success. I had to turn the K9 Pro ESS off from behind and turn it back on, then it worked again. Of course this is not normal, should I be worried? Why did this happen? Should I always turn off the K9 Pro ESS from behind at night from now on? If I do it I just hate that I have to turn the light off from the app every time, why it cannot save my option?!


I had a similar issue that the sound was there but crazy noise. I had to restart the device to get the proper sound.


----------



## phiemon (Jun 30, 2022)

drspeter said:


> I had a similar issue that the sound was there but crazy noise. I had to restart the device to get the proper sound.



This "sounds" not good, such an unreliability is for me not acceptable.

@FiiO Do you have an answer to this problem?


----------



## desertsilver

phiemon said:


> I had the problem today for the first time that the K9 Pro ESS was turned on from standby and yet no sound was played. I had also tried with another headphone jack, but without success. I had to turn the K9 Pro ESS off from behind and turn it back on, then it worked again. Of course this is not normal, should I be worried? Why did this happen? Should I always turn off the K9 Pro ESS from behind at night from now on? If I do it I just hate that I have to turn the light off from the app every time, why it cannot save my option?!


It happened to me like every other week for pretty frequent use. It's definitely something to do with the digital part, so switching headphone jack won't make any difference. Sometimes I cycle through input (clicking the 'input' button) and it fixes things. Sometimes I need restart foobar and there are also times it needs a cold reboot like a computer with power switch at the back.

I guess it's not only K9's problem. It could be caused by the entire play-back chain, PC (Windows, foobar, driver), USB interface, K9. Different users suffer different combination of irregularities and it's not easy to pinpoint the causes and fixes, still I think FiiO should test more and release a firmware update soon to fix at least some of issues that can be recreated across the board.


----------



## kRed

desertsilver said:


> It happened to me like every other week for pretty frequent use. It's definitely something to do with the digital part, so switching headphone jack won't make any difference. Sometimes I cycle through input (clicking the 'input' button) and it fixes things. Sometimes I need restart foobar and there are also times it needs a cold reboot like a computer with power switch at the back.
> 
> I guess it's not only K9's problem. It could be caused by the entire play-back chain, PC (Windows, foobar, driver), USB interface, K9. Different users suffer different combination of irregularities and it's not easy to pinpoint the causes and fixes, still I think FiiO should test more and release a firmware update soon to fix at least some of issues that can be recreated across the board.


Mine turned on by himself both on coax and usb. Either this is a bug, or it should be set off via the switch in the back by design.


----------



## desertsilver

kRed said:


> Mine turned on by himself both on coax and usb. Either this is a bug, or it should be set off via the switch in the back by design.


If I remember correctly mine (ESS version) turned itself on once; mine is always with USB connection. Again I think it needs a firmware update. It is so complex and essentially, it's a computer by itself, and combined with Windows host there are array of issues would require some fine tuning. With my old DAC/AMP, a no-name box with technology from more than 10 years ago, never experienced any of the problems I have with K9.


----------



## phiemon

Does anyone compared the Fiio K9 Pro ESS with the Chord Hugo 2? Opinions about which has the "better" sound?


----------



## Bozon

phiemon said:


> Does anyone compared the Fiio K9 Pro ESS with the Chord Hugo 2? Opinions about which has the "better" sound?


I have the Fiio AKM K9 Pro version. The Chord sounds a lot better than the Fiio.


----------



## phiemon

Bozon said:


> I have the Fiio AKM K9 Pro version. The Chord sounds a lot better than the Fiio.



Thank you very much for the reply.

I would like to buy the Chord Hugo 2 but the problem is that I'm not sure that it is the right product for me since it is portable and I'm looking for a stationary option. On the other hand it is old and I would not like to spend so much money for a product of 2017 – the same is for the Chord QUTEST. So I'm asking you if you know a better, newer DAC+AMP than the Chord Hugo 2 at the same price (about 2000€ or 2000$). For example: what about the RME ADI-2 DAC FS? It is the only product which I practically found online after hours of searching. I hope you can help me with this.


----------



## llysender

phiemon said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I would like to buy the Chord Hugo 2 but the problem is that I'm not sure that it is the right product for me since it is portable and I'm looking for a stationary option. On the other hand it is old and I would not like to spend so much money for a product of 2017 – the same is for the Chord QUTEST. So I'm asking you if you know a better, newer DAC+AMP than the Chord Hugo 2 at the same price (about 2000€ or 2000$). For example: what about the RME ADI-2 DAC FS? It is the only product which I practically found online after hours of searching. I hope you can help me with this.


It really depends, personally I dont like how chord has that lack of sharpness when needed and how the attack and decay are slightly sustained to give this rolling effect, on the other hand many people enjoy it and call such sound musical. Its mostly a flavour thing and generally it would be best to mention what you are pairing with and what querks you want to your sound as well has what you listen to.

For example, the people that frequent the iBasso DX300 thread have a hard on for AMP12 but personally I would never take it over the stock AMP11mk2 due to how congested the amp12 sounds on my gear Fiio FD7/ATH-AWKT.


----------



## phiemon

llysender said:


> It really depends, personally I dont like how chord has that lack of sharpness when needed and how the attack and decay are slightly sustained to give this rolling effect, on the other hand many people enjoy it and call such sound musical. Its mostly a flavour thing and generally it would be best to mention what you are pairing with and what querks you want to your sound as well has what you listen to.
> 
> For example, the people that frequent the iBasso DX300 thread have a hard on for AMP12 but personally I would never take it over the stock AMP11mk2 due to how congested the amp12 sounds on my gear Fiio FD7/ATH-AWKT.



I understand. So, It would be nice to know how the Hugo 2 sounds better than the K9 Pro ESS.


----------



## llysender

phiemon said:


> I understand. So, It would be nice to know how the Hugo 2 sounds better than the K9 Pro ESS.


Yeah agreed @Bozon would like your input since my dislike of chord sound wouldnt be helpful to the comparison


----------



## phiemon (Jul 3, 2022)

llysender said:


> Yeah agreed @Bozon would like your input since my dislike of chord sound wouldnt be helpful to the comparison



In the meanwhile I received the Hugo 2 and I compared it to the K9 Pro ESS.

Sorry for my answer, I'm a noob here and I just write what I immediately feel about the Hugo 2:

+ Clarity
+ Bass definition (better "punch")
+ Wider Soundstage
+ Imaging
+ Enganging, the music of more vivid
+ Mid definition

So, it is for me overall, in every sound category just better... and it has a remote control .


----------



## padawan25

phiemon said:


> In the meanwhile I received the Hugo 2 and I compared it to the K9 Pro ESS.
> 
> Sorry for my answer, I'm a noob here and I just write what I immediately feel about the Hugo 2:
> 
> ...




Hardly an apples to apples comparison. For almost 4 thousand cdn, I would expect the Hugo 2 to be the better sounding equipment


----------



## phiemon

padawan25 said:


> Hardly an apples to apples comparison. For almost 4 thousand cdn, I would expect the Hugo 2 to be the better sounding equipment



I personally find the comparison meaningful since the Hugo 2 is from 2017 and the FiiO has the flagship ESS chip and all the reviews are very enthusiastic.


----------



## Bozon (Jul 3, 2022)

phiemon said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I would like to buy the Chord Hugo 2 but the problem is that I'm not sure that it is the right product for me since it is portable and I'm looking for a stationary option. On the other hand it is old and I would not like to spend so much money for a product of 2017 – the same is for the Chord QUTEST. So I'm asking you if you know a better, newer DAC+AMP than the Chord Hugo 2 at the same price (about 2000€ or 2000$). For example: what about the RME ADI-2 DAC FS? It is the only product which I practically found online after hours of searching. I hope you can help me with this.


I also had the ADI-2 DAC FS. The RME is also better than the Fiio.
I had disclosed on an earlier post that I don't like the sound of K9 Pro at all.
Qutest (wich is the DAC part of the  Hugo 2) vs RME is more about taste. The Chord is more rich sounding, more musical. The ADI-2 is a more neutral and uncolored sound. I liked both on their own merits and would have been  difficult for me to choose one over the other.

Since the RME costs 1/2 of the Chord, and it has many dsp functions, I believe it provides a better value. But sound-wise I think is not an easy decision.

Regarding the Fiio, I found it to have a sibilant sound and the THX opamps that uses sounds 'sterile', plain, like it takes the soul part of the music. I really don't like it.

What I have found to be a very nice DAC is the Cayin iDAC6 MK2. It is a very fun DAC, and the tube and solid state output options give it a very good chance to spice things up. It currently is my favorite DAC and a very well made product. It's only shortcoming is the lack of a remote control.


----------



## phiemon

Bozon said:


> I also had the ADI-2 DAC FS. The RME is also better than the Fiio.
> I had disclosed on an earlier post that I don't like the sound of K9 Pro at all.
> Qutest (wich is the DAC part of the  Hugo 2) vs RME is more about taste. The Chord is more rich sounding, more musical. The ADI-2 is a more neutral and uncolored sound. I liked both on their own merits and would have been  difficult for me to choose one over the other.
> 
> ...



I ordered the RME as well in order to compare it to the Hugo 2 which for now I really, really like!

Do you know the difference soundwise between the RME ADI-2 DAC FS (ESS version) and the RME ADI-2 Pro FS R Black Edition? I somehow cannot find online nothing about it.

What do you think about the Cayin iDAC6 MK2 compared to the Hugo 2?

I have spent hours looking for an alternative to the Hugo 2 that is in the same price range (2000€) and reproduces a better sound, and yet so far I could not find anything useful, can this really be true?


----------



## Bozon

phiemon said:


> I ordered the RME as well in order to compare it to the Hugo 2 which for now I really, really like!
> 
> Do you know the difference soundwise between the RME ADI-2 DAC FS (ESS version) and the RME ADI-2 Pro FS R Black Edition? I somehow cannot find online nothing about it.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard the new ESS version of the RME. However, I like the Sabre32 DACs more than the AKM, so, It should be a great purchase. I am actually thinking in buying one of those new ADI-2 version too.

The Cayin DAC via balanced outputs is awesome. The RCA output is good, but the XLR gets you a much darker bottom, and a cleaner sound. You have to step up to a Chord TT2 to get that capability. I was considering that purchase but the price is just too high to justify it. You can buy a lot of things with 5-6k Including a significant speaker upgrade that it should always be a much better price/performance upgrade. (Which was my choice BTW). The local Chord dealer actually called me last week to gave me a great deal to make the sell on the TT2 since I have been interested, but I had already submitted the order for a new pair of speakers with other local store. The economy doesn't look good for the future with the War and the pandemic and I prefer to be more cautious. At the end of the day it is just a DAC.


----------



## FiiO

phiemon said:


> I had the problem today for the first time that the K9 Pro ESS was turned on from standby and yet no sound was played. I had also tried with another headphone jack, but without success. I had to turn the K9 Pro ESS off from behind and turn it back on, then it worked again. Of course this is not normal, should I be worried? Why did this happen? Should I always turn off the K9 Pro ESS from behind at night from now on? If I do it I just hate that I have to turn the light off from the app every time, why it cannot save my option?!





drspeter said:


> I had a similar issue that the sound was there but crazy noise. I had to restart the device to get the proper sound.





desertsilver said:


> It happened to me like every other week for pretty frequent use. It's definitely something to do with the digital part, so switching headphone jack won't make any difference. Sometimes I cycle through input (clicking the 'input' button) and it fixes things. Sometimes I need restart foobar and there are also times it needs a cold reboot like a computer with power switch at the back.
> 
> I guess it's not only K9's problem. It could be caused by the entire play-back chain, PC (Windows, foobar, driver), USB interface, K9. Different users suffer different combination of irregularities and it's not easy to pinpoint the causes and fixes, still I think FiiO should test more and release a firmware update soon to fix at least some of issues that can be recreated across the board.


Dear friends,

We will report to the engineer for testing about that. Are there any other certain operation before the issue happens? Thanks in advanced! 

Best regards


----------



## phiemon

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We will report to the engineer for testing about that. Are there any other certain operation before the issue happens? Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards



Thank you for the service.

No, I just turned on the FiiO from the standby and I had again to turn it off/on from the back. Once the FiiO is on and works, it has no such a problem.


----------



## desertsilver

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We will report to the engineer for testing about that. Are there any other certain operation before the issue happens? Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


Thanks FiiO for the attention! I really think FiiO should stand behind the FLAGSHIP product. Recently I am having another problem: Foobar DSD ASIO sounds good, shut down foorbar, switching to VLC player, there is no sound! Circling through input selections and suddenly sounds normal. Again, not sure this is Win 11/VLC/Driver issue or something to do with K9 (hope not). Understand the digital playback is a chain of possibilities, but as a FLAGSHIP product, FiiO needs to show the support as such.

Don't get me wrong, K9 sounds impeccable, but I want predictability every time I turn it on or switch to different sources.


----------



## Aetherhole

I am not sure if this has been asked or mentioned before, but I am having an issue with my K9 Pro ESS, specifically with USB-C (maybe also the other USB, too) and MQA/Tidal.  Each time the track is about to finish, maybe 5 to 10 seconds before, the audio will drop out for 1 second and then pick back up.  Then when it starts up the next track, there is a momentary lack of sound, for like a second at the very beginning of the track.

I’ve tried plugging and unplugging the unit.  I’ve also tried holding the input down for 15 seconds to try to troubleshoot, but it still happens.

Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## FiiO

Aetherhole said:


> I am not sure if this has been asked or mentioned before, but I am having an issue with my K9 Pro ESS, specifically with USB-C (maybe also the other USB, too) and MQA/Tidal.  Each time the track is about to finish, maybe 5 to 10 seconds before, the audio will drop out for 1 second and then pick back up.  Then when it starts up the next track, there is a momentary lack of sound, for like a second at the very beginning of the track.
> 
> I’ve tried plugging and unplugging the unit.  I’ve also tried holding the input down for 15 seconds to try to troubleshoot, but it still happens.
> 
> Anyone have any solutions?


Dear Aetherhole,

The K9Pro supports fade in/out when switch songs. And did you enable the gain? We will also report to the engineer for improving.

Best regards


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO said:


> Dear Aetherhole,
> 
> The K9Pro supports fade in/out when switch songs. And did you enable the gain? We will also report to the engineer for improving.
> 
> Best regards


It's nice that the K9 Pro "supports" fade in/out when switching songs - but can that feature be turned off, to *not* fade in/out instead?

If it can't be turned off, then I highly recommend that FiiO adds the option to do so in the next firmware update.


----------



## vsg28

I appreciate different people having different priority features, for me personally the K9 Pro is very good for the money: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-k9-pro-ess-desktop-dac-amplifier/


----------



## jclyle

Does the most recent iOS Fiio Control app update allow for remote headphone output volume control?


----------



## gonzfi

Some advice please.... I am using the K9 line in and getting sound from the headphone outs but not the lind oue to an external amp. Should that be the case?


----------



## G8torbyte

gonzfi said:


> Some advice please.... I am using the K9 line in and getting sound from the headphone outs but not the lind oue to an external amp. Should that be the case?


I checked on mine and running an external amp must be switched to the PRE or DAC setting on the front panel output switch.  On the PRE setting the volume must be adjusted.   The K9 will send output simultaneously to two amps but one has to be connected the RCA line-out and the other on the XLR-outs.


----------



## gonzfi

Thanks, I've tried both. One with a normal amp, one with a power amp (using pre). Both work fine.... except when using line in and I get nothing.


----------



## FiiO

Dear friend,

Line out would not have output when using line in mode.

Best regards


----------



## Fg RAMP

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Line out would not have output when using line in mode.
> 
> Best regards



This would be a dealbreaker for me. FiiO previously promised this feature would work:


FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, when Analog RCA input, then K9 Pro can RCA/XLR/6.35/4.4/XLR BAL OUT


----------



## EdgeDC

Fg RAMP said:


> This would be a dealbreaker for me. FiiO previously promised this feature would work:


May I ask why? Let me get this straight:


Line In is intended to _receive_ an analog, unamplified signal
The only purpose of sending such a signal to the K9 Pro is to amplify it (therefore bypassing the DAC stage and only using the AMP stage)
Line Out is intended to _send_ an analog, unamplified signal
If you are receiving the music as analog, and unamplified... why do you then want to send it out as analog and unamplified? The K9 Pro wouldn't be doing anything to the audio at all then - you may as well just have connected the RCA connectors directly between the other two pieces of equipment. The K9 Pro would have no value in this situation.

Am I missing something? The K9 Pro would effectively just be in "bypass" mode. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## xenithon

I posted a WTB ad, but thought I’d post here. If anyone is thinking of selling their AKM version, or knows where one might still be able to buy one, please let me know. ☺️

Really keen on a device like this, especially with both 4.4mm analog input and 4.4mm balanced output 👌


----------



## Fg RAMP

EdgeDC said:


> May I ask why? Let me get this straight:
> 
> 
> Line In is intended to _receive_ an analog, unamplified signal
> ...


I’d like to use the K9 Pro as an all-in-one for digital sources _and_ my turntable (via the iFi ZEN Phono and its 4.4mm output), out to balanced headphones and active studio monitor speakers (not both at the same time, of course). Phono stages don’t typically have volume controls and studio monitors don’t have convenient volume controls, either. So, it would be nice if the K9 could act as a source selector, output selector, and volume knob, even for analog sources.


----------



## gonzfi

EdgeDC said:


> May I ask why? Let me get this straight:
> 
> 
> Line In is intended to _receive_ an analog, unamplified signal
> ...


When using a power amp this facility is essential if the original source has no volume control. Then the K9 operates as a pre amp.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jul 22, 2022)

Fg RAMP said:


> This would be a dealbreaker for me. FiiO previously promised this feature would work:


Hello,

When K9Pro ESS Line in input, there is only headphone output, LO is no output.

We did plan to turn on the LO output at the very beginning of the product planning, as well as the K9Pro AKM version, but later found that there were some problems, so after discussion finally did not implement this feature

Because of the software problem, some K9Pro AKM version's LO may have sound when LINE IN input, this is a software bug, we will consider closing it in the next firmware update.


----------



## Fg RAMP

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> 
> When K9Pro ESS Line in input, there is only headphone output, LO is no output.
> 
> ...


Will the upcoming K9 (standard/non-Pro) or K7 support line in → line out with volume control?


----------



## Bozon

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> 
> When K9Pro ESS Line in input, there is only headphone output, LO is no output.
> 
> ...


My K9 Pro AKM has the line in/out feature working.

I have the latest firmware as far I know.

This pre-amp feature was a major factor in the purchase decision. 

The sound quality however is disappointing on the analog section. It maintains the same defects perceived on the digital.


----------



## gonzfi

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> 
> When K9Pro ESS Line in input, there is only headphone output, LO is no output.
> 
> ...


This is disappointing and stops the K9 from becoming the main 'hub' of my entertainment system. Otherwise it is extremely good value for money and only a shade below TOTL all in one systems for both SQ and functionality.


----------



## EdgeDC (Jul 29, 2022)

Fg RAMP said:


> I’d like to use the K9 Pro as an all-in-one for digital sources _and_ my turntable (via the iFi ZEN Phono and its 4.4mm output), out to balanced headphones and active studio monitor speakers (not both at the same time, of course). Phono stages don’t typically have volume controls and studio monitors don’t have convenient volume controls, either. So, it would be nice if the K9 could act as a source selector, output selector, and volume knob, even for analog sources.





gonzfi said:


> When using a power amp this facility is essential if the original source has no volume control. Then the K9 operates as a pre amp.





gonzfi said:


> This is disappointing and stops the K9 from becoming the main 'hub' of my entertainment system. Otherwise it is extremely good value for money and only a shade below TOTL all in one systems for both SQ and functionality.



I know this is a late reply, but thank you both for responding to my question without derision. I honestly never saw the K9 Pro as a "hub" device to then be used as a preamp, but I understand now that others may well want to do that.


----------



## improwise (Jul 28, 2022)

phiemon said:


> Thank you for the service.
> 
> No, I just turned on the FiiO from the standby and I had again to turn it off/on from the back. Once the FiiO is on and works, it has no such a problem.


Having similar problems and neither of the firmwares seem to solve it. In fact, it seems impossible for Fiio to even tell what is the latest firmware and where to find it. Also, having been told to install some beta firmware (vB.18) I now find the K9 Pro to be always warm, even when turned off (with the power button on the front, not the one on the back) and not having been in use for the entire day. Add to this almost constant USB problems and I have currently unplugged it all together, especially since I am concerned it might be a fire hazard....

And what is up with all questions about firmware being responded to by emailing support@fiio.com? How hard can it be to just tell what is the latest firmware version and how and where to get it? Even the page https://forum.fiio.com/firmwareDown.do does not show this, instead, it is just different links to Google Drive. Seems a bit like trial from and error from Fiio regarding a product that AFAIK was release 2021.


----------



## FiiO

improwise said:


> Having similar problems and neither of the firmwares seem to solve it. In fact, it seems impossible for Fiio to even tell what is the latest firmware and where to find it. Also, having been told to install some beta firmware (vB.18) I now find the K9 Pro to be always warm, even when turned off (with the power button on the front, not the one on the back) and not having been in use for the entire day. Add to this almost constant USB problems and I have currently unplugged it all together, especially since I am concerned it might be a fire hazard....
> 
> And what is up with all questions about firmware being responded to by emailing support@fiio.com? How hard can it be to just tell what is the latest firmware version and how and where to get it? Even the page https://forum.fiio.com/firmwareDown.do does not show this, instead, it is just different links to Google Drive. Seems a bit like trial from and error from Fiio regarding a product that AFAIK was release 2021.


Dear friend,

Since some user update the firmware for K9Pro AKM to their K9Pro ESS, we have remove the firmware download link for K9Pro AKM currently.
The Power button/Multi-function button in the front panel could not turn off the K9Pro/K9Pro ESS. 

Long press to standby, long press for 2 seconds to enter standby mode
Short press, the indicator light is off, in silent mode, all output ports of K9 pro stop outputting, at this time, the sound can be restored by rotating the volume knob.

Best regards


----------



## improwise (Jul 29, 2022)

Thanks for responding, much appreciated.



FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Since some user update the firmware for K9Pro AKM to their K9Pro ESS, we have remove the firmware download link for K9Pro AKM currently.
> The Power button/Multi-function button in the front panel could not turn off the K9Pro/K9Pro ESS.



Honestly, I would imagine the risk of that happening is much greater with different links to Google Drive floating around the Internet shared between users than if you just had a normal download page with some warnings/information. The need/will to find/upgrade to the latest version won't go away just because you don't have a normal download page, people will just try alternative methods of solving the problem. Would be interesting to hear the opinion of others here as well.



FiiO said:


> Long press to standby, long press for 2 seconds to enter standby mode
> Short press, the indicator light is off, in silent mode, all output ports of K9 pro stop outputting, at this time, the sound can be restored by rotating the volume knob.



Thanks. What is the reason for having some kind of "standby but not standby" mode? What would be the downside of having the the K9 work like almost every other electronic equipment with a power switch and a power button? I would honestly think that a lot more people than I just assumed the power button worked like power buttons normally do.


----------



## Bozon (Aug 1, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Since some user update the firmware for K9Pro AKM to their K9Pro ESS, we have remove the firmware download link for K9Pro AKM currently.
> The Power button/Multi-function button in the front panel could not turn off the K9Pro/K9Pro ESS.
> ...


What about setting up a properly made support web site where the product is well specified or a simple database where the customer enters the serial number and as a result the site offers the correct firmware version?


----------



## dlelikov

Is it true that the filters in the app only work for BT playback mode?


----------



## simpleworld (Aug 3, 2022)

dlelikov said:


> Is it true that the filters in the app only work for BT playback mode?


Yes.

Edit: I assumed that by filters you meant the EQ function, which only affects the BT playback mode.  The various dac filter options work for all sources.  Sorry for posting wrong info.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Fg RAMP said:


> Will the upcoming K9 (standard/non-Pro) or K7 support line in → line out with volume control?


Sorry , they will not support "line in → line out with volume control"


----------



## FiiO Willson

gonzfi said:


> This is disappointing and stops the K9 from becoming the main 'hub' of my entertainment system. Otherwise it is extremely good value for money and only a shade below TOTL all in one systems for both SQ and functionality.


Line in input  and then  Line Out output, this is only a straight-through function, without any processing of the music

If you want to achieve this function, in fact, there are many ways, such as adding an adapter or something, I think it is very easy.


----------



## Gagga

@FiiO Willson (and others), are the stickers (for input, gain and so on to make them more legible) provided with every ESS distribution now, or does it vary? I've seen some unboxing videos on YouTube, and I can spot the stickers in only a few of them ...

Just want to make sure I get those stickers included with my purchase, as I think they look pretty good, haha.


----------



## gonzfi

FiiO Willson said:


> Line in input  and then  Line Out output, this is only a straight-through function, without any processing of the music
> 
> If you want to achieve this function, in fact, there are many ways, such as adding an adapter or something, I think it is very easy.


If it is very easy then surely the K9 can do it?


----------



## FiiO

Gagga said:


> @FiiO Willson (and others), are the stickers (for input, gain and so on to make them more legible) provided with every ESS distribution now, or does it vary? I've seen some unboxing videos on YouTube, and I can spot the stickers in only a few of them ...
> 
> Just want to make sure I get those stickers included with my purchase, as I think they look pretty good, haha.


Dear friend,

Yes, this sticker is included for K9Pro ESS. K9Pro(AKM) doesn't include this sticker.

Best regards


----------



## azertyproxy (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi @FiiO , i have the fiio K9 pro and it is not detected by the PC anymore. i tried optical and usb input with 2 pc and several cables. Still fiio K9 pro not detected by anything. I can't use it anymore . I don't know what to do. I tried turning it on/off by flipping the switch but no luck


----------



## Moon5123

azertyproxy said:


> Hi @FiiO , i have the fiio K9 pro and it is not detected by the PC anymore. i tried optical and usb input with 2 pc and several cables. Still fiio K9 pro not detected by anything. I can't use it anymore . I don't know what to do. I tried turning it on/off by flipping the switch but no luck


Unit died so early 😱


----------



## azertyproxy

I managed to get my fiio to be detected . What i have done is uninstall the USB dac driver v4.47.0 and install the new driver v5.30.0. So wierd that the K9 pro wasn't detected anymore


----------



## FiiO

azertyproxy said:


> I managed to get my fiio to be detected . What i have done is uninstall the USB dac driver v4.47.0 and install the new driver v5.30.0. So wierd that the K9 pro wasn't detected anymore


Dear friend,

It can be detected correctly now?

Best regards


----------



## azertyproxy

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It can be detected correctly now?
> 
> Best regards


Hello, yes it can be detect now  but it got me worried. How long will it last?  Maybe i should do a firmware upgrade? i currently have the vB.15 firmware


----------



## Moon5123

azertyproxy said:


> Hello, yes it can be detect now  but it got me worried. How long will it last?  Maybe i should do a firmware upgrade? i currently have the vB.15 firmware


You got me worried for a moment I knew fiio devices are built to last my previous btr5 is still going on since last almost 4 years.
But good to know its just driver issue but why previous driver failed thats the question needs investigation.


----------



## improwise

azertyproxy said:


> I managed to get my fiio to be detected . What i have done is uninstall the USB dac driver v4.47.0 and install the new driver v5.30.0. So wierd that the K9 pro wasn't detected anymore



Glad you got it working. Where can this new 5.3 driver be found?


----------



## FiiO

improwise said:


> Glad you got it working. Where can this new 5.3 driver be found?


Dear friend,

You could get it from our forum: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17

Best regards


----------



## vsg28

I had an unrelated reason to dig out my FLIR camera tonight, so I decided to see exactly how warm the K9 Pro ESS gets and whether those vents on the side help:




 



So yeah, the internals get warm enough to where the updated enclosure helps.


----------



## Gagga

@FiiO Willson, thanks! 

Another question, though: Does the Fiio LT-TC1 cable support the K9 Pro? Or would I need the LT-TC3 for that? The LT-TC1 page doesn't specifically mention K9 Pro as a supported device, but it's USB-C, so ...?


----------



## EdgeDC

Gagga said:


> @FiiO Willson, thanks!
> 
> Another question, though: Does the Fiio LT-TC1 cable support the K9 Pro? Or would I need the LT-TC3 for that? The LT-TC1 page doesn't specifically mention K9 Pro as a supported device, but it's USB-C, so ...?


I'm sure you'll want the _official_ answer from @FiiO Willson (or the main @FiiO user account), but comparing the two information pages (here and here), it seems they have identical functionality, except that the TC1 is 12cm long, and the TC3 is 20cm long. I imagine that the only reason that the TC1 page does not mention the K9 Pro is because it was released before the K9 Pro. I'd be very surprised if it turns out that the TC1 _isn't_ compatible, but the TC3 _is_ compatible.


----------



## Gagga

EdgeDC said:


> I'm sure you'll want the _official_ answer from @FiiO Willson (or the main @FiiO user account), but comparing the two information pages (here and here), it seems they have identical functionality, except that the TC1 is 12cm long, and the TC3 is 20cm long. I imagine that the only reason that the TC1 page does not mention the K9 Pro is because it was released before the K9 Pro. I'd be very surprised if it turns out that the TC1 _isn't_ compatible, but the TC3 _is_ compatible.


Yup, that's what I was guessing, too; I just want to make sure.


----------



## desertsilver

vsg28 said:


> I had an unrelated reason to dig out my FLIR camera tonight, so I decided to see exactly how warm the K9 Pro ESS gets and whether those vents on the side help:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, the internals get warm enough to where the updated enclosure helps.


Yea, my top and side temp are all below 40C (after many hours) while ambient temp is close to 30C, nothing to write home about....


----------



## desertsilver

EdgeDC said:


> I'm sure you'll want the _official_ answer from @FiiO Willson (or the main @FiiO user account), but comparing the two information pages (here and here), it seems they have identical functionality, except that the TC1 is 12cm long, and the TC3 is 20cm long. I imagine that the only reason that the TC1 page does not mention the K9 Pro is because it was released before the K9 Pro. I'd be very surprised if it turns out that the TC1 _isn't_ compatible, but the TC3 _is_ compatible.


Got the shorter version, it's designed for portable device combo, a bit too short for desktop use IMHO.


----------



## EdgeDC

desertsilver said:


> Got the shorter version, it's designed for portable device combo, a bit too short for desktop use IMHO.


I don’t disagree, but _functionally_, it seems that it should work with the K9 Pro, in a pinch.


----------



## Gagga

EdgeDC said:


> I don’t disagree, but _functionally_, it seems that it should work with the K9 Pro, in a pinch.


Yes, I agree. A regular Samsung USB-C–USB-C cable should work just as well, I guess.


----------



## FiiO

Gagga said:


> @FiiO Willson, thanks!
> 
> Another question, though: Does the Fiio LT-TC1 cable support the K9 Pro? Or would I need the LT-TC3 for that? The LT-TC1 page doesn't specifically mention K9 Pro as a supported device, but it's USB-C, so ...?


Dear friend,

Yes, the LT-TC1 is compatible with the K9Pro as well. And the LD-TC1 could also work with the K9Pro and players with type c usb port.

Best regards


----------



## bLitzkreEp

I live in Singapore and I'd like to get the PL50 for my M17. Singapore uses 230V, does this mean I should select the EU version? I'll also need to get a UK plug yes?


----------



## FiiO (Aug 22, 2022)

bLitzkreEp said:


> I live in Singapore and I'd like to get the PL50 for my M17. Singapore uses 230V, does this mean I should select the EU version? I'll also need to get a UK plug yes?


Dear friend,

Thanks for your interest in the PL50. The UK plug edition is now available in the Aliexpress store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004647505397.html?gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt

Best regards


----------



## quawn0418

Hey guys, just stopped by to leave you guys with a tip regarding the dac filters on the k9, easiest way to tell them apart and see which one caters to your hearing the most is to play some pink noise while switching through them. Super slow (atleast to my ears) is least harsh in the high end and my personal choice for music playback. Give it a try, youll be very suprised to finally hear a difference in dac filters lol enjoy!


----------



## Bozon (Aug 25, 2022)

quawn0418 said:


> Hey guys, just stopped by to leave you guys with a tip regarding the dac filters on the k9, easiest way to tell them apart and see which one caters to your hearing the most is to play some pink noise while switching through them. Super slow (atleast to my ears) is least harsh in the high end and my personal choice for music playback. Give it a try, youll be very suprised to finally hear a difference in dac filters lol enjoy!


I am using the same "super slow" filter. But it is important to configure the source sampling to the highest possible to avoid the noise to be on the audible range. I use it with software upsampling to 32/384khz and it is the best sounding option for me. It mitigates the sibilant sound of this DAC.

Nevertheless, my K9 Pro AKM has some kind of ultrasonic noise that makes my ears hurt after a while. I can't hear anything but I now there's something in there, because after about half hour of using it I end mid-deaf. None of my other DACs produces that problem on my ears. And it is volume level independent. Very weird issue.


----------



## kRed

Bozon said:


> I am using the same "super slow" filter. But it is important to configure the source sampling to the highest possible to avoid the noise to be on the audible range. I use it with software upsampling to 32/384khz and it is the best sounding option for me. It mitigates the sibilant sound of this DAC.
> 
> Nevertheless, my K9 Pro AKM has some kind of ultrasonic noise that makes my ears hurt after a while. I can't hear anything but I now there's something in there, because after about half hour of using it I end mid-deaf. None of my other DACs produces that problem on my ears. And it is volume level independent. Very weird issue.


Holy crap that’s concerning…

Actually I don’t find it sibilant at all. The fact that it’s not volume related is also pretty weird. 

What about if you listen at low levels? Like 60db?


----------



## Bozon

kRed said:


> Holy crap that’s concerning…
> 
> Actually I don’t find it sibilant at all. The fact that it’s not volume related is also pretty weird.
> 
> What about if you listen at low levels? Like 60db?


I have tried to use it at very low level with the same result. My ears gets hurt and it is not for an extended period. I believe I start to feel the problem very quickly.
I have been an audiophile for more than 20 years. This is my first time I have an audio product that makes direct damage to my health. And the problem happens on both the headphones and the line/XLR outputs connected to my main system.


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Got tired of waiting for a volume control implementation in FiiO Control, so i've decided to implement it myself.
If anyone got a K9 AKM version, an Android 12+ device and wants to try remote volume control, message me and i can link you to an application with volume control.


----------



## Bob Ley (Sep 5, 2022)

quawn0418 said:


> Really glad you like the combo, i ordered two sets of mullard m8100 tubes, currently burning them in hoping for more warmth, i love what the stock tubes do to vocals but they’ve gotten a bit bright for me. All for the love of the hobby lol


----------



## NicomiUdon

Bozon said:


> I have tried to use it at very low level with the same result. My ears gets hurt and it is not for an extended period. I believe I start to feel the problem very quickly.
> I have been an audiophile for more than 20 years. This is my first time I have an audio product that makes direct damage to my health. And the problem happens on both the headphones and the line/XLR outputs connected to my main system.


I love my K9 Pro AKM and use it every day.
However, it never hurts my ears.
This is an issue that concerns me as a user.


----------



## Bozon (Sep 5, 2022)

NicomiUdon said:


> I love my K9 Pro AKM and use it every day.
> However, it never hurts my ears.
> This is an issue that concerns me as a user.


Thank you for your concern. I have my K9 there on my rack collecting dust. I got tired of trying to solve the sound problems.

I got delivered a new DAC just today. The Gustard X26 pro.

So far a very good quality product on every sense. Working flawlessly and very smooth sound. It gets a little hot but that's to be expected as it is a fully class A biased product including the pair of 9038 pro chips that are running on current mode.

Fully discrete output stage without opamps. Really great on every way.


----------



## WorksUnit

NicomiUdon said:


> I love my K9 Pro AKM and use it every day.
> However, it never hurts my ears.
> This is an issue that concerns me as a user.


See what you did there

@Bozon I can relate. 
There are only a couple of products I have ended up hating in a chain. Maybe they were defective, but without buying two of the same how to tell...

AKM K9 on duty today as DAC into a Transformer- Coupled Tube amp.
Between that combination, there are so many gain options to get the best out of different music productions.


----------



## rinderkappajoe

Hey @FiiO 
I have an eye on K9 Pro (BTR7 aswell) BUT one thing which is holding me back is the fact that the equalizer only works in Bluetooth mode.
Do you plan on making this available for USB mode aswell? And if so, how is the status?
Many thanks


----------



## Knightsfan11

Technical setup question for you all - If using my phone as the source, anyway of receiving calls while using this or any other bluetooth DAC/AMP through my headphones? If so, how would I achieve this?


----------



## FiiO

rinderkappajoe said:


> Hey @FiiO
> I have an eye on K9 Pro (BTR7 aswell) BUT one thing which is holding me back is the fact that the equalizer only works in Bluetooth mode.
> Do you plan on making this available for USB mode aswell? And if so, how is the status?
> Many thanks


Dear friend,

The EQ is achieved in the Bluetooth chip, so it is only supported in Bluetooth mode in K9Pro.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Knightsfan11 said:


> Technical setup question for you all - If using my phone as the source, anyway of receiving calls while using this or any other bluetooth DAC/AMP through my headphones? If so, how would I achieve this?


Dear friend,

The microphone in the headphone is not supported when connecting to K9Pro. While using the K9Pro and receiving call, you could hear the sound from the other end still. But you would need to use the microphone in the mobile phone.

Best regards


----------



## MPCK1967

rinderkappajoe said:


> Hey @FiiO
> I have an eye on K9 Pro (BTR7 aswell) BUT one thing which is holding me back is the fact that the equalizer only works in Bluetooth mode.
> Do you plan on making this available for USB mode aswell? And if so, how is the status?
> Many thanks


Why not use an EQ software on your computer? Something like Equalizer APO


----------



## MPCK1967 (Sep 27, 2022)

@FiiO
The webpage for the Fiio k9 pro says native 384khz decoding and up to DSD256 but this thread and elsewhere says 768/512. Which is correct? The website or this thread? I would imagine this thread


----------



## simpleworld

MPCK1967 said:


> @FiiO
> The webpage for the Fiio k9 pro says native 384khz decoding and up to DSD256 but this thread and elsewhere says 784/512. Which is correct? The website or this thread? I would imagine this thread


384khz/DSD256 is the max.  The thread is incorrect.


----------



## MPCK1967

simpleworld said:


> 384khz/DSD256 is the max.  The thread is incorrect.


Thanks


----------



## godlikegamer

Anyone knows how to detect player is playing native dsd or DSD to PCM beside looking at the LED or from the Fiio USB driver's info? is there a way of telling it?


----------



## NicomiUdon

godlikegamer said:


> Anyone knows how to detect player is playing native dsd or DSD to PCM beside looking at the LED or from the Fiio USB driver's info? is there a way of telling it?


If the K9pro has DSD input, the RGB indicator should glow green.

K9 Pro indicator light description  / FiiO Technical Support
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557543.html


----------



## godlikegamer

NicomiUdon said:


> If the K9pro has DSD input, the RGB indicator should glow green.
> 
> K9 Pro indicator light description  / FiiO Technical Support
> https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/557543.html


Yes, I know that the LED will be green if DSD is played... Just wonder is there any other way of telling it?


----------



## kRed

godlikegamer said:


> Anyone knows how to detect player is playing native dsd or DSD to PCM beside looking at the LED or from the Fiio USB driver's info? is there a way of telling it?


I think you can view it in the smartphone app.


----------



## metalmilitia16

hi, i am using my hifiman arya se headphone with audioquest dragonfly cobalt right now. Do you think switching from dragonfly cobalt to fiio k9 pro ess will make a significant difference?


----------



## kRed

metalmilitia16 said:


> hi, i am using my hifiman arya se headphone with audioquest dragonfly cobalt right now. Do you think switching from dragonfly cobalt to fiio k9 pro ess will make a significant difference?


I don’t own the cobalt, tho in general i think you will probably experience better punch and fullness on the low end. 
Arya SE is a quite efficient headphone but still a planar and will still scale.


----------



## NicomiUdon

godlikegamer said:


> Yes, I know that the LED will be green if DSD is played... Just wonder is there any other way of telling it?


I am sorry. I am embarrassed.
I can check the status via the "FiiO Control" smart phone app.


----------



## drews

FWIW, I received my K9 Pro ESS yesterday, but I was getting dropouts on USB from my MacBook Pro and also from my LG C2 (optical).  Apparantly the optical issues do not have a workaround so I've ordered a Sabaj A20d (it also has the ESS 9038Pro which I wanted) but the Sabaj has the ability to compensate for jitter issues that cause dropouts on ESS-based DACs over Toslink).  It's too bad since it's a nice unit otherwise, sort of reminds me of my Sony TA-ZH1ES.


----------



## simpleworld

drews said:


> FWIW, I received my K9 Pro ESS yesterday, but I was getting dropouts on USB from my MacBook Pro and also from my LG C2 (optical).  Apparantly the optical issues do not have a workaround so I've ordered a Sabaj A20d (it also has the ESS 9038Pro which I wanted) but the Sabaj has the ability to compensate for jitter issues that cause dropouts on ESS-based DACs over Toslink).  It's too bad since it's a nice unit otherwise, sort of reminds me of my Sony TA-ZH1ES.


I can't speak to the optical connection but did you try a different USB cable and/or different USB port on the macbook?  Dropouts should not be happening over USB.


----------



## drews

The USB dropouts are through a USB switch attached to my Thunderbolt dock so that might be the problem (no problem with my other DACs) so I probably could have worked around that but since I need the LG optical output to work it was a non-starter and I returned it.  Just something to be aware of if anyone planned to use a K9 ESS attached to a TV...


----------



## godlikegamer

NicomiUdon said:


> I am sorry. I am embarrassed.
> I can check the status via the "FiiO Control" smart phone app.


Yes, I do know that you can look it up on the app, just wonder is there any other way to know which sample rate is playing without using any Fiio Ecosystem... because even using Foobar if you did not setup properly, Fiio DAC will show green LED but actually is in PCM mode, not DSD mode...


----------



## kRed

drews said:


> FWIW, I received my K9 Pro ESS yesterday, but I was getting dropouts on USB from my MacBook Pro and also from my LG C2 (optical).  Apparantly the optical issues do not have a workaround so I've ordered a Sabaj A20d (it also has the ESS 9038Pro which I wanted) but the Sabaj has the ability to compensate for jitter issues that cause dropouts on ESS-based DACs over Toslink).  It's too bad since it's a nice unit otherwise, sort of reminds me of my Sony TA-ZH1ES.


I had quite frequent dropouts with the stock usb cable, which was clearly defective.

Bought a random amazon cable usb-b 3mt cable and never experienced a dropout again. Coaxial and SPDIF are fine too.


----------



## TerekKincaid

I've got an M17 right now.  I love the sound and the power (I have HD600s and LCD-2 Classics they drive very well in DC mode).  However, I find that I don't really travel with it, I'm using it on my desk most of the time.  I feel a desktop unit would be easier to use on my desktop (geez, who would have guessed) with access to dials, controls, etc.  I would buy a K9 Pro ESS, sell the M17, and use the residuals for some new cans or something. 

My question is, since they have basically the same hardware, do they sound the same?  That is, if I enjoy the sound of the M17, is that what I'll get with the K9Pro ESS?  I read there was some difference with the K9Pro and the M17, but I assume that's because of the different DAC chip manufacturers.  

Thanks!


----------



## Bozon

TerekKincaid said:


> I've got an M17 right now.  I love the sound and the power (I have HD600s and LCD-2 Classics they drive very well in DC mode).  However, I find that I don't really travel with it, I'm using it on my desk most of the time.  I feel a desktop unit would be easier to use on my desktop (geez, who would have guessed) with access to dials, controls, etc.  I would buy a K9 Pro ESS, sell the M17, and use the residuals for some new cans or something.
> 
> My question is, since they have basically the same hardware, do they sound the same?  That is, if I enjoy the sound of the M17, is that what I'll get with the K9Pro ESS?  I read there was some difference with the K9Pro and the M17, but I assume that's because of the different DAC chip manufacturers.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it should be the same sound-wise if you buy the ESS version of K9 pro

In your case, I would keep the M17. The K9 pro needs two cables more (power + USB) and also takes much more space on the desk.


----------



## EdgeDC

Bozon said:


> In your case, I would keep the M17. The K9 pro needs two cables more (power + USB) and also takes much more space on the desk.


True, but the K9 Pro (both versions) is also designed to be mounted vertically on your desk, if desired. That saves a bunch of desk space.


----------



## Ichos

TerekKincaid said:


> I've got an M17 right now.  I love the sound and the power (I have HD600s and LCD-2 Classics they drive very well in DC mode).  However, I find that I don't really travel with it, I'm using it on my desk most of the time.  I feel a desktop unit would be easier to use on my desktop (geez, who would have guessed) with access to dials, controls, etc.  I would buy a K9 Pro ESS, sell the M17, and use the residuals for some new cans or something.
> 
> My question is, since they have basically the same hardware, do they sound the same?  That is, if I enjoy the sound of the M17, is that what I'll get with the K9Pro ESS?  I read there was some difference with the K9Pro and the M17, but I assume that's because of the different DAC chip manufacturers.
> 
> Thanks!


You may find the answer in my review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k9-pro-ess.25882/review/28610/

Kindly press the like button if you found it helpful.


----------



## TerekKincaid

Ichos said:


> You may find the answer in my review.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k9-pro-ess.25882/review/28610/
> 
> Kindly press the like button if you found it helpful.


That's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for, thanks!  And it confirmed my suspicions that it would be at least as good if not better.  

I'll get the K9 and A-B them, but I'm sure I'll be selling off the M17 and using the difference for some new "toys"


----------



## TerekKincaid

Bozon said:


> I think it should be the same sound-wise if you buy the ESS version of K9 pro
> 
> In your case, I would keep the M17. The K9 pro needs two cables more (power + USB) and also takes much more space on the desk.


My desk is large enough (and cluttered with enough cables) that it won't make a difference.  Right now with the M17 I have a USB cable, power, and power cable for the stand (which is required, it overheats when I forget to switch it on).  So, I'll be decluttering, technically 

Two reasons for the change.  One, changing sources, etc on the M17 is a bit "fiddly".  I have to turn on the screen, swipe around, tab small buttons, etc.  Having hardware buttons to make my adjustments is simpler.  But the main reason is the difference in cost.  Even with the loss I'll take on the M17 selling it used, I'll still be up $400-500, which can go towards something new.

But, if portability is even part of anyone's needs, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the M17, it's a fantastic DAP!


----------



## FiiO

godlikegamer said:


> Yes, I do know that you can look it up on the app, just wonder is there any other way to know which sample rate is playing without using any Fiio Ecosystem... because even using Foobar if you did not setup properly, Fiio DAC will show green LED but actually is in PCM mode, not DSD mode...


Dear friend,

You are using the K9Pro with the computer or the player?
If you are using in Windows computer, you could check the output sampling rate from the FiiO Control panel as well:





Best regards


----------



## godlikegamer

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You are using the K9Pro with the computer or the player?
> If you are using in Windows computer, you could check the output sampling rate from the FiiO Control panel as well:
> ...


Yes, I do know you can check via this control panel or by looking at the LED light, just wonder is there any other way without using any of the Fiio ecosystem (software/hardware)?


----------



## FiiO

godlikegamer said:


> Yes, I do know you can check via this control panel or by looking at the LED light, just wonder is there any other way without using any of the Fiio ecosystem (software/hardware)?


Dear friend,

Sorry maybe you check whether there are other third party app support this feature for help?

Best regards


----------



## dlelikov

Good afternoon! My Fiio K9 Pro ESS is 3 months old. The following breakdown appeared yesterday. After pressing the sleep button, the device goes either to sleep or to deep sleep, as always. But when I press and wake up the device again, the RGB ring starts flashing red quickly and the device is not detected by any device when connected via USB. Only turning off and on the power button at the back helps. What is the problem?


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

Random but I was wondering if my K9 Pro AKM would be able to power a pair of Genelec 8040's. I'm looking to update my speaker setup from the 8010s that I'm using through the K9 Pro to the 8040s but they are 90watt Speakers so wasn't sure if the K9 would be able to power that level of speakers.


----------



## dsrk

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> Random but I was wondering if my K9 Pro AKM would be able to power a pair of Genelec 8040's. I'm looking to update my speaker setup from the 8010s that I'm using through the K9 Pro to the 8040s but they are 90watt Speakers so wasn't sure if the K9 would be able to power that level of speakers.


They are active speakers so K9 Pro as a pre amp should have no problem. 

How it pairs with the speakers is a different story.


----------



## FiiO

dlelikov said:


> Good afternoon! My Fiio K9 Pro ESS is 3 months old. The following breakdown appeared yesterday. After pressing the sleep button, the device goes either to sleep or to deep sleep, as always. But when I press and wake up the device again, the RGB ring starts flashing red quickly and the device is not detected by any device when connected via USB. Only turning off and on the power button at the back helps. What is the problem?


Dear friend,

Does this issue happen everytime? Are there any devices connecting to the K9Pro ess? If the issue remains, please contact us(support@fiio.com) again with the receipt attached. Thanks in advanced! 

Best regards


----------



## dlelikov

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Does this issue happen everytime? Are there any devices connecting to the K9Pro ess? If the issue remains, please contact us(support@fiio.com) again with the receipt attached. Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Best regards


Yes, this happens every time after a long press on the sleep button with any device or no connected devices at all. Sent to support@fiio.com video, receipt, and barcodes from the box.


----------



## TerekKincaid

Just curious if anyone has compared the K9Pro ESS to an iFi xDSD Gryphon?  The base abilities look the same (output power, etc), but does having dual amps and dual DAC chips in the K9Pro ESS make it a lot cleaner sounding?  Wider soundstage?


----------



## FiiO

dlelikov said:


> Yes, this happens every time after a long press on the sleep button with any device or no connected devices at all. Sent to support@fiio.com video, receipt, and barcodes from the box.


Dear friend,

I am afraid that it may be a hardware issue with the K9Pro. We will reply you via email.
We apologize for any inconvenience in the meantime!

Best regards


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

If its anything like how the 8010a's I currently have pair up then it'll sound great. Just got to make sure I use the dipsticks in the back to match the location in my room like I did with the small ones. 



dsrk said:


> They are active speakers so K9 Pro as a pre amp should have no problem.
> 
> How it pairs with the speakers is a different story.


----------



## viskanic

Hello everyone,

Ten months ago I bought the FiiO K9 Pro (AKM version). I've used it with an optical input as a headphone amp with a single ended (6.35 mm) cable and as a pre-amp to my speakers via RCA. I was very happy with the device, until a few months ago I bought a new balanced (4.4 mm) cable for my headphones.

Unfortunately the device doesn't work properly when the balanced cable is plugged into the device. To be precise, the device works at very low volume while the balanced cable is plugged in, but as soon as the volume is increased to a certain point, the device stops playing and the LED ring starts pulsating red. The same problem occurs on different gain (L/M/H) settings, just at a different point.

I kindly ask for your assistance in this matter.

I'm looking forward to your reply.

Cheers


----------



## itsnein

viskanic said:


> Unfortunately the device doesn't work properly when the balanced cable is plugged into the device


Looks like something wrong with device.
Using with 4.4 all the time, and all good.
Maybe video could help fiio guys to get better understanding.


----------



## elira

viskanic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ten months ago I bought the FiiO K9 Pro (AKM version). I've used it with an optical input as a headphone amp with a single ended (6.35 mm) cable and as a pre-amp to my speakers via RCA. I was very happy with the device, until a few months ago I bought a new balanced (4.4 mm) cable for my headphones.
> 
> ...


That’s very likely a bad cable, where did you buy it? I would stick to 4 pin XLR, it’s hard to make that one wrong.


----------



## viskanic

elira said:


> That’s very likely a bad cable, where did you buy it? I would stick to 4 pin XLR, it’s hard to make that one wrong.


I've bought the cable from Drop for my HD 6XX. The brand is called Tripowin.
Keep it mind that the combination of the two works, but only at very low volumes (but too low to be usable), that's the puzzling part of the story.

Unfortunately I don't have any replacement 4.4mm nor XLR cables to test with.

That's why I've come here, to see what can be done before sending the device back to the shop.


----------



## viskanic

itsnein said:


> Looks like something wrong with device.
> Using with 4.4 all the time, and all good.
> Maybe video could help fiio guys to get better understanding.


That's what I'm worried about. 

Hopefully someone from FiiO has encountered a similar issue.


----------



## elira

viskanic said:


> I've bought the cable from Drop for my HD 6XX. The brand is called Tripowin.
> Keep it mind that the combination of the two works, but only at very low volumes (but too low to be usable), that's the puzzling part of the story.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any replacement 4.4mm nor XLR cables to test with.
> ...


If you have a multimeter you can check if the cable is making a short circuit, which is likely due to the way it behaves. Other than that it could be the 4.4mm connector being out of spec. Both things have happened to me with some cables.

It could also be a defect on the 4.4mm socket but I have never seen that happen. A defect on the balanced output of the amp is also unlikely given that the single ended output works fine.

You need a “known good” cable to test, otherwise there’s not much you can do. I recommend going 4 pin XLR because that is a professional connector very mature that I have never seen people have problems with.


----------



## ahmonge

If possible, try tne new cable and headphones on another balanced headphone amplifier


----------



## botmann

I don't have that version, but my ESS version stopped working all of sudden.   I did power cycle--unplugged from the wall for a few minutes, than plugged back in--and it solved the issue.   If this is a new issue, try that.   It's possible something went bad--cable, port, internal part, and so forth.   In fact, have you tried feeling the K9 when it does this behavior.   Does that unit seem excessively hot?    If so, you might have issue the unit disappointing heat and it's shutting down to prevent a fire.


----------



## FiiO

viskanic said:


> I've bought the cable from Drop for my HD 6XX. The brand is called Tripowin.
> Keep it mind that the combination of the two works, but only at very low volumes (but too low to be usable), that's the puzzling part of the story.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any replacement 4.4mm nor XLR cables to test with.
> ...


Dear friend, 

If you are using the 6.35/3.5 to 4.4 adapter for connecting the 6.35/3.5 headphone to the 4.4mm port of the K9Pro, the issue may be caused by the adapter. 
Here is the definition of the 3.5mm and 4.4mm:







Some 4.4mm adapter just connect the L+&L- to L pin of the single ended directly which lead to output protection issue. 

You could check via the other headphone with 4.4mm plug to see whether the issue remains?

Best regards


----------



## viskanic

ahmonge said:


> If possible, try tne new cable and headphones on another balanced headphone amplifier


Easier sad than done.
I don't own any other balanced cables or amplifiers 😥


----------



## viskanic

botmann said:


> I don't have that version, but my ESS version stopped working all of sudden.   I did power cycle--unplugged from the wall for a few minutes, than plugged back in--and it solved the issue.   If this is a new issue, try that.   It's possible something went bad--cable, port, internal part, and so forth.   In fact, have you tried feeling the K9 when it does this behavior.   Does that unit seem excessively hot?    If so, you might have issue the unit disappointing heat and it's shutting down to prevent a fire.


No amount of resetting or power cycling the device did me any good. I've also tried unplugging all the other inputs/outputs (leaving only the optical in or connecting only via Bluetooth). Still got the same behaviour.

The temperature/heat doesn't seem to be the problem. The device is on for most of the day while I'm at my desk playing music via headphones or speakers. Connecting the balanced cable didn't affect the temperature.


----------



## viskanic

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If you are using the 6.35/3.5 to 4.4 adapter for connecting the 6.35/3.5 headphone to the 4.4mm port of the K9Pro, the issue may be caused by the adapter.
> Here is the definition of the 3.5mm and 4.4mm:
> ...


I'm not using an adapter. It's a third party 4.4mm balanced cable for my HD 6XX.

The device works at very low volume while the balanced cable is plugged in, but as soon as the volume is increased to a certain point, the device stops playing and the LED ring starts pulsating red.

If you have any other ideas, please let me know.


----------



## elira

viskanic said:


> I'm not using an adapter. It's a third party 4.4mm balanced cable for my HD 6XX.
> 
> The device works at very low volume while the balanced cable is plugged in, but as soon as the volume is increased to a certain point, the device stops playing and the LED ring starts pulsating red.
> 
> If you have any other ideas, please let me know.


Your description matches what happens when there's a short, most likely from your cable. You need to try with a known-good cable, unfortunately you won't be able to troubleshoot otherwise. I suggest using a 4 pin XLR cable given that those are less likely to be faulty, that way you can rule out the amplifier.


----------



## mynamesjeff

hey all, would you say this amp synergises well with the denafrips ares ii?


----------



## viskanic

elira said:


> Your description matches what happens when there's a short, most likely from your cable. You need to try with a known-good cable, unfortunately you won't be able to troubleshoot otherwise. I suggest using a 4 pin XLR cable given that those are less likely to be faulty, that way you can rule out the amplifier.


Elira, thank you for your reply.

My seller is also in contact with FiiO, they responded:

"It sounds like the customer isn't fully inserting the Pentaconn connector."

The reply gave me an idea, so I did a test:
When slowly inserting the 4.4mm connector, you can hear different channels playing on the headphones as the connector is being plugged in. First the left channel(low volume), then right channel(low volume), then left channel(high volume), and in the end BEFORE THE PLUG "CLICKS" INTO PLACE you can hear both channels at high volume. At this point I have the full volume available to me at L/M/H gain. But if I push the connector all the way, it will stop playing after a 1-2 second delay and the red LED ring will start pulsating.

So funny enough the device works better if the 4.4mm connector is NOT plugged in all the way.

I know this is not intended use, but I found it interesting.

Cheers


----------



## dpump

I had a similar thing happen with an ifi iematch. When I plugged it in all the way, only one channel worked. The seller tested it and said it worked fine. The dealer sent a second iematch and it worked fine.


----------



## metalmilitia16

Hi, I want to buy an amp for my hifiman arya se, I'm stuck between fiio k9 pro ess and hifiman ef 400, the only thing that matters to me is sound quality, which one should I choose? Thanks.


----------



## elira

viskanic said:


> Elira, thank you for your reply.
> 
> My seller is also in contact with FiiO, they responded:
> 
> ...


That's an out of spec connector, very likely on the cable. Those work in some sockets but have issues in others. You need a new cable.


----------



## Ichos

metalmilitia16 said:


> Hi, I want to buy an amp for my hifiman arya se, I'm stuck between fiio k9 pro ess and hifiman ef 400, the only thing that matters to me is sound quality, which one should I choose? Thanks.


Hi, you can read a couple of reviews, like mine to help you make up your mind.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-ef400.25881/review/29050/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k9-pro-ess.25882/review/28610/


----------



## Marlowe

Ichos said:


> Hi, you can read a couple of reviews, like mine to help you make up your mind.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-ef400.25881/review/29050/
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k9-pro-ess.25882/review/28610/


I knew you had reviewed both amps and was thinking of posting the links in response, but you beat me to it. Both were informative reviews, and both amps have received almost unanimously good to rave reviews, but I'm seriously thinking of getting the FiiO early next year (when I get the funds, LOL). Although the EF400 would undoubtedly pair well with my Arya Stealth, the almost complete lack of features on the Hifiman, lacking even basic inputs any amp in that price class should have, is a non-starter for me.


----------



## Ichos

Marlowe said:


> I knew you had reviewed both amps and was thinking of posting the links in response, but you beat me to it. Both were informative reviews, and both amps have received almost unanimously good to rave reviews, but I'm seriously thinking of getting the FiiO early next year (when I get the funds, LOL). Although the EF400 would undoubtedly pair well with my Arya Stealth, the almost complete lack of features on the Hifiman, lacking even basic inputs any amp in that price class should have, is a non-starter for me.


For slightly more warm and organic sound signature it is the EF400.
Strictly neutral but not sharp or fatiguing and still enjoyable the K9 PRO.
Feature - wise the FiiO beats the HiFiMan hands down.


----------



## llysender

Ichos said:


> For slightly more warm and organic sound signature it is the EF400.
> Strictly neutral but not sharp or fatiguing and still enjoyable the K9 PRO.
> Feature - wise the FiiO beats the HiFiMan hands down.


Interesting at lest on my end A/Bing the EF400 and the K9 Pro ESS I would consider the K9 pro slightly bright tilted neutral but the EF400 on the other hand is a U shape with a very noticable boost to the lower treble. While both have quite the smooth attack peak the decay on the K9 pro is quite fast and natural sounding as apposed to the stretched out decay of the EF400.

If you want a fun thicker sound and dont mind the highs boost(which I agree fits alot of the hifiman planars just not their dyanamics sadly) the EF400 is the way to go. Being a thin microdetails sound guy the EF400 is sadly lacking in that department with it not being able to grip the driver like a vice but that makes planars sound less like a layered stack of cards kind of sound so I can understand why hifiman went in that direction.

Oh yeah @FiiO any plans on bringing back the K9 pro AKM with the 4499EX chip preferably with the improvements made to the ESS version?


----------



## kRed (Nov 11, 2022)

Having both those combo dac/amp, I tend to use the K9 with the Arya more.
I think it strengthens the Arya SE features, giving them more air and space, presenting that wall of sound feeling better than the ef400.

The EF400 to me sounds less neutral, more analog and less “perfect”.

They are both great, of course as @Ichos said feature wise the FiiO is on another league, and it also seems to be way more easy to use.
For example I can plug a usb c cable on the fly and use that, while switching between a usb b connection and the coaxial input.

If I plug the usb c cable in the ef400 without powering it off and removing the usb b cable it just freezes and need an hard reset.


----------



## dlelikov

I had a K9 Pro ESS, then I sold it and bought an EF-400. The EF-400, thanks to its AB class amplifier, sounds fatter, more natural, with a much wider and deeper stage. But with fewer micro-details than the K9 with its THX amplifier. I also compared the DAC from the ef 400, against the sms su-10 on two ESS 9038 Pro, both connected to the Topping A90D. I couldn't distinguish the sound of these DACs, for me they sound exactly the same and transparent. Therefore, the best purchase will be for K9 Pro + Classes A amp (Sing[er SA-1), or EF400 + Topping A90D (or any THX amp).


----------



## FiiO

llysender said:


> Interesting at lest on my end A/Bing the EF400 and the K9 Pro ESS I would consider the K9 pro slightly bright tilted neutral but the EF400 on the other hand is a U shape with a very noticable boost to the lower treble. While both have quite the smooth attack peak the decay on the K9 pro is quite fast and natural sounding as apposed to the stretched out decay of the EF400.
> 
> If you want a fun thicker sound and dont mind the highs boost(which I agree fits alot of the hifiman planars just not their dyanamics sadly) the EF400 is the way to go. Being a thin microdetails sound guy the EF400 is sadly lacking in that department with it not being able to grip the driver like a vice but that makes planars sound less like a layered stack of cards kind of sound so I can understand why hifiman went in that direction.
> 
> Oh yeah @FiiO any plans on bringing back the K9 pro AKM with the 4499EX chip preferably with the improvements made to the ESS version?


Dear friend,

Thanks for the feedback. We do not have this plan currently but we will report your feedback to the product manager.

Best regards


----------



## EdgeDC (Nov 25, 2022)

This came up over in the FiiO K7 thread, but it made sense to post about it here, also. I did not learn about this until today, but apparently FiiO made a special limited edition (200 units) of the K9 Pro ESS, with a transparent acrylic top, so that you can see all of the electronics inside. Pretty cool. Unfortunately they seem to have only released it for the Chinese market, and the only way to get one outside China is to buy from an unauthorized reseller - BrightAudio Store on AliExpress has just one left.

Thanks to user @scracy for the added info link from the FiiO China page - it requires translation from Chinese though:

Limited to 200 units! K9 Pro ESS Sunroof Discovery Edition shocking launch! -FiiO---BORN FOR MUSIC

It's either called the "Skylight" version (per BrightAudio Store), or the "Sunroof Discovery Edition" (per the Google-translated link above). I'm not sure which is the correct name that was intended by FiiO, as Google translation can be a bit weird sometimes.

It looks pretty darn cool. Here's a pic of it, snagged from the listing on AliExpress:


----------



## Ichos

Very beautiful, I love it when I can see the internals!


----------



## PitSteelers69

Does anyone know if the Op-Amps are socketed? I'd like to try rolling Op-Amps to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## armstrj2

PitSteelers69 said:


> Does anyone know if the Op-Amps are socketed? I'd like to try rolling Op-Amps to see if it makes any difference.


I read in a review before that they are not but I haven't confirmed that.


----------



## PitSteelers69

armstrj2 said:


> I read in a review before that they are not but I haven't confirmed that.


I don't want to take mine apart just to check.


----------



## elira

PitSteelers69 said:


> Does anyone know if the Op-Amps are socketed? I'd like to try rolling Op-Amps to see if it makes any difference.


They probably aren’t and I don’t think it would be wise to replace them. Those THX amplifiers are designed very tightly and all the parts are specific for that design.


----------



## Bozon

PitSteelers69 said:


> Does anyone know if the Op-Amps are socketed? I'd like to try rolling Op-Amps to see if it makes any difference.


No, they're not. I took apart mine to check if there was a visible flaw on my unit because it sounds really awful about two or three minutes months ago.
I didn't find any evident failure. And the opamps are not user replaceable.


----------



## PitSteelers69

Bozon said:


> No, they're not. I took apart mine to check if there was a visible flaw on my unit because it sounds really awful about two or three minutes months ago.
> I didn't find any evident failure. And the opamps are not user replaceable.


Thank you.  Appreciate the info.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Someone has the k9 configured on HQPLAYER?


----------



## PROblemdetected

metalmilitia16 said:


> Hi, I want to buy an amp for my hifiman arya se, I'm stuck between fiio k9 pro ess and hifiman ef 400, the only thing that matters to me is sound quality, which one should I choose? Thanks.


From an ex-aryav2 user with a matrix i-mini 3 pro and k9 akm...

The k9 give them an incredible body compared to the matrix


----------



## Koren

I would like to ask k9 pro owners if they would write about the environment in which they use the device and what the experience is, how satisfied are you?  I would be mainly interested in the ess version.  what are its general characteristics in terms of sound quality?  the double 9038 pro seems to be a pretty high performance in terms of dac.  I think the amplifier in it is enough for all headphones, except the ones that are difficult to fold like abyss or he6se or susvara, heddphone.  how do you use it?  If you could compare the k9 pro ess with other devices, I would be happy too.  I'm also interested in anything you want to share about it.


----------



## simpleworld

Koren said:


> I would like to ask k9 pro owners if they would write about the environment in which they use the device and what the experience is, how satisfied are you?  I would be mainly interested in the ess version.  what are its general characteristics in terms of sound quality?  the double 9038 pro seems to be a pretty high performance in terms of dac.  I think the amplifier in it is enough for all headphones, except the ones that are difficult to fold like abyss or he6se or susvara, heddphone.  how do you use it?  If you could compare the k9 pro ess with other devices, I would be happy too.  I'm also interested in anything you want to share about it.


It's a great all-in-one dac/preamp/headphone amp.  I can't tell any difference between it and other DAC's I've heard.  The THX HP amp has more power than I will ever need (audeze LCD-X).  The DAC itself is just really good, like most DAC's are nowadays but the HP amp is where I think it really stands out against the competition.  

My ONLY BIG GRIPE is the darn text on the front panel that shows the different functions for the buttons and switches.  It is virtually impossible to read unless you are in a brightly lit room or like me - have to shine a flashlight on it to read the markings because my music room is pretty dimly lit.


----------



## PROblemdetected (Dec 21, 2022)

Any chances of roon tested on the k9 akm?


----------



## FiiO

PROblemdetected said:


> Any chances of roon ready on the k9 akm?


Dear friend,

May not, but we will also report your feedback to the engineer.

Best regards


----------



## PROblemdetected

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> May not, but we will also report your feedback to the engineer.
> 
> Best regards


Just send a unit to roon quarters! 😜


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 23, 2022)

hello! may i bring a problem i have with the K9 PRO ESS?


K9 PRO ESS distorted my Speakers (AirPulse A300) but Topping D90SE not.


at topping i can select 4v and 5v, at 4v all works clean, at 5v i have distortion at my speakers

with K9 PRO ESS i have the same distortion i had with 5v at topping d90se, cant select 4v or something to fix it at K9 PRO ESS

im using bitperfect excluvise mode asio and wasapi.... the only way to hear normal audio is to put 50% volume at windows from and to player when i use bitperfect
or use eq and change the gain to -4.0db that i dont like and trust


the only workaround is to low the volume but this is not a fix...

topping gives us options and works out of the box as it should!

cant even enjoy the producy i buy to the fullest with this issue


The K9 PRO ESS uses for sure 5V for output xlr and rca, fiio didnt ever consider that 5V is not compatible to all devices?

hope they release a firmware to fix this issue and use topping aproach!


*FiiO K9 PRO ESS

|Single-ended line output|*

*Line Level 2.5Vrms

|Balanced line output|*

*Line Level 5Vrms


Τopping D90SE

|RCA LINE OUT|

2.1Vrms (Mode 4V)
2.6Vrms (Mode 5V)

|XLR LINE OUT|

4.2VRMS (MODE 4V)
5.2VRMS (MODE 5V)

still waiting for fiio to repond to this and let me use my waste of money....
fiio support sucks...*


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 23, 2022)

@FiiO Support where are you??????????????????????


----------



## Ichos

Johnny Fire said:


> hello! may i bring a problem i have with the K9 PRO ESS?
> 
> 
> K9 PRO ESS distorted my Speakers (AirPulse A300) but Topping D90SE not.
> ...





Johnny Fire said:


> FiiO Support where are you??????????????????????


To page them use @ before the user name.

So @FiiO support where are you?
My friend is looking for an answer!


----------



## Johnny Fire

Ichos said:


> To page them use @ before the user name.
> 
> So @FiiO support where are you?
> My friend is looking for an answer!



thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## kRed

Johnny Fire said:


> thank you so much for the tip!


I also suggest to fire an email to the official support email support@fiio.com


----------



## Johnny Fire

kRed said:


> I also suggest to fire an email to the official support email support@fiio.com



i done that already but i have none respond of them... only at fb messager some generic answers, and at their forum the same


----------



## FiiO

Johnny Fire said:


> hello! may i bring a problem i have with the K9 PRO ESS?
> 
> 
> K9 PRO ESS distorted my Speakers (AirPulse A300) but Topping D90SE not.
> ...


Dear friend,

We checked with the engineer about the phenomenon you mentioned. If your speaker could not support the full level output in line out mode, it is recommended to switch the output mode to pre instead of DAC in the K9Pro. 
*Reducing the volume for K9Pro in PRE mode will set the output level of the K9Pro to lower level and solve your issue actually. *
The topping product you mentioned could select the different output range. But our product provide the volume adjustment option and it could let the K9Pro be compatible with more speakers. The two different design could fit your speaker in different mode. 
Thanks for the understanding in advance!
Best regards


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 24, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We checked with the engineer about the phenomenon you mentioned. If your speaker could not support the full level output in line out mode, it is recommended to switch the output mode to pre instead of DAC in the K9Pro.
> *Reducing the volume for K9Pro in PRE mode will set the output level of the K9Pro to lower level and solve your issue actually. *
> ...




@FiiO   thats not a fix fiio, i want to use the dac as a dac....not as a pre im using active speakers.... make a firmware to allow us to select 4V and 5V... and recreate your missleading marketing.
ofcource cant support it, the most speakers has normal output 4V, not 5V... industry standar is 4V.
Im waiting... or take your device back and refund me


----------



## FiiO

Johnny Fire said:


> @FiiO   thats not a fix fiio, i want to use the dac as a dac....not as a pre im using active speakers.... make a firmware to allow us to select 4V and 5V... and recreate your missleading marketing.
> ofcource cant support it, the most speakers has normal output 4V, not 5V... industry standar is 4V.
> Im waiting... or take your device back and refund me


Dear friend,

The K9Pro is working as just a DAC (Amplifier module is not used) when in PRE mode.

Best regards


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 24, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The K9Pro is working as just a DAC (Amplifier module is not used) when in PRE mode.
> 
> Best regards



its so hard to allow us select 4V for XLR and 2V for RCA????? is it so hard?
i dont want to make volume adjustments. i wont to use the product the way that works all others dacs, normally


----------



## Matrix Steak Jake (Dec 24, 2022)

Johnny Fire said:


> its so hard to allow us select 4V for XLR and 2V for RCA????? is it so hard???????


Do you really think communicating in this way will get you what you want? Maybe try a more reasonable tone next time, my guy.


----------



## FiiO

Johnny Fire said:


> its so hard to allow us select 4V for XLR and 2V for RCA????? is it so hard??????? i dont wont to make volume adjustments. i wont to use the product the way that works all others dacs, normally


Dear friend,

The K9Pro ESS does not support this feature you mentioned currently. But we will report to the product manager for assessing first. 
If you don't use headphone out, you could set the volume button to a proper position for your speaker and you don't need to adjust it again. 

Best regards


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 24, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The K9Pro ESS does not support this feature you mentioned currently. But we will report to the product manager for assessing first.
> If you don't use headphone out, you could set the volume button to a proper position for your speaker and you don't need to adjust it again.
> ...



@FiiO im using my 2.000 Euro headphone yes thank you, one of the reasons i buy this device, so i dont want to play with volume on my speakers and my headphone too...
the product manager needs to rethink what he done.... and consider to make it better quickly...its not so hard...to push all the output power is not good or great or make a device awsome...it makes it uncompatible and unworkable. its better to allow the user do the proper setting for the setup may have.


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 24, 2022)

Matrix Steak Jake said:


> Do you really think communicating in this way will get you what you want? Maybe try a more reasonable tone next time, my guy.



@Matrix Steak Jake my friend i give my holiday present to buy this device and dont even work correctly...so my tone is a disappointment of throw the money to something i cant use, and im not sure i will....

@FiiO
1. when you first plug it to pc without driver the windows freezes for some seconds everytime.
2. its has 5V by default that means not all speakers can work correctly, mine (AirPulse A300, a 1200 euro cost) has Clipping Distortion at 5V that device uses at default

the only option to make it work kinda is low volume and losing bitperfect but thats not right we all want bitperfect.
3. when you disconnect power cable the lighting effect loses settings needs to redo the settings again and again.
4. the drivers are old.
(Adreess those issues and you win me!)


----------



## voicemaster

Johnny Fire said:


> @Matrix Steak Jake my friend i give my holiday present to buy this device and dont even work correctly...so my tone is a disappointment of throw the money to something i cant use, and im not sure i will....
> 
> @FiiO
> 1. when you first plug it to pc without driver the windows freezes for some seconds everytime.
> ...


Just return it. The description even said line out at 5V so it is your freaking fault for not checking it.


----------



## Johnny Fire (Dec 26, 2022)

voicemaster said:


> Just return it. The description even said line out at 5V so it is your freaking fault for not checking it.



and topping says the same but says too 4V... DACs need to suport the industry standard too for compatibility not to catch to highest numbers for winning


----------



## Nellie75

I was so close to buying the Fiio K9Pro but it just didn’t check all the boxes for me.  If it included the following I would buy it for sure!
*1) Remote control or volume control from the Fiio app 

2)  Line level RCA Input can be sent to RCA output.*

My listening position is 10 feet away and I want the Fiio K9pro to be a headphone amp and preamplifier for my living room system which includes a turntable.


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Nellie75 said:


> I was so close to buying the Fiio K9Pro but it just didn’t check all the boxes for me.  If it included the following I would buy it for sure!
> *1) Remote control or volume control from the Fiio app
> 
> 2)  Line level RCA Input can be sent to RCA output.*
> ...


Just as a heads up, the K9 offers volume control via FiiO Control or 3rd-party apps.


----------



## Nellie75

TommyGeenexus said:


> Just as a heads up, the K9 offers volume control via FiiO Control or 3rd-party apps.


How well does that work?  Does the potentiometer actually move on the amp or is the app controlling volume just reducing the volume on the source device ?


----------



## TommyGeenexus

Nellie75 said:


> How well does that work?  Does the potentiometer actually move on the amp or is the app controlling volume just reducing the volume on the source device ?


There is no hidden motor that moves the poti, it does not move.

Overall it works fairly well, i've exlusively been using digital volume control via BLE for a while now (the volume knob is a fingerprint magnet).
Although i must add that i've built my own app with more elaborate volume control than the official FiiO Control.

If i was limited to using FiiO Control only for BLE volume adjustments, i'd might find it lacking in comfort (e.g. does not have volume adjustment via notification).


----------



## Nellie75

Anyone compare the Burson Soloist 3xp to the K9pro?  How much better is the Burson?

I’ve got a Burson Soloist 3XP arriving today, it will be paired with an SMSL dac and also using the supercharger 3A power adapter.  This will be double the price of the Fiio K9pro.   

I am tempted to order the K9pro off Amazon today and compare it to the Burson setup and then make a decision on what to keep.  I’ll probably take a $150 in restocking fees on returning the Burson.


----------



## Nellie75

TommyGeenexus said:


> There is no hidden motor that moves the poti, it does not move.
> 
> Overall it works fairly well, i've exlusively been using digital volume control via BLE for a while now (the volume knob is a fingerprint magnet).
> Although i must add that i've built my own app with more elaborate volume control than the official FiiO Control.
> ...


I am iOS only, so not sure how lack luster the volume experience will be.


----------



## TommyGeenexus (Dec 27, 2022)

Nellie75 said:


> I am iOS only, so not sure how lack luster the volume experience will be.


I presume it would be similar to Android, so you'd have a slider within FiiO Control which lets you adjust the volume.
That basic implementation is noticeably worse than a fully fledged remote with controls, no doubt.

Edit: Now that i think about it, you might even want to double check whether the IOS app supports volume control, as for Android a special build is required which is not available in the Play Store.


----------



## Nellie75

How is the K9pro as a preamplifier into a power amp with passive speakers?


----------



## Nellie75

TommyGeenexus said:


> I presume it would be similar to Android, so you'd have a slider within FiiO Control which lets you adjust the volume.
> That basic implementation is noticeably worse than a fully fledged remote with controls, no doubt.
> 
> Edit: Now that i think about it, you might even want to double check whether the IOS app supports volume control, as for Android a special build is required which is not available in the Play Store.


Yeah, the Fiio app didn’t work at all on IOS when I had my KA3 dac dongle.  Not sure if anything has changed in the past 12 months.


----------



## Bozon

Nellie75 said:


> How is the K9pro as a preamplifier into a power amp with passive speakers?


Mine (AKM version) sounds awful connected to a Benchmark AHB2 power amplifier. If you want a good DAC with pre amp function for a very good price, get a RME ADI-2 DAC.


----------



## SinglePascal

Bozon said:


> Mine (AKM version) sounds awful connected to a Benchmark AHB2 power amplifier. If you want a good DAC with pre amp function for a very good price, get a RME ADI-2 DAC.


I'm also interested in this application. However, I don't think this and RME are in the same price range. Wonder if it would sound at least as good as all-in-ones in similar price (e.g. topping dx5).


----------



## SinglePascal

SinglePascal said:


> I'm also interested in this application. However, I don't think this and RME are in the same price range. Wonder if it would sound at least as good as all-in-ones in similar price (e.g. topping dx5).


The price is more close to dx7 pro+ apparently... also found a comparison review here


----------



## simpleworld

Bozon said:


> Mine (AKM version) sounds awful connected to a Benchmark AHB2 power amplifier. If you want a good DAC with pre amp function for a very good price, get a RME ADI-2 DAC.


My akm k9 sounds great feeding a Purifi power amp.  If yours sounds "awful" either your gear is defective or you are imagining things.  What does "awful" even mean in this context?  Even a modern $99 dac will sound excellent with a decent amp and speakers.  Lol, this forum is too much sometimes.


----------



## Bozon

simpleworld said:


> My akm k9 sounds great feeding a Purifi power amp.  If yours sounds "awful" either your gear is defective or you are imagining things.  What does "awful" even mean in this context?  Even a modern $99 dac will sound excellent with a decent amp and speakers.  Lol, this forum is too much sometimes.


I have commented this before. My experience with the K9 pro has been poor since the day I purchased it. I wasn't able to return it to the store  because it has no evident malfunction and has been sitting on my rack collecting dust for about 10 months. Works fine, doesn't have noise, doesn't have any damage but sounds awful with all my power amps (I have 3) and all my headphones.

All my other DACs (I have 4 not including the Fiio) sound much, much better. Even my oldest ones.


----------



## llysender

simpleworld said:


> My akm k9 sounds great feeding a Purifi power amp.  If yours sounds "awful" either your gear is defective or you are imagining things.  What does "awful" even mean in this context?  Even a modern $99 dac will sound excellent with a decent amp and speakers.  Lol, this forum is too much sometimes.


Who knows, apperently his unit is special in that its missing bass frequencies and has some ultrasonic noise that causes him to go temporary deaf and his local dealer doesnt want to RMA his unit.

That being said his unit is certernly spechul if true as I have never heard my unit or the other 3 demo units in SG ever being harsh without the iem/headphone being harsh as its mostly a garbage in garbage out unit I think that doesnt smooth over the presserence area nor emphasie it like the EF400 that does both.


----------



## Zeppmeister (Tuesday at 10:47 AM)

Removed


----------

